# Hunter x Hunter  - Part 3



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Really don't care bout the Hunter exam.

Do you guys remember the floor masters?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Really don't care bout the Hunter exam.
> 
> Do you guys remember the floor masters?



I love how they were hyped that arc and then never mentioned again.  That actually bothers me.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

oh guys I need to remind you that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hisoka>>>>>>>>>>>Kuroro


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Pariston is better than Hisoka. 

Yeah the floor masters not being brought up again bothers me to, but I'm hoping they'll get mentioned, or get their own arc.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't tell if trying to rustle meh jimmies or actually thinks Pariston is better. 

Togashi seems to be like Oda in the regard that he doesn't forget shit. Hopefully they become relevant at some point.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 17, 2014)

first                            page


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Really don't care bout the Hunter exam.
> 
> Do you guys remember the floor masters?



I think they're in the new movie Last Mission.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

Hisoka>kuroro
pariston>ging
Hisoka>pariston

Hisoka>pariston>kuroro>ging

but ging is slowly growing on me


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Hisoka > Pariston > Ging > Chrollo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

^^friend request send


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

LOL, thanks.  

I only ever speak the truth.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

from experience 

the losers kurorotards are going to be on ging's boat and the awesome Hisokatards are going to be on pariston's boat


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

You know it.  

I bet you can guess which side I'm on.


----------



## Firo (Jun 17, 2014)

Illumi > Hisoka


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

@Hisoka with that username you are a winner


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

What's your top 10 favs?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Illumi > Hisoka



pre-nen gon broke illumi's arm

I rest my case


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

Feitan > Illumi


----------



## Firo (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> pre-nen gon broke illumi's arm
> 
> I rest my case



Hisoka copped a plea when mentioning that he'd kill Killua.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Feitan > Illumi



Yup. 

I bet he's probably going to end up being stronger too.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> What's your top 10 favs?



I dont have top 10

hisoka is number one nodoubt and second is a number of characters,right now pariston is 2nd  by a good margin


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont have top 10
> 
> hisoka is number one nodoubt and second is a number of characters,right now pariston is 2nd  by a good margin



Second for me is really close, I love Kite to fucking death.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Yup.
> 
> I bet he's probably going to end up being stronger too.



He definitely will be, Feitan was fighting nowhere near his true power and still roasted the so called 'queen' when he was actually intending to kill. I'm sure his many forms of pain packer still have plenty to show, my facourite troupe member along with Chrollo


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Hisoka copped a plea when mentioning that he'd kill Killua.



That's because Hisoka didn't want to have to kill his friend.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> He definitely will be, Feitan was fighting nowhere near his true power and still roasted the so called 'queen' when he was actually intending to kill. I'm sure his many forms of apin packer still have plenty to show, my facourite troupe member along with Chrollo



Yup. Even with the weakest incarnation of Pain Packer, he had Phinks shitting bricks. Now THAT is legit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Hisoka copped a plea when mentioning that he'd kill Killua.



you mean when illumi played right into Hisoka's hand


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> That's because Hisoka didn't want to have to kill his friend.



Also 'cause he wants to wait so he can kill Gon, Killua, AND Illumi instead of wasting Illumi's potential.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Pariston
Killua
Hisoka
Ging
Leorio
Feitan
Yupi
Gon
Meruem
Komungi


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Pariston
> Killua
> Hisoka
> Ging
> ...



I don't see Kite, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah the floor masters not being brought up again bothers me to, but I'm hoping they'll get mentioned, or get their own arc.



Lol no.

Literally no reason for them to show up ever


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Yup. Even with the weakest incarnation of Pain Packer, he had Phinks shitting bricks. Now THAT is legit.



Not even just Phinks, the entire troupe shat themselves and ran for their lives.
And given the head start they had, they still only JUST managed to escape from the attack. 

Brutal


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Pariston
> Killua
> Hisoka
> Ging
> ...



anyway,you're on the pariston's boat,good


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lol no.
> 
> Literally no reason for them to show up ever



Unless of course some floor masters were members of the zodiac..


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lol no.
> 
> Literally no reason for them to show up ever



Lo yes, there's no reason why they shouldn't show up.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Not even just Phinks, the entire troupe shat themselves and ran for their lives.
> And given the head start they had, they still only JUST managed to escape from the attack.
> 
> Brutal



Yeah, haha. When he's in that BL state, he would have killed all of them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyway,you're on the pariston's boat,good



 All day everyday.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Pariston
> Killua
> Hisoka
> Ging
> ...



I love that new Mizastorm Ox guy from the zodiacs we've just seen, seems pretty cool with what he can do.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

He could make the list, to be fair the list could change.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Also 'cause he wants to wait so he can kill Gon, Killua, AND Illumi instead of wasting Illumi's potential.



Remember when Illumi wanted to kill Gon? 

Yeah Hisoka put a end to that real quick.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

Rumours has it Botobai was a floor master on the highest level


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Illumi overrated. Hisoka so much better.
Botobai going to be the shit


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Illumi overrated. Hisoka so much better.
> Botobai going to be the shit



I think he has potential, potential to kick ass


----------



## Firo (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you mean when illumi played right into Hisoka's hand



Concession accepted.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Remember when Illumi wanted to kill Gon?
> 
> Yeah Hisoka put a end to that real quick.



Yuuup. They had the exact same scene but reversed. 

Beyond is going to be one of the HxH GOATs.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Yuuup. They had the exact same scene but reversed.
> 
> Beyond is going to be one of the HxH GOATs.



Been here less than 10 chapters, already a legend. 

Dat Beyond


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

Botobai is probably a beast but right now he hasn't caught my attention like Miza, Cheadle and Tiger has. I really like Tiger's design out of the Zodiacs and how he's dumb as bricks, I hope he has a decent hatsu.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Botobai is probably a beast but right now he hasn't caught my attention like Miza, Cheadle and Tiger has.



Always save the best till last


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Been here less than 10 chapters, already a legend.
> 
> Dat Beyond



His first chapter was epic. His second chapter was even more epic. 

Can't wait to see this dude in action. If he's stronger than Netero... Oh fuck me man. This dude will climb into my top 5 quick.


----------



## Mr Hayk (Jun 17, 2014)

> He can use emperor time against anyone


Never denied this.


> He can use judgement chain against anyone when his pupils become scarlet


Yea,  When his pupils become scarlet  - He enters emperor time. So basically he can use it only in emperor time.


> He can only use chain jail against the Phantom troupe.


Yea, this is correct.

That is if translation is right.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> His first chapter was epic. His second chapter was even more epic.
> 
> Can't wait to see this dude in action. If he's stronger than Netero... Oh fuck me man. This dude will climb into my top 5 quick.



As strong as he almost definitely is, I doubt he is on Netero's level 

The guy even at his old age was moving so fast, Pitou shat himself (herself) and troubled the king with his buddha.

I doubt any human comes close to that currently


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> As strong as he almost definitely is, I doubt he is on Netero's level
> 
> The guy even at his old age was moving so fast, Pitou shat himself (herself) and troubled the king with his buddha.
> 
> I doubt any human comes close to that currently



He did say there were several people stronger than him though. IDK if this was just hyperbole or not.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> He did say there were several people stronger than him though. IDK if this was just hyperbole or not.



He said that not to sound too cocky probably, remember him saying Morau and Knov were on his level too? He'd decimate them in reality.

Although I suspect there are several people who are close to him in power, but none who have surpassed him. Unless they have hax hatsu abilities of course


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Been here less than 10 chapters, already a legend.
> 
> Dat Beyond




Need to see him in action already.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Need to see him in action already.



Just the way he sits there makes it look like he's gonna turn people into fodder


----------



## Recal (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> What's your top 10 favs?



1 & 2. Hisoka and Illumi
3 & 4. Pariston and Chrollo
5 & 6. Gon and Killua
7. Leorio
8. Feitan
9. Biscuit
10. [reserved]


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Recal said:


> 1 & 2. Hisoka and Illumi
> 3 & 4. Pariston and Chrollo
> 5 & 6. Gon and Killua
> 7. Leorio
> ...



We have similar lists bar Biscuit.

I add Beyond and Kurapika and change the order.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

The one thing I can say about HxH compared with most other (shitty) manga, is that almost every character comes across as likeable and awesome, whereas most Shonen's like bleach and nardo, there are very few characters like that.. 

With HxH it's just too hard to pick a solid top 10


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

I like monkey from zodiac,I like his design and laid back attitude

monkey>horse>dragon>ox so far for me

but yeah botobai probably is gonna be a power house


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

and yeah,Hisoka's VA doing pariston
that's gonna be awesome

needless to say Hisoka 99 > Hisoka 2011


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2014)

Recal said:


> 1 & 2. Hisoka and Illumi
> 3 & 4. Pariston and Chrollo
> 5 & 6. Gon and Killua
> 7. Leorio
> ...


Not in order 

Hisoka
Feitan
Phinks
Illumi
Zeno
Pariston
Chrollo
3 blank spots


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> and yeah,Hisoka's VA doing pariston
> that's gonna be awesome
> 
> needless to say Hisoka 99 > Hisoka 2011



Say what? 

'99 made him look more sinister, but '11 made him look more laid back like he is when he's with Illumi.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I like monkey from zodiac,I like his design and laid back attitude
> 
> monkey>horse>dragon>ox so far for me
> 
> but yeah botobai probably is gonna be a power house



I think the horse is gonna be a shabby character, his face just annoys me


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

When are the Zodiacs going to take off their shitty clothes doe? 

Cheadle looks retarded.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Cheadle looks *retarded.*



Of course she is, haven't you seen her family?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Trunkz Jr said:


> Of course she is, haven't you seen her family?



LOL, that's awesome.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 17, 2014)

Who do you guys like more Kurapika or Leorio


----------



## Recal (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> We have similar lists bar Biscuit.
> 
> I add Beyond and Kurapika and change the order.



I don't even know why I like Biscuit so much. 

I think I'll like Beyond, but it's too early for me to jump on that just now. As for Kurapika, I think he's okay, but I just get this feeling that he's the sort of person who'd trample over you if you were in the way of him getting the Kurta eyes back - even if you were Gon, Killua or Leorio.



PrazzyP said:


> The one thing I can say about HxH compared with most other (shitty) manga, is that almost every character comes across as likeable and awesome, whereas most Shonen's like bleach and nardo, there are very few characters like that..
> 
> With HxH it's just too hard to pick a solid top 10



Definitely. For my ten spot, I could have chosen from a couple of characters (Zeno Zoldyck, Silva Zoldyck, Hanzo, Morel, Melody - even Ging). Like Biscuit, I don't even know why I like Hanzo so much. 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> and yeah,Hisoka's VA doing pariston
> that's gonna be awesome
> 
> needless to say Hisoka 99 > Hisoka 2011



I like both VAs but am definitely excited to hear Takahashi's take on Pariston. I remember Cheadle saying that Pariston's voice grated, so I wonder whether Takahashi's Pariston will be reminiscent of his Hisoka, or whether he'll go somewhere completely different (like a smooth, slick, infuriatingly pleasant kind of voice).



ftg07 said:


> Who do you guys like more Kurapika or Leorio



Definitely Leorio. See my reply to Hisoka. 



Trunkz Jr said:


> Of course she is, haven't you seen her family?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

@Flop, Leorio.

@Recal, haha, she was a cool character, plus she played a very large role in Gon and Killua's growth.

Yeah I agree.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 17, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Who do you guys like more Kurapika or Leorio



Definitely Leorio, he's chill as fuck


----------



## Recal (Jun 17, 2014)

Plus, the reason I like Leorio is that he's the kind of guy you could go out for a drink with and have a laugh. He has an actual sense of humour, has a legit heartwarming motivation to put himself through medical school, isn't perfect, isn't the strongest, and doesn't take himself too seriously.

Can you imagine going out for a drink with Kurapika?

Seriously, though. Just imagine it.

It'd be awful.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Kurapika is too focused on his goals to be any fun. He'd be one of the least interesting characters to chill with.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

Recal said:


> Definitely. For my ten spot, I could have chosen from a couple of characters (Zeno Zoldyck, Silva Zoldyck, Hanzo, Morel, Melody - even Ging). Like Biscuit, I don't even know why I like Hanzo so much.



Definitely! I love Hanzo, just wish we could have saw more of him, seems like a great character! and was already powerful pre nen


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Who do you guys like more Kurapika or Leorio



​
Although this easily made Leorio one of my top 5 favorite HxH characters of all time,

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

anime will end with gon and ging meeting ontop of the tree

into the episode

meruem,meruem  damn you netero


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Definitely! I love Hanzo, just wish we could have saw more of him, seems like a great character! and was already powerful pre nen



Maaan, you know what's up. I can't waaaait until Hanzo's return. He was fucking awesome. He was one of the very few hunter exam survivors that actually wouldn't become fodder in the future (unlike Pokkle and Ponzu).


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I hope they don't resort to fillers when the Anime has caught up to the manga
> 
> I'd rather they go on a hiatus



I think that the animu is going to finish the 13th Chairman Election arc and then go on hiatus. If it doesn't go on hiatus.... That would just be turrible.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Maaan, you know what's up. I can't waaaait until Hanzo's return. He was fucking awesome. He was one of the very few hunter exam survivors that actually wouldn't become fodder in the future (unlike Pokkle and Ponzu).



Exactly! Even from the beginning he was shown to be part of the top 3 with Illumi and Hisoka in everything he did, and that was him without nen. So I imagine he's most likely a enhancer, it'll suit his current abilities. Pokkle was literally reintroduced, just to be cannon fodder for pitou 

Loved that ninja


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I think that the animu is going to finish the 13th Chairman Election arc and then go on hiatus. If it doesn't go on hiatus.... That would just be turrible.



Exactly, I'd much rather it goes on hiatus than it be like bleach and nardo and fill it with awful irrelevant fillers


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Exactly! Even from the beginning he was shown to be part of the top 3 with Illumi and Hisoka in everything he did, and that was him without nen. So I imagine he's most likely a enhancer, it'll suit his current abilities. Pokkle was literally reintroduced, just to be cannon fodder for pitou
> 
> Loved that ninja



I hope he was on their level, but I don't think he was. I think he was slightly below them (IIRC Killua drew their power levels in the dirt and Hanzo was still behind Hisoka). Yep, they were trash.



PrazzyP said:


> Exactly, I'd much rather it goes on hiatus than it be like bleach and nardo and fill it with awful irrelevant fillers



Yup.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

When Leorio punched Ging is when he made it on the list.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I hope he was on their level, but I don't think he was. I think he was slightly below them (IIRC Killua drew their power levels in the dirt and Hanzo was still behind Hisoka). Yep, they were trash.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.



Yeah thats what I meant, I mean he could never actually be on their level at the time because he didn't even know nen, but in a situation where there is no nen involved, I think he'll smash illumi into dust and go pretty evenly with Hisoka.

Hanzo for DC!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Hanzo would be excellent!


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Yeah thats what I meant, I mean he could never actually be on their level at the time because he didn't even know nen, but in a situation where there is no nen involved, I think he'll smash illumi into dust and go pretty evenly with Hisoka.
> 
> Hanzo for DC!



, that would be pretty funny.

Yeeeah.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2014)

Spoiler from the upcoming chapter,

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gon and Killua meet up and decide to go back to G.I. together to train for the Dark Continent journey.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 17, 2014)

real? What is this? tron?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 17, 2014)

danchou>ging>hisoka>pariston 




PrazzyP said:


> Yeah thats what I meant, I mean he could never actually be on their level at the time because he didn't even know nen, but in a situation where there is no nen involved, I think he'll smash illumi into dust and go pretty evenly with Hisoka.
> 
> Hanzo for DC!





B Rabbit said:


> Hanzo would be excellent!



YES HANZO PLEASE


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 17, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Spoiler from the upcoming chapter,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Holy shit is this for real? What about alluka? I thought killua said he was gonna travel the world with her.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> meruem,meruem  damn you netero



shit deserved it, good riddance


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

That's an edited page, lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> That's an edited page, lol.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow part 3 already, 1 more part and we get a subsection. On topic, where the hell is my hxh episode.


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> from experience
> 
> the losers kurorotards are going to be on ging's boat and the awesome Hisokatards are going to be on pariston's boat


Nice generalization there 
I'm on Kuroro and Pariston's boat.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

selva is a traitor


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Selva said:


> Nice generalization there
> I'm on Kuroro and Pariston's boat.



Inpossibruuu!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2014)

Where are the spoilers


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 18, 2014)

Selva said:


> Nice generalization there
> I'm on Kuroro and Pariston's boat.



then still there is a hope for you 

and am I missing something or pariston is getting more love than ging


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 18, 2014)

Spoiler from 2ch 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Don Freecss is the author of "New World traveler's log".
Gon can't use Nen now.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 18, 2014)

Raw :


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow. Looks like a sick chapter.


----------



## convict (Jun 18, 2014)

Amazing art. Togashi feel free not to be so detailed. And I like how Togashi is taking a lot of cues from Toriko in terms of scale and audacity.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2014)

I need that fucking translation now. Yeah, the art on those monsters was classic Togashi. I'm not sure if I want to see classic Togashi if it means he'll have to take another break soon. All of that shit can be cleaned up in volume releases later down the line.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 18, 2014)

Demonspeed from MH pointed out, but the girl with Young Netero and "most likely zeno's father" might be.


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks really great.

So penis headed man and Robot Teenage were the two strongest from Beyond's team?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2014)

It's over
Ging is the main character now


----------



## Recal (Jun 18, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Spoiler from 2ch
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I had a feeling Ging had something to do with that. Interesting...

Can't wait to see what the Zoldycks were up to in the DC.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2014)

So Gon's time is up? Smh.


----------



## hell no (Jun 18, 2014)

I for one don't give a shit about Gon. He's had enough screentime. Now it should be the time for other characters to shine. It won't hurt if he's kept out of the picture for an arc or two.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2014)

Main character kept out the story for an arc or two? In what realm or universe is that going to happen?


----------



## exabyte (Jun 18, 2014)

That person looks like Maha Zoldyck to me. And I agree, Ging will be way more interesting than Gon to follow as MC.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 18, 2014)

Hopefully scan comes out soon.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2014)

Gon is a bitch but so is Ging. 

Lets follow Kurapika from now on please.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 18, 2014)

zigg zoldyck? could be maha's son and zeno's father.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Hxh is now toriko...

Yay


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

More everything better.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hxh is now toriko...
> 
> Yay



hxh has always been about this stuff


*Spoiler*: __ 








that's from the first chapter


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 18, 2014)

This manga keeps getting better and better


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2014)

Togashi comes back for a couple of months, shows the other mangaka how its done and then leaves.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

I think we just met Zeno's dad.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I think we just met Zeno's dad.



yah


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh another thing I forgot to mention.

I loved how a while back we were talking about how Ging's dad probably did the same thing to him as a joke and now it looks like we might actually be right... LOL

Also, Gon not being able to use Nen is interesting, but that was to be expected. Now all those people who were bitching about Gon-san being an asspull can stfu.


----------



## Higuain (Jun 18, 2014)

Where is the chapter?!?! I need it!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 18, 2014)

Can see that Dark World arc is going to be such a nightmare journey. Awesome. 

Shit, I suddenly feel afraid that just when the major shit got real with Ging, Beyond and many characters, the end of a future chapter with a message would say _*'On hiatus now, so screw you all and see u again in two years! Love from Togashi x"*_


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Higuain said:


> Where is the chapter?!?! I need it!



Nam Juk-Sung


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Oh another thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> I loved how a while back we were talking about how Ging's dad probably did the same thing to him as a joke and now it looks like we might actually be right... LOL
> 
> Also, Gon not being able to use Nen is interesting, but that was to be expected. Now all those people who were bitching about Gon-san being an asspull can stfu.



The book was written 300 years ago, it couldn't be Ging's dad.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> The book was written 300 years ago, it couldn't be Ging's dad.



Well he's been implied to still be alive, but I agree, IDK what I was thinking.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Good Chapter!


----------



## stream (Jun 18, 2014)

And who's the Linnet lady?
Oh, and apparently Gin's father is crazy stronger in the same proportion as Gin to Gon…


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Oh another thing I forgot to mention.
> 
> I loved how a while back we were talking about how Ging's dad probably did the same thing to him as a joke and now it looks like we might actually be right... LOL
> 
> Also, Gon not being able to use Nen is interesting, but that was to be expected. Now all those people who were bitching about Gon-san being an asspull can stfu.



I was thinking it could be Ging's dad, but 300 years seems a bit much 

Possible grandad I think, pals with maha most likely


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

stream said:


> And who's the Linnet lady?
> Oh, and apparently Gin's father is crazy stronger in the same proportion as Gin to Gon?



It was 300 years ago, so I doubt its his dad.. Im thinking more along grandad or maybe even great grandad.. Older than Netero for sure


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I was thinking it could be Ging's dad, but 300 years seems a bit much
> 
> Possible grandad I think, pals with maha most likely



Well it could still be his Dad, especially considering he's still alive, we'll see though.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 18, 2014)

Well Gon is gunna be fucked for a bit now.

Interested to see what Togashi will have him do.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Don probably found something in DC that gave him ethernal life like Raz al gual from Batman. Healing herb Lazarus pit or he just Ging great grandad.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Go may have to relearn.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Well it could still be his Dad, especially considering he's still alive, we'll see though.



300 years seems a bit too long to be alive in the HxH verse though.. Not even Netero was 100!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> 300 years seems a bit too long to be alive in the HxH verse though.. Not even Netero was 100!



This is a bizarre new world, it's possible he's found something to grant him more longevity.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

I. wouldn't doubt that.

Think Don might appear.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

God Movement said:


> This is a bizarre new world, it's possible he's found something to grant him more longevity.



I was thinking the same thing after I posted! 

Hope you're right on that, would be awesome to see him still alive there swinging from trees like Tarzan


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

It be funny if Ging has to on a quest to find his father like Gon had to.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

God Movement said:


> This is a bizarre new world, it's possible he's found something to grant him more longevity.



Yeah, I agree with this.

We don't know what he found in the DC, could be the key to living longer.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 18, 2014)

Another great chapter.
So we have gon's ancestor exploring the dark continent for 300 years.
Gon unable to use nen for now. Maybe the healing closed those nen openings.


----------



## Recal (Jun 18, 2014)

_Don_ Freecss wrote the journal. I thought the spoiler said Ging Freecss. 

Must learn to read...

The Dark Continent monsters look awesome (in the original sense of the word). I'm also re-hyped for the five calamities and am now even more convinced that Zigg Zoldyck brought Nanika back from the Dark Continent.

And Gon can no longer use his nen, huh?  Maybe he'll have to go to the Dark Continent to get it back.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> It be funny if Ging has to on a quest to find his father like Gon had to.



That Don 

Maybe Don was the leader of the group that went there with the zoldyk guy and the netero guy, who knows


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

Recal said:


> _Don_ Freecss wrote the journal. I thought the spoiler said Ging Freecss.
> 
> Must learn to read...
> 
> The DC monsters look awesome, in the original sense of the word. I'm also re-hyped for the five calamities and am now even more convinced that* Zigg Zoldyck brought back Nanika back from the DC*.



Exactly my thoughts, and gives Killua some sort of link to get to DC. I mean its inevitable he was probably going there


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 18, 2014)

Gon can't use Nen. The panel felt so randm but it really was informative.

It's possible we might see Sushi and Wing again.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 18, 2014)

HOLY FUCK GON ISN'T WEARING SHORTS


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 18, 2014)

Recal said:


> _Don_  and am now even more convinced that Zigg Zoldyck brought back Nanika back from the Dark Continent.
> .


I think shes too young to make that a possibility



Recal said:


> _Don_
> 
> And Gon can no longer use his nen, huh?  Maybe he'll have to go to the Dark Continent to get it back.



My guessing is that Gon is cursed just like Lucifer, and he'll maybe need to find that Nen Removal guy as well, which would be a neat way to re-introduce us back to the Spiders.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Less gon is never a bad thing


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 18, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> HOLY FUCK GON ISN'T WEARING SHORTS



I thought this as well, like his clothes must of been so dirty they just disintegrated and he 
had no choice, then again he's worn a suit before, so I'm sure eventually he'll put the
shorts back on.


----------



## Space (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice chapter, been a while I was hyped for a new HxH chapter. Now I can't wait till the action really starts.


----------



## Recal (Jun 18, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> HOLY FUCK GON ISN'T WEARING SHORTS





Trunkz Jr said:


> I think shes too young to make that a possibility
> 
> 
> 
> My guessing is that Gon is cursed just like Lucifer, and he'll maybe need to find that Nen Removal guy as well, which would be a neat way to re-introduce us back to the Spiders.



How do you know what age Nanika is? 

Yeah, Alluka is young, but we don't know where the hell Nanika came from. Even the Zoldycks admit they don't know where she came from, other than a place of darkness (I remember it from vol. 31, can't remember exactly what chapter). Alluka being possessed by something granpda brought back from the DC is still a possibility. Maybe Zigg kept it locked up and Alluka found it. Who knows? (Well, Togashi does, but he doesn't count.)

And wth, shortless Gon?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

102 viewers o___o


we need a subsection


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> 102 viewers o___o
> 
> 
> we need a subsection



Definitely.

HxH > Fairytale 

may as well rename the forum URL into hunterforums when shitty nardo ends... I read todays chapter, caused me physical pain


----------



## Recal (Jun 18, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Definitely.
> 
> HxH > Fairytale
> 
> may as well rename the forum URL into hunterforums when shitty nardo ends... *I read todays chapter, caused me physical pain*



I know, right?

Naruto is just terrible right now. I don't even...


----------



## urca (Jun 18, 2014)

If Gon doesn't appear, and we have Killua, Leorio and Kurapika being together, I wonder how good/bad the dynamic would be...


>random thought


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 18, 2014)

the weapon brion took out an entire nation's special forces army in an instant and knuckle concluded that it would take an entire nation's army to combat meruem. I think it's safe to say that this thing is on meruem's level.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's good that Gon is somewhat confirmed not to be going (he can't even defend himself, not that he'd be capable of defending himself anyway) because 1.) this means Killua isn't going and thus we get more screentime of others and 2.) Leorio and Kurapika will get some spotlight in their steed which is far overdue.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

Recal said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Naruto is just terrible right now. I don't even...



Dear god its just asspull after asspull and a terrible story, it's not even a manga i take seriously anymore, just read it because ive been reading for ages now.

zetsu planned this all out wtf 

oh wait its not zetsu, its kaguya's will. but thats for another thread 

/rantover


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

Killua will probably go to DC to get the healing herb to heal Gon? Or will Kurapika and Leorio do that for him?







Or just get a nen exorcist or something...


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 18, 2014)

The "Just as planned thing" is very disappointing.... I hope the end wil good....

But HxH is awesome righ now so i am happy.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Killua will probably go to DC to get the healing herb to heal Gon? Or will Kurapika and Leorio do that for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ging could do it too.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I think it's good that Gon is somewhat confirmed not to be going (he can't even defend himself, not that he'd be capable of defending himself anyway) because 1.) this means Killua isn't going and thus we get more screentime of others and 2.) Leorio and Kurapika will get some spotlight in their steed which is far overdue.


Not to mention the other two are far more *useful* to the expedition as a whole. Gon's Jajanken was useless outside of combat serving only as demolition, and Killua's Godspeed burned up his resources too quickly to be used as an efficient scout. 

Leorio seems to have the ability to phase damage to a location of choice, so this can be used offensively or as utility [transfering pain], and then there is Kurapika with Conjured Chains being able to find locations/allies, healing injuries and handling traitors/quelling an uprising.


----------



## Space (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Gon and Killua and most probably Nanika as well are set up for being the rescue party in the future. Not sure why everyone here seems to agree that they won't be part of this arc at all? Or did I miss something?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Not to mention the other two are far more *useful* to the expedition as a whole, as Gon's hatsu was useless outside of combat serving only as demolition, and Killua's Godspeed burned up his resources too quickly to be used as an efficient scout.
> 
> Leorio seems to have the ability to phase damage to a location of choice, so this can be used offensively or as utility [transfering pain], and then there is Kurapika with Conjured Chains being able to find locations/allies, healing injuries and handling traitors/quelling an uprising.



Yeah, I mean, even in combat Gon's Jajanken was pretty useless unless his opponent had CIS or there was PIS involved. Kanmaru would be even more useless for the reason you stated. 

Exactly, overall they're more useful and if I'm quite frank, more mature and suited for the job. Gon and Killua are too childish to be going into the DC.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think Ging will do it for him. He's busy with stuff on his end. 

It might be Kurapika and Leorio then... Not like that's the thing that's going to happen. For all we know, it only takes a nen exorcist to heal him, haha.


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2014)

So Netero, Grandpa Zoaldyeck and Rinne's expedition was just an unnoficiall attempt, holy shit.

And Don Freecs is a pioneer among the crazy shits that went there, V5 used his findings to attempt their failed expeditions that brought a calamity each...That also brings back the mystery of Gon's mother, maybe she has to do with all this stuff.

Ging and poor man's Sanji had a touching moment there, hope both survive(damn you, Togashi).I'm finally starting to like Ging's character after this chapter. It's funny how he's already "hunting".


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Killua will probably go to DC to get the healing herb to heal Gon? Or will Kurapika and Leorio do that for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kevintju said:


> I'm pretty sure Gon and Killua and most probably Nanika as well are set up for being the rescue party in the future. Not sure why everyone here seems to agree that they won't be part of this arc at all? Or did I miss something?



I know its dreadful 

And sorry, but ending won't be that good


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> I don't think Ging will do it for him. He's busy with stuff on his end.
> 
> It might be Kurapika and Leorio then... Not like that's the thing that's going to happen. For all we know, it only takes a nen exorcist to heal him, haha.



But a Nen exorcist exorcises Nen. For all we know his Nen is gone completely and needs to be restored.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

The healing herb then...


I don't want Killua on the boat though.
Like others have said, they've got a shit ton of screen time already. Leorio and Kurapika are main characters themselves too. At least I think so...


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> The healing herb then...
> 
> 
> I don't want Killua on the boat though.
> Like others have said, they've got a shit ton of screen time already. Leorio and Kurapika are main characters themselves too.



I agree, it's not like it really matters who heals Gon anyway. xD


----------



## Zaru (Jun 18, 2014)

"Don Freecs"
For some reason, I chuckled


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Jesus, that last page. 

And Gon's nen is gone? He was able to sense the life force in the baby World Tree, so I'm assuming that this is being caused by something new.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2014)

At least everyone did not just lol accept Ging as leader. 

Good chapter.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Freecs you know,  don't know why I was even surprised. 

Looks like Gon can't use nen well a price has to be payed.... 

Good chapter overall.


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, that was orgasmic. Keep it up, Togashi-sama, keep it up. This arc could be one of the best ever in manga history. Just one thing I didn't like, Gon can't use nen now. I didn't want that, but whatever. The dark continent will probably have something that will heal him, and that will be the reason he'll have to go there. 

Also, love that there's a new zoldyck in the house. As a fan of the family, I want to know if he's alive.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

I want to see the robot girl fight, lol. She seems really strong and capable.


"Battle preparations complete"


----------



## Higuain (Jun 18, 2014)

I want to open a little discussion - What do you think the aura levels of the RG, Meruem and Ging? Gon was as far as I remember 30K in the fight against knuckle, and it was said (if i remember correctly) that Morel had 70K. It was also stated by Knuckle and Youpi himself that none of his opponents had even 10% of his power.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hxh is now toriko...
> 
> Yay



If Toriko is as good as this, then I guess I also have to read it and forget that it's about food.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> If Toriko is as good as this, then I guess I also have to read it and forget that it's about food.



You should be reading Toriko and thinking that regardless.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

awesome chapter as usual


by the way, what popeye lacks in strength he makes up for honor


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 18, 2014)

Crazy theory time:
Gon is Don freecs deaged or smth.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

can't read pariston's expression. what's on his mind


----------



## Higuain (Jun 18, 2014)

*I want to open a little discussion* - What do you think the aura levels of the RG, Meruem and Ging? Gon was as far as I remember 30K in the fight against knuckle, and it was said (if i remember correctly) that Morel had 70K. It was also stated by Knuckle and Youpi himself that none of his opponents had even 10% of his power.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 18, 2014)

They need to give us a permanent manga section with an anime section and a battledome in it.......


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 18, 2014)

HxH getting its own sub-section avenue alongside the OP, Bleach and Naruto sections would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> If Toriko is as good as this, then I guess I also have to read it and forget *that it's about food*.



Food is amazing, so not sure why you would need to forget about it.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 18, 2014)

Ha! I just realized why Linnet sounded so familiar. She was one of the candidates during the election arc. The really old Gourmet Hunter who hadn't spoken in years.

I hope she makes an appearance again.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 18, 2014)

Good chapter. Really hope Gon stays in the background for a bit longer.

Not sure where all the great praise for Togashi is coming from though. Doesn't he have like a year to plan, and write and draw for his arcs compared to most mangakas week or so?


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Food is amazing, so not sure why you would need to forget about it.



I also think sports are amazing, but I was never into sport manga. Well, I liked tsubatsa (oliver and benji it was called in my country) back in the day, but that was when I was a kid.

Food may be amazing, but it's not one of the most captivating themes to base a manga around. Well, at least there are better themes.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> *I also think sports are amazing, but I was never into sport manga.* Well, I liked tsubatsa (oliver and benji it was called in my country) back in the day, but that was when I was a kid.
> 
> Food may be amazing, but it's not one of the most captivating themes to base a manga around. Well, at least there are better themes.



Fair enough. Although i personally don't like sports nor manga based off them(not to say sports manga are off the bat bad just not my thing). 

Toriko is a adventure manga with Food as the treasure, and with the things said food can do you would want it over some typical treasure any day.



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Good chapter. Really hope Gon stays in the background for a bit longer.
> 
> Not sure where all the great praise for Togashi is coming from though. Doesn't he have like a year to plan, and write and draw for his arcs compared to most mangakas week or so?



Implying that Togashi works while on break ck


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

don freecss is quite a douche for not giving humanity any of these rewards 

(i'm sure he can take back a few if he can survive centuries in DC)


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2014)

Another great chapter. Togashi is on a roll.

Gon's panel felt random. Like he was just thrown in there as a reminder that 'look guys, remember he can't use nen.'
I love Gon and Killua, so I won't mind seeing them join the expedition somehow along with Leorio and Kurapika tbh.
Also, I was kinda surprised Pariston's account is 0. Don't know why.


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Implying that Togashi works while on break ck


lol pretty much.


----------



## hell no (Jun 18, 2014)

The 4th Prince seems very dangerous and doesn't look like some kind of spoiled aristocratic weakling. I fear Kurapika might get his ass whopped coming after him.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 18, 2014)

Selva said:


> Also, I was kinda surprised Pariston's account is 0. Don't know why.


Actually that part means that Beyond's payment to Pariston is 0, so if Ging doubles it, it'll still be 0. He doesn't look like he needs money anyway.


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2014)

Selva said:


> Another great chapter. Togashi is on a roll.
> 
> Gon's panel felt random. Like he was just thrown in there as a reminder that 'look guys, remember he can't use nen.'
> I love Gon and Killua, so I won't mind seeing them join the expedition somehow along with Leorio and Kurapika tbh.
> ...



That's another slight translation mistake.

What Ging meant there is that Pariston worked below Beyond for free.He has some nasty agenda for going there.


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> Actually that part means that Beyond's payment to Pariston is 0, so if Ging doubles it, it'll still be 0. He doesn't look like he needs money anyway.





sadino said:


> That's another slight translation mistake.
> 
> What Ging meant there is that Pariston worked below Beyond for free.He has some nasty agenda for going there.


Oh, ok. I thought he meant his total bank account >.<


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn Lucciola beat me to it.

But yeah, about the prince,as someone said in part2 of the thread, he's this series Saikyou(Toguro's boss on the first arcs).


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 18, 2014)

on another note there are a lot of sick fucks from all parts of life that kurapica hunted down.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 18, 2014)

New anime design:


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 18, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Killua will probably go to DC to get the healing herb to heal Gon? Or will Kurapika and Leorio do that for him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kevintju said:


> I'm pretty sure Gon and Killua and most probably Nanika as well are set up for being the rescue party in the future. Not sure why everyone here seems to agree that they won't be part of this arc at all? Or did I miss something?





Pokkle said:


> New anime design:



Ging looks like a tramp


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Kite looks awesome.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 18, 2014)

1 thing I really liked about this chapter was that it was easy to understand everything, so I don't really have to wait till Monday 

Lol at people thinking Gon isn't joining. He is and it's delusional to think otherwise. It's a huge adventure arc, which is Gon's thing. 
I wonder if Biscuit will join as well. And how will they add the Troupe in here? Could it be that the 4th Prince hired the Troupe back then?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Lol at people thinking Gon isn't joining. He is and it's delusional to think otherwise. It's a huge adventure arc, which is Gon's thing.



we doubted if he was strong enough even with nen. without nen it's 10000x worse

it was also mentioned that the calamities brought back were like a level or two more dangerous that the ants. just think of the pre-nen ants that gon and killua faced (e.g., rammot) but without the human genes. that's the kind of monsters they would face.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Like I said, Go will get his nen back.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 18, 2014)

Ye, right. I'd like it if he didn't join, but I'd advise not to be so positive about that. You're 99 % likely to get disappointed


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> I also think sports are amazing, but I was never into sport manga. Well, I liked tsubatsa (oliver and benji it was called in my country) back in the day, but that was when I was a kid.
> 
> Food may be amazing, but it's not one of the most captivating themes to base a manga around. Well, at least there are better themes.



It doesn't matter. Toriko isn't as good as HxH.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 18, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Lol at people thinking Gon isn't joining. He is and it's delusional to think otherwise. It's a huge adventure arc, which is Gon's thing.




Gon can't use nen.

It itsn't going to be much of an adventure arc for him and he wouldn't put his friend's lives at risk just to let him travel into the dark continent.



B Rabbit said:


> Like I said, Go will get his nen back.




If a walking genie like Alluka couldn't heal his nen than what random plot device do you suppose will fix it?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Ye, right. I'd like it if he didn't join, but I'd advise not to be so positive about that. You're 99 % likely to get disappointed



This. !


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Ye, right. I'd like it if he didn't join, but I'd advise not to be so positive about that. You're 99 % likely to get disappointed



actually i'm not even thinking about my preference. i'm just stating the reasons why i can't see him going. i actually want to hear your reasons other than "he's the main character" "it's his thing." i'm open to any plot development if it's justified.

get his nen back? how? nen-eraser again? but there's no nen to erase. he'd need a nen restorer (a concept never formally introduced before). also i thought togashi was trying to portray here that ssj4 had lasting consequence (so it's not that much of an asspull), i don't think he will undo that by having gon get his nen back so easily.


----------



## Recal (Jun 18, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> New anime design:



Look at Pariston.

Such Pariston.


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

What is Ging thinking? Is he really going to ditch his friends Razor, Kaito etc. to team up with guys he has never met before? I know Beyond's experience and strength and Pariston intellect may be an important asset, but he should at least take anyone he can trust with him. It won't surprise me if one of these guys betray him later.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 18, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> actually i'm not even thinking about my preference. i'm just stating the reasons why i can't see him going. i actually want to hear your reasons other than "he's the main character" "it's his thing." i'm open to any plot development if it's justified.
> 
> get his nen back? how? nen-eraser again? but there's no nen to erase. he'd need a nen restorer (a concept never formally introduced before). also i thought togashi was trying to portray here that ssj4 had lasting consequence (so it's not that much of an asspull), i don't think he will undo that by having gon get his nen back so easily.



You know? It was also supposed to be over for him (death I mean) after he went full Gon-san and yet Togashi found Alluka out of nowhere and solved the problem. They are going to find something this time again. 
May be he was just reset and he has to go through training again? Who knows.
Nen exorcists? Ging? Leorio-Kurapika trying to find a solution? Biscuit? There's many people who could help him out.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 18, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> get his nen back? how? nen-eraser again? but there's no nen to erase. he'd need a nen restorer (a concept never formally introduced before). also i thought togashi was trying to portray here that ssj4 had lasting consequence (so it's not that much of an asspull), i don't think he will undo that by having gon get his nen back so easily.



I wouldn't be too sure that there is no nen involved in Gons nenless state.

Remember that Kurapica's pledge had a piece of Nen stuck in his heart as part of the pledge. If the condition of his pledge could be fulfilled without that, I am sure he would have chosen the same pledge without getting a blade stuck in his heart.

Also, the second kind of nenless state we know comes from Hakoware and the same kind of rationale applies (If he could seal the opponents nen without leaving a nen puppet behind I am sure Knuckkles would have)

In short, I think Gon has a piece of nen somewhere on him somewhere that causes the fulfilment of the condition of his pledge based on these precedences.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> What is Ging thinking? Is he really going to ditch his friends Razor, Kaito etc. to team up with guys he has never met before? I know Beyond's experience and strength and Pariston intellect may be an important asset, but he should at least take anyone he can trust with him. It won't surprise me if one of these guys betray him later.




Kaito is now a girl and Rezor and the others from Greed Island are too busy making Greed Island 2. 

Besides, did you see the way that guy was talking about paying off his family's debt?

Beyond's group is looking to have decent purposes for wanting to work with him and if
Ging is going to make the situation easier, I don't think they'll risk a betrayal.

But if there's a betrayal coming, I got my money on Popeye.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 18, 2014)

Gon's grandfather is on the Dark Continent!!!

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

So who was it that was saying there will never be anyone as strong as Meruem?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> don freecss is quite a douche for not giving humanity any of these rewards
> 
> (i'm sure he can take back a few if he can survive centuries in DC)



This is a Freecss we're talking about.  He's probably more concerned about exploring the Dark Continent rather than thinking of any possible benefits for mankind.  

But just how powerful must Don Freecss in order to last so long in the Dark Continent - to the extent he's not even finished writing his second book?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 18, 2014)

Gon is probably stuck in a state of Zetsu or something along those lines. It may take awhile but he is definitely going to get his Nen back or another source of power from the DC. He's the main character, he's not gonna walk around powerless forever and Togashi isn't going to permanently remove him from the main cast no matter how much some people dislike him.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> Also, love that there's a new zoldyck in the house. As a fan of the family, I want to know if he's alive.



This is weird, only three people are said to have come back in a normal state from the Dark Continent. Out of those three only one of them is alive, Beyond.

That means either that Zoldyck and Linnet are scarred in someway from the Dark Continent or they are dead. 



Bergelmir said:


> Ha! I just realized why Linnet sounded so familiar. She was one of the candidates during the election arc. The really old Gourmet Hunter who hadn't spoken in years.
> 
> I hope she makes an appearance again.



If that is the same person, and it could be, that means there is something wrong with her.



ZE said:


> What is Ging thinking? Is he really going to ditch his friends Razor, Kaito etc. to team up with guys he has never met before? I know Beyond's experience and strength and Pariston intellect may be an important asset, but he should at least take anyone he can trust with him. It won't surprise me if one of these guys betray him later.



Is there that many reasons to betray someone in this journey? It's hard enough to come back alive, trying to kill off your comrades while doing it doesn't do anyone any favors.

Anyway it seems like these aren't Beyond's friends but rather guys he found and hired. They might make a more competent team than Ging's friends. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Ging was using the account numbers to get information about the members too.



> So who was it that was saying there will never be anyone as strong as Meruem?



Except that says nothing about fighting strength or the level of beings the ants were achieving. Threat level is an incredibly vague term


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone else getting the feeling that Gin's hatsu might involve people to accept offers/gifts from him? Like Leol's that needs you to admit your debt to him.

He was awfully insistent on them taking his money.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Gon is probably stuck in a state of Zetsu or something along those lines. It may take awhile but he is definitely going to get his Nen back or another source of power from the DC. He's the main character, he's not gonna walk around powerless forever and Togashi isn't going to permanently remove him from the main cast no matter how much some people dislike him.



Well, this is linked to what Neferpitou hypothesized about Gon's transformation - it is not something that would be possible if the user is not prepared to give up something.  In this case, it was the ability to use Nen.

He will eventually regain the use of his Nen - he might even have access to the level used to kill Neferpitou once he gets it back - but it is not going to be something simple.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 18, 2014)

No one is as strong as Meruem.
A young netero went to the dark world, and came back alive.
And we are not talking about 50 years old Netero after his training, he's younger in the flashback.

Post-nuke Meruem >> Pre-nuke Meruem > rest of the world.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> So who was it that was saying there will never be anyone as strong as Meruem?



They were obviously talking about the squad commanders that left after the queen died. They never saw the rg or meruem.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 18, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that Gin's hatsu might involve people to accept offers/gifts from him? Like Leol's that needs you to admit your debt to him.
> 
> He was awfully insistent on them taking his money.



Yes, I thought this too! The panel where the guy accepts Gins offer and hands him his account info had that type of feel to it.



Extravlad said:


> No one is as strong as Meruem.
> A young netero went to the dark world, and came back alive.
> And we are not talking about 50 years old Netero after his training, he's younger in the flashback.
> 
> Post-nuke Meruem >> Pre-nuke Meruem > rest of the world.



The Don >>> any version Meruem


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Gon is probably stuck in a state of Zetsu or something along those lines. It may take awhile but he is definitely going to get his Nen back or another source of power from the DC. He's the main character, he's not gonna walk around powerless forever and Togashi isn't going to permanently remove him from the main cast no matter how much some people dislike him.



Gon isnt in zetsu. I think what happened is that alluka literally returned gon back to an age before he knew nen and thats why he cant use it.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> New anime design:


For some reason I imagined Cheadle's hair brown, so green is throwing me off a little bit, but other than that the character arts look good.


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> This is weird, only three people are said to have come back in a normal state from the Dark Continent. Out of those three only one of them is alive, Beyond.
> 
> That means either that Zoldyck and Linnet are scarred in someway from the Dark Continent or they are dead.
> 
> ...


If there are some species on the dark continent considered to be more dangerous than the chimera ants, then chances are that one among those species is stronger than the strongest ant. 

You see, contrary to those that say Meruem will forever be unsurpassable, I'm open to both possibilities, and I think that at this point it's more likely that there exists a being stronger than Meruem in the dark continent than the contrary.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Gon isnt in zetsu. I think what happened is that alluka literally returned gon back to an age before he knew nen and thats why he cant use it.



If Gon was literally restored to a point before nen then he should not know that he can't use nen. He also shouldn't remember a bunch of stuff like who Killua was.

You can assume that the series is making a distinction here between the mental and the physical but why is this the easier assumption? Far simpler to say that he can't access his nen or simply doesn't have it anymore than to start claiming things like that.



> If there are some species on the dark continent considered to be more dangerous than the chimera ants, then chances are that one among those species is stronger than the strongest ant.



That statement doesn't say anything we didn't know. The fact remains that we don't have any more reason to think Mereum will be surpassed than we did before.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> No one is as strong as Meruem.
> A young netero went to the dark world, and came back alive.
> And we are not talking about 50 years old Netero after his training, he's younger in the flashback.
> 
> Post-nuke Meruem >> Pre-nuke Meruem > rest of the world.



Thats shit reasoning.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> If Gon was literally restored to a point before nen then he should not know that he can't use nen. He also shouldn't remember a bunch of stuff like who Killua was.
> 
> You can assume that the series is making a distinction here between the mental and the physical but why is this the easier assumption? Far simpler to say that he can't access his nen or simply doesn't have it anymore than to start claiming things like that.
> 
> ...



I meant his physical body was restored to a point where he didnt kniw nen but he maintained his memories. So he will have to remaster nen but since he has already gone thru it before he will come back much stroner. He will get back his nen he couldnt even be a hunter anymore if he doesnt have nen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 18, 2014)

Another great chapter.

Gons case reminds me of Kuwabara when he couldnt use reiki after DT, Gons nen is probably dormant and it will awake at some point.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Freecs is still alive for over 300 years because of what he found in the DC, the plant that gives longevity. He wrote that, and he obviously found it, so he obviously ate it, and is still alive. I didn't see anyone come to this conclusion in this thread yet, but its pretty obvious. 

Also most like that Don Freecs is the strongest person in the world. Imagine if Ging had 300+ more years to live in the dark continent? I'm pretty sure that would surpass Post-nuke Mereum, especially if he wasnt getting older, but stayed young. 

Some people are taking it hard that Mereum might not have been the strongest thing ever. I bet Brion was stronger then Mereum as well. It only seems natural afterall, to increase the level of strength in a manga from arc to arc, and the way it seems, is that only 2 creatures, Don Freecs and Brion could be stronger then Mereum, and we might not see either of them for a long time, so it's not a big deal


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> If there are some species on the dark continent considered to be more dangerous than the chimera ants, then chances are that one among those species is stronger than the strongest ant.
> 
> You see, contrary to those that say Meruem will forever be unsurpassable, I'm open to both possibilities, and I think that at this point it's more likely that there exists a being stronger than Meruem in the dark continent than the contrary.



When ging said they were stroner than te chimera ants he meant the squad commander ants that left after the queen died. No one besides the invasion team ever knew about the royal guard and meruem. There may be a few species that could possibly be as strong as the rg or pre rose but there is no way anyone is stronger than post rose or anywhere near his level for that matter. 





perucho1990 said:


> Another great chapter.
> 
> Gons case reminds me of Kuwabara when he couldnt use reiki after DT, Gons nen is probably dormant and it will awake at some point.



Yeah this is most likely whats happening. Gon is gonna come back stronger than ever when he gets his nen back. 





Goova said:


> Don Freecs is still alive for over 300 years because of what he found in the DC, the plant that gives longevity. He wrote that, and he obviously found it, so he obviously ate it, and is still alive. I didn't see anyone come to this conclusion in this thread yet, but its pretty obvious.
> 
> Also most like that Don Freecs is the strongest person in the world. Imagine if Ging had 300+ more years to live in the dark continent? I'm pretty sure that would surpass Post-nuke Mereum, especially if he wasnt getting older, but stayed young.
> 
> Some people are taking it hard that Mereum might not have been the strongest thing ever. I bet Brion was stronger then Mereum as well. It only seems natural afterall, to increase the level of strength in a manga from arc to arc, and the way it seems, is that only 2 creatures, Don Freecs and Brion could be stronger then Mereum, and we might not see either of them for a long time, so it's not a big deal



Its very possible don and brion are as strong as or stronger than pre rose meruem (like adult gon was) but post rose meruem? No way in hell. That man was literally a god of nen, no one will ever be stronger than him.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 18, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> HxH getting its own sub-section avenue alongside the OP, Bleach and Naruto sections would be pretty sweet.



I thought we had a section long ago, and it got closed down due it the manga being on hiatus and we were pretty much using it to talk about the HXH 2011 Anime, why don't they just re-open this one?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Goova said:


> Don Freecs is still alive for over 300 years because of what he found in the DC, the plant that gives longevity. He wrote that, and he obviously found it, so he obviously ate it, and is still alive. I didn't see anyone come to this conclusion in this thread yet, but its pretty obvious.
> 
> Also most like that Don Freecs is the strongest person in the world. Imagine if Ging had 300+ more years to live in the dark continent? I'm pretty sure that would surpass Post-nuke Mereum, especially if he wasnt getting older, but stayed young.
> 
> Some people are taking it hard that Mereum might not have been the strongest thing ever. I bet Brion was stronger then Mereum as well. It only seems natural afterall, to increase the level of strength in a manga from arc to arc, and the way it seems, is that only 2 creatures, Don Freecs and Brion could be stronger then Mereum, and we might not see either of them for a long time, so it's not a big deal



People dont work like that, you have a genetically set capabilities. Now he could be knowledgeable as shit given he has had centuries to study but he wouldn't be any stronger than he wask in his prime.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

Goova said:


> Some people are taking it hard that Mereum might not have been the strongest thing ever. I bet Brion was stronger then Mereum as well. It only seems natural afterall, to increase the level of strength in a manga from arc to arc, and the way it seems, is that only 2 creatures, Don Freecs and Brion could be stronger then Mereum, and we might not see either of them for a long time, so it's not a big deal



This has already been argued. The argument that characters get stronger from arc to arc doesn't take into account that there can be exceptional characters in arcs. It's like if people had said that we would see characters stronger than Mihawk in the Arlong arc just becomes the Arlong arc comes after the Baratie arc. Saying that the existence of future arcs allows for stronger characters to be possible is a separate argument.

Don Freeces and Brion could be stronger. They could also be weaker. For all we know Don Freeces is a good survivalist and not a strong fighter. After all we are told that Netero wasn't at home in the Dark Continent. He didn't find a bunch of challenging opponents, he found a bunch of survival hardships.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2014)

That's not true. It's possible the plant has given him the ability to stay at his prime for over 300 years. In that 300 years you are constantly challenged by things on or near Chimera ant level. THose monsters Netero and Zigg came across look like they would be near or at ROyal Guard level. Imagine fighting and finding 300 years of those monsters and possibly even stronger. Don would have to fight so much he probably holds millions of nen similar to post-rose Mereum. If his hatsu's let him survive that long in the DC, I can see him being able to defeat Mereum with his hatsu, it's probably pretty hax. 

For example, if Don Freecs could freeze time or something, Mereum is fucked. That's just an example, but I imagine he would have to be pretty fucking broken to survive that long


----------



## Recal (Jun 18, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> When ging said they were stroner than te chimera ants he meant the squad commander ants that left after the queen died.* No one besides the invasion team ever knew about the royal guard and meruem.* There may be a few species that could possibly be as strong as the rg or pre rose but there is no way anyone is stronger than post rose or anywhere near his level for that matter.
> 
> Yeah this is most likely whats happening. Gon is gonna come back stronger than ever when he gets his nen back.
> 
> Its very possible don and brion are as strong as or stronger than pre rose meruem (like adult gon was) but post rose meruem? No way in hell. That man was literally a god of nen, no one will ever be stronger than him.



So... no one talks to anyone else in HxH?  I can't imagine Ging, or any of the Zodiacs for that matter, not asking about what went down in East Gorteau. I mean the Chairman was killed. Surely someone would have wanted to find out how.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2014)

hopefully this means Gon gets a new hatsu now.


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2014)

TL;DR of the latest chapter please. 

Will rep.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> This has already been argued. The argument that characters get stronger from arc to arc doesn't take into account that there can be exceptional characters in arcs. It's like if people had said that we would see characters stronger than Mihawk in the Arlong arc just becomes the Arlong arc comes after the Baratie arc. Saying that the existence of future arcs allows for stronger characters to be possible is a separate argument.
> 
> Don Freeces and Brion could be stronger. They could also be weaker. For all we know Don Freeces is a good survivalist and not a strong fighter. *After all we are told that Netero wasn't at home in the Dark Continent. He didn't find a bunch of challenging opponents, he found a bunch of survival hardships*.




Despite this we still have people expecting even more crazy power levels from HxH.

Netero has stated that the dark continent is not the place where 1v1 style of the strongest matters.
Gon has lost his ability to use nen despite there being speculation that we were going to have a training arc for him. Even Kurapika is questioning his usefulness there.

So far this arc is showing that those power level expectations need to change.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

Goova said:


> THose monsters Netero and Zigg came across look like they would be near or at ROyal Guard level.



You are misunderstanding what the ants were then. The scary thing about them was that they could use nen and they could use it far better than humans could. There development in those abilities surpassed even human geniuses like Killua and Gon by miles.

Those dinosaurs have not shown the ability to use nen. They may be really strong physically but they are missing what made the ants so scary.



> I can see him being able to defeat Mereum with his hatsu, it's probably pretty hax.



I think everyone agrees that there could be a hax enough hatsu to defeat Mereum. That's not usually what people mean when they are talking about his strength.




Recal said:


> So... no one talks to anyone else in HxH?  I can't imagine Ging, or any of the Zodiacs for that matter, not asking about what went down in East Gorteau. I mean the Chairman was killed. Surely someone would have wanted to find out how.



I believe we were told the danger level of the ants from early on. We have not been told that the ant danger level was ever changed despite the ants evolving. When they are talking about danger level they are talking about the officially announced danger level not the danger level they have in their mind about the ants based on what rumors they heard. Otherwise Ging would have had to have confirmed that they knew exactly what had happened and gone through the process of qualifying the ants as whatever threat they are.



> TL;DR of the latest chapter please.
> 
> Will rep.



Kurapika is going to the drak Continent.
Gon can't use nen.
Ging is second in command of Beyond's team.
Ging's ancestor explored the Dark Continent and is still out there


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2014)

Recal said:


> So... no one talks to anyone else in HxH?  I can't imagine Ging, or any of the Zodiacs for that matter, not asking about what went down in East Gorteau. I mean the Chairman was killed. Surely someone would have wanted to find out how.



Im sure a bunch of giant monsters are not stronger than the strongest nen user we have seen the entire story. If netero and company were able to survive than so can the king and the rg. And even if ging knows beyonds squad doesnt they can only speculate and no one knows how monstrously powerful post rose meruem was. 





Safellizer said:


> hopefully this means Gon gets a new hatsu now.



Why does he need a new hatsu? Whats wrong with jajanken?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 18, 2014)

Meruem wasn't really that "strong" in the hunter x hunter verse. I mean Youpi was almost beaten by hakoware. Hmm, on second thought I guess it all depends on you definition of strength in hunter x hunter.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 18, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Meruem wasn't really that "strong" in the hunter x hunter verse. I mean Youpi was almost beaten by hakoware. Hmm, on second thought I guess it all depends on you definition of strength in hunter x hunter.



Yeah he isnt that strong. He was just called the ultimate being for laughs. It isnt like he has one of the most hax hatsu in the series and can one shot 99.99% of all nen users, he was just average.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Goova said:


> That's not true. It's possible the plant has given him the ability to stay at his prime for over 300 years. In that 300 years you are constantly challenged by things on or near Chimera ant level. THose monsters Netero and Zigg came across look like they would be near or at ROyal Guard level. Imagine fighting and finding 300 years of those monsters and possibly even stronger. Don would have to fight so much he probably holds millions of nen similar to post-rose Mereum. If his hatsu's let him survive that long in the DC, I can see him being able to defeat Mereum with his hatsu, it's probably pretty hax.
> 
> For example, if Don Freecs could freeze time or something, Mereum is fucked. That's just an example, but I imagine he would have to be pretty fucking broken to survive that long



No. If your genetic limit for benchpress is 500 pounds you will never reach 501, ever. Your bones muscles and sinews physically will not be able to take the weight under any circumstances regardless of how much you train. Genetic limitation is the same exact thing as structural limitations.


tupadre97 said:


> Yeah he isnt that strong. He was just called the ultimate being for laughs. It isnt like he has one of the most hax hatsu in the series and can one shot 99.99% of all nen users, he was just average.



Humans are shit tier, worthless hype


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2014)

Nen=/= physical constraints

Apply that same logic to nen, without any proof whatsoever, it falls apart


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not going to fuel this power level argument any longer.

I'd rather just wait until some of you are proven wrong and then you come out with things like ''I never said it was impossible''.

When we know very well some of you talked in absolutes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Goova said:


> Nen=/= physical constraints
> 
> Apply that same logic to nen, without any proof whatsoever, it falls apart



Netero said himself he was weaker than he used to be. Maha and Zeno no longer run the zoldydecks, Silva the strong young lion does.

If your logic were true they would be stronger than ever, they arent. Get over it.


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2014)

People are jumping to many conclusions here.

We don't even know if Brion isn't just that sphere and how it kills people.Also the expedition special forces sent by one of the V5 could all be fodder.What Knuckle meant by national level military was a bombardment,sattelitte cannons,that kind of shit,not some thousands of fodder. That if you ignore that Knuckle could be totally wrong and reading that insane aura mistakenly.

About Don Freecs, he can be an awesome character but power wise it doesn't tell much, he could've some amazing hatsu for surviving there.

P.s: There goes my weekly random theory, the robo suit member(the one that looks like some power armor) of Beyond's is the hunter girl from Kurapika's flashback.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> don freecss is quite a douche for not giving humanity any of these rewards
> 
> (i'm sure he can take back a few if he can survive centuries in DC)



I'm pretty sure this expedition wouldn't bring back any either, even if they could. Any of those "rewards" would destroy humanity faster than one of those calamities.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I'm not going to fuel this power level argument any longer.
> 
> When we know very well some of you talked in absolutes.



Really? Who here is talking in absolutes?

It's more "it's more unlikely than likely" and "it would be bad writing and contrary to what was presented" than "it is impossible that it will occur".

This also isn't a "power level argument" in the normal sense. This is about the story because part of Mereum's story was about what he was becoming. Those who argue that we will quickly see Mereum be surpassed by numerous unnamed beings (that could just be background objects) have a very different idea of the Chimera arc than those who see Mereum's journey as one towards the divine.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Netero said himself he was weaker than he used to be. Maha and Zeno no longer run the zoldydecks, Silva the strong young lion does.
> 
> If your logic were true they would be stronger than ever, they arent. Get over it.



Because they aged. If Don really did eat the plant that gives longevity, he could stay at prime age for 300 years theoretically.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Goova said:


> Because they aged. If Don really did eat the plant that gives longevity, he could stay at prime age for 300 years theoretically.



Sweet jesus you are talking in a circle now. This conversation has run its course. Read what I wrote on the last page.


----------



## ZE (Jun 18, 2014)

Netero and the other survivors came back from the dark continent not only because they were strong, but because they were lucky. And no one so far said Netero and co explored all of the dark continent. For all we know, they only got to see the less dangerous areas. Or maybe they went there, crapped their pants and left right away.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

ZE said:


> Netero and the other survivors came back from the dark continent not only because they were strong, but because they were lucky. And no one so far said Netero and co explored all of the dark continent. For all we know, they only got to see the less dangerous areas. Or maybe they went there, crapped their pants and left right away.



Exactly. No amount of squats will stop super aids or carbon monoxide poisoning 

Hxh needs GT Robos pronto


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 18, 2014)

Meruem is the strongest thing in the HXH verse, for now and forever.
Having stronger characters would be STUPID, no one was able to compete with Meruem, Netero had to kill him with a fucking poison bomb
What's the point of having even stronger characters if no one from the human world can deal with them?

Or maybe there's some Gin deluded fanboys who believe that he's stronger than Meruem?



> Netero and the other survivors came back from the dark continent not only because they were strong, but because they were lucky. And no one so far said Netero and co explored all of the dark continent. For all we know, they only got to see the less dangerous areas. Or maybe they went there, crapped their pants and left right away.


Netero was not even in his prime at the time.



> Because they aged. If Don really did eat the plant that gives longevity, he could stay at prime age for 300 years theoretically.


He can live 1000 years he's still not gonna surpass Meruem.
Every human has his limits.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a shounen.

Just because of that fact, there will be someone/something stronger than Meruem.

/inb4butbutitsadifferentkindofshounen. gtfo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Why does he need a new hatsu? Whats wrong with jajanken?



Doesn't really make for great battles.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2014)

> Meruem is the strongest thing in the HXH verse, for now and forever.



I don't see how anyone can believe in this after the dark continent is introduced.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Meruem is the strongest thing in the HXH verse, for now and forever.
> Having stronger characters would be STUPID, no one was able to compete with Meruem, Netero had to kill him with a fucking poison bomb
> What's the point of having even stronger characters if no one from the human world can deal with them?



To show how shit tier humanity is. There is not problem introducing strong characters as lpngnas humans arent the omes who them them. At least directly. Maybe tricking smebody into a volcano or something


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

Nobody still mentioned the west part of DC? I'm so curious as to what calamities/hope lies there.

The v5 knew where to go because of the traveler's log right? What's inside the known traveler's log was the east part of DC. Did I understand it right?

The west is still unknown then. Wow...


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 18, 2014)

> Meruem is the strongest thing in the HXH verse, for now and forever.
> Having stronger characters would be STUPID, no one was able to compete with Meruem, Netero had to kill him with a fucking poison bomb



Who said Netero is the example of the human cap. Who said people stronger than Netero can't exist. And I am not talking about the Netero version that fought the King, I'm talking about prime Netero who would probably defeated the king eventually (not post the explosion).

The likes of Gon and Killua will eventually surpass prime Netero, they are considered geniuses and they are being compared to adults who were years ahead of them. Togashi showed us a quick look of how strong Gon could be, and don't forget the fact that adult Gon was just using the same version of the attack he was using before, just much stronger. Realistically speaking, if Gon reached that level by training, his techniques should be a little bit different, improved after all these years. 

Meruem is not going to remain as the strongest person ever introduced.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 18, 2014)

> I don't see how anyone can believe in this after the dark continent is introduced.


Yup let's make the characters from the dark continent stronger than Meruem.
Damn I wonder how the fuck they're gonna be beaten when NO ONE in the human world was even close to take down Meruem in a fight.



> To show how shit tier humanity is. There is not problem introducing strong characters as lpngnas humans arent the omes who them them. At least directly. Maybe tricking smebody into a volcano or something


You cannot trick someone stronger than Meruem, he's just gonna blitz everyone.



> Who said Netero is the example of the human cap. Who said people stronger than Netero can't exist. And I am not talking about the Netero version that fought the King, I'm talking about prime Netero who would probably defeated the king eventually (not post the explosion).


Because Netero was a genius as well. He was the strongest human during his prime, why would you assume that Gon/Kirua are gonna be MUCH STRONGER (because yea Meruem was miles above any version of Netero) when they're from the same kind?
Maybe they're gonna surpass him yea, still the gap will be small, and Netero's hatsu is still 100 times better than everything they have.



> them. Togashi showed us a quick look of how strong Gon could be


According to Pitou he Adult Gon could be a threat to pre-nuke Meruem, that mean he's fodder to Post-Nuke Meruem.



> Meruem is not going to remain as the strongest person ever introduced.


Yes he is.

Post-nuke Meruem can solos the whole humanverse easily and would kill the likes of Gin/Netero in less than 1 second.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

The "known" human verse? You don't even know the ends of DC... or are you Togashi in disguise?

Probably Togashi in disguise... damn it.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Really? Who here is talking in absolutes?
> 
> It's more "it's more unlikely than likely" and "it would be bad writing and contrary to what was presented" than "it is impossible that it will occur".
> 
> This also isn't a "power level argument" in the normal sense. This is about the story because part of Mereum's story was about what he was becoming. Those who argue that we will quickly see Mereum be surpassed by numerous unnamed beings (that could just be background objects) have a very different idea of the Chimera arc than those who see Mereum's journey as one towards the divine.



Read the thread there are a few...

It would definitely not be ''bad writing'' if someone stronger than Meruem were to be introduced. Says who?

It's definitely not contrary to what was presented when the future of the manga and it's direction was unknown at the time.

I can argue that if nobody stronger than Meruem isn't introduced this arc then  it's also contrary to what is currently being presented.

Having different ideas of the arc has nothing to do with anything. People here just like to act like this is some amazing work of art with hidden symbolism and shit when it might be nothing more than progress in story.

I could argue that some of you are over analysing the manga.



Not everyone has the same line of thought, just because some of you read some plausible theories about Meruem and his pilgrimage doesn't mean it was necessarily Togashi's intent when he was writing it.



Extravlad said:


> Yup let's make the characters from the dark continent stronger than Meruem.
> Damn I wonder how the fuck they're gonna be beaten when NO ONE in the human world was even close to take down Meruem in a fight.
> 
> 
> ...



Except he can't, it was said in cannon that Post-Nuke Meruem could be destroyed with the full military might from 1 country and that alone kills your argument...


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 18, 2014)

> The "known" human verse? You don't even know the ends of DC... or are you Togashi in disguise?


The known human world 
Including Kirua's family, the phantom troupe, every hunter in the world.
Meruem would kill all of them without much trouble.

And I fail to see how a character stronger than Meruem is supposed to be dealt with.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

Exactly. What's your point?



CaramelCinnamon said:


> The "known" human verse? *You don't even know the ends of DC...* or are you Togashi in disguise?
> 
> Probably Togashi in disguise... damn it.



The "known" human world is not the *whole* HxH world. Did you see how fricking small the "known" human world is? And what we've seen was just a part of DC. They will arrive at a fucking shore ffs.

Unless you're really Togashi... You know what lies in DC...

Meruem can clean the "known" human world. Sure. Never argued he can't. Get it through your head. But you're claiming that he's the strongest in the whole wide HxH world which is preposterous. Unless, really, you're just Togashi in disguise.


Bottomline, who fucking knows?

If there is even a being stronger than Meruem, why does it need to be defeated? Does it have to be? Stronger being = must be defeated? What if that "stronger being" was not villainous? What now? It fricking *needs* to be defeated regardless?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Who said Netero is the example of the human cap. Who said people stronger than Netero can't exist. And I am not talking about the Netero version that fought the King, I'm talking about prime Netero who would probably defeated the king eventually (not post the explosion).



Netero isn't a good example to compare to Mereum. Mereum was leagues above Netero.

Netero's best move slightly roughed up a pre-nuke Mereum. For some reason people think Netero  at his prime would somehow be able to beat Mereum when the Netero we saw had a hard time just hurting Mereum. This imagined difference between prime and chimera arc Netero is unfounded.

Netero doesn't have to be the cap. He can be half as strong as the strongest and this still shouldn't make us think Mereum can be surpassed. You are underestimating the sort of strength Mereum achieved at the end. A strong human should have fighting pre-nuke Mereum as a goal, post-nuke Mereum jumps far passed that.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 18, 2014)

Netero was faster than pre-nuke Meruem.
That's the only reason why the fight wasn't over in less than a second.

Post-nuke Meruem would just blitz him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Netero was faster than pre-nuke Meruem.
> That's the only reason why the fight wasn't over in less than a second.
> 
> Post-nuke Meruem would just blitz him.



No he wasnt. Meruem was handicapped because he had to figure out how to cripple netero withoht killing him sonhe would admit defeat and tell him his borth name


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Lmao at people thinking Merum will be the strongest in all the series. Tagashi said he has like 3-4 more arcs whichWil most likely take place in the DC. Tagashi has never wrote a series where the strongest bad guy gets beaten in the middle of the story. Not going to happen people. Merum never fought a top 5 men user and his species is said to be inferior. The DC is getting superior hype then the ants ever got.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Meruem is the strongest thing in the HXH verse, for now and forever.
> Having stronger characters would be STUPID, no one was able to compete with Meruem, Netero had to kill him with a fucking poison bomb
> What's the point of having even stronger characters if no one from the human world can deal with them?
> 
> ...



This is your opinion. Too bad it doesn't match up with shonen logic. No freaking way we don't get introduced to stronger person or being in 2-3 arcs and Merum never fought a top 5 men user or prime Netero.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 18, 2014)

Reposting*

Exactly. What's your point?

*You don't even know the ends of DC*

The "known" human world is not the whole HxH world. Did you see how fricking small the "known" human world is? And what we've seen was just a part of DC.

Unless you're really Togashi... You know what lies in DC...

Meruem can clean the "known" human world. Sure. Never argued he can't. Get it through your head. But you're claiming that he's the strongest in the whole wide HxH world which is preposterous. Unless, really, you're just Togashi in disguise.

Bottomline, who fucking knows?

If there is even a being stronger than Meruem, why does it need to be defeated? Does it have to be? Stronger being = must be defeated? What if that "stronger being" was not villainous? What now? It fricking needs to be defeated regardless?


----------



## Luciana (Jun 18, 2014)

Do you guys think Gon lost his nen, so that Togashi has an excuse to give him a new one, that sucks less? 
Perhaps he can get something more versatile. Be inspired by Kite or something.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> It would definitely not be ''bad writing'' if someone stronger than Meruem were to be introduced. Says who?



Says me, says other people. Who do you think is saying this?




> It's definitely not contrary to what was presented when the future of the manga and it's direction was unknown at the time.



So I guess Bleach is perfect as Kubo doesn't know what he is going to write in the next chapter so we can't judge him.



> I can argue that if nobody stronger than Meruem isn't introduced this arc then  it's also contrary to what is currently being presented.



You could..... it might make for a better argument that those saying it being a shonen means there should be characters stronger than Mereum.




> I could argue that some of you are over analysing the manga.



That's a crap argument. So it's over analyzing to notice that the Chimera Arc talks about development? It over analyzing to notice that Mereum is based on Cell who's goal was to become perfect? It's over analyzing to see that there are numerous circumstances that help Mereum reach the level he does? It's over analyzing to see that Netero could not damage Mereum and that other hunters were being mentally scarred by the strength of the Royal Guards?

It doesn't take a fancy critique of the arc to make the argument that Mereum is meant to be taken as a special pinnacle.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 18, 2014)

> According to Pitou he Adult Gon could be a threat to pre-nuke Meruem, that mean he's fodder to Post-Nuke Meruem.


Adult Gon beat Pitou down in a way I can't imagine pre-nuke Meruem doing if the two were actually fighting to death like Pitou and Gon.

Meruem admitted he was trying to kill Pitou before with a hit (while it's true he probably got stronger from that time) He still tried killing her and failed (Pitou should have gotten a little bit stronger too)

Gon was beating Pitou like she was a kid, pre nuke Meruem could never do that. He'll kill her, he'll make a joke of her, but adult Gon took it into a whole new level


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Says me, says other people. Who do you think is saying this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not bad writing, you just don't like it. The fact is Mereum never fought the top 5 men user or prime Netero. You have no clue how strong the number 1 men user in the known world is . He could have a men ability to make Mereum head explode. Look at alluka who power was referee to has not from this world can wish Mereum died. Alluka is probably from the DC and she still not even more dangerous then what in DC. The DC hype is stronger the the Ants ever was. Nothing in shonen or in Tagashi past (YYH) shows that a bad guy from a middle arc will be the strongest in the end. Make no mistake Gon will be facing some monster at the end of HXH who far surpasses Mereum.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2014)

Mereum would eat ging alive.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> It's not bad writing, you just don't like it. The fact is Mereum never fought the top 5 men user or prime Netero.



How many times does it have to be said?

Netero could not damage Mereum. You have to assume that there is this huge gap between Netero and Prime Netero. 

A better question would be why it would be good writing for there to be stronger humans? 

The current characters are not being limited by the cap as they are nowhere near it. It just creates this huge wedge between human characters which wasn't present previously.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Do you guys think Gon lost his nen, so that Togashi has an excuse to give him a new one, that sucks less?
> Perhaps he can get something more versatile. Be inspired by Kite or something.



Jajanken does not suck. 

But yeah, probably. He's an Enhancer who are by nature, not versatile. So I doubt he'll get an ability as versatile as Kite's.


----------



## Rax (Jun 18, 2014)

So HxH has its God tier now?


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> How many times does it have to be said?
> 
> Netero could not damage Mereum. You have to assume that there is this huge gap between Netero and Prime Netero.
> 
> ...



Huh? Tagashi never said Netero right now was the strongest human in the known world. In every passing chapter DC is getting more hyped that makes the Ants look bad. We know have Don freeces who strolled into DC by himself.  Tagashi seems to like to give the main charactersGon/Killua family members extreme hype. Your assuming Mereum was the strongest in the known World it's not a fact. Alluka who was stated to have power s out of this world could kill him in a split second. Just imagine other class A and B threats in the DC and the funny thing is this is only the East section DC still hasn't been explored fully. Tagashi likes DBZ and his past shows stronger enemies will show up like in YYH. No way in 5 years people will still be saying Mereum was the best , but you can keep living in your fantasy. I will follow what most shonen has shown us for ages and Tagashi history. Fact is the last chapter said the 5 beast are more dangerous then the Ants.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok we should stop saying dark continent, it isnt a continent it is litterally the rest of the world


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> So HxH has its God tier now?



Wasn't Post-Nuke Meruem god tier?


----------



## Luciana (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Jajanken does not suck.
> 
> But yeah, probably. He's an Enhancer who are by nature, not versatile. So I doubt he'll get an ability as versatile as Kite's.



 
Ok, ok, I meant an ability that's more creative than the powered up punch.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Ok, ok, I meant an ability that's more creative than the powered up punch.



That's better. 

I hope he keeps Jajanken, but Jajanken itself becomes more versatile.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 18, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Lmao at people thinking Merum will be the strongest in all the series. Tagashi said he has like 3-4 more arcs whichWil most likely take place in the DC. *Tagashi has never wrote a series where the strongest bad guy gets beaten in the middle of the story.* Not going to happen people. Merum never fought a top 5 men user and his species is said to be inferior. The DC is getting superior hype then the ants ever got.




HxH is a different manga than typical battle shonens.

Also, there's a difference between the hype the beasts in DC are getting and the chimera ants:

Netero was excited to fight against Mereum.

The Dark Continent had no such opponents for him to get excited in fighting.




нιѕσкα said:


> Jajanken does not suck.
> 
> But yeah, probably. He's an Enhancer who are by nature, not versatile. So I doubt he'll get an ability as versatile as Kite's.




Honestly, Jajanken is pretty sucky.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I could argue that some of you are over analysing the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> Except he can't, it was said in cannon that Post-Nuke Meruem could be destroyed with the full military might from 1 country and that alone kills your argument...


You did what he did and misinterpreted it as well. They said it would take an army just to fight him not that it -would- defeat him. 


Extravlad said:


> Netero was faster than pre-nuke Meruem.
> That's the only reason why the fight wasn't over in less than a second.
> 
> Post-nuke Meruem would just blitz him.


Yea, a lot of people forget the Buddhavista was far faster than pre-nuke Meruem and after forced calculated skimishes in what was like 3 minutes he overcame it and then cut that timing by half for his arm.


batman22wins said:


> It's not bad writing, you just don't like it. The fact is Mereum never fought the top 5 men user or prime Netero. You have no clue how strong the number 1 men user in the known world is . He could have a men ability to make Mereum head explode. Look at alluka who power was referee to has not from this world can wish Mereum died. Alluka is probably from the DC and she still not even more dangerous then what in DC. The DC hype is stronger the the Ants ever was. Nothing in shonen or in Tagashi past (YYH) shows that a bad guy from a middle arc will be the strongest in the end. Make no mistake Gon will be facing some monster at the end of HXH who far surpasses Mereum.


I'd like to think people believe Meruem as a *Nen user* whom boasted base stats far beyond what any human can dream of with the infinite potential through his nen.

Uvogin, Netero, and Gon are reinforcement and have been shown to have the most destructive Hatsu, being able to form large craters in the ground from mere impact, with comparisons being to a bulldozer and a tank missle. Kurapika with 100% Reinforcement had his arm broken by 1 hit from Uvogins big bang, Netero whos single palm did what could be compared to the same damage hit Meruem far beyond 100k+ times only to feel a dull pain, a dull pain is like being poked in the stomach by someone.

Then his Hatsu had infinite potential as it simply absorbed whatever he ate and gained complete mastery of it with the ability to mix it with other things to strengthen it. Never forget that Meruem was 2 months old and the royal guards were the only ones he ate since meeting Komugi, that is a lot of aura lost he could of had that would of strengthened him further.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Honestly, Jajanken is pretty sucky.



I bet you weren't saying that when Gon-san was giving Pitou that side bitch treatment.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> HxH is a different manga than typical battle shonens.
> 
> Also, there's a difference between the hype the beasts in DC are getting and the chimera ants:
> 
> ...



Sat what? Netero didn't even go deep in the DC. Most of the people Netero went with died or turned crazy. He turned back cause he scared. The only one who can say for sure how strong the West part of the DC is Don freeces. N Don freeces says 5 beasts>>>> ants.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

so many different interpretations


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 18, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I bet you weren't saying that when Gon-san was giving Pitou that side bitch treatment.




Just one kick made Pitou nearly loose consciousness and she couldn't defend properly against his next attack.

It _looks_ cool with Gon charging it for a dbz exposion but that's about it. :T



batman22wins said:


> Sat what? Netero didn't even go deep in the DC. Most of the people Netero went with died or turned crazy. He turned back cause he scared. The only one who can say for sure how strong the West part of the DC is Don freeces. *N Don freeces says 5 beasts>>>> ants.*




The chimera ants that Gon and his allies fought are different from regular chimera ants.

They were more violent/evil because of the Queen's diet consisting of NGL members and had the abilitiy to use nen.

For now it doesn't seem good to compare the beasts against the ants we know rather than the ants that reside in the DC.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought Ging was talking about the original ants in DC, you know the queen. Thinking about it he could also be referring to the tiny chimeras found in our world.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Just one kick made Pitou nearly loose consciousness and she couldn't defend properly against his next attack.
> 
> It _looks_ cool with Gon charging it for a dbz exposion but that's about it. :T



I meant this:


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> It's not bad writing, you just don't like it. The fact is Mereum never fought the top 5 men user or prime Netero. You have no clue how strong the number 1 men user in the known world is . He could have a men ability to make Mereum head explode. Look at alluka who power was referee to has not from this world can wish Mereum died. Alluka is probably from the DC and she still not even more dangerous then what in DC. The DC hype is stronger the the Ants ever was. Nothing in shonen or in Tagashi past (YYH) shows that a bad guy from a middle arc will be the strongest in the end. Make no mistake Gon will be facing some monster at the end of HXH who far surpasses Mereum.


The problem you have is like the others, believing fighting potential to be the only category that represents danger. Meruem is far more superior physically, spiritually, and mentally than Alluka, but as you said Alluka has a Hatsu which could potentially kill him.

However that kind of thing can be said of Gensuru, Knov, and even Kurapika were the conditions appropriate. That type of logic is considerably flawed when you reflect on it, and clearly when people think of him as being "#1" its in terms of a straight up brawl. 



batman22wins said:


> Sat what? Netero didn't even go deep in the DC. Most of the people Netero went with died or turned crazy. He turned back cause he scared. The only one who can say for sure how strong the West part of the DC is Don freeces. N Don freeces says 5 beasts>>>> ants.



I'd say its based on what they currently do as opposed to their potential in the future. I'd be more terrified of a "*mosquito that can give you AIDS*", or "*breathing the air around a bird turns you into a zombie*", than "*carpenter ant than eventually gain traits of creatures so long as its eaten before decomposing*". 

Two of three can immediately sign your death warrant, another has to overcome multiple trials and ordeals to even become a threat. Don Freeces wasn't around for those multiple trials and ordeals, Meruem's existance came like your first playthrough of Pkmn Blue/Red in the first cave and the cunt Gary shows up with superior counters to your group after you just got a beatdown in the cave.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 18, 2014)

I like how Ging basically just showed up in front Beyond's crew asked the 2nd strongest to step up so he can be top dog.

Now if only he was a good father.

Goku vs. Ging vs. Yassop for father of the year award anyone?


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 18, 2014)

Drakor said:


> The problem you have is like the others, believing fighting potential to be the only category that represents danger. Meruem is far more superior physically, spiritually, and mentally than Alluka, but as you said Alluka has a Hatsu which could potentially kill him.
> 
> However that kind of thing can be said of Gensuru, Knov, and even Kurapika were the conditions appropriate. That type of logic is considerably flawed when you reflect on it, and clearly when people think of him as being "#1" its in terms of a straight up brawl.
> 
> ...



Once again Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the known world. Netero wasn't in his top form when he faced Merum to the point he had to do warm up fights. Netero isn't apart of the top5 Men users in the world. Show me a panel of the top Nen user saying he is inferior to Mereum or any panel of another character saying Mereum is stronger then the top 5 Nen users.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2014)

I think a person has maximum aura limit, so I don't expect Don to grow exponentially stronger through the years. He'll reach his peak and then furthrr improvement (if any) will be marginal.

BUT the number of hatsu can continue growing. Imagine if he's enhancer like Gon, he'd have like 80 different attacks now. Or if he uses chains like Kurapica, each chain in his finger will have like 20 uses.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 18, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I like how Ging basically just showed up in front Beyond's crew asked the 2nd strongest to step up so he can be top dog.
> 
> Now if only he was a good father.
> 
> Goku vs. Ging vs. Yassop for father of the year award anyone?



Dragon > Yasopp in terms of shittyfatherness.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2014)

Dragon seems to not care.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 18, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Once again Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the known world. Netero wasn't in his top form when he faced Merum to the point he had to do warm up fights. Netero isn't apart of the top5 Men users in the world. Show me a panel of the top Nen user saying he is inferior to Mereum or any panel of another character saying Mereum is stronger then the top 5 Nen users.



That's a dumb point.

We know Netero was once one of the strongest and he couldn't even damage Mereum. Netero needed to warm before getting serious but can you be sure he wasn't at his prime after he warmed up? Like I said the difference between them is large enough that prime Netero can't reasonably be expected to have been stronger than Mereum.

We don't need to have a panel of the strongest confirming that Mereum is the strongest in the known world because we can infer that from what we have seen. Netero from what he have been given seems to have been a hunter that concentrated on fighting. He started out as a martial artist, started a school of martial arts, and after going to the Dark Continent came back saying he did not find the sort of straight forward fighting he was looking for. Yet you would have us believe that Netero was so bad a hunter that the real strongest nen users would be able to defeat him without getting hurt (or something along those lines that would show a difference comparable to him and Mereum). That is the man that Pariston respected and cried for.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Once again Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the known world. Netero wasn't in his top form when he faced Merum to the point he had to do warm up fights. Netero isn't apart of the top5 Men users in the world. Show me a panel of the top Nen user saying he is inferior to Mereum or any panel of another character saying Mereum is stronger then the top 5 Nen users.


First off I myself didn't state to believe Meruem was the strongest in the known world, and strongest is a loose term of varying interpretations.

Bringing up how Netero wasn't in top form against Meruem is useless considering your Hatsu only grows stronger not weaker from usage. Aura however diminishes and serves as fuel for Hatsu techniques but that can be trained to not vanish as quickly, which in turn extends your lifespan. If you want to get technical, Meruem starved himself in the course of a *month* since capturing the Peijing castle and meeting Komugi, then he later fought Netero under conditions which prevented Meruem from killing him during the fight. That alone meant Meruem was far more handicapped than Netero and we *still* saw the outcome, he also was only alive for 2 months and easily surpassed what took a human 50 years to achieve the moment he was born. 

Netero was stated to be the strongest nen user in the world during his prime, that being when he descended the mountain 50 years ago in the story. It'd be pretty silly to dismiss his combat ability just because he aged when we know how nen works in HxH. Ging was mentioned to be one of the top nen users, and so far...I don't think anyone believes he'd manhandle Meruem in a fight yet. 

In the end, Meruem should be referred to as his Post-Nuke status since that is how he died as. He was able to move faster than human/chimera ant thought, could read minds and previously had enough durability to survive the blast of a *nuclear bomb* before succumbing. So please stop pretending he wasn't powerful enough to be considered one of the greatest combatants in the known world.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Drakor said:


> had enough durability to survive the initial blast of a nuclear bomb.



He didnt die instantly but he was quite dead. Give it another mintue or two and he would have been king jerky.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 18, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He didnt die instantly but he was quite dead. Give it another mintue or two and he would have been king jerky.


Of course, but the point remains that he still took a nuclear bombs explosion in close proximity and still was alive to speak and the like before eventually succumbing. We've seen Hatsu attacks compared to weapons and that feat was by far the greatest one of durability displayed in the manga


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

This is true, it is also unlikely to be exceeded or matched. Although if the expedition just came loaded to gills with nukes and shit that would be hilarious


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> That's a dumb point.
> 
> We know Netero was once one of the strongest and he couldn't even damage Mereum. Netero needed to warm before getting serious but can you be sure he wasn't at his prime after he warmed up? Like I said the difference between them is large enough that prime Netero can't reasonably be expected to have been stronger than Mereum.
> 
> We don't need to have a panel of the strongest confirming that Mereum is the strongest in the known world because we can infer that from what we have seen. Netero from what he have been given seems to have been a hunter that concentrated on fighting. He started out as a martial artist, started a school of martial arts, and after going to the Dark Continent came back saying he did not find the sort of straight forward fighting he was looking for. Yet you would have us believe that Netero was so bad a hunter that the real strongest nen users would be able to defeat him without getting hurt (or something along those lines that would show a difference comparable to him and Mereum). That is the man that Pariston respected and cried for.


Wait what? So because Netero Warmed up he went back 20 years to his prime. Netero got so weakened someone like Ging surpassed him. We have no clue about prime Netero. He was weakened just like any other old guy in shonen so when he gets defeated it doesn't look so bad because he is old like WB. You can inferior whatever you want, but don't claim it has a Fact. I seen no panel hyping or saying nobody on the known world could beat him. If this was the case Netero would of probably mention this since he seems to know the top 5 Nen users. It doesn't matter what you and I believe.  Show me panels or something to back up your statements. I got a panel that says 5 beasts >>>Ants, shonen troupe, and Tagashi past. All you got to go on is some BS guess work, but with every knew chapter the DC gets more and more hyp e.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

Drakor said:


> First off I myself didn't state to believe Meruem was the strongest in the known world, and strongest is a loose term of varying interpretations.
> 
> Bringing up how Netero wasn't in top form against Meruem is useless considering your Hatsu only grows stronger not weaker from usage. Aura however diminishes and serves as fuel for Hatsu techniques but that can be trained to not vanish as quickly, which in turn extends your lifespan. If you want to get technical, Meruem starved himself in the course of a *month* since capturing the Peijing castle and meeting Komugi, then he later fought Netero under conditions which prevented Meruem from killing him during the fight. That alone meant Meruem was far more handicapped than Netero and we *still* saw the outcome, he also was only alive for 2 months and easily surpassed what took a human 50 years to achieve the moment he was born.
> 
> ...



I wasn't arguing him being a top fighter. Mereum definitely is, but people keep saying Mereum would destroy the known world in a second. I don't believe that shit for a second. My argument is that in chapter 600 or whatever it ending their will be enemies that surpass Mereum both in cambat and Skill. Tagashi didn't make his strongest vilian(combatwise) half way through. Gon will be fighting a enemy stronger then Mereum.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 19, 2014)

I hope you all know that guy who took the money for the hospital, his sister...etc
He'll die a horrible death once we go to the dark continent


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 19, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Netero got so weakened someone like Ging surpassed him. We have no clue about prime Netero. He was weakened just like any other old guy in shonen so when he gets defeated it doesn't look so bad because he is old like WB.



You tell me to prove it? How about you prove your claims.

 Ging surpassed Netero? Prove it.

Netero was weakened even after warming up? Prove it.

"That's how it goes in shounen" is not rigorous argument, especially not when people are presenting you with contradicting evidence. 

Even then WB was still the strongest man in his old age. Yamamoto was still killing everyone in his old age. For your claims to work we have to believe that Netero was _greatly_ weakened by old age. Otherwise what he showed with Mereum is more or less what he can do despite his age. We are talking about going from not being able to damage him to being at his level. Show that such a drastic weakening is the normal in shounen. Your example of WB definitely doesn't show it. 



> seen no panel hyping or saying nobody on the known world could beat him.





I gave you an argument. We have reason to believe Netero's hunting involves martial arts fighting. Your argument is founded on Netero having been drastically weakened by his old age. My argument is not based on Netero being the strongest human in the known world or him not having weakened at all. If Netero is such a decrepit shell of his former self than why do we not see this reaction from any of the characters? How does Pariston still hold him up so highly if Netero is a failure in his own eyes.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 19, 2014)

popeye with spinach vs post-nuke meruem

discuss


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 19, 2014)

Freaking epic. We got more information on the new world and information on how there are beasts more of a threat than the chimera ants! The build up to this arc is being amazingly done.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 19, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Once again Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the known world. Netero wasn't in his top form when he faced Merum to the point he had to do warm up fights. Netero isn't apart of the top5 Men users in the world. Show me a panel of the top Nen user saying he is inferior to Mereum or any panel of another character saying Mereum is stronger then the top 5 Nen users.



Despite there being absolutely no remote shreds of evidence to accumulate in order to come to the conclusion that Meryeum was the strongest in the "human world" i think it's safe to assume that he was the strongest based on the fact that he faced off against Netero without any grave injuries and beat him, a feat almost impossible to any characters in the verse besides Meryeum. His intelligence grew drastically as the time elapsed during his fight against Netero. He was noted to be the perfect being formed through thousands of eaten Nen users by the Queen. His power he displayed all throughout the Chimera ant arc can attest to him being able to hold the title as the strongest being. Other contributing factors that lead to him being the strongest have to do with the power he held that was only a glimpse shown to us to which was still enough to put Netero in his place. The only thing that ended his life was not by a human with considerable strength, but poison, which was a message telling us that no one can beat him conveyed through the author himself. This can be interpreted as there being no one strong enough to stop the guy besides Beyond netero, perhaps that is. Gin is another candidate that might have been able to beat Meryeum but I think it's safe to assume that when he was killed off by Poison, it was evidence to the fact that no one can beat him.

Netero was among the strongest, if not, the strongest.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 19, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Adult Gon beat Pitou down in a way I can't imagine pre-nuke Meruem doing if the two were actually fighting to death like Pitou and Gon.
> 
> Meruem admitted he was trying to kill Pitou before with a hit (while it's true he probably got stronger from that time) He still tried killing her and failed (Pitou should have gotten a little bit stronger too)
> 
> Gon was beating Pitou like she was a kid, pre nuke Meruem could never do that. He'll kill her, he'll make a joke of her, but adult Gon took it into a whole new level



In that same definition, Adult gon had his arm ripped off by Pitou, a being weaker than the king himself who should undoubtedly be able to replicate Pitou's feat only better with more ease. Sure, pitou survived a hit to the face but by a serious meryeum but had they engaged in a real battle, Meryeum would defeat Pitou.

Of course he can. Meryeum should be able to kill Pitou with the same ease Gon had killing him because I really do not see what pitou can do to someone that tanked a plethora of attacks from Netero without accumulating much grave injuries on his body. The king is much faster, stronger and more durable.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 19, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Meruem is the strongest thing in the HXH verse, for now and forever.
> Having stronger characters would be STUPID, no one was able to compete with Meruem, Netero had to kill him with a fucking poison bomb
> What's the point of having even stronger characters if no one from the human world can deal with them?
> 
> ...



Irrelevant speculation. Meryeum having the strongest power to the point no one will surpass him is kind of a stretch. Now that we know fodder beasts in the new world are MUCH more of a threat to the humans than the chimera ants, yet we have barely been exposed to 15% of the new world and its inhabitants, or some kind of boss in the new world, your statement is kind of far-fetched until we fully explore to the depths of the New world and its contents.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 19, 2014)

Lyrical-Messiah said:


> In that same definition, Adult gon had his arm ripped off by Pitou, a being weaker than the king himself who should undoubtedly be able to replicate Pitou's feat only better with more ease. Sure, pitou survived a hit to the face but by a serious meryeum but had they engaged in a real battle, Meryeum would defeat Pitou.
> 
> Of course he can. Meryeum should be able to kill Pitou with the same ease Gon had killing him because I really do not see what pitou can do to someone that tanked a plethora of attacks from Netero without accumulating much grave injuries on his body. The king is much faster, stronger and more durable.



Come on, Gon didn't give a darn anymore. He was crying and he used the same hand to stab her. He obviously didn't care cuz it didn't hurt either. Gon's speed was something else, let's not forget that. Pitou tried seriously attacking him inside the mansion and he just disappeared and found him standing outside. He dodged an attack from behind like it was nothing, RG, not any RG; bloodlusted Pitou!

Took him one lefty kick (Gon is a righty )to send her flying into the sky losing control of her entire body, then proceed into finishing her off. Pre nuke King would never beat Pitou like that. He would beat the living shit out of her, but not like that.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Jun 19, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Come on, Gon didn't give a darn anymore. He was crying and he used the same hand to stab her. He obviously didn't care cuz it didn't hurt either. Gon's speed was something else, let's not forget that. Pitou tried seriously attacking him inside the mansion and he just disappeared and found him standing outside. He dodged an attack from behind like it was nothing, RG, not any RG; bloodlusted Pitou!
> 
> Took him one lefty kick (Gon is a righty )to send her flying into the sky losing control of her entire body, then proceed into finishing her off. Pre nuke King would never beat Pitou like that. He would beat the living shit out of her, but not like Gon did.



Gon did feel the pain. Why wouldn't he feel the pain? He felt the pain on his arm getting ripped so there's no use denying the fact that him getting his arm torn off made his pain receptors react, albeit not similar to how a regular human or fodder would react to being inflicted with such amounts of damage. Gon's speed was indeed something else as he appeared to disappear from his initial location to another in a relatively short amount of time, although as fast as Netero's Hyakushiki Cannon I would have to beg to differ.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That eliminates the problem of Netero having to be that much faster than adult to blitz him  across a distance of sat 50m. You have me hard pressed to believe that Adult gon is faster than HK You currently lack evidence to support even that.

Now that you brought that point up I've started taking a more close look at Netero's Hyakushiki Kannon and it got me thinking it's even faster than I thought. Fast enough to blitz Adult gon without a doubt.

Here (this) we see Netero being surprised by Meruems assault. The distance between the two is less than a decimeter. Meruem has his rightarm raised ready to strike Netero and merely has to move his hand like half a meter in a 45 degree angle to reach him. Netero tries to complete his Hyakushiki handmovements before the King reaches him.

On the first panel of the next page (this) we see that there is still a tiny space between the King and Netero. By now the King has almost completely lowered his arm and is about to reach Netero. Netero has completed his handmovements. The Hyakushiki statue is materialized and has its arms spread out.

On the next panel we see that Hyakushiki Kannon has swatted the King away with i's palm before he could reach Netero. It's exactly as he says, Netero's handmovements form the beginning of the attack. And the attack consequent Hyakushiki Kannon attack instantly exceeds his movement speed.

Now here's where it gets fun. Let's assume the King was moving at a mere mach 1. With a distance of 10 cm it would take him 0,000294s to reach the Netero at this point. In order to swat the King away in time Netero's statue (which has it's arms spread out) has to move it's enormous arms and hit the King before he can even move like 10 cm. 

Even if the statue had to move it's arms say 5 meters in order to swat Meruem away in time it still would be many dozens of times faster than Meruems movement speed. 5m/0,000294s=17005m/s= mach 50. And that is assuming a merely hypothetical mach 1 Meruem. Anyway you slice it the statue is many, many times faster than meryeum is, and adult gon. Yet meryeum was able to adapt to its speed in a short amount of time.

The statues movement is beyond insanely fast. It's dozens of times faster than Meruem. It's without a doubt faster than Gon's speed.




Let's not forget that Gon had his arm ripped off by Pitou, which the king would be able to do with even more ease  This tells you about the level of strength a Royal guard has and how the king's strength ascends in power even further than the regular level of that of a Royal guard's  

Sure, Meryeum's tail swipe had killing intent behind it, but Meryeum's expression tends to contradict the fact that his strongest attack that had done little to no damage at all on Pitou invalidates him being serious. Well, the intent behind the reason for the both of them wanting to kill Pitou would have to be the same to which would reflect on the power their monstrous power that they would vent on Pitou. Of course, the strength of the attacks, Gon and Meryeum in this case, need to match one another to see assess which one of the fighter's beating they hand Pitou is more gruesome which does not spark ambiguity because they're both more or less on the same level. However, I have no qualms with believing that a serious meryeum ready to pounce on pitou with all his strength would straight out obliterate Pitou.


----------



## Motivated (Jun 19, 2014)

I like how Beyond's gang getting all cozy with Ging


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> No he wasnt. Meruem was handicapped because he had to figure out how to cripple netero withoht killing him sonhe would admit defeat and tell him his borth name


Yes he was, Meruem couldn't get close to Netero because he was getting surpassed in speed.
Meruem was alread miles above Netero, the only reason why the fight was somewhat close is because Netero could just throw his attacks to push Meruem away.
Still he did NOTHING to Meruem the whole fight.



> Merum never fought a top 5 men user and his species is said to be inferior.


Yea for sure because a top 5 men nen user can tank 1000 hyakushiki kannon hit like nothing?
You're downplaying Meruem so hard seriously, the guy was 10000000 times stronger than Netero, and people saying that Prime Netero has a chance against him are delusional.



> Adult Gon beat Pitou down in a way I can't imagine pre-nuke Meruem doing if the two were actually fighting to death like Pitou and Gon.


Based on what? Pre-nuke Meruem was able to tank Netero's hits easily, Gon got his arm cut by Pitou.
If he was that strong, his ren would have been enough to protect him, just think about what Meruem would have done to him if he was in Pitou's position.
And don't use the shitty excuse "he was caught off guard", he knew the attack was coming and tried to protect Kirua.
Post-nuke Meruem >>> pre-nuke Meruem > Adult Gon.



> Meruem admitted he was trying to kill Pitou before with a hit (while it's true he probably got stronger from that time) He still tried killing her and failed (Pitou should have gotten a little bit stronger too)


How is this even comparable to bloodlusted Gon using his hatsu? In terms of Ren, Adult Gon is close to Adult Meruem, but he's inferior in speed, in intelligence, in durability, he would just get killed, I don't even think he can react to Meruem's speed. Gon has more firepower because he's an Enhancer, that doesn't make him stronger overall.



> The fact is Mereum never fought the top 5 men user or prime Netero


Prime Netero was said to be 2x stronger than pre-training Old Netero.
Don't tell me you believe that Meruem is just 2X stronger than Netero? Dude he took 1000 hits from the Kannon, and he had NO INJURIES.
And that was pre-nuke Meruem.
Prime Netero would get raped by both Post-nuke and pre-nuke Meruem.



> Tagashi has never wrote a series where the strongest bad guy gets beaten in the middle of the story.


Do you even read HxH? Meruem died from the poison, he wasn't defeated in a fight.



> when he gets defeated it doesn't look so bad because he is old like WB


WB was the strongest man in the world even at 72.
And don't start with the Shanks/Dragon > WB bullshit please.



> Netero got so weakened someone like Ging surpassed him.


Netero never said he wasn't in the top 5 nen user, you don't know if Gin is stronger than him.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 19, 2014)

Gon himself said it didn't hurt. I'm not putting words into his mouth.
and Pitou said "this one's fangs would have really reached the king, I must stop him" She obviously failed immediately. Pitou would have fared better against pre nuke king.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 19, 2014)

> e knew the attack was coming and tried to protect Kirua.


he didn't care at that point whether Pitou had his arm or not, and he was happy that he could feel what Kite felt, he didn't try avoiding the attack, he already annihilated Pitou to nothing, and then did a better job few secs after. 



> How is this even comparable to bloodlusted Gon using his hatsu?


It took Gon, literally one kick to send Pitou flying and she was in pain to the point where she couldn't even control her own body and get out of the way. Netero's hit couldn't do such a thing to Pitou, he sent her flying with 0 damage. That was a normal physical kick from Gon's part.

You seriously think no one will be above the King whether pre nuke or post? Not even after the last chapter where we were told that freecs is not an ordinary name. We all knew it was a special name because of Ging, but now there's even a bigger picture than Ging himself. 

The black aura coming out of Gon and all that stuff. If you really don't think someone will ever surpass pre and post nuke Meruem, then I have to break the news for you. If Togashi never stops the Manga and actually finishes it, both Gon and Killua for sure will have surpassed Meruem by the end.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> he didn't care at that point whether Pitou had his arm or not, and he was happy that he could feel what Kite felt, he didn't try avoiding the attack, he already annihilated Pitou to nothing, and then did a better job few secs after.


That doesn't matter, Pitou shouldn't have been able to cut his arm if Gon was as strong as Meruem.
Meruem took 1000 hits from Netero and had absolutely nothing.



> It took Gon, literally one kick to send Pitou flying and she was in pain to the point where she couldn't even control her own body and get out of the way. Netero's hit couldn't do such a thing to Pitou, he sent her flying with 0 damage. That was a normal physical kick from Gon's part.


Gon is an enhancer, he has more blunt force than pre-nuke Meruem.
And Netero is out of context there, Gon's ren is WAY stronger than Netero's.



> You seriously think no one will be above the King whether pre nuke or post? Not even after the last chapter where we were told that freecs is not an ordinary name. We all knew it was a special name because of Ging, but now there's even a bigger picture than Ging himself.


Of course no one will be above the King. I don't think you realise that Meruem hasn't been seriously damaged by anyone in the Chimera Ants arc, Netero had no other choice to kill him, because he knew no one would be able to stop Meruem, and Netero IS aware of Gin's strength.
A Pre-nuke Meruem made Netero look like a child, and he wasn't even fighting seriously (he never tried to kill him).



> both Gon and Killua for sure will have surpassed Meruem by the end.


You really need to read the Kimera Ants arc once again seriously.
The Gon we saw against Pitou reached his limits, that was Gon after many years of training, I don't even think he will ever become that strong (because Gon isn't training enough), and still he was way weaker than post-nuke Meruem.

Gon and Kirua being geniuses does not matter at all, Meruem is from a superior species


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Doesn't really make for great battles.



Did you not watch gon v pitou or any of gons battles? Jajanken is the perfect hatsu for an enhancer. He has attack options at any range with it. All he needs to do now is master it (be able to spam) and just make it stronger as he naturally progresses. Its a great hatsu. 





Yasha said:


> I don't see how anyone can believe in this after the dark continent is introduced.



I dont see how anyone can believe any one will be stronger than someone who was literally refered to in the story as yhe ultimate being on the level of a god.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2014)

Janken isnt even hatsu, it glorified kou


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> The known human world
> Including Kirua's family, the phantom troupe, every hunter in the world.
> Meruem would kill all of them without much trouble.
> 
> And I fail to see how a character stronger than Meruem is supposed to be dealt with.



Not only would he kill them instantly he would eat them, gain their hatsu and nen and multiply his power infinitly. No way in hell anyone could ever to that in the hxh world unless togashi writes in goku or some saiyans or aliens to invade the earth or some shit. 





Zhen Chan said:


> Janken isnt even hatsu, it glorified kou



It is a hatsu. Kou is just 100& gyo over a certain area. Enhancement physically infuses nen into an object multiplying its power substantially. Look back at adult gons jajanken and how the water in the glass overflows in the divination test. That is because enhancement infuses nen into things. It is a hatsu not glorified kou.

You also forget that jajanken includes chi and paa along with guu which gives him attack options at any range. Once he learns to spam its all over.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

Pre-nuke Meruem's durability.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Lmao at people thinking Merum will be the strongest in all the series. Tagashi said he has like 3-4 more arcs whichWil most likely take place in the DC. Tagashi has never wrote a series where the strongest bad guy gets beaten in the middle of the story. Not going to happen people. Merum never fought a top 5 men user and his species is said to be inferior. The DC is getting superior hype then the ants ever got.



Hxh is not yyh. Togashi had post rose meruem die by the poison for a reason. Someone as infinitly powerful as him could have easily survived that poison by simpling coming up with some hatsu. Togashi only had him shown to be that powerful to show the extent of the power of nen and the ultimate being who could achieve that power. 

The reason its stupid to have anyone stroner than post rose meruem is because no main characters could ever beat him. Right now if any one but ging or kite or beyond ran into just a royal guard level opponent they would be a massive threat. At king level ging and beyond would have a run for their money. At post rose level it wouldnt even be hxh it would be dbz with crazy powers everywhere. 

Adult gon was shown to be as strong as meruem to show that by EoS this is where the main characters strength will be at. And thats fine bcuz they would be at the pinnacle of nen witout being gods. Anyone on the same level as post rose meruem or god forbid even stronger wouldnt even be an hxh character, they would be dbz characters with weird powers like post rose meruem pretty much was. 





Luciana said:


> Do you guys think Gon lost his nen, so that Togashi has an excuse to give him a new one, that sucks less?
> Perhaps he can get something more versatile. Be inspired by Kite or something.



Nope his jajanken is gonna come back stronger than ever just like kuwabara and his spirit sword. 





Red Hero said:


> So HxH has its God tier now?



Yep and he is known as post rose meruem. If ging, prime netero, adult gon, and beyond are the yonkou then post rose meruem is gold roger. He cant be fucked with. 





Luciana said:


> Ok, ok, I meant an ability that's more creative than the powered up punch.



Whats more creative than a one hit ko short range punch, ,mid range sword, and long range ki blast. Thats a great ability for an enhancer to have. He has powerful options at every range, thats awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 19, 2014)

That face when Meruem turned into a likable character and then he died by some poison. 

):


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Once again Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the known world. Netero wasn't in his top form when he faced Merum to the point he had to do warm up fights. Netero isn't apart of the top5 Men users in the world. Show me a panel of the top Nen user saying he is inferior to Mereum or any panel of another character saying Mereum is stronger then the top 5 Nen users.



He was stated to be the ultimate being comparable to a god. Just watch the latest episode and youll see. 





Vino said:


> That face when Meruem turned into a likable character and then he died by some poison.
> 
> ):



He let himself die. Which is a good thing bcuz he could have easily conquered the world but he chose to spend his time with komugi thanfully.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lyrical-Messiah said:


> Irrelevant speculation. Meryeum having the strongest power to the point no one will surpass him is kind of a stretch. Now that we know fodder beasts in the new world are MUCH more of a threat to the humans than the chimera ants, yet we have barely been exposed to 15% of the new world and its inhabitants, or some kind of boss in the new world, your statement is kind of far-fetched until we fully explore to the depths of the New world and its contents.



Ging was only talking about the squad commanders everyone saw on tv. No one besides the invasion team knows how strong the rg and meruem really were. 





Extravlad said:


> Yes he was, Meruem couldn't get close to Netero because he was getting surpassed in speed.
> Meruem was alread miles above Netero, the only reason why the fight was somewhat close is because Netero could just throw his attacks to push Meruem away.
> Still he did NOTHING to Meruem the whole fight.
> 
> ...



To be fair prime netero probably did have a good chance to beat meruem. If adult gon can possibly beat pre rose meruem prime netero should as well. All of his hands would do substantially more damage, especially the zero hand if it came to that.

Also your downplaying adult gons speed. He was able to blitz pitou easily and his attacks did way more damage than when meruem tried to kill pitou. Not only is he on the level of the king but he is an enhancer and is far stronger than him. The king would need to strategize and eat pieces of his body during the fight as synthesize his nen to beat. 





Extravlad said:


> That doesn't matter, Pitou shouldn't have been able to cut his arm if Gon was as strong as Meruem.
> Meruem took 1000 hits from Netero and had absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> ...



Your overhyping pre rose meruem. How did he make netero look like a child? If it wasnt for his natural durability he would have died thousands of times. Netero was slapping him around like it was nothing the entire fight. And he was fighting seriously after the 99 hand thats why he was enjoying himself during their fight. He only suceeded in hitting him twice and he needed thousands of attempts to learn his pattern and finally land a hit. It was not just some cake walk for him.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 19, 2014)

Those pro Mereum being the top being: "Hey look, my friend, there is pretty clear implications all over the place in the manga that imply Meruem achieved some godly status. And here's why: X, Y, Z"
Those against the definition: "HUUUUUUUR, SCAN SCAN SCAN WHERE IT SAYS!"

^The above is just a joke and not meant to be taken seriously.

Now seriously - fucking trash talking everywhere. Can't even focus on what's actually happening in the manga at the moment. Nope, let's get concerned with some powerlevel shit nobody cares about.

Couple of arguments in this thread:

"Don Freecs has been alive for more than 300 years! That MUST mean he's strong"
Burden of proof. It's actually the shittiest speculation so far, because it takes a different type of strength in the Dark Continent, which has more to do with "fighting" nature, a.k.a surviving. That's *blatantly* stated. There's no refuting that.

"We didn't see a Prime Netero fighting Meruem!"
So what? He said, as humble as he fucking is, that he's at half of his strength before he even warmed up. I'm not claiming he achieved his highest potential level after he warmed up, but you've seen how his best technique, which literally drained him of all and everything, merely scratched Meruem and that's before he got revived. Ye, Meruem's biggest problem in the fight was the speed. Now guess what happens when one of his greatest attributes after he gets revived is speed? Rape. 

"The calamities are said to be above the ants!"
In terms of danger, I'd clearly and I mean clearly place "getting turned into some hideous pile of flesh only by getting close to someone" above "getting beaten and eaten by an Ant". See where I'm getting at? Now what are the exact limitations and conditions on getting/not getting turned into a pile of flesh? Who knows. For now, nobody worth mentioning got affected by that. 

Just to add - I'm kinda neutral on this one. I don't care if Meruem gets surpassed by some huge-ass monster creating some huge crater with a blast or by some ancient weapon wiping a city. To me, it was all about how in a straight up 1 vs 1, Meruem was by far the fastest, smartest, destructive and durable creature so far. Are there "slower" people who can dish out more damage? Are there slower people that need some small preparation to dish out some damage? Are there slower people with some broken technique that can counter brute strength? I'm not against the definition. That's what will likely happen.

But as a pure strength machine coupled with crazy-ass speed, I think Meruem will forever remain the strongest.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

Gin is fodder to Meruem.
He would die in less than a second against him.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ri0 (Jun 19, 2014)

Goova said:


> Don Freecs is still alive for over 300 years because of what he found in the DC, the plant that gives longevity. He wrote that, and he obviously found it, so he obviously ate it, and is still alive. I didn't see anyone come to this conclusion in this thread yet, but its pretty obvious.


This conclusion was already given by glasses guy on the last page of 344 - but still, good job 


Regarding that argument about the strongest being: Some people mentioned, that it is dumb to think, Meruem will never be surpassed strength-wise after the introduction of the DC. I can't see where this causality comes from. 
First of all Netero said that going to the Dark Continent is a fight against nature and the exploring of the unknown. Very much reaching the epitome of being a Hunter when conquering these lands. Of course strength and a lots of other skills are needed, but the DC isn't primary about strength. 
Second, Meruem was displayed as the strongest of all beings and after that evolved even further by absorbing two of his Royal Guards. He was shown to have an immense intellect, unfathomable strength and his "Photon En" must be the most hax ability ever. This guy, in my eyes at least, was a once in a universe being. Everything about how he and this whole arc was portrayed, was pointing in that direction, that's at least how i saw it.
The only thing that is wavering my conviction, is the fact how easily Gon smashed Pitou to pieces and he did it by maturing to an age where he would be able to.
Third. The introduction of the DC must by no means imply that the power levels rise. This is Togashi we are talking about. Even the in the last Arc, victory was gained by manipulating and using your head. This time, fighting will be involved, but I doubt HxH will go Super Saiyajin. Togashi has it's own ways to make the DC exciting and fun. Like somebody else already mentioned: The DC is populated by large beasts, which probably don't rely on Nen and most of the actual fights will most likely happen between the humans heading there or against the obstacles nature is throwing in their way.
Still, I will not be surprised, if I'm wrong, but that's how I interpreteted Togashi's writing.

EDIT: 





			
				Ramius said:
			
		

> Just to add - I'm kinda neutral on this one. I don't care if Meruem gets surpassed by some huge-ass monster creating some huge crater with a blast or by some ancient weapon wiping a city. To me, it was all about how in a straight up 1 vs 1, Meruem was by far the fastest, smartest, destructive and durable creature so far. Are there "slower" people who can dish out more damage? Are there slower people that need some small preparation to dish out some damage? Are there slower people with some broken technique that can counter brute strength? I'm not against the definition. That's what will likely happen.
> 
> But as a pure strength machine coupled with crazy-ass speed, I think Meruem will forever remain the strongest.


 I just saw your comment, after posting mine. That very much reflects my opinion on this matter...



About Gon's condition: Killua's words were (and this is just the English translation) that It should heal Gon. So my guess is, that just his physical condition was healed but he still has a Nen restriction placed on him (by himself).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2014)

Look I do thing Meruem was the strongest, but technically Nen does relgate strength and power to the garbage bin. A nen user like Wing's Student was able to manhandle men many times his size. And if that aside, Kurapika imo is weaker than pretty much any member of the phantom trope, but def. weaker than the top tier, yet with enough restrictions any disparity is made moot. I mean his chain was able to bind Ugo, and he could have been God and they could not have been broken. So whose to say you couldn't make a nen with a lot of restriction that would allow you to beat Merum. That is why HxH is so interesting because Nen really is all important. 

Also like someone said the world was a little group of islands in one lake, I can't imagine that there are no characters stronger than merum. I mean just look at hunter x hunter. From the exam, to Heaven's Tower, to Greed Island, to the Ant arc, it seems like Togashi just sky rockets the strength level each time. I mean gon and co barely winning in the exam looked impressive, and then a few arcs later, Killua one shots every candidate. So its hard to believe there won't be something in the Dark Contient that doesn't rewrite the power rankings. 


That discussion aside, what I came here to find out, who is Izzy Zoldyck? Who were those 3 people in that one panel, I assumed the top guy was Netro senior, but the other two?


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> That discussion aside, what I came here to find out, who is Izzy Zoldyck? Who were those 3 people in that one panel, I assumed the top guy was Netro senior, but the other two?


Most likely Maha's son.
The girl is a gourmet hunter, she's the oldest member of the Hunter association.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 19, 2014)

Werent the eyes with the mafia daughter fake ?


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Says me, says other people. Who do you think is saying this?



I know who's saying it. But none of you set the standard for what's good or bad. 



> So I guess Bleach is perfect as Kubo doesn't know what he is going to write in the next chapter so we can't judge him.



So you couldn't come up with a better argument and had to resort to making comparisons with irrelevant mangas.

People were talking in absolutes despite not knowing the direction or future of the manga and it's still happening now.

Instead of keeping their options open certain smartasses act like they know it all and are 100% convinced that the manga will satisfy their theories and follow their desires.

How could you possibly know what comes next?

Look at all those people 100% convinced they could predict the events in Naruto, supposedly one of the most predictable mangas in serialisation...




> That's a crap argument. So it's over analyzing to notice that the Chimera Arc talks about development? It over analyzing to notice that Mereum is based on Cell who's goal was to become perfect? It's over analyzing to see that there are numerous circumstances that help Mereum reach the level he does? It's over analyzing to see that Netero could not damage Mereum and that other hunters were being mentally scarred by the strength of the Royal Guards?
> 
> It doesn't take a fancy critique of the arc to make the argument that Mereum is meant to be taken as a special pinnacle.



None of the things you listed have anything to do with what I was arguing.
Those things were outright laid out in the manga.

But when you start talking about how Meruem was on a road to *divinity*, that's over analysing. Something only you see, that's over analysing. It sure never crossed my mind that Meruem was on a road to become a God.

Just because his design was based or inspired by Cell does not meant they shared the same ideology, that's over analysing. Not to mention that Meruem's goal was not to *become* perfect so to speak apart from perhaps an initial hint at wanting ultimate power. Meruem already thought he was superior to everything else and it's clear that he wasn't, once he found that out he started questioning his own identity, goals and purpose. Cell did nothing of the sort.
Not to mention that Cell was so perfect yet he was surpassed by all the main cast in the following arc 7 years time skip if I'm not mistaken. But that's getting into the shonen rule argument and I won't go there.


Netero not being able to damage Meruem only tells us that Meruem>Netero and not that Meruem>everyone and everything else.

Netero wasn't WSM he himself admitted this.

We don't know the gap between Netero and WSM so we therefore cannot assume that Meruem>WSM.

It doesn't take a fancy critique to make that argument but it doesn't take one either to realise that one cannot simply claim that he is indeed THE pinnacle especially before the conclusion of the manga.

But hey don't misinterpret me by saying I underestimate Meruem like many have said before.

The fact is Meruem is the strongest, fastest, most intelligent character presented in the series so far.

You're just wrong in thinking that because he was presented in such a high status there couldn't possibly be a reasonable/conceivable way to write a better, stronger, faster, smarter character.


----------



## sadino (Jun 19, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Werent the eyes with the mafia daughter fake ?



The Ryodan stole them and Korutopi made a copy, that ended causing Squalla's(? i think that's his name, the guy who manipulated dogs) death and making the Nostrad family go bankrupt for nothing, oh and losing Neon's hatsu.

Classic Ryodan.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 19, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Werent the eyes with the mafia daughter fake ?





sadino said:


> The Ryodan stole them and Korutopi made a copy, that ended causing Squalla's(? i think that's his name, the guy who manipulated dogs) death and making the Nostrad family go bankrupt for nothing, oh and losing Neon's hatsu.
> 
> Classic Ryodan.


I forgot about that. Soooo, is Coltopi still maintaining the construct then? 'Cause if not, then the eyes that Kurapika bought from the auction should have disappeared, and the remaining eyes he needs to get should be from the Ryodan and the Kakin prince. Not just the Kakin prince.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 19, 2014)

lol more battledome discussion lel


----------



## Space (Jun 19, 2014)

This thread started only 2 days ago and we're already at page 18... Wth, HxH needs a sub-section.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 19, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> I forgot about that. Soooo, is Coltopi still maintaining the construct then? 'Cause if not, then the eyes that Kurapika bought from the auction should have disappeared, and the remaining eyes he needs to get should be from the Ryodan and the Kakin prince. Not just the Kakin prince.



Thats what I mean.did togashi make a mistake


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 19, 2014)

Its possible. Maybe he just forgot.

I do kinda like the idea of it being intentional. And then at some point, Coltopi deactivates the construct, the eyes disappear, which sets Kurapika on the warpath against the Ryodan again.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 19, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Its possible. Maybe he just forgot.
> 
> I do kinda like the idea of it being intentional. And then at some point, Coltopi deactivates the construct, the eyes disappear, which sets Kurapika on the warpath against the Ryodan again.



Coltopi nen copies disappear by default after 24h.
Kurapika left Yorkshin without any eyes.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 19, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Werent the eyes with the mafia daughter fake ?



nice catch


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> You tell me to prove it? How about you prove your claims.
> 
> Ging surpassed Netero? Prove it.
> 
> ...


Wait what. Netero hasn't been the strongest for decades. Not just a year a too 20 years. He not even a top 5 men user which is why I have Ging ahead of him. What contradict ing evidence. All you are doing is speculation. You can't show me a panel that hype Mereum has the best in the known world. Mereum is so greatly weakened 5 people surpassed him in Nen(probably more but I can't say for sure). I never said Netero is a failure at anything, I am talking about Mereum not being the strongest in the known world.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 19, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Coltopi nen copies disappear by default after 24h.
> Kurapika left Yorkshin without any eyes.



Oh... Then yeah, thats just weird.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Hxh is not yyh. Togashi had post rose meruem die by the poison for a reason. Someone as infinitly powerful as him could have easily survived that poison by simpling coming up with some hatsu. Togashi only had him shown to be that powerful to show the extent of the power of nen and the ultimate being who could achieve that power.
> 
> The reason its stupid to have anyone stroner than post rose meruem is because no main characters could ever beat him. Right now if any one but ging or kite or beyond ran into just a royal guard level opponent they would be a massive threat. At king level ging and beyond would have a run for their money. At post rose level it wouldnt even be hxh it would be dbz with crazy powers everywhere.
> 
> ...


I don't care how he died. He not going to be strong er then the final villain. No he will be a HXH character because he in HXH. Adult Gon isn't Gon peak. That's Gon grown up with the same moves. Gon will have way more experience,control, moveset, etc.... by time he is that age. Gon used a cheat code. HXH is known for training arcs. Imagine the same Gon but with a superior moveset.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, his whole vengeance include to kill all the spiders that participated in the massacre anyway. It's not like he needs more reason to go against them. And it's not like the Phantom troupe would bother to use them as a bait. 
There is also the fact, that the PH usually sells the objects they stole when they lost interest.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 19, 2014)

Lyrical-Messiah said:


> *Now that we know fodder beasts in the new world are MUCH more of a threat to the humans than the chimera ants*


Can you guys stop doing that? 

The same logic exists in our world for why the Mosquito is the *most dangerous animal*. Do you truly believe a Lion or Tiger to be *weaker* than a Mosquito? How about weaker than a frog, snake or octopus? Of course not, that's because they can easily destroy them with their paw or swallow them in a single gulp.  

Combat is not the only indicator of what is categorized as dangerous, stop pretending as if the guide they're using isn't referring to immediate circumstance as opposed to the future.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Ging was only talking about the squad commanders everyone saw on tv. No one besides the invasion team knows how strong the rg and meruem really were.
> 
> To be fair prime netero probably did have a good chance to beat meruem. If adult gon can possibly beat pre rose meruem prime netero should as well. All of his hands would do substantially more damage, especially the zero hand if it came to that.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't the Hunter organization know how strong  Mereum was. You acting like the people who survived can't speak and didn't get de brief This is a big organization people. Just like people get de brief after going to the DC. Knuckle morel etc.... They are Hunters people they told people.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 19, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Well, his whole vengeance include to kill all the spiders that participated in the massacre anyway. It's not like he needs more reason to go against them. And it's not like the Phantom troupe would bother to use them as a bait.
> There is also the fact, that the PH usually sells the objects they stole when they lost interest.



Yeah, but this newest chapter had that moment where Kurapika is wondering what to do once he's got all the eyes. In a 'my-goal-is-complete-I-don't-know-what-to-do-now' kind of way. He hates the Ryodan. But he's not gunning for them anymore. I just figured it would serve as an inciting incident to set them against each other again.

But its a moot point, since Coltopi's copy only last a day.

One thing it does make me think of, though. Kurapika seems like once he gets the eyes, he'll be at peace with the situation. I guessing that means Chrollo is still under the Judgement Chain, since Kurapika would know if it was removed. And I don't see him being all calm like if that was the case.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> Mereum is so greatly weakened 5 people surpassed him in Nen


No one has surpassed Meruem yet, you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> No one has surpassed Meruem yet, you're talking out of your ass.



Your talking out your ass. Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the first place.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 19, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Why wouldn't the Hunter organization know how strong  Mereum was. You acting like the people who survived can't speak and didn't get de brief This is a big organization people. Just like people get de brief after going to the DC. Knuckle morel etc.... They are Hunters people they told people.


Viewing and being briefed is not the same as feeling...

Netero and Zeno felt their deaths and time collapsing the moment Meruem passed them when their guards were down, Zeno even went on to share this experience with his son. Netero was shocked how his most powerful ability which used the entirety of his aura only bruised Meruem up, and I'm sure he would of been more surprised if he learned he was still alive after the nuclear bomb detonation. 

Knuckle didn't even see his visage when Meruem was moving faster than both he and Meleoron could form thoughts, all they knew was "this aura is beyond our capability, we'd need an army" and some blur put them both unconscious.

Being told, "this guy was strong" simply doesn't cut it, and he was a special circumstance thus they most likely based it on the majority rather than a singularity. Some random guy only knows Mike Tyson in his prime was strong, but he doesn't know how strong until he felt that punch to the jaw.


----------



## sadino (Jun 19, 2014)

Youpi and Pouf(two monsters with already insane aura) shitting their pants and completely trashing their notions that a battle isn't determined by the size of aura alone is all the proof one might need.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Viewing and being briefed is not the same as feeling...
> 
> Netero and Zeno felt their deaths and time collapsing the moment Meruem passed them when their guards were down, Zeno even went on to share this experience with his son. Netero was shocked how his most powerful ability which used the entirety of his aura only bruised Meruem up, and I'm sure he would of been more surprised if he learned he was still alive after the nuclear bomb detonation.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter they can describe it. They know he was more powerful then Netero because the King came back before he died. They have plenty of information on the KIng and his Royal guards. Even so they still hype the DC>> Ants in this chapter.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> Why wouldn't the Hunter organization know how strong Mereum was.


Because none of them fought Meruem.
Because Knuckle got OHKO in less than a second without even realizing what happened to him.
All they know is that Netero died fighting Meruem.



> Your talking out your ass. Mereum was never stated to be the strongest in the first place.


Tell me about how Meruem wasn't stated to be the strongest when Togashi spent 50 chapters talking about how he's the perfect Chimera Ants, born from nen users.
Meruem in 2 months was able to lolstomp Netero.
Oh yea and Meruem is the only character in Hunter with a limitless potential, he could have grown stronger and stronger by eating nen users, another example of why he's "perfect".

Netero could have been in his prime it wouldn't have mattered.
Prime Netero is only 2x stronger than pre-training old Netero.

Still much weaker than the King.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 19, 2014)

Subsection request:


everyone post in this thread and bug the mods. 
they've been ignoring me


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Because none of them fought Meruem.
> Because Knuckle got OHKO in less than a second without even realizing what happened to him.
> All they know is that Netero died fighting Meruem.
> 
> ...



Wow you Saud a bunch of nothing in your post. Once again prove Mereum was the strongest in the known world. Give me the freaking panel. They knew that Netero failed and the King had no scratch on him. They know he was superior to Netero and Knuckle sensed him and began to run before getting knocked out. So he could describe how powerful his Nen felt. Doesn't matter what you say through Manga facts DC>>> Ants and no such panel hyped Mereum to be stronge st in known world. Maybe if Mereum kept going and kept eating. Too bad he dead.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 19, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Wow you Saud a bunch of nothing in your post. Once again prove Mereum was the strongest in the known world. Give me the freaking panel. They knew that Netero failed and the King had no scratch on him. They know he was superior to Netero and Knuckle sensed him and began to run before getting knocked out. So he could describe how powerful his Nen felt.


Knuckle was already running when Meruem used his en, Meleoron only saw a blur before being taken out before he could even think of activating his Hatsu. There was no describing what transpired only that a blur took them out before they could think, that alone should say something about him being faster than the human/chimera ant brain could process. 



batman22wins said:


> Even so they still hype the DC>> Ants in this chapter.





batman22wins said:


> Doesn't matter what you say through Manga facts DC>>> Ants


You and a few others can't let go of that little portion huh 

I can only respond with a quote I said earlier


Drakor said:


> Can you guys stop doing that?
> 
> The same logic exists in our world for why the Mosquito is the *most dangerous animal*. Do you truly believe a Lion or Tiger to be *weaker* than a Mosquito? How about weaker than a frog, snake or octopus? Of course not, that's because they can easily destroy them with their paw or swallow them in a single gulp.
> 
> Combat is not the only indicator of what is categorized as dangerous, stop pretending as if the guide they're using isn't referring to immediate circumstance as opposed to the future.


----------



## ZE (Jun 19, 2014)

Look, we know that there are things that can make one immortal in the dark continent. It was also said that nen, mystical beasts and even the ants came from the dark continent. Is it really that hard to fathom the possibility of the existence of at least one individual stronger than Meruem there? Are we really expecting that no one in the dark continent will know how to use nen when nen came from there in the first place? 

There could be some species there that are immortal, or close to it. There will be species there that have been using nen for more than centuries - that is guaranteed. 

If the ants came from there, and they get stronger the more they eat - and if the dark continent has species with incredible abilities and strength - then shouldn't the original ants, the ones in the dark continent, be stronger than the ants we saw in the chimera ant arc, Meruem included? Aren't there more species to eat in the dark continent, with abilities like nen with which the ants can get stronger? 

The Queen came from the dark continent, and before she ate a human, she was already sentient, wasn't she? So the idea that all we'll find in the dark continent are dumb and huge beasts is wrong.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 19, 2014)

That's most likely the reason why they're rated as a lower threat, the need to subdue or find a living incapacitated creature and devour it. I'd say it took generations of Chimera Ants to spawn that humanoid queen, it took hundreds of humans just to give birth to Meruem and he wasn't even complete before coming out of the womb. 

Going by that logic however, should any of the ants happen to devour one of the most powerful creatures then the offspring will be just as strong if not more, and that is where their true dangerous potential shines.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 19, 2014)

More dangerous=/= stronger
Zobae virus is more dangerous than ants.
A zombie can't do kamehameha and can't destroy a mountain. But a zombie in the living world, in a city even with a Rose, zobae virus is very dangerous and could destroy the world.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

ZE said:


> Look, we know that there are things that can make one immortal in the dark continent. It was also said that nen, mystical beasts and even the ants came from the dark continent. Is it really that hard to fathom the possibility of the existence of at least one individual stronger than Meruem there? Are we really expecting that no one in the dark continent will know how to use nen when nen came from there in the first place?



I haven't been reading much of this no-one-stronger-than-Meruem vs. people-stronger-than-Meruem banter, but I thought it was a given that in the DC we would find people stronger than Meruem. Like... It's the Dark Continent for crying out loud. If there weren't people stronger than Meruem, why would we be at the edge of our seats expecting crazy shit waaay beyond that of the CA to happen? 

I hope Ging and a couple of the others like Beyond, Botobai, etc are stronger than Netero. I don't want Netero be the end game for all humans.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sure there are nen isrs stronger then netero, like some Zodiac, Phantom troupe members, Zoldycks, Floor Masters, but stronger.then post nuke mereum? Idk.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

ZE said:


> Look, we know that there are things that can make one immortal in the dark continent. It was also said that nen, mystical beasts and even the ants came from the dark continent. Is it really that hard to fathom the possibility of the existence of at least one individual stronger than Meruem there? Are we really expecting that no one in the dark continent will know how to use nen when nen came from there in the first place?
> 
> There could be some species there that are immortal, or close to it. There will be species there that have been using nen for more than centuries - that is guaranteed.
> 
> ...


Finally somebody with Logic.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 19, 2014)

ZE said:


> The Queen came from the dark continent, and before she ate a human, she was already sentient, wasn't she? So the idea that all we'll find in the dark continent are dumb and huge beasts is wrong.



She might not have come from the Dark Continent. She says at one point that she has human blood in in her veins. I think its when she's thinking that the ants are weird for wanting names.

So a previous Queen ate a human(or part of one), birthed a King who knocked up some animal, which resulted in the Queen we know. So the Queen we know was most likely born in the human world.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2014)

Meruem is the peak.

They may find something that has nen comparable to him, but not more. But I doubt even that.

Also there could be giant beasts the size of mountains that can't use nen that are still physically more powerful than nen users.

There are only probably like a couple to a handful of human nen users with nen comparable to even Netero.

And I doubt there is a civilisation out in the DC. Intelligent beasts may be there, but they are just beasts that care about survival for sure. Not obsessed with becoming powerful nen users.


----------



## Higuain (Jun 19, 2014)

Meruem isn't that strong. When the queen talked about the king, that's what she said:

"You'll stand at the very top of *this* world". Not *THE* world, but *THIS* world. I think that the creatures in the DC are much stronger than the RG and are stronger than Meruem. 

BTW, I don't think Don Freecss traveled all of the west part of the DC, I think he traveled only the west part of the are surrounding Mobius lake, even though it is possible I'm wrong.


----------



## sadino (Jun 19, 2014)

There are a lot of signs that the Human dna Ant Queen could qualify as a sixth calamity.

The Don Freecs development could've been foreshadowed by that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

Either way humans have to adapt to be stronger than Mereum now.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Don freeks da fuck !


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2014)

I bet Don's appearance makes Ging look handsome. Dude probably has hair longer than Adult Gon that goes for miles and hasn't been washed in decades with creatures living in it. Toe nails as long as the eye can see with bugs crawling all over them.

Oh and he doesn't have any teeth either.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> I bet Don's appearance makes Ging look handsome. Dude probably has hair longer than Adult Gon that goes for miles and hasn't been washed in decades with creatures living in it. Toe nails as long as the eye can see with bugs crawling all over them.
> 
> Oh and he doesn't have any teeth either.



Now there's a thought.  Friggin' Don Freecss.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jun 19, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Either way humans have to adapt to be stronger than Mereum now.



No, they don't. Surviving the DC isn't simply about being strong. Most of the calamities are so dangerous because they can't just be overpowered. Being stronger than Meruem _does not help_ against diseases, contagious bloodlust, reality warping, and euphoria drugs. Only Brion seems like it could be directly fought, and that's assuming its plant nature doesn't include some horrific poison.

As Netero said, it's a battle against cruel forces of nature with no victory...


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 19, 2014)

Don predictions?

1. He's some badass still at the top of his game.
2. He's been captured and tortured for 300 plus years.
3. He reunites with Gin just barley hanging on. Just before he dies he says "Go back!!!*
4. He's stronger than Mereum, lol.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 19, 2014)

Why are people obsessed with tiers in HxH? It feels so strange considering the Nen system


----------



## Ramius (Jun 19, 2014)

People are retarded and try to stir up shit, that's all.
I mean - both sides who have some more absolute opinion on this matter. Should just fuck off really. No wonder most type like they're under 15.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Why are people obsessed with tiers in HxH? It feels so strange considering the Nen system



Whenever I argue against Mereum being the strongest being ever, it's usually because I think some top tier human could beat him with a hax hatsu, not through physical attacks. I don't think anyone but Brion that we know of, could touch Mereum physically. Anyways, this is probably what people mean when they don't think Mereum is the strongest being ever, while the Mereum supporters shit up the thread


----------



## sadino (Jun 19, 2014)

Just imagine if Meruem ate Netero for a second.

An improved Hakushikki Kannon with that insane aura.Lol


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Why are people obsessed with tiers in HxH? It feels so strange considering the Nen system



Tiers actually work perfectly with the nen system. The problem is when ppl want every villain to be god tier for some reason when no main character is even royal guard level yet. The problem with that is that royal guard and pre rose level are already powerful enough to have insane battles that are actually competetive. At post rose god tier level nen users are pretty mich dbz characters that can make any powerful just as an afterthought, which is just ridiculous. Not onlu would it suck all of the fun out of nen having someone that unbeatable but who would even figt that person? Post rose meruem was at a level where he could kill and take every single nen users in the entire world nen and hatsu in less than a month. Why in the world wpuld you ever want anything stronger than that? Not even the protagonist at his strongest (adult gon) could do anything to stop him but ppl want villains even stronger tham that? Thats just crazy.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> And I doubt there is a civilisation out in the DC. Intelligent beasts may be there, but they are just beasts that care about survival for sure. Not obsessed with becoming powerful nen users.



Don't forget the ancient city ruin guarded by Brion. There could still be advanced civilization on the dark continent.


----------



## sadino (Jun 19, 2014)

You guys realize that Brion is probably just some parasite rite?


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 19, 2014)

DC is just beasts and they don't care about Nen ?
Remember when ants couldn't use Nen either and they were all about brute force?
And who to say Nen didn't originate from the dark continent in the first place. If the species "ants" could come up with something like Meruem, some higher beasts over there will have higher potential. 

Their danger is ranked for a reason, just because Meruem got to be what he was doesn't mean others from the DC can't achieve that strength if they were not that strong in the first place. I'll laugh my ass off when we finally get to the dark continent and some of you will call bullshit just because things didn't go their way .


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 19, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> I thought Ging was talking about the original ants in DC, you know the queen. Thinking about it he could also be referring to the tiny chimeras found in our world.




Well the chimera ants were regarded as minor threats when Kite came to NGL thinking that he, Gon, and Killua would be enough to handle the situation.

Going by how much their threat levels escalated, the Royal Guards and Mereum have to be exceptional creatures even by the dark continent standards.




Tangible said:


> Why are people obsessed with tiers in HxH? It feels so strange considering the Nen system




I have no clue...... 



tupadre97 said:


> Tiers actually work perfectly with the nen system. T*he problem is when ppl want every villain to be god tier for some reason when no main character is even royal guard level yet. *The problem with that is that royal guard and pre rose level are already powerful enough to have insane battles that are actually competetive. At post rose god tier level nen users are pretty mich dbz characters that can make any powerful just as an afterthought, which is just ridiculous. Not onlu would it suck all of the fun out of nen having someone that unbeatable but who would even figt that person? Post rose meruem was at a level where he could kill and take every single nen users in the entire world nen and hatsu in less than a month. *Why in the world wpuld you ever want anything stronger than that? Not even the protagonist at his strongest (adult gon) could do anything to stop him but ppl want villains even stronger tham that? Thats just crazy*.




^This.

People seriously want this manga to turn into full time DBZ?



Starburst~ said:


> Don predictions?
> 
> 1. He's some badass still at the top of his game.
> 2. He's been captured and tortured for 300 plus years.
> ...




I think it would be funny if Ging acts like a fanboy but Don doesn't give a shit about him.

Similar to Ging's relationship with Gon...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 19, 2014)

sadino said:


> You guys realize that Brion is probably just some parasite rite?



uhh no why else would a nation send a special forces _*army*_ instead of researchers and shit


----------



## Recal (Jun 19, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Why are people obsessed with tiers in HxH? It feels so strange considering the Nen system



Seriously, I have no idea.

Since the manga resumed, we've been treated to a bunch of new characters, a whole new world and a shit-ton of political intrigue...

... and yet everyone is harping on about who is strongest.

HxH needs its own section, so that the tier people can gather in a corner and fap over rankings.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> Phantom troupe members, Zoldycks, Floor Masters


That's a terrible troll.
None of the phantom troupe members/zoldyck are stronger than Meruem.
Please none of them would be able to react to his speed, only Maha stands a chance.

And as I said before, Post-nuke Meruem limits has never been shown for a reason, he was so much above the rest of the world, the idea of someone giving him a though fight is just stupid.



> he is one of the top five known nen users in the and possibly stronger than post med netero


Yea and Netero didn't try to get him or one of the other "top 5 known nen users" to fight Meruem, no he had to use the Rose because he knew that Meruem would have wiped the floor with all of them.
Also adult Gon reached his max potential, Gin is too young to be in his prime, Netero reached it at 46, and he was probably more dedicated than Gin.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2014)

Next person who mentions fucking floor masters gets negged, seriously. Let that shit go


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 19, 2014)

Seriously? You guys are still at it?

Anyways, on to the _more_ relevant topic. I'm curious as to what kinds of calamities/hope lies in the west part of DC. This arc is so fricking good.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

How old do you guys think Don will look like? Will he look younger than Netero or older than Maha?  I have this hope that he looks only slightly older than Ging and younger than Zeno.


----------



## exabyte (Jun 19, 2014)

Floor masters are shit. Even Hisoka wasn't interested in them. They weren't worth showing.


----------



## sadino (Jun 19, 2014)

It's not about tiers, it's about where the story will go.

And Meruem's power level actually is an indicator on *how *the plot will go.

I want adventure and misteries and lots of characters being relevant.DB power levels would ruin that.



Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> uhh no why else would a nation send a special forces _*army*_ instead of researchers and shit



First, "army" may be a translation error.

Second, i mean the ball parasites a human body then start killing humans, host dies he goes for another.It can destroy an army of fodder humans pretty easily.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2014)

sadino said:


> Just imagine if Meruem ate Netero for a second.
> 
> An improved Hakushikki Kannon with that insane aura.Lol



Probably reach 50% Younger Toguro tier. 


Zhen Chan said:


> Next person who mentions fucking floor masters gets negged, seriously. Let that shit go



You know Togashi could go back to them if he wanted and make a Dark Tournament-esque arc with them but even better. Its a cool concept, that's why people don't want Togashi to abandon it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 19, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Why are people obsessed with tiers in HxH? It feels so strange considering the Nen system



No matter what, Tiers discussion are cool and a MUST in every popular Shounen series  (Look at KL, SL, OL).


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2014)

I think that huge ass doublepage with the monsters had more ink strokes than an entire volume of his napkin doodles years ago


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 19, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> How old do you guys think Don will look like? Will he look younger than Netero or older than Maha?  I have this hope that he looks only slightly older than Ging and younger than Zeno.



He'll be Sean Connery to Ging's Harrison Ford.

Ging is something of an archaeologist and there is already a connection between Don and an elixir of youth. 



> No matter what, Tiers discussion are cool and a MUST in every popular Shounen series



This argument isn't necessarily about tiers. What you think of Mereum's power says something about what you predict will happen in the story.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I think that huge ass doublepage with the monsters had more ink strokes than an entire volume of his napkin doodles years ago



So break soon?


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Well thats a baseless assumption. If adult gon can be stronger than pre rose meruem then why cant ging be somewhere around his level? We know for a fact he is one of the top five known nen users in the and possibly stronger than post med netero. I feel with his hype alone he can be a match for meruem but we will see when we actually see him fight.
> 
> 
> How many times do i have to say this is not dbz. The final villain does not have to be stronger than meruem to be a good fv. Take alluka for example, she is absolute fodder but has the most hax hatsu in the entire series. You do not need physical strength in a series like this because nen doesnt work that way. The strongest anyone will ever be witout being an unstoppable god is adult gon. Any stronger than that and you will be absolutely unbeatable.
> ...


No it's not DBZ it's Shonen. Most Shonen final villain is superior facts . Tagashi History shows this with YYH facts. DC was stated to superior to ants.(Fact) Mereum never faced the top 5 Nen users in the known World facts. The whole East side of the DC is still undiscovered which means more enemies Facts. Everything you say Is speculation. Once again that Gon wasn't peak Gon. Let's say Gon did wat he did to become Adult Gon a little earlier in the series. He wouldn't even know RPS  moves or have the experience of biscuit training. Adult Gon isn't peak Gon. Why you keep talking bad about DBZ that inspired HXH? Mereum turned around because he scared. He barley explored it how the fuck he knows if they were enemies to fight


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 19, 2014)

^^yeah im not arguing this anymore. Belive whatever you want. If you think togashi is gonna go dbz on us than thats you.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 19, 2014)

> Mereum never faced the top 5 Nen users in the known World facts


1) Netero was top 5.
2) Even if Netero was in his prime (2x stronger and best nen user in the world) he would have got stomped that's a FACT, considering how he did NOTHING to Meruem.
3) Netero wouldn't have talked about humanity's malice if some humans were stronger than him, but he made it clear, no one can defeat Meruem in a fight, that's why Togashi had to kill him with poison without even showing his limits.
Meruem wasn't using his full power against Netero (he never tried to kill him), and he never fought anyone post-nuke.

No limits has been fixed for Meruem, why would Togashi need to make stronger characters when Meruem was already TOO STRONG for his universe? 



> DC was stated to superior to ants.(Fact)


Of course it's superior, KA were getting stomped in the DC, but the strength of the KR is evolution, the first KAs were weak as well, by eating more humans they became stronger.
Meruem is the perfect one, the result of KAs evolution.

His potentiel is also limitess, he could have became much stronger by eating everyone and training his nen.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 19, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> ^^yeah im not arguing this anymore. Belive whatever you want. If you think togashi is gonna go dbz on us than thats you.


Why do you keep saying DBZ. The Nen system will make sure that doesn't happen and DBZ is still farrrrrrrr superior to HXH so he could go higher and not be DBZ.


Extravlad said:


> 1) Netero was top 5.
> 2) Even if Netero was in his prime (2x stronger and best nen user in the world) he would have got stomped that's a FACT, considering how he did NOTHING to Meruem.
> 3) Netero wouldn't have talked about humanity's malice if some humans were stronger than him, but he made it clear, no one can defeat Meruem in a fight, that's why Togashi had to kill him with poison without even showing his limits.
> Meruem wasn't using his full power against Netero (he never tried to kill him), and he never fought anyone post-nuke.
> ...


1. No he isn't. Prove it. Ging is the only confirmed top 5 Nen user. Speak with facts or gtfo
2.Mereum could barley keep up with old Netero speed and began to feel pain after thousands of hit. So increased his speed and hits by 2x and fights goes a completely different way
3. None of what you posted is relevant in the slightest 


Mereum isn't too strong for his universe. The known world is only a tiny Lake. Why would the Larger world not have stronger people. Too bad Mereum died so he can't get much stronger


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 20, 2014)

> 1. No he isn't. Prove it. Ging is the only confirmed top 5 Nen user. Speak with facts or gtfo


Yes he is, since he's the strongest human character based on FEATS, Hisoka,Kuroro,Zeno,Silva, all of them are weaker than him despite being hyped a LOT.
Or maybe you believe that Togashi will write 4 others characters stronger than Netero out of nowhere? Dude we're leaving the known world, and none of the character shown yet are stronger than Netero.
Gin is the only one who's hyped as much as Netero.



> 2.Mereum could barley keep up with old Netero speed and began to feel pain after thousands of hit. So increased his speed and hits by 2x and fights goes a completely different way


That was pre-nuke Meruemm and he felt a LITTLE pain in his body, after hundred thousands of hits.
Netero wasn't faster in his prime, you're bullshiting, he just had a stronger aura, increase his hits by 2X and still it wouldn't do anything to PRE NUKE Meruem (because yea post nuke would blitz him lol).



> Mereum isn't too strong for his universe. The known world is only a tiny Lake. Why would the Larger world not have stronger people. Too bad Mereum died so he can't get much stronger


Because Post-nuke Meruem >>>> Pre-nuke Meruem >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Netero >>> Zeno/Kuroro/Silva/Hisoka.

Having stronger characters than meruem would make the "badass" weak and pathetics.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't jinx it, lol. Next thing we know, it's another hiatus...


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 20, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Having stronger characters than meruem would make the "badass" weak and pathetics.



Not necessarily. The exploration of the Dark Continent should allow dicoveries (combat related or not) that would dramatically rise the general level of humans.
Just in this chapter, we heard of a stone who would most likely help Killua maintain Godspeed for a   longer period of time and therefore eliminate the biggest weaknes of his ability.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2014)

Do you guys think Togashi is drawing all of this alone? No way he drew the double page by himself.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2014)

what do you think hes been doing the last 5 years?


----------



## Olivia (Jun 20, 2014)

Probably replaying Dragon Quest V.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2014)

oh of course that was more towards the double panel comment though


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 20, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Do you guys think Togashi is drawing all of this alone? No way he drew the double page by himself.



He has always drew everything himself. The only person that helps is his wife and she only adds screentone sometimes. I dont get why ppl think he cant draw at all. His art styke is epic when he actually tries.


----------



## gehad (Jun 20, 2014)

Guys , sorry about that question . I need a clear explanation about Kakin & V5 , what are they exactly . I Got Lost while reading .


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think the V5 are an organisation made up of the the world leaders from 5 out of the 6 world continents.

Kakin is a country from one of the continents.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Next person who mentions fucking floor masters gets negged, seriously. Let that shit go



Don't know why people have a problem with them talking about power levels, they are keeping the thread alive and it's a fucking Shonen for all the prententious bastards that like to act otherwise.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 20, 2014)

Bitch please. It has nothing to do with power levels and everything to do with being completly fucking irrelevant.

Like spending 8 pages debating oolongs first girlfriend becuase she got mentioned one 20 vols ago, its fuking stupid.

And togashi not beong a lazy bag of ape jizz is what keeps the thread alive. As long as the chapters continue to flow every week there will be something to talk about


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bitch please. It has nothing to do with power levels and everything to do with being completly fucking irrelevant.
> 
> Like spending 8 pages debating oolongs first girlfriend becuase she got mentioned one 20 vols ago, its fuking stupid.
> 
> *And togashi not beong a lazy bag of ape jizz is what keeps the thread alive. As long as the chapters continue to flow every week there will be something to talk abou*t



Yeah except this statement is proven wrong by the sheer fact that this thread has gone through a good number of pages in large due to the guys talking about power levels. Besides people trying to dictate what others can discuss are equally as annoying as the people talking about power levels. Everyone is a fan and this is a shonen where power levels and fighting occurs.


----------



## Nagato-chi (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe the reason why the book still isn't finished even after 300 years is because Don Freecss keeps taking long hiatuses.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Yeah except this statement is proven wrong by the sheer fact that this thread has gone through a good number of pages in large due to the guys talking about power levels. Besides people trying to dictate what others can discuss are equally as annoying as the people talking about power levels. Everyone is a fan and this is a shonen where power levels and fighting occurs.



This. If I wanted to discuss power levels, I'd be going back to DBZ discussions, but HxH is way more than just that.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 20, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> DC was stated to superior to ants.(Fact)




Why do you keep ignoring the fact that the chimera ants such as Mereum and the Royal Guards are completely different from the regular ants in the dark continent?



Tempproxy said:


> Yeah except this statement is proven wrong by the sheer fact that this thread has gone through a good number of pages in large due to the guys talking about power levels. Besides people trying to dictate what others can discuss are equally as annoying as the people talking about power levels. *Everyone is a fan and this is a shonen where power levels and fighting occurs.*




Talking about about power levels/fighting is understandable for HxH.

The problem is when people are trying to discuss power levels/fighting for the dark continent when we are being told that such things are irrelevant there.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but...is this gonna go on until the inevitable moment Togashi goes on hiatus again ?

Cause we've been waiting for two years for him to follow up on two awesome chapters that seemed to set up the Dark Continent perfectly.

And now we've spent four chapters largely devoted to characters sitting around talking about going to the Dark Continent with barely any visual accompaniment, and long winded talk about political power and group dynamics.

I'm sorry but even Toriko, which has kinda stumbled in the way in presents it's own New World analogy, is doing much better.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2014)

Three chapters is still a short while to set up the journey to the Dark Continent, not to mention how it turns out the Freecs lineage is a lot more important than people thought, and that's already on top of Ging's present reputation as well.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 20, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm sorry but...is this gonna go on until the inevitable moment Togashi goes on hiatus again ?
> 
> Cause we've been waiting for two years for him to follow up on two awesome chapters that seemed to set up the Dark Continent perfectly.
> 
> ...


I only think he's spending too many chapters on it relative to how many chapters he makes. This would be a perfectly normal progression in any other manga, but people wanna get more action during the brief periods of times that he's actually releasing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bitch please. It has nothing to do with power levels and everything to do with being completly fucking irrelevant.
> 
> Like spending 8 pages debating oolongs first girlfriend becuase she got mentioned one 20 vols ago, its fuking stupid.
> 
> And togashi not beong a lazy bag of ape jizz is what keeps the thread alive. As long as the chapters continue to flow every week there will be something to talk about



Stop talking like your big shit. No one cares.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 20, 2014)

He's spending the appropriate amount of time considering that the Dark Continent came out of nowhere after 338 chapters. He needs to explain the what, the how, the why.
I don't think it's fair to compare it with Toriko where Gourmet World was there all along and all the exposition/tease was done progressively since the 1st year of publication.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2014)

I think Togashi is doing right, but I wish maybe hints where place throughout the series


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 20, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I think Togashi is doing right, but I wish maybe hints where place throughout the series



Go read the first page of the first chapter.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2014)

Bobop said:


> He's spending the appropriate amount of time considering that the Dark Continent came out of nowhere after 338 chapters. He needs to explain the what, the how, the why.
> I don't think it's fair to compare it with Toriko where Gourmet World was there all along and all the exposition/tease was done progressively since the 1st year of publication.



Then he should try and make these chapters be more visual with what's being talked about instead of just spending so much time telling us.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 20, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Then he should try and make these chapters be more visual with what's being talked about instead of just spending so much time telling us.



It's going to be when we get their and it only feel s a lot because of the hiatus all the time.


----------



## Recal (Jun 20, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm sorry but...is this gonna go on until the inevitable moment Togashi goes on hiatus again ?
> 
> Cause we've been waiting for two years for him to follow up on two awesome chapters that seemed to set up the Dark Continent perfectly.
> 
> ...



I guess it depends on individual preference. Personally, I like hearing about political intrigue and group dynamics but I understand that others want to jump straight into the action, since it's been such a long time.  I think Togashi is right in taking the time to reintroduce us to the characters (Kurapika, in particular, has been through a lot, and we barely knew Ging at all until recently). He is making the effort to set the scene and the tone for the arc and has also had to develop the new members of the cast. Togashi has had  a lot to cover in the last three chapters. You can't rush stuff like that. I think he's doing alright so far. 

As for visuals... well, the wrung out corpses and the guy with the immortal disease in the basement and the amazing panel of the creatures of the Dark Continent are just enough - for me, at least - to convey the sense of danger that no doubt lies ahead.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 20, 2014)

just watched 134, meruem's so broken 

i'll have to join the "he'll be the strongest ever" camp. it's typical togashi to put the top "villain" smack in the middle of the series anyway, compared to most shounen where they get progressively stronger


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 20, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Then he should try and make these chapters be more visual with what's being talked about instead of just spending so much time telling us.



Well that's Togashi style. He loves putting details in his work, and sometimes too much.
See chapter 132, where he waste 4 whole pages describing Greed island cards.(did anybody really read those pages by the way?). Cards that for the most part end up being totally irrelevant for the rest of the arc. That kind of shit would have been totally fine as bonus in the volume, but it's kinda hard to swallow in a weekly chapter.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2014)

My first read through I read it all, but second time I skimmed, knowing it wouldn't be important.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Bobop said:


> He's spending the appropriate amount of time considering that the Dark Continent came out of nowhere after 338 chapters. He needs to explain the what, the how, the why.
> I don't think it's fair to compare it with Toriko where Gourmet World was there all along and all the exposition/tease was done progressively since the 1st year of publication.



I agree with you. I think it's because it's been on hiatus for so long that people just want action, action, action. I'm fine with it's current pacing and quite frankly don't mind the text-wall chapters because I understand he has to get this shit out of the way.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> just watched 134, meruem's so broken
> 
> i'll have to join the "he'll be the strongest ever" camp. it's typical togashi to put the top "villain" smack in the middle of the series anyway, compared to most shounen where they get progressively stronger



 Its also typical of Togashi to make one of the most overpowered villain revealed to be just a fodder the next arc.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 20, 2014)

Dokiz1 said:


> Its also typical of Togashi to make one of the most overpowered villain revealed to be just a fodder the next arc.



This is so true


----------



## Selva (Jun 20, 2014)

Nagato-chi said:


> Maybe the reason why the book still isn't finished even after 300 years is because Don Freecss keeps taking long hiatuses.


haha that would be awesome


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 20, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Why do you keep saying DBZ. The Nen system will make sure that doesn't happen and DBZ is still farrrrrrrr superior to HXH so he could go higher and not be DBZ.
> 
> 1. No he isn't. Prove it. Ging is the only confirmed top 5 Nen user. Speak with facts or gtfo
> 2.Mereum could barley keep up with old Netero speed and began to feel pain after thousands of hit. So increased his speed and hits by 2x and fights goes a completely different way
> ...



At post rose meruem level they have unlimited power and can make any ability at any time. Fuck thats even better than dbz characters. Why in the world would you want anyone thats strong like this in the series when pre rose level is just as good yet balanced enough to have to not have everyone be gods. 





Nagato-chi said:


> Maybe the reason why the book still isn't finished even after 300 years is because Don Freecss keeps taking long hiatuses.



Lol yes! 





San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm sorry but...is this gonna go on until the inevitable moment Togashi goes on hiatus again ?
> 
> Cause we've been waiting for two years for him to follow up on two awesome chapters that seemed to set up the Dark Continent perfectly.
> 
> ...



Yeah right the hxh is ten times more hype than toriko or one piece. The last four chapters have hyped the new world yo be more epic and dangerous than the gourmet world and one piece new worlds hype combined. You must not even be reading these chapters you must only look at the pictures i guess. 





Dokiz1 said:


> Its also typical of Togashi to make one of the most overpowered villain revealed to be just a fodder the next arc.



Theres no such thing as "typical" togashi. He always tries to make things knew and fresh.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 20, 2014)

This isn't YYH, this is Hunter x Hunter.
Bomber (edit) isn't stronger than the Brigade Fantome and Pariston and Illumi aren't stronger than Meruem.

Zobae Disease is more dangerous than ants but a zombie isn't stronger than Meruem, a zombie can't destroy mountain. Zombie virus is very dangerous: "Of the entire expedition team, Hunters included, only Beyond and other 5 survived along with a Hunter infected by the disease"
If you put this disease in a city even with a Rose, the world will be in danger.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The fuck. Did you not read yyh? Every arc made the previous arcs villian look like fodder



If you are going to argue that it is typical for Togashi to do something then you should have more than one example series.

YYH ended twenty years ago and was a shorter series than HxH. If any series is currently representative of Togashi's writing style it's HxH.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 20, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> This isn't YYH, this is Hunter x Hunter.
> Boomer isn't stronger than the Brigade Fantome and Pariston and Illumi aren't stronger than Meruem.


Who is boomer?



Stilzkin said:


> If you are going to argue that it is typical for Togashi to do something then you should have more than one example series.
> 
> YYH ended twenty years ago and was a shorter series than HxH. If any series is currently representative of Togashi's writing style it's HxH.



Yyh was the last thing he did besides level e, which was 16 chapters.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yyh was the last thing he did besides level e, which was 16 chapters.



I know.

You replied to this:


> Theres no such thing as "typical" togashi.



with this:


> The fuck. Did you not read yyh?



I'm saying you can't just go ahead and say yyh is the prototypical series for Togashi if there isn't enough examples to do a comparison and come to that conclusion.


----------



## sadino (Jun 20, 2014)

YYH was very similar to HxH at the beggining, Yusuke was outclassed by most enemies to the point he won many fights thanks to a mix of really lucky coincidences(it's even worse during the anime due to censorship) and Yusuke's "genius" for hurting people.

While Gon won his fights with more planning and sheer guts(this second one is also true for Yusuke).

It only started being serious during the Dark Tournament. And about Sensui,while everyone and their mother also attained level S Youkai status we never knew how they compare to Sensui(who was dying even before the arc started btw,kinda parallel to Meruem) S equivalent aura. Aside from Raizen's friends,Yusuke,Shuura and the 3 Kings of Makai probably there weren't any demons stronger than Shinobu.(I'm talking about the manga here, the anime went bananas with some of the fights).


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 20, 2014)

Are powerlevels are you folks can discuss? The Dark Continent tests your ability to survive extremely harsh conditions and exotic diseases. Doesn't matter how powerful so-and-so is.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 20, 2014)

sadino said:


> YYH was very similar to HxH at the beggining, Yusuke was outclassed by most enemies to the point he won many fights thanks to a mix of really lucky coincidences(it's even worse during the anime due to censorship) and Yusuke's "genius" for hurting people.
> 
> While Gon won his fights with more planning and sheer guts(this second one is also true for Yusuke).
> 
> It only started being serious during the Dark Tournament. And about Sensui,while everyone and their mother also attained level S Youkai status *we never knew how they compare to Sensui (who was dying even before the arc started btw,kinda parallel to Meruem) S equivalent aura. Aside from Raizen's friends,Yusuke,Shuura and the 3 Kings of Makai probably there weren't any demons stronger than Shinobu.(I'm talking about the manga here, the anime went bananas with some of the fights).*




The one person I wanted to see at full strength was Mukuro.

I think in the manga it was stated she barely reached half of her potential at the tournament since her powers were reflected by her current emotions.

She was supposed to be the most feared demon king out there but we didn't catch any of that. :/



нιѕσкα said:


>




Are those two related in some way?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Are those two related in some way?



..... They're the same person.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 20, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> ..... They're the same person.




I'm seeing two different names.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> I'm seeing two different names.



Such is the nature of mistranslations.


----------



## sadino (Jun 20, 2014)

It's Togashi being terrible with romanized(?) names.

Just check Danchou's name in the databook, there'sa also one user here with that terrible name.

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir!


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 20, 2014)

"Out of these the number who has returned are only 28...On top of that the only one that remains alive is Mr. Beyond"


----------



## sadino (Jun 20, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> "Out of these the number who has returned are only 28...On top of that the only one that remains alive is Mr. Beyond"



That 28 can be only from official records of expedition.

Isaac's one was unnoficial so it remained undocumented.


----------



## exabyte (Jun 20, 2014)

Everyone in YYH was fodder compared to Raizen at his prime. If Ging is HxH's version of Yusuke, I wonder if Don will be HxH's version of Raizen.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 20, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


>



I thought she seemed familiar


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> I thought she seemed familiar



Hehe, yep. 

She was actually pretty cute in her younger state. I wonder if we'll get a flashback.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 21, 2014)

Actually it was more like "3 who returned alive *and continued living a normal life*". So Linnet or whatever might just not be able to live her normal life anymore. Doesn't mean she can't be alive.

It's basically Beyond, who's alive, Netero - who's dead. And the last person who died, but could live a normal life after he returned could be Zzigg. Or someone who hasn't been introduced yet.

It's also important to remember that's the official-unofficial version.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 21, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Actually it was more like "3 who returned alive *and continued living a normal life*". So Linnet or whatever might just not be able to live her normal life anymore. Doesn't mean she can't be alive.



No, that's what I thought at first but it seems to be that 28 made it back, 3 of them came back in reasonable shape (not zombies or carrying other diseases?), and only one of those is still alive, clearly this is Beyond.

this 



> Isaac's one was unnoficial so it remained undocumented.



The official ones were the ones that were done under the direction of V5. Out of those none are said to have made it back. Only those which are unofficial have been successful.

this 
Really need to have the Viz translations easily accessible to have proper discussions on this stuff. I have no idea if what I'm reading from this stuff is right.

edit: Double checking with the Viz translations:
"Only five trips had remaining survivors. Of them Beyond is the only one still alive today."
"The five voyages were all unofficial and took place after V5 formed the inviolability treaty with the cooperation of The Guide."
"So mankind has never (not officially) succeeded in making a round trip by ourselves."

It is mentioned that there are voyages that they may not have records of but I would imagine that Issac Netero, who doesn't seem to have kept the voyage a secret, did give up some information to the governments.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 21, 2014)

That was what I was saying, but I worded it a bit badly. I meant it was 3 who returned alive and continued their normal life, that means there are also others who returned but didn't have their normal life back.
I think Linette is one of those who couldn't handle it. Not only think, that's pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 21, 2014)

So where are the good trans at? Those manga fox links do not work for me.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Actually it was more like "3 who returned alive *and continued living a normal life*". So Linnet or whatever might just not be able to live her normal life anymore. Doesn't mean she can't be alive.
> 
> It's basically Beyond, who's alive, Netero - who's dead. And the last person who died, but could live a normal life after he returned could be Zzigg. Or someone who hasn't been introduced yet.
> 
> It's also important to remember that's the official-unofficial version.



Pretty sure Linnet was fine up until 5 years ago which is way after their expedition.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 21, 2014)

Just read the chapter. Mind is blown.

- Kurapica <43
- Ging manipulating Beyonds gang and one upping Pariston.
- Ging actually engaging with other people. From GI and his explorations on ancient ruins I knew that Ging was capable of working together with other people, but here he almost seems like a regular guy.
- Nice to see Gon again. No doubt he will go to the Dark Continent to regain his nen.
- The glimpses of the Dark Continent felt like a cross between Berserk and Toriko. 
- Loved the sight of young Netero, the really awesome looking Zzigg Zoldyck and that new female char.
- And finally, wtf Don Freeccs?! I once semi-jokingly theorized that Ging was also looking for his missing father and now we find out Togashi actually had it planned?!

This manga really can go anywhere.


----------



## hell no (Jun 21, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> So where are the good trans at? Those manga fox links do not work for me.



Google nekroturkey and view his signature.


----------



## ZE (Jun 21, 2014)

The name of the old hunter we saw in the elections arc was translated into Linne Horsdoeuvre. Minus the lack of a T at the end, it's the same first name.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

ZE said:


> The name of the old hunter we saw in the elections arc was translated into Linne Horsdoeuvre. Minus the lack of a T at the end, it's the same first name.



What about the last name in the first pic? 

Even if it doesn't match my money is on them being the same person. The odds of two chars having the same first name and being in the same age park is too much of a coinky dink.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2014)

Maybe that hunter is just a relative to her?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

With the same name though? I guess it's possible.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 21, 2014)

Guys those two females are the same character. "Hors d'oeuvre" is ōdoburu (オードブル) in Japanese.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Guys those two females are the same character. "Hors d'oeuvre" is ōdoburu (オードブル) in Japanese.



Thanks for the confirmation, so I was right then.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 21, 2014)

hell no said:


> Google nekroturkey and view his signature.



Thanks!


----------



## sadino (Jun 21, 2014)

He writes "Aizack Neterro" instead of Isaac Netero.So From Rinne to Linnet isn't that much of a stretch.

Not necessary to know any japanese to figure it, maybe it's easier for me because english isn't my native language?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 21, 2014)

Ramius said:


> That was what I was saying, but I worded it a bit badly. I meant it was 3 who returned alive and continued their normal life, that means there are also others who returned but didn't have their normal life back.
> I think Linette is one of those who couldn't handle it. Not only think, that's pretty much confirmed.



The Viz translation says:

"Only five trips had returning survivors, for a total of 28 people. Of them, Beyond is the only one still alive today."



I think I might have missed the only "for a total of 28 people" last night when I was writing the viz translation in my last post. It doesn't change what they seem to be saying though.

Beyond is the only known survivor still alive in all known voyages. Five unofficial voyages have been successful in returning. 28 people returned from those five voyages, only 3 of them being in good shape afterwards. 27 of those 28 are now dead. 

In total they know of 149 trips, official and unofficial, with 7,500 people involved. Out of those 7,500 only 3 are considered to have been healthy enough to call true survivors giving them a 0.04% survival rate.

If Linnet is a survivor then no one must be aware of it. Which is strange as Netero's voyage should be known by V5.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 21, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> The Viz translation says:
> Which is strange as Netero's voyage should be known by V5.



where was this implied?

we should differentiate among official, state-sponsored secret mission, and completely unofficial

i believe togashi is implying that netero, zzigg and linnet managed to return to normal life. i actually think that against usual quick, strong and/or huge-ass monsters the top tier will fare pretty well (past voyages probably sent lots of fodder hence the high death rate). the really tricky challenge are the diseases especially gaseous substances like ai. avoiding and surviving the latter is purely dependent on luck


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 21, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> where did it say that?



The parts with quotation marks are quotes from ch.342, otherwise I am summarizing.




> we should differentiate among official, state-sponsored secret mission, and completely unofficial



The chapter says that there was 149 known trips, 5 of those successful with 28 survivors, all of them now dead except Beyond, and that successful trips have been unofficial.




> i believe togashi is implying that netero, zzigg and linnet managed to return to normal life.



Beyond is clearly one of the three healthy survivors (unless we are in for a plot twist and there is something weird going on with him).

The question is whether Issac's trip was documented at all. If they are aware of it then Issac, Linnet, Zzack, Beyond, and the Zombie guy are all part of the 28 that have managed to return, and Beyond is the only of them still alive

edit:

Okay, okay, I got it now.

The latest chapter mentions that Netero did not release any of the information about the voyage and that it was done with the support of the hunter association. Should be safe to assume that both Linnet and Zzack are hunters then and that Issac managed to come back without a calamity. The only ones with Issac's knowledge from the voyage may be the Zodiacs, his son, and Linnet.

Kind of weird though. In the same chapter it's mentioned that Issac played a part in convincing the V5 that the Dark Continent should be closed off.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

sadino said:


> He writes "Aizack Neterro" instead of Isaac Netero.So From Rinne to Linnet isn't that much of a stretch.
> 
> Not necessary to know any japanese to figure it, maybe it's easier for me because english isn't my native language?



Either that or people just over-think things.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 21, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Either that or people just over-think things.



Nah.
Togashi sucks in romanization and in english in general. Everyone should know that.
In one of vol.6 bonus, he explained the origin of his 'Level E' manga name. And the E is supposed to be the first letter of the word Alien.
Then we have unpronounceable crap like Quwrof Wrlccywrlir(Chrollo Lucilfer), Phalcnothdk(Pakunoda), Wbererguin (Uvogin),


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Nah.
> Togashi sucks in romanization and in english in general. Everyone should know that.
> In one of vol.6 bonus, he explained the origin of his 'Level E' manga name. And the E is supposed to be the first letter of the word Alien.
> Then we have unpronounceable crap like Quwrof Wrlccywrlir(Chrollo Lucilfer), Phalcnothdk(Pakunoda), Wbererguin (Uvogin),



I can't explain to you the degree of facepalm that I just did. Wow. I was wondering what the fuck "Quwrof Wrlccywrlir" was.


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Nah.
> Togashi sucks in romanization and in english in general. Everyone should know that.
> In one of vol.6 bonus, he explained the origin of his 'Level E' manga name. And the E is supposed to be the first letter of the word Alien.
> Then we have unpronounceable crap like Quwrof Wrlccywrlir(Chrollo Lucilfer), Phalcnothdk(Pakunoda), Wbererguin (Uvogin),



Holy.....

Yeah, like hisoka says, I was wondering what Quwrof Wrlccywrlir was. All this time I thought it was something to do with The Witcher


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 21, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Nah.
> Togashi sucks in romanization and in english in general. Everyone should know that.
> In one of vol.6 bonus, he explained the origin of his 'Level E' manga name. And the E is supposed to be the first letter of the word Alien.
> Then we have unpronounceable crap like Quwrof Wrlccywrlir(Chrollo Lucilfer), Phalcnothdk(Pakunoda), Wbererguin (Uvogin),


Holy shit.

To think I was laughing at Kubo's English.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 21, 2014)

Are gons powers gon now?

Or on Hiatus.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Are gons powers gon now?
> 
> Or on Hiatus.



You sly friend. 

Hiatus 'cause it's Togashi.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out the dynamics of the V5's trip, Kakin's trip, the Hunter's Association's trip, Beyond's trip to the Dark Continent. Originally, they all seemed like different expeditions but they seem to be converging now. 

According to the , adding Kakin to the V5 and becoming the V6 is their backup plan if the "Zodiacs fail to convince Beyond." But I can't figure what they're trying to convince him of. To accept the Zodiacs as chaperones on his trip to the D.C.? If so that makes the progression of the story about going to the D.C. as follows:

1. Beyond wants to go to D.C. 
2. Beyond promises to make the king of Kakin a historical figure in the colonization of the D.C. if he funds Beyond's trip. 
3. Kakin agrees and begins preparing for the expedition.
4. Beyond hires Pariston and his group. 
5. Pariston's motivation is destroying the Hunter's Association by either A) releasing the Chimeras into the current world and creating chaos if they won't go the D.C. or B) releasing the Chimeras into the D.C. if they do decide to go and having them create choas there. 
6. The V5 doesn't want Kakin/Beyond/Pariston to go to the D.C. because they'll probably bring back a calamity. But they know Kakin is going to go with or without them.
7. Consequently, V5 tells the Zodiacs (acting as the representatives of the Hunter's Association) to capture Beyond to stop the expedition. 
8. Here's where I lost track of the story. Why does Beyond turn himself in and want the Zodiacs to come with him to the D.C.? Why does the V5 agree to go to the D.C. with Beyond when they've accomplished their goal of capturing Beyond and therefore stopping the expedition? I get that the Zodiacs want to go because Netero wanted them to go and beat Beyond there but by that same token I don't understand why they'd agree to go with Beyond when the entire reason they're going to the D.C. in the first place is to beat him there.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 21, 2014)

what do you guys think ninaka is? the thing inside Alluka. The power she released to heal Gon made everyone notices it. It made Ging go wtf as in either that's a huge power or i felt this before.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 8. Here's where I lost track of the story. Why does Beyond turn himself in and want the Zodiacs to come with him to the D.C.? Why does the V5 agree to go to the D.C. with Beyond when they've accomplished their goal of capturing Beyond and therefore stopping the expedition? I get that the Zodiacs want to go because Netero wanted them to go and beat Beyond there but by that same token I don't understand why they'd agree to go with Beyond when the entire reason they're going to the D.C. in the first place is to beat him there.



Here's my understanding of it:

The V5 can't stop the expedition, it was officially announced and Kankin will go through with it. The only two options is to secretly team up or go to war. Joining them is the better deal of the two as they can profit from it instead of suffering the costs of war. 

Part of the agreement of V6 will be that the V5 will get to choose the true expedition force. The false expedition force will be left behind in the outskirt islands. The Zodiacs will make up the true expedition force. Beyond was already publicized as the leader of the voyage though so he has to come along. So the Zodiacs have to drag him along, but the V5 want the Zodiacs to be the leading force. This is why Beyond is supposed to remain captured, he is dangerous and not actually a part of the team V5 wants.

The Zodiacs understand that the voyage is not going to go like that. Beyond will try to escape and rejoin his group. Once he does so the two teams will compete. The competition is not who gets there first, not really sure what their idea of competing is but it involves actually being there.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, another important question would be. How is Togashi going to make the Zoldycs tag along, They have to. He said in an interview that he'll let them go all out the next arc, which is this arc. How are they going to tag along. Money? curiosity?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 21, 2014)

Well I'm sure they'll be hired.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't think they'll go for money. At least that goes for Killua. 
The others might go for curiosity or something. I mean, we saw Zeno's dad there with Netero, I wouldn't be surprised if curiosity forced them to go and see what the DC is. If they haven't gone there before already.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 22, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> what do you guys think ninaka is? the thing inside Alluka. The power she released to heal Gon made everyone notices it. It made Ging go wtf as in either that's a huge power or i felt this before.


Some have guessed Nanika is one of the Gas Life Forms

They both say "Ai"


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 22, 2014)

Interesting..

How did it go to Alluka though...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Your name makes more since now lol.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 22, 2014)

Some interestings facts pointed out by magickirua, a french fan.
In the chapter, when Gin does his whole briefing, we can actually see the level of dangers of each calamities on the board (written in hunter language).


Rank C : Bears, sharks, killer bees.. (given in ch.342)
Rank B : Chimera Ants
Rank B+ : Zobae
Rank A : Ai and Brion
Rank >A : Papu 
Ging's arm is hiding the Hellbell rank.

Which coupled with the differents informations we get so far give us an idea of where the differents nations went:


Also the Chimera ant Queen washed up on the South West of Human World.
Since Human World is supposed to be at the center, there is a strong possibility that it came from the West of Dark Continent. That could be unimportant, but who knows.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 22, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Nah.
> Togashi sucks in romanization and in english in general. Everyone should know that.
> In one of vol.6 bonus, he explained the origin of his 'Level E' manga name. And the E is supposed to be the first letter of the word Alien.
> Then we have unpronounceable crap like Quwrof Wrlccywrlir(Chrollo Lucilfer), Phalcnothdk(Pakunoda), Wbererguin (Uvogin),



it was because togashi was thinking of the word extraterrestrial


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 22, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> it was because togashi was thinking of the word extraterrestrial



Nah, that's just the solution he came up with when people pointed his mistake.
His initial thought was still Alien starts with E.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 22, 2014)

I think Hellbell will be really dangerous (A+ or S) because Ging's arm is hiding the Hellbell rank.


----------



## ri0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Guys those two females are the same character. "Hors d'oeuvre" is ōdoburu (オードブル) in Japanese.


Seems like Bergelmir was right with his speculation... the Double-Star Gourmet Hunter from the election was indeed the young girl who went to the DC together with Netero senior and one of Killua's relatives. I like how Togashi wraps things up, now bringing a Hunter, which had nearly no screentime, back into the manga.
It seems Netero's, Zzigg's and Hors-d'ouevre's trip wasn't listed in the official or unofficial attempts known to V5. They did it alone with some friends, which I find pretty impressive!



			
				Blunt said:
			
		

> 6. The V5 doesn't want Kakin/Beyond/Pariston to go to the D.C. because they'll probably bring back a calamity. But they know Kakin is going to go with or without them.


I would add here, that V5 not only fears the calamity, but also wants to be part of any benefits, that this trip might bring. Also they want to keep their costs low. Therefore they want to have the Hunter Association babysit Beyond/Kakin, instead of sending a specialist team themselves (their budget would rise 25 times). Kakin/Beyond forced this, by having the open door policy for applicants who want to go to the DC. The other option would have been military, which no one wanted.



			
				Blunt said:
			
		

> Why does Beyond turn himself in and want the Zodiacs to come with him to the D.C.? Why does the V5 agree to go to the D.C. with Beyond when they've accomplished their goal of capturing Beyond and therefore stopping the expedition?


V5 is more interested in the benefits, than preventing the dangers. This was clear after the presentation of the glasses guy.
Now, the plan of V5 is to have the civilians populate the outskirt islands, which aren't dangerous and let Beyond under supervision of the association try to reach the Dark Continent.
Beyond turned himself in because he knew V5 would never have allowed Kakin/him to go alone (which was right, because V5 immediately gave the order to capture him). He also knew, V5 couldn't stop Kakin and that they wanted to go there themselves (because of the benefits). That's the reason he concluded that V5, in the case they'd be able to capure Beyond, would ask the Hunter association to accompany him, as he is the only living being who safely returned and this rises their chance of succeeding.



			
				Blunt said:
			
		

> I get that the Zodiacs want to go because Netero wanted them to go and beat Beyond there but by that same token I don't understand why they'd agree to go with Beyond when the entire reason they're going to the D.C. in the first place is to beat him there.


The association, "ordered" by Netero, wants to be the pioneer to explore the DC and conquer it's treasures. That would raise the reputation of the association and they would satisfy their biggest client (V5). Like Snake said, they would probably also get the official permission to hunt there. The real challenge for them is to explore the Dark Continent, while Beyond's companions try to free him. What you mentioned is more like Netero's way of doing it. Cheadle is concerned about the consequences which might follow if they turn down or fail V5's request. 




			
				Bobop said:
			
		

> Some interestings facts pointed out by magickirua, a french fan.
> In the chapter, when Gin does his whole briefing, we can actually see the level of dangers of each calamities on the board (written in hunter language).


Really nice obversvation on this one!


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 22, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Also the Chimera ant Queen washed up on the South West of Human World.
> Since Human World is supposed to be at the center, there is a strong possibility that it came from the West of Dark Continent. That could be unimportant, but who knows.



Don Freecs is supposed to be exploring and writing the book of the West.... The Chimera Ants came to the human world from the West of the DC, running away from  something dreadful...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2014)

What's that I see? The Chimera Ants are B rank creatures. Now when did an unbeatable monster turn out to be nothing more than a B rank goon in the grand scheme of things? Ahh yes, Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho. And who wrote Yu Yu Hakusho? Why Togashi did, the creator of Hunter x Hunter. 

People are kidding themselves if they believe Meruem will retain his status as top dog.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 22, 2014)

Wait what? Toguro was literally among the only "B" class people in DT. And it's the Chimera Queen and the kind of *small ants* you see Killua and Gon getting attacked by in the very very beginning of CA before even meeting or right after meeting Kite that are considered B "rank" (it's not even rank, it's just the level of threat).

To confirm you're talking bullshit out of your ass even more - here's one: Papu is put above Brion and Ai. Kinda goes like this: it's more threatening and dangerous to get turned into a pile of flesh than getting simply killed by a Sphere. Doesn't mean the Sphere can't be more "powerful" as an individual.

>you
>in charge of being smart and making a point
Pick one


----------



## ri0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What's that I see? The Chimera Ants are B rank creatures. Now when did an unbeatable monster turn out to be nothing more than a B rank goon in the grand scheme of things? Ahh yes, Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho. And who wrote Yu Yu Hakusho? Why Togashi did, the creator of Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> People are kidding themselves if they believe Meruem will retain his status as top dog.


You actually don't believe that  the Royal Guards, let alone Meruem, are meant by that, when bears, sharks and poisonous snakes are C rank creatures, right?


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What's that I see? The Chimera Ants are B rank creatures. Now when did an unbeatable monster turn out to be nothing more than a B rank goon in the grand scheme of things? Ahh yes, Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho. And who wrote Yu Yu Hakusho? Why Togashi did, the creator of Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> People are kidding themselves if they believe Meruem will retain his status as top dog.



At this point just let them think that. We should just wait and see, but they will be silence when the next big bad show up. Look at Tagashi history they just will keep arguing nonsense until the DC. Even tho with every passing chapter the hype for the DC is surpassing anything for the Ants. Lmao at B rank


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 22, 2014)

Gin is weaker than Netero.
Remember that Netero said he wanted to fight someone with the power to kill him, he was thankful because he met Meurem, he hadn't been the challenger since 50 years ++.
If Gin was stronger than Netero why the chairman wouldn't have tried to fight him ? THat just make absolutely no sense he had no reason to not go after him.

Netero was the strongest human, Pre-nuke Meruem stomped the strongest human.

Post-nuke Meruem would wipe the floor with the DC.

Oh yea and Netero also went to the DC, he still cameback waiting for someone strong enough to beat him.
Netero > everything in the DC is also 100% canon.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What's that I see? The Chimera Ants are B rank creatures. Now when did an unbeatable monster turn out to be nothing more than a B rank goon in the grand scheme of things? Ahh yes, Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho. And who wrote Yu Yu Hakusho? Why Togashi did, the creator of Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> People are kidding themselves if they believe Meruem will retain his status as top dog.




Why do people keep forgetting what the chimera ants were like before the king/ royal guards?

The ants are a product of what the queen eats.

Eating humans increased their intelligence and eating ngl members made them more violent.
They were also able to teach themselves nen and use it efficiently. 

B rank chimera ants from the dark continent are not the same as the ones the hunters fought. :/


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What's that I see? The Chimera Ants are B rank creatures. Now when did an unbeatable monster turn out to be nothing more than a B rank goon in the grand scheme of things? Ahh yes, Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho. And who wrote Yu Yu Hakusho? Why Togashi did, the creator of Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> People are kidding themselves if they believe Meruem will retain his status as top dog.



The chimera ants rank does not include the royal guard or the king. If they were seen by the publiv like the commanders the would be A rank without a doubt. If it was post rose meruem they would give him S rank before he conqueered the world.


----------



## sadino (Jun 22, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Also the Chimera ant Queen washed up on the South West of Human World.
> Since Human World is supposed to be at the center, there is a strong possibility that it came from the West of Dark Continent. That could be unimportant, but who knows.



That's why i'm thinking the Ants were a 6th catastrophe.It probably has to do with Don Freecs.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 22, 2014)

sadino said:


> That's why i'm thinking the Ants were a 6th catastrophe.It probably has to do with Don Freecs.



Maybe, but unless you think Catastrophes are divine punishments for entering the dark continent they don't seem to be much more than Dark Continent wild life managing to make it's way to the human continent. There isn't a reason to think that the queen couldn't have drifted to the human continent without human intervention.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 22, 2014)

Dammit page 26, give us the Manga section back....  

@Bobop   thx for posting that, I love when HXH fans poke further into stuff we never saw at first.

I didn't notice or think of this, my GF did when she saw this panel but she thinks it could be Togashi and Naoko, what do you think?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 22, 2014)

Probably been brought up before but ant trophies?

lightning emanating directly from her body.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 22, 2014)

^Fuck, this is a good one


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 22, 2014)

If they were ant trophies where would they have come from?

Probably not Zzig, Netero doesn't mention previous ant encounters in the Chimera arc. I doubt we will be finding out that there are many previous visits to the Dark Continent that are unaccounted for. Netero's was before it was made illegal to travel there so Zoldycks travelling there after Zzack would be kind of meaningful.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 22, 2014)

probably from Zigg Zaoldyck. Just theorizing tho'. Maybe Zigg is a Zaoldyck family outcast cause it feel really strange that he went to the Dark Continent when we all know the Zaoldycks are hired assasins and have that 'if is to risky or not worth the money we don't do shit'


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 22, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Gin is weaker than Netero.
> Remember that Netero said he wanted to fight someone with the power to kill him, he was thankful because he met Meurem, he hadn't been the challenger since 50 years ++.
> If Gin was stronger than Netero why the chairman wouldn't have tried to fight him ? THat just make absolutely no sense he had no reason to not go after him.
> 
> ...


*
*

This guy


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Also the Chimera ant Queen washed up on the South West of Human World.
> Since Human World is supposed to be at the center, there is a strong possibility that it came from the West of Dark Continent. That could be unimportant, but who knows.



meruem's mother running away from the don


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 23, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> If they were ant trophies where would they have come from?
> 
> Probably not Zzig, Netero doesn't mention previous ant encounters in the Chimera arc. I doubt we will be finding out that there are many previous visits to the Dark Continent that are unaccounted for. Netero's was before it was made illegal to travel there so Zoldycks travelling there after Zzack would be kind of meaningful.



Probably Maha, he's still around. Maha is Zzig's dad, it kinda feels strange to me that the son went there and the dad hasn't.

OR, I might be wrong and Maha commands that he wants to go to the DC with everyone cuz his son died there, and he wants to go and see it for himself   I want this cuz I want Maha in action. And that's why Maha and Netero fought, Maha blamed Netero


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 23, 2014)

theory time! 

don freecss is co-creator of GI. some of the incredible items like archangel's breath came from him 

:ignoramus


----------



## Yonk (Jun 23, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> theory time!
> 
> don freecss is co-creator of GI. some of the incredible items like archangel's breath came from him



I like this. It fits as the "D" in GREED ISLAND. Also, going back and re-reading all the Greed Island cards, some of them have abilities that are HAX AS FUCK! Of note is the "Fickle Genie" which, when presented with a list of 3000 distinct wishes, will pick three to grant to a person. Just like that, Alluka's wish-granting ability has precedent from a hundred chapters before her debut; it's just that nobody noticed it.


There is one thing I wanted to mention about the latest chapter, because it's the only thing that hasn't been discussed yet. Someone said that the panel with Gon seems shoehorned in there, but I don't see that at all! It comes almost immediately after the panel with Kurapika saying: "I am quite experienced in dealing with *monsters that hide in a human shell*." This isn't something I see Togashi doing on accident or by coincidence. Also, the whole "Gon is a monster" thing has been mentioned several times over the course of the series. Up until now, it's been a purely metaphorical comparison, but what if it's not just a metaphor? What if Gon is, in whole or part, something from the DC? It sounds exactly like something you'd find in a shounen. Goku is a Saiyan; Naruto is a descendant of the Senju clan; Yusuke is a half-demon, etc.. It's pretty typical to have your main character being something fundamentally beyond a "normal human", even in works of other genres.  

Just a thought. It's been mentioned before, but this gives it some actual credence.


~ Yonk


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 23, 2014)

Yea, the greed island cards are broken! Risky dice for example is kinda like a poor mans nanika IMO. Speaking of greed island are there any Gin + pregnancy stones supporters left? I think it would be crazy to find out gon has no mother and was in fact created on greed island with some hax hatsu.


----------



## Roman (Jun 23, 2014)

Yonk said:


> There is one thing I wanted to mention about the latest chapter, because it's the only thing that hasn't been discussed yet. Someone said that the panel with Gon seems shoehorned in there, but I don't see that at all! It comes almost immediately after the panel with Kurapika saying: "I am quite experienced in dealing with *monsters that hide in a human shell*." This isn't something I see Togashi doing on accident or by coincidence. Also, the whole "Gon is a monster" thing has been mentioned several times over the course of the series. Up until now, it's been a purely metaphorical comparison, but what if it's not just a metaphor? What if Gon is, in whole or part, something from the DC? It sounds exactly like something you'd find in a shounen. Goku is a Saiyan; Naruto is a descendant of the Senju clan; Yusuke is a half-demon, etc.. It's pretty typical to have your main character being something fundamentally beyond a "normal human", even in works of other genres.



I like this. Yusuke being a half-demon is most relevant considering he's also from a series of Togashi's making. Don Freec's longevity may well have as much to do with obtaining the elixir of life and somehow becoming part monster from the DC, and only later has offspring. It could be that Gon's aura not awakening is somewhat similar to what Kuwabara had to go through. After Kuwabara fought in the dark tournament, his spirit sword couldn't come out, but when it did, it came in a much stronger form. Gon right now may be experiencing something similar, except it's more like transitioning from human to demon like Yusuke.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Speaking of greed island are there any Gin + pregnancy stones supporters left? I think it would be crazy to find out gon has no mother and was in fact created on greed island with some hax hatsu.



I'd be really surprised if Gon's mother wasn't from the Dark Continent or something similar.


----------



## sadino (Jun 23, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> theory time!
> 
> don freecss is co-creator of GI. some of the incredible items like archangel's breath came from him
> 
> :ignoramus



Sorry to rain on your parade but the D in Greed Island is for Dwune, the guy that had a nasty room just like Togashi's. His name had a W but Ging just used a computer and changed it(it was Wdun), without even asking the guy so the game would be spelled correctly. The other D we don't know who it stands for but Ging doesn't seem to know Don personally.

I think Ging discovered signs about Don Freecs on his first hunt, the one Satotz admires him for, remember the wall engraved with the Yggdrassil and the giants?


----------



## ri0 (Jun 23, 2014)

sadino said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but the D in Greed Island is for Dwune, the guy that had a nasty room just like Togashi's. His name had a W but Ging just used a computer and changed it(it was Wdun), without even asking the guy so the game would be spelled correctly. The other D we don't know who it stands for but Ging doesn't seem to know Don personally.



That's correct, but the D of ISLAND is still not connected to a person, so Quwrof Wrlccywrlir's theory could be correct.


----------



## sadino (Jun 23, 2014)

ri0 said:


> That's correct, but the D of ISLAND is still not connected to a person, so Quwrof Wrlccywrlir's theory could be correct.



It still doesn't make sense.

This is Ging's big hunt, think of the parallel between Gon's hunt for Ging.

It's way more "romantic" if he doesn't even know if Don is alive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 23, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> *If they were ant trophies where would they have come from?*
> 
> Probably not Zzig, Netero doesn't mention previous ant encounters in the Chimera arc. I doubt we will be finding out that there are many previous visits to the Dark Continent that are unaccounted for. Netero's was before it was made illegal to travel there so Zoldycks travelling there after Zzack would be kind of meaningful.



Silva went to the DC and took care of business of course.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 23, 2014)

ri0 said:


> You actually don't believe that  the Royal Guards, let alone Meruem, are meant by that, when bears, sharks and poisonous snakes are C rank creatures, right?



The other option is that Ging is a fool that didn't take in account that the chimera ants murdered Netero.

If Ging isn't a fool, the B rank of the ants is correct and correspond to some ants able to kill old Netero, and despite that they are less dangerous (not less powerful combat wise) than the rest of the calamities. 

If Ging is a fool, he didn't take in account that the ants were able to kill old Netero and he let the rank of the weak ants. That way humans don't need to fear the DC, they have proof that they can destroy any danger with their old hunters and rose bombs.


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 23, 2014)

Viz translation for chapter 344:


----------



## ri0 (Jun 23, 2014)

sadino said:


> It still doesn't make sense.
> 
> This is Ging's big hunt, think of the parallel between Gon's hunt for Ging.
> 
> It's way more "romantic" if he doesn't even know if Don is alive.


True, but that wasn't Wrlccywrlir's point 




			
				nekroturkey said:
			
		

> Viz translation for chapter 344:


Thank you very much! It's such a big help to understand what's going on!


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 23, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Gin is weaker than Netero.
> *Remember that Netero said he wanted to fight someone with the power to kill him, he was thankful because he met Meurem, he hadn't been the challenger since 50 years ++.*
> *If Gin was stronger than Netero why the chairman wouldn't have tried to fight him ?* THat just make absolutely no sense he had no reason to not go after him.
> 
> ...



Because going all out would mean the death of the loser. Why would he fight Ging when they are friends? He wants an enemy to go all out against. Not just anybody like Hisoka friendless self. Neither Ging or Netero are going to go all out against each other. I hope you don't try to say an intense spar, no matter how extreme, compares to a true life or death struggle. 

Netero admitted that the environment there basically kicked his ass and thus he likely didn't explore enough to find anything. Then he got a taste of the DC through Mereum.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> T*he other option is that Ging is a fool that didn't take in account that the chimera ants murdered Netero.*



Ging isn't just making these rankings up. They aren't based on personal experience or personal judgement. They are what is officially listed for that species.

This is like if you were talking about earthquakes with someone and they started saying an earth quake was 9.5 when seismologists had clearly said it was a 7.1. You could have reason to disagree with the scientists but you would need to provide evidence. What possible reason could Ging have for complicating the discussion by adding all this extra information, which he may not have, for what was simply an example that he thought people would be aware of in the room?


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 23, 2014)

nekroturkey said:


> Viz translation for chapter 344:



Holy shit, the translations is so superior, it is almost like reading the chapter for the first time. Finally stuff makes sense.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 23, 2014)

Does that trans hint at someone having a pet papu to anyone else?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

I hvent seen a reason to distrust Ging.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Does that trans hint at someone having a pet papu to anyone else?



Pap, the beast that keeps humans as pets, is itself a pet?

Where are you getting that?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 23, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Ging isn't just making these rankings up. They aren't based on personal experience or personal judgement. They are what is officially listed for that species.
> 
> This is like if you were talking about earthquakes with someone and they started saying an earth quake was 9.5 when seismologists had clearly said it was a 7.1. You could have reason to disagree with the scientists but you would need to provide evidence. What possible reason could Ging have for complicating the discussion by adding all this extra information, which he may not have, for what was simply an example that he thought people would be aware of in the room?



Then Ging is lying to Beyond's group. He knows of the supposed potential of the Ants, yet he isn't saying anything about it.

Also if Meruem was way above the B rank, and yet a single hunter with a rose bomb was able to annihilate it, then the humanity has nothing to fear of the calamities.

Btw a way to make Killua enter the DC may be that the Zoldicks must enter the DC and bring something to prove that they are worthy of being the head of the family, and when Alluka gets kidnapped again, Killua enters the DC with Maha's help to be the new head of the family and save Alluka.
Silva having things that may be from the DC may suggest that he himself had to enter it.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 23, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Pap, the beast that keeps humans as pets, is itself a pet?
> 
> Where are you getting that?



"There have been victims of AI and pap on this side already"

It's a stretch but maybe he isn't talking about the victims in the v5 basement? Maybe he's referring to nanika and the tourist incident? If that's the case then victims of pap have turned up outside too. Like nanika someone could have figured it out/ formed some sort of relationship with it.  A lot of maybes lol.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 23, 2014)

Killua will go to the Dark Continent when he finds out there is someone there that can restore a person's Nen.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Then Ging is lying to Beyond's group. He knows of the supposed potential of the Ants, yet he isn't saying anything about it.



He isn't lying.

He's using the standard that has been provided. You need to understand that this threat levels are not simply referring to combat strength. A virus can have a threat level. Clarifying the exact power of the chimera ants does not add to the comprehension of the sort of threats they are facing. His use of the ants was a simple comparison, he has no need to explain what he has heard happened with the ants or his judgement in how they compare to the calamities.



> Also if Meruem was way above the B rank, and yet a single hunter with a rose bomb was able to annihilate it, then the humanity has nothing to fear of the calamities.



Yes, because the need to nuke a being is meaningless. You have a very simplistic outlook on this. You are not even considering the intelligence of the ants, Netero had hid the bomb. Mereum could have figured out about rose bombs and used them against humanity. Just going around bombing things isn't that simple.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 23, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> You need to understand that this threat levels are not simply referring to combat strength.





Zuhaitz said:


> If Ging isn't a fool, the B rank of the ants is correct and correspond to some ants able to kill old Netero, and despite that they are less dangerous (n*ot less powerful combat wise*) than the rest of the calamities.





Stilzkin said:


> Yes, because the need to nuke a being is meaningless. You have a very simplistic outlook on this. You are not even considering the intelligence of the ants, Netero had hid the bomb. Mereum could have figured out about rose bombs and used them against humanity. Just going around bombing things isn't that simple.



We know that humans have mass produced those nukes and used them as a regular thing before they got prohibited.

If the most dangerous or even if the most powerful being in the world was near Meruem's level, then human have nothing to fear. Yet there are things to fear in the DC and not only viruses and those kind of things, also beasts that are simply stronger than Meruem.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 23, 2014)

You can't nuke a virus, you can't nuke ai ( the gaseous life.)
A zombie, Ai aren't dangerous because they fight like Goku....
They are very dangerous like Alluka.

The world want to take benefical discoveries from them, nuke them is useless and it will destroy everthing. 
Colonization will be impossible too if there is poison everywhere.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

I started watching HxH I'm at episode 22.
Still no explanation on how number 44 the joker made those cards so sharp or the knife guy made those fly.

Its an interesting series but I cringe on some stupid stuff.
Like that ninja gut letting Gon live because ? Friendship.

And why did they play the games of those convincts since they could have beat those 2 guy with raw power.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

And the assassins brother not killing the others after saying that he would still have the hxh license even if he would kill them.

Like I wanted him to try at least.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 23, 2014)

Hanzo loose if he kill Gon. And it is about the mangas here.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Hanzo loose if he kill Gon. And it is about the mangas here.



I read the manga to. To compare
But if he waited after getting the license....

I was so wow when he was all calm after he got it and Gon was breaking his hand like WTF his an assassin.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I started watching HxH I'm at episode 22.
> Still no explanation on how number 44 the joker made those cards so sharp or the knife guy made those fly.
> 
> Its an interesting series but I cringe on some stupid stuff.
> ...



Whoa dude, don't rush. You haven't been introduced to the power system in this series yet, so don't go off judging events that might or might not use it until you do, and yes, it does make sense.

The ninja, Hanzo, let Gon win the match because Gon was not going to give up. He couldn't kill him because that would mean he lost the hunter exam. He had to make Gon submit, but through his experience of killing people and torturing them , he gained the ability to tell when an opponent has ill will toward him. He could tell Gon held no ill will for himself, despite breaking his arm and hurting him badly. He knew he'd have to go all-out in torturing just to make Gon surrender, and even then he might not surrender, thus risking his life and his hunter license. He gave up because why not? He had the most chances to win out of anyone, he was confident he could do whatever he wanted to everyone but Hisoka, Killua, and Illumi, just like he did Gon, but they wouldn't carry the resolve Gon had at the time.

I forget exactly why, but I think mainly because each convict suggested a game that suited that specific persons talents. In a way, it was a method Togashi used to draw out character from the 4 protagonists. Leorio of course accepted, he faced a girl and loved to gamble. Gon is simple minded, so he really didn't feel like coming up with a game on his own. I forgot the rest. But if you actually think just because some characters have an overwhelming combat advantage and you have a problem with them not just using that instead of wits and strategy, then maybe HxH isn't the series for you. But, keep going, until at least Yorknew, and then make your decision, best advice I can give.


-------------------


Unrelated to that guy, anyone think that one of the reason Chimera ants are a B rank is because if they do eat humans, that they will become more like humans, and therefore have the potential to actually co-exist with humans, or, at least on a scale of threats to humanity, would actually come to make use of the human race(similar to how Mereum wanted to keep a small human population alive), so in the end they would never actually kill all humans, unlike the other calamitys?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> If the most dangerous or even if the most powerful being in the world was near Meruem's level, then human have nothing to fear. Yet there are things to fear in the DC and not only viruses and those kind of things, also beasts that are simply stronger than Meruem.



You can't go around just nuking everything. For one thing you are going to get poisoned by the bomb too. 

Take the hellbell snakes. Your idea is to nuke the area surrounding the nitro rice and hope you've killed all the snakes. Do you not see how this is not a good idea?

Bombs are good for taking out single, localized threats. They are not good tools to use when exploring. You find a random threat and then what? You self destruct and kill everyone around you? I guess you would want to just nuke everything before hand? See a forest? Nuke it, then explore. Desert? Nuke it, the cross it.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 23, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> You can't nuke a virus, you can't nuke ai ( the gaseous life.)
> A zombie, Ai aren't dangerous because they fight like Goku....
> They are very dangerous like Alluka.
> 
> ...



You can't kill a gaseous living being using a nuke.

Anyway what I meant isn't that all of them will be more powerful than Meruem combat wise, as I made clear, but rather that there will be more dangerous beings than Meruem.

But I also think that there will be some beings that are more powerful than Meruem aswell. Don Freecs for example.

Btw has anyone noticed that Netero went to the DC before undergoing his training? I mean the training that resulted in Netero being "transformed" or reborn as a monster.

So even if we get to see a flashback of him in the DC we'll still not see his maximum power, the power he had in his prime....



Stilzkin said:


> You can't go around just nuking everything. For one thing you are going to get poisoned by the bomb too.
> 
> Take the hellbell snakes. Your idea is to nuke the area surrounding the nitro rice and hope you've killed all the snakes. Do you not see how this is not a good idea?
> 
> Bombs are good for taking out single, localized threats. They are not good tools to use when exploring. You find a random threat and then what? You self destruct and kill everyone around you? I guess you would want to just nuke everything before hand? See a forest? Nuke it, then explore. Desert? Nuke it, the cross it.




Humans have nothing to fear = In the worst case scenario they can just nuke it.

I haven't said that they should nuke everything, but that if the most of powerful being in the world was just on Meruem's level they could just send 2 of the ex top tiers to kill it and if they didn't succeed just nuke it.

It's not as if the humans lacked nukes or many other extravagant and dangerous weapons.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I read the manga to. To compare
> But if he waited after getting the license....
> 
> I was so wow when he was all calm after he got it and Gon was breaking his hand like WTF his an assassin.




So you are speaking about Illumi. Illumi didn't do anything because "Gon is mine" as Hisoka said.
And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?
----------------------------------------------------

And about Don, maybe he is just a very lucky old man with a very very good hatsu for suvival/hiding like Meleoron but better :

And if there is zombies everywhere you can't nuke anything. ( Zombie+ poison from the Rose will be even more dangerous.  )


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 23, 2014)

Goova said:


> Whoa dude, don't rush. You haven't been introduced to the power system in this series yet, so don't go off judging events that might or might not use it until you do, and yes, it does make sense.
> 
> The ninja, Hanzo, let Gon win the match because Gon was not going to give up. He couldn't kill him because that would mean he lost the hunter exam. He had to make Gon submit, but through his experience of killing people and torturing them , he gained the ability to tell when an opponent has ill will toward him. He could tell Gon held no ill will for himself, despite breaking his arm and hurting him badly. He knew he'd have to go all-out in torturing just to make Gon surrender, and even then he might not surrender, thus risking his life and his hunter license. He gave up because why not? He had the most chances to win out of anyone, he was confident he could do whatever he wanted to everyone but Hisoka, Killua, and Illumi, just like he did Gon, but they wouldn't carry the resolve Gon had at the time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. Tho yeah the Ninja guy said he could have made Gon surrender but he was won over because his eyes and what you said. I call that friendship power.

I get the games but really Gon could/should have use his power since his not the type of wits and all.

I will keep going in hope to get more info. 
Its nice when they show strategy but when a series does that I feel like it should be even more realistic.

Tho I can respect some stuff.


----------



## sadino (Jun 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I started watching HxH I'm at episode 22.
> 1-Still no explanation on how number 44 the joker made those cards so sharp or the knife guy made those fly.
> 
> 2-Its an interesting series but I cringe on some stupid stuff.
> ...



1-It will be explained,it also explains why he left Kurapika and Leorio alive.

2-You should pay more attention, killing the opponent means losing.

3-They had to follow the rules cause the examiner was watching everything, again, pay more attention.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Humans have nothing to fear = In the worst case scenario they can just nuke it.



In some of these cases nuking it is kind of meaningless.

A hellbell snake enters the human continent and begins to create a massive disaster with everyone killing each other due to its poison. You nuke the city. You may have contained the situation but you just wiped out the city.



> I haven't said that they should nuke everything, but that if the most of powerful being in the world was just on Meruem's level they could just send 2 of the ex top tiers to kill it and if they didn't succeed just nuke it.
> 
> It's not as if the humans lacked nukes or many other extravagant and dangerous weapons.



Again, you choose to see this a matter of combat strength rather than anything else. The Dark Continent is not a scary place because there are beings there with high combat abilities.

I don't disagree with the idea that if something that has a very high combat ability you could probably nuke it, or come up with some sort of technology to kill it. The series clearly says this is possible.

It is you who chooses to see the threats as insignificant because they can be dealt with if it comes to something resembling a fight. The dark continent can't be reduced to a fight. Netero tells us as much. The Calamaties are things which impose difficulties that may be more complicated than straight forward fights.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I started watching HxH I'm at episode 22.
> Still no explanation on how number 44 the joker made those cards so sharp or the knife guy made those fly.
> 
> Its an interesting series but I cringe on some stupid stuff.
> ...



Welcome to the series. It starts out relatively slow but only keeps on getting better. Have fun

 (The magical stuff will be explained.)

edit: also, Togashi likes to put a twist on shonen-esque cliches. That's why he likes to mix things up that would be straight up power level competitions in most shonen, i.e. prisoner challenge or final exam.


----------



## Recal (Jun 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> And the assassins brother not killing the others after saying that he would still have the hxh license even if he would kill them.
> 
> Like I wanted him to try at least.



I think a lot of that was down to Illumi getting off on the power he has over Killua. He just has to say the right thing and Killua will crumble. Illumi is pretty nasty.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 23, 2014)

Illumi manipulates people, most of all Killua. Manipulators usually don't just kill everyone. THey usually manipulate everyone, instead. 

Also, power system note. It just might be existing~~~

You will discover the power system in 10 episodes.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Wait what? Toguro was literally among the only "B" class people in DT. And it's the Chimera Queen and the kind of *small ants* you see Killua and Gon getting attacked by in the very very beginning of CA before even meeting or right after meeting Kite that are considered B "rank" (it's not even rank, it's just the level of threat).
> 
> To confirm you're talking bullshit out of your ass even more - here's one: Papu is put above Brion and Ai. Kinda goes like this: it's more threatening and dangerous to get turned into a pile of flesh than getting simply killed by a Sphere. Doesn't mean the Sphere can't be more "powerful" as an individual.
> 
> ...





ri0 said:


> You actually don't believe that  the Royal Guards, let alone Meruem, are meant by that, when bears, sharks and poisonous snakes are C rank creatures, right?





Ice Cream said:


> Why do people keep forgetting what the chimera ants were like before the king/ royal guards?
> 
> The ants are a product of what the queen eats.
> 
> ...





tupadre97 said:


> The chimera ants rank does not include the royal guard or the king. If they were seen by the publiv like the commanders the would be A rank without a doubt. If it was post rose meruem they would give him S rank before he conqueered the world.





The ranks are based on threat levels. Anyway you cut it, a group of skilled Hunters sonned the Ants before they could be any more than a fart in the wind. If the calamities spoken of could be handled by the weapons they already have in their possession, the concern would not be so great. 

People are also failing to consider the probability that there are huge gaps between the levels; bears and Sharks being rated at C, does not necessitate level being similar in threat.


----------



## sadino (Jun 23, 2014)

Funny how some of you guys casually speak about a *poisonous* nuke.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2014)

Well its a casual thing. .


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2014)

sadino said:


> Funny how some of you guys casually speak about a *poisonous* nuke.



And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?

Low budget, and easy to mass produce in a short amount of time.

And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?

In more than 250 countries, it had been activated 10 times that amount.

Mureum, the poor chump, didn't know what he was getting himself into.


----------



## sadino (Jun 23, 2014)

Gunners said:


> And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?
> 
> Low budget, and easy to mass produce in a short amount of time.
> 
> ...



Way to miss the point .

You realize the after implications of that Nuke do you? Just from Pouf dying inside the agglomerate of people, tens of thousands ended dying to poison contagion.

The place that gets nuked probably becomes impossible to live again for quite some time. Let's nuke the DC and make colonization even more impossible! That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The ranks are based on threat levels. Anyway you cut it, a group of skilled Hunters sonned the Ants before they could be any more than a fart in the wind. If the calamities spoken of could be handled by the weapons they already have in their possession, the concern would not be so great.
> 
> People are also failing to consider the probability that there are huge gaps between the levels; bears and Sharks being rated at C, does not necessitate level being similar in threat.



Read my previous posts.

The idea that because you might be able to nuke the hell out of a zombie army doesn't mean they are not dangerous. 

These threats are not about combat strength. The dangerous thing about chimera ants that is being considered is probably their ability to take over most ecosystems. The reason they are not considered more dangerous is because they are limited to physically having to beat their preys. 

Threat levels is not about how many nukes it would take to kill the threat. You people are ridiculous if you think stuff like the hellbell snakes are just going to be tanking rose bombs and zipping around hundreds of meters faster than anyone can think.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 23, 2014)

The same people whom think the expedition team can casually use nuclear bombs to defeat any enemy to solve their problems, are the same type that fail to comprehend threat/danger doesn't equate to combat strength. These are the people who haven't been reading the latest arc correctly, nor have fully understood the purpose of the Dark Continent expedition.

That said, destroying the environment for untold years similar to Hiroshima, would only cause detriment to their attempt to colonize scouted lands and ruin potential resources to plunder. They have knowledge of things like the mineral "Ghost Stone" that pumps out 20k kilowatts for a day just by being placed in water, aka a rock that gives the same amount as this machine.


----------



## Xell (Jun 23, 2014)

Just read Viz's chapter 344. 

Why do I have a feeling Kurapika is going to die this arc considering his mention about not being able to return to anything. He sacrifices himself in a blaze of glory by finishing a powerful enemy and breaking the rules of his nen in the process. 

Hm hm hm. 

So tempted to read a shitty translation of chapter 345 (if it's even out yet).


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 23, 2014)

Ging: Or "The Guide" *made* them take 'em back as a *lesson*.

Let's say for instance that this is true. Who the f are these ''guides''. How can they control these calamities? Is it because of the fact that these guides live there?

Damn.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Ging: Or "The Guide" *made* them take 'em back as a *lesson*.
> 
> Let's say for instance that this is true. Who the f are these ''guides''. How can they control these calamities? Is it because of the fact that these guides live there?
> 
> Damn.



It's explained in 342:

The Guide is a being summoned by the Gatekeepers, the Gatekeepers are magical beasts which have some sort of route to the Dark Continent. Seemingly they live in the human continent. They are probably like those fox things we have previously seen.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

What fox thing?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 23, 2014)

And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> What fox thing?



The Magical beasts that lead applicants to the hunter exam.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any links to the other Viz translations available so far?


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 23, 2014)

It's in nekroturkey sig.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 24, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Why do people keep forgetting what the chimera ants were like before the king/ royal guards?
> 
> The ants are a product of what the queen eats.
> 
> ...


 Wasn't the mission given after kite was killed to be a B level threat?


----------



## Yonk (Jun 24, 2014)

Something that confused me at first was that I thought the "calamities" were SINGLE entities, as the illustrations for the most part only showed one. So I was not understanding how the groups that explored the DC "brought them back", while at the same time they are still there. Some of these have since been cleared up, because it's been explained that there are many of the "Ai" gas creatures, many of the "Hellbell" snakes, and only one of each of those were brought back; who knows where the snake is, but it's been all but confirmed that Zigg (Zzigg?) got the gas creature and that it somehow later ended up in Alluka. The immortality disease is a virus/bacteria/fungus/nen-based-lifeform that infected that one guy, so he was brought back as the "example", as were the humans that got their lifeforce sucked out by Pap. 

However, I'm still confused about Brion. If he's a singular entity guarding that labyrinth, what did that group that were mostly killed by him "bring back"? They couldn't have brought back Brion, itself, could they?? Talk about a dangerous weapon...


~ Yonk


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 24, 2014)

Yonk said:


> it's been all but confirmed that Zigg (Zzigg?) got the gas creature and that it somehow later ended up in Alluka.



Nope, at least it's not the ai that was brought back by Zzig that is considered a calamity.

The V5 has a record of five unofficial trips that were successful. Each of these brought back beings which are called calamities. Issac Netero's trip is not one of these according to the previous chapter so it seems their trip did not bring back a calamity.

Kind of interesting when you consider Ging's comment about them being possible punishments. Perhaps it's the case that no good thing can be taken back to the human continent without a bad thing being brought back as well. It could explain how Don has managed to use some of these treasures if they require that you stay in the Dark Continent.


----------



## sadino (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe the Guides are super duper assholes and just want humanity away from their yard.


----------



## Recal (Jun 24, 2014)

sadino said:


> Maybe the Guides are super duper assholes and just want humanity away from their yard.



[sp="Possible likeness of a Guide?"]
GET OFF MY LAND!

[/sp]


----------



## Velocity (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been rereading HxH from the beginning and one character I had completely forgotten about was Gyro. I wonder what part to play he'll have in future events, since it's obvious he must do. You don't just dedicate a chapter to a character's backstory, then have them turn into a Chimera Ant that doesn't obey the Queen's orders, only for them to disappear and never show up again.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I've been rereading HxH from the beginning and one character I had completely forgotten about was Gyro. I wonder what part to play he'll have in future events, since it's obvious he must do. You don't just dedicate a chapter to a character's backstory, then have them turn into a Chimera Ant that doesn't obey the Queen's orders, only for them to disappear and never show up again.



It was also foreshadowed throughout that whole arc that Gyro is someone we need to keep in mind. So many times was his character referred to throughout the CA arc. I mean Welfin and them going to look for him isn't going to lead to nothing. I'm sure by the end of this arc we'll have heard about/from him at least once and we could probably expect to see him in the next 1 or 2 arcs.


----------



## Recal (Jun 24, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I've been rereading HxH from the beginning and one character I had completely forgotten about was Gyro. I wonder what part to play he'll have in future events, since it's obvious he must do. You don't just dedicate a chapter to a character's backstory, then have them turn into a Chimera Ant that doesn't obey the Queen's orders, only for them to disappear and never show up again.



Yeah, IIRC, Gyro left to start his own colony in Meteor City. Surely the Troupe would have done something about that by now?


----------



## sadino (Jun 24, 2014)

Recal said:


> Yeah, IIRC, Gyro left to start his own colony in Meteor City. Surely the Troupe would have done something about that by now?



Not exactly a colony like Zazan did.

He'll just gather forces there to pull off his next big scheme.

If he finds out about the DC he'll surely try to get a calamity rampaging across the human world.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I've been rereading HxH from the beginning and one character I had completely forgotten about was Gyro. I wonder what part to play he'll have in future events, since it's obvious he must do. You don't just dedicate a chapter to a character's backstory, then have them turn into a Chimera Ant that doesn't obey the Queen's orders, only for them to disappear and never show up again.



He could end up being the final arcs villain. The world will be focused on the dark continent which could give him the space needed to scheme.


----------



## Recal (Jun 24, 2014)

sadino said:


> Not exactly a colony like Zazan did.
> 
> He'll just gather forces there to pull off his next big scheme.
> 
> If he finds out about the DC he'll surely try to get a calamity rampaging across the human world.



He's still in Meteor City, though. That's the Troupe's territory. How dare you, Gyro?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 24, 2014)

Almost certain Gyro has no relevance to this manga anymore..


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2014)

He was mentioned last arc.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 24, 2014)

inb4 name dropping Gyro was just for us to understand that Ants may retain their memories and feelings, thus explaining little kaito, thus implying that little fucker is a strong bitch, and that was Gyro part on this manga


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 24, 2014)

Shozan said:


> inb4 name dropping Gyro was just for us to understand that Ants may retain their memories and feelings, thus explaining little kaito, thus implying that little fucker is a strong bitch, and that was Gyro part on this manga



We were told Gon and Gyro would cross paths again.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 24, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> We were told Gon and Gyro would cross paths again.



When were we told that.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 24, 2014)

The about gyro chapter.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 24, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> When were we told that.



ch.204       ?


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jun 24, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> When were we told that.



Here


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting..

I'm interested in Chrollo at the moment. It was never stated whether that Nen extractor succeeded in helping Chrollo or not. But from looking at Hisoka, i'm assuming it didn't.
Would be nice if everyone somehow ended up in the DC with all that chaos in there. Chrollo going hearing he might find a solution there. 
Hisoka going cuz of Chrollo.
Kurapika is already going. 
Killua told Gon to call him if something happens. Gon will be offered sooner or later to go there, he'll probably call Killua. 
Now, Gairo...

Fantasies everywhere *.*


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2014)

Gyro and Chrollo will be reserved for a later Meteor City arc most likely.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 24, 2014)

The Ryodan are likely to appear in some capacity as they have done so every arc in the series.


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's just that the exorcism for Chrollo isn't done yet.

So that Bryon, it's kind of freaky how it has a big rock head, but a humanoid body, makes it all the more scary. The flashback of Netero's trip was trippin'. Also, maybe Gon can't use Nen because of his transformation during the ant arc? In the Viz translation, they did say it was a nen contract that caused him to grow.


----------



## sadino (Jun 24, 2014)

Jouninja said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just that the exorcism for Chrollo isn't done yet.
> 
> So that Bryon, it's kind of freaky how it has a big rock head, but a humanoid body, makes it all the more scary. The flashback of Netero's trip was trippin'. Also, maybe Gon can't use Nen because of his transformation during the ant arc? In the Viz translation, they did say it was a nen contract that caused him to grow.



Judging by the corpses found into the "V5 area51" that body is from one victim and Brion is just the sphere.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 25, 2014)

So hxh is on Hiatus again 

**


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't worry too much though.
It's just a one week hiatus. He comes back the week after (issue 33).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2014)

1 week, thats how it starts


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 25, 2014)

I would prefer that he takes a hiatus every 4/5 chapters like Oda than an indefinite long one.


----------



## hell no (Jun 25, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a biweekly release schedule if it means no long ass hiatuses.


----------



## Magician (Jun 25, 2014)

Togashi, please.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 25, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> So hxh is on Hiatus again
> 
> **


Was good while it lasted.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 25, 2014)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Chad (Jun 25, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> So hxh is on Hiatus again
> 
> **



Dragon Quest 69 coming out soon.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 25, 2014)

.


----------



## hell no (Jun 25, 2014)

I can understand why he takes a 1 week break. Dude is probably a football fan (i remember seeing a football in a picture of his messy room when he was young) and the most important matches are going to be played within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch the one week hiatus expand to one year


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 25, 2014)

345 spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon calls his father to discuss about his problem. Beyond signs his contract with the zodiacs.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Well that one week break was gonna happen anytime. Hopefully it stays one week.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Well that one week break was gonna happen anytime. Hopefully it stays one week.



>Believing lazy Togashi


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 25, 2014)

More info, Togashi said he is preparing for a special appearance.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Reyes said:


> >Believing lazy Togashi



You know never man. You never know.

Lol jokes, my hopes are already long gone.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> More info, Togashi said he is preparing for a special appearance.



The special appearance is by Tohashi himself!!

His dialogue is " Fuck this SHIT, I'm sick of people calling me lazy."

"I'm DONE with this manga, playing DQ for the rest of my life with the money you guys gave me."

The final page is a badly drawn middle finger


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 25, 2014)

Reyes said:


> The special appearance is by Tohashi himself!!
> 
> His dialogue is " Fuck this SHIT, I'm sick of people calling me lazy."
> 
> ...



With text at the bottom(watch the anime for official ending)


----------



## Chad (Jun 25, 2014)

Does this look like the face of a lazy man?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Astral said:


> Does this look like the face of a lazy man?



When he was trained by the guy behind Bastard, yes


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2014)

Fucking lol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2014)

And you HxH fans don't even know Togashi final form.

His final form will be to replicate his master Kazushi Hagiwara and not release a chapter for four  god damn years.

Look at the Bastard fans HxH fans, that is your future.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 25, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> With text at the bottom(watch the anime for official ending)



"Fuck that anime to, it's canceled."

-Yoshiro Togashi


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 25, 2014)

Bobop said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A break..heh.

Also,a special appearance?

Two bucks says it's going to happen right before the departure to the DC and that it will basically be him saying "Thank you for reading dear readers,but the adventure of the characters you care about ends here!" and ends the manga.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 25, 2014)

Astral said:


> Does this look like the face of a lazy man?



That's the face of a Boss. I respect that man for what he does.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 25, 2014)

Swear down this bastard Togashi better not f*ck us all over.. giving us 5 chapters after years is pathetic


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 25, 2014)

That... That friend.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 25, 2014)

Togashi's dream is to troll the world.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd like it if Togashi took a break every 3 weeks like Oda if he never went on a lengthy hiatus again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2014)

Better be 1 week breaks here and there with chapters most of the year like it used to be before he started doing 10-20 chapters and fucking off for years on end.


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2014)

God Movement said:


> I'd like it if Togashi took a break every 3 weeks like Oda if he never went on a lengthy hiatus again.



I'd be ok with this too. Being a mangaka is admittedly really stressful. While I don't see how that justifies taking > year long breaks, one week off every three or four weeks is sensible to me. If he's able to take year long breaks, doing that shouldn't be unfeasible for him. Togashi really should consider doing monthly series after HxH tho.


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2014)

Need the chap naw!


Xiammes said:


> So hxh is on Hiatus again
> 
> **


You mothafucka! I thought it was a srs hiatus this time. A short break is fine with me ;___;


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)

i'm ok with a break every 3 chapters, then maybe one month break after he's done with 15 or something

extended hiatus is just ;___;



edit:
OP out. we're next


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there a chapter this week then? Or is the hiatus for next week?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Is there a chapter this week then? Or is the hiatus for next week?



Break next week.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Break next week.



So there IS a chapter today right?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 25, 2014)

What's the guarantee it's only one week, next week an official announcement might be made "unfortunately HXH is on hiatus and won't be returning for a while.......due to health reasons". I was waiting for the news anyway, even if he does come back how many chapters will he have in him another four or five more before two or three years of. I don't know if it's a case of laziness or genuine illness (maybe depression) but this is what people should expect from the man.


----------



## TamedTanuki (Jun 25, 2014)

Why is this manga so f**kin based?  Just picked it up recently.

When Togashi gets serious with the art...he gets serious.

sucks there is a break next week tho

Anime is so clean too


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not going to think about the inevitable hiatus until it happens 
Anyho, need mah chap naw


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 25, 2014)

Raw :


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Kurapica is so interesting. . I have a feeling that somehow hes kept up with Gon / Killua, which would be redic considering how op Bisky's training is.

I'm glad that Gon and Killua will indeed be taking a break this arc, but at the same time it feels kind of bittersweet because of how things ended between the two.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2014)

awesome alot of awesome things and alot of interesting fronts

I really really liked gon's insight about himself and ging,prince is shaping up to be an interesting villian  

it might have been asked before but I dont get why did beyond hand himself over,if  v5 and kakin had an agreement ,werent the zoidacs supposed to go to beyond's party to accompany them ?


----------



## Lord Hirako (Jun 25, 2014)

The prince is a son of a bitch just like i expected.
ging is a horrible father.
Beyond will be op has fuck.
and kurapica will end up killing the prince after he sees how much of a scumbag he is.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)

not a bad chapter, but with the threat of the hiatus always looming i wish things moved faster

anyway that prince is so sick 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> it might have been asked before but I dont get why did beyond hand himself over,if  v5 and kakin had an agreement ,werent the zoidacs supposed to go to beyond's party to accompany them ?



wasn't the HA supposed to capture beyond?


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 25, 2014)

Lord Hirako said:


> ging is a horrible father.
> .



Hes bad at articulating how he feels, but his response was something I agree with. He reminded Gon of the severity of his Nen oath and restriction, and warned him that there would be a price to pay if he wanted his Nen. Coddling Gon in this situation wouldn't exactly discourage him from pulling this kind of thing again.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 25, 2014)

Hunter X Hunter is awesome as always. But I hate the fact that the nasty threat of a fearsome Hitatus hanging over the head of manga readers like us, still exists. 

Dat Ging's no fool and he seem to piss off Pariston a lot. Wouldn't want to see what Pariston'd do to his enemies if they manage to anger that hard-to-piss guy. 

Gon admitted that Ging is a shitty parent but don't seem bothered by that. He's going to enjoy ordering that aunt or whoever that lady is, to return to kitchen and make sandwich for him.


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2014)

Good chapter. Pariston's train of thoughts got me all fired up. The Prince is shaping up to be interesting too, so I can't wait to see more of him


----------



## Mυgen (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome chapter. I especially like the prince, I got an American Psycho vibe from that scene, shit is gonna be great.

Also Togashi already taking a break after a 3 year hiatus, really?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> not a bad chapter, but with the threat of the hiatus always looming i wish things moved faster
> 
> anyway that prince is so sick
> 
> ...



was that before or after v5 and kakain agreement ?
if after why would he hand himself over  that will handicap him since either way they were going to co-operate plus won't that be considered as a treachery from v5 

if before, it hold no meaning after the agreement and hence I dont see why he handed himself over (handicapping himself)

if beyond stayed with his party,werent the zodiac supposed to go to join him as supervision ?


----------



## sadino (Jun 25, 2014)

Gotta wait for the Viz trans but this chapter wasn't crazy like the others,i guess even Togashi can't keep that much hype going in a row.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> was that before or after v5 and kakain agreement ?
> if after why would he hand himself over  that will handicap him since either way they were going to co-operate plus won't that be considered as a treachery from v5
> 
> if before, it hold no meaning after the agreement and hence I dont see why he handed himself over (handicapping himself)
> ...



the order to capture is before the agreement i think, probably as soon as beyond made his proclamation to go to DC.

if i understand right, if beyond wasn't captured the zodiac will not chaperone him. the order to capture has not been lifted regardless of the deal (v5 doesn't want to lose) and if the zodiac fail they will lose face and will not be considered fit as chaperones.

then again beyond shouldn't care who the chaperone is as long as he goes to DC. but maybe he's also aware that the zodiac will try their darnedest to capture him and, knowing how strong they are, does not want to deal with the headache.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 25, 2014)

Ging's probably got a world class fortune from Greed Island sales alone, doesn't he 

Wonder if he's the one who auctioned off those copies at York Shin. 
Makes you wonder how long he's been planning to wrestle leadership of the temp-hunters away from Partisan. 

---

Last chapter, I thought Sanji would become a Partison play-thing when Ging declared he'd keep him alive. But now, with Partison being filled with swirling animosity . . . you got to seriously worry about Sanji. 

--

The break sucks. Wonder if it's going to be a once-a-month thing like Oda last year. If such a schedule can keep this train rolling for a long time, along with keep the art this good and consistent, I'd be cool with it.


----------



## Recal (Jun 25, 2014)

Again, the art was beautiful this chapter. The panel of the prince's room caught my eye, in particular. Speaking of the prince, that guy is fucked up, and Kurapika is obviously coming for him (hell, he'll be doing the world a favour getting rid of the prince).

And Pariston.

Just... Pariston.

What is with him? 

Not too bothered about a break here and there (just as long as it doesn't evolve into a full-blown case of hiatus).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)

i like Pariston's development here. in the past we all knew he was highly intelligent, capable and entertaining troll, but Ging trumps him anyway. but this time it's not about gaining the upperhand, but his rather unique and fascinating dilemma

i like him more this way


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 25, 2014)

Another great chap.
The pariston ging interaction was great.
more hype


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 25, 2014)

Why do I get the feeling Kurapika might have a hard time getting the eyes back from the prince.. 
or flat out losing to the guy.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 25, 2014)

Pariston starting to hate Ging...good good.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think Gon is getting his Nen back, and from this point on will have to develop a new kind of power in it's place.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 25, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> I don't think Gon is getting his Nen back, and from this point on will have to develop a new kind of power in it's place.




Ging warned him to be content with going back to normal and wanting 
anything more will come with a price. 

From now on Gon will face a new adventure more dangerous than the 
dark continent: home schooling.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 25, 2014)

Gins money doesn't surprise me at all lol. Greed island money plus that golden bath water girl has him set for life!

I wonder what price gon will have to pay to get his nen back. Hopefully it isn't something that can be easily bypassed with a wish or order.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2014)

it's the hisoka curse,everyone he sets his eye on either loses his nen or dies 




			
				Quwrof Wrlccywrlir;51048710 Ging trumps him anyway.  

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> like I will let that pass ,ging didnt trumps pariston
> 
> however yeah so far no one disturbed his pace ,but pariston will make sure to change that,he started to show some signs of interest


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh I had the link all along to the HXH Manga section:  


Now please re-open it! 


*"Just giving you guys a heads up. As the thread title says, this subforum will be archived again soon (probably later today) until further notice (probably when the author is off of hiatus again, and for a prolonged period of time).

Until Togashi blesses us with more chapters uninterrupted, use the anime thread in KTV-12 for future anime-related discussion."*


Aside from the 1 week off, I think he'll be around for lots of chapters to come (hopefully a minimum amount of 20)


----------



## Pyro (Jun 25, 2014)

Trunkz Jr said:


> Why do I get the feeling Kurapika might have a hard time getting the eyes back from the prince..
> or flat out losing to the guy.



I'm kinda getting the same feeling. But who knows, this is HxH. It's tough to predict.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2014)

I wonder if the payment is part of some Nen condition.

Gon's price might be to explore the Dark Continent inside of a year, or maybe he will sacrifice returning home; these days with the woman, who raised him, could be his last.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2014)

prince probably is going to be interested in kurapica,he fits the criteria for the people he is looking for plus he got the crimson eyes


----------



## ri0 (Jun 25, 2014)

It was good, how Meruem would put it, to see Pariston's flow getting disrupted. 
Also pure fangasm, when Pariston thought about hating someone and what he would like to do to such a person! Can't wait how this goes on.

After hearing the thread Cheadle was confronted with, it's understandable what huge pressure lies upon the Hunter Association. This arc is getting so much hype, it's pure awesomeness!

So, Gon's aura is normal, he just can't see or utilize it. Any thoughts what he can do about it?




			
				hgfdsahjkl said:
			
		

> it might have been asked before but I dont get why did beyond hand himself over,if v5 and kakin had an agreement ,werent the zoidacs supposed to go to beyond's party to accompany them ?


This was all according to Beyond's plan.

1. Beyond knew that he had to blackmail V5 via Kakin's announcement, otherwise he wouldn't have gotten the permission to go. He set Kakin up so they would announce the voyage with him as operator.
2. After the proclamation, V5 wanted to minimize the risks and to be part of any benefits. They knew they couldn't stop Kakin, let alone with military measures. 
3. V5 wanted another solution, which the glasses guy came up with. They contacted the Hunter Association to capture the ringleader Beyond to be part of the trip. If the Zodiacs are succesful, V5 would accept the Zodiacs as supervisors which are accompanying Beyond under V5's command. V5 now is in control without taking too much risks, just like Beyond predicted.
4. Last step is to break free with the help of his companions and explore the DC for himself.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it might have been asked before but I dont get why did beyond hand himself over,if  v5 and kakin had an agreement ,werent the zoidacs supposed to go to beyond's party to accompany them ?





hgfdsahjkl said:


> if beyond stayed with his party,werent the zodiac supposed to go to join him as supervision ?



V5 and Kankin do have an agreement at the moment. That agreement says that Beyond is going to remain locked up by the Zodiacs, who are the ones that are supposed to be in charge of the actual voyage. 

I don't think we know how Beyond's gang is planning to travel to the Dark Continent. They are not supposed to be part of the official voyage. They obviously represent a huge problem for the V5, and the V5 may not even be fully aware of them.

Saying it's supervision is putting it lightly. The V5 have basically been forced into this voyage and been forced to take Beyond along. I'm surprised the Zodiacs have gotten a secret order to make sure Beyond doesn't come back.




sadino said:


> Gotta wait for the Viz trans but this chapter wasn't crazy like the others,i guess even Togashi can't keep that much hype going in a row.



The translation isn't that bad for this chapter. There isn't anything that is beyond comprehension like the first couple of chapters.

We didn't get hype for the Dark Continent this chapter but we did get a lot of hype for the characters involved. That is probably more interesting seeing as the series is dependent on character interactions.



Trunkz Jr said:


> Why do I get the feeling Kurapika might have a hard time getting the eyes back from the prince..
> or flat out losing to the guy.



Kurapika implied he tortured the people who didn't give him back the eyes. I doubt torture would work on the Prince. 

If he is actually going to try to get the eyes back before they set off then I could see things going horribly wrong here for Mizaistom and Kurapika.


----------



## ri0 (Jun 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Saying it's supervision is putting it lightly. The V5 have basically been forced into this voyage and been forced to take Beyond along. I'm surprised the Zodiacs have gotten a secret order to make sure Beyond doesn't come back.


Nice thought! That didn't cross my mind until you mentioned it.


Stilzkin said:


> If he is actually going to try to get the eyes back before they set off then I could see things going horribly wrong here for Mizaistom and Kurapika.


Again, I wasn't thinking about that. But you're right, this bears huge explosive potential.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> I don't think Gon is getting his Nen back, and from this point on will have to develop a new kind of power in it's place.


Ging flat out said he still had his aura. Gon just can't see it. Seems to me he's back to where he was pre-Heaven's Arena arc and needs to relearn nen.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 25, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Ging flat out said he still had his aura. Gon just can't see it. Seems to me he's back to where he was pre-Heaven's Arena arc and needs to relearn nen.




With the call back to Gon's statement about being prepared to never use nen again, I don't think his situation is that simple to fix.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2014)

Obviously it's not going to be an easy fix. But the aura is there so in all likelihood he will get his nen back one way or another.


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2014)

Haven't read the last few pages, but did anyone else notice the reference to The Great Gatsby?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 25, 2014)

wait it'll resume on july 14? damn


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> wait it'll resume on july 14? damn



No, we get chapters earlier than the magazine is released.

We'll get it on the 9th.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2014)

Gon will need a nen baptism from Hisoka to get his nen back working again.


----------



## Recal (Jun 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Kurapika implied he tortured the people who didn't give him back the eyes. I doubt torture would work on the Prince.
> 
> If he is actually going to try to get the eyes back before they set off then I could see things going horribly wrong here for Mizaistom and Kurapika.



Seems like the Prince has a fetish for skinning young women.  I foresee Kurapika dragging up again.

[sp="Kurapika's Drag Race"][/sp]


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 25, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Gon will need a nen baptism from Hisoka to get his nen back working again.






But at what cost? 






Recal said:


> Seems like the Prince has a fetish for skinning young women.  I foresee Kurapika dragging up again.
> 
> [sp="Kurapika's Drag Race"][/sp]




o:

This needs to happen.


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2014)

Does no one care about the Gatsby-reference?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 25, 2014)

Sick bastard. Prince likes killing young girls with a lot going on in their lives. Wonder if he is a nen-user? 

Also wonder if his man gets dumb girls on purpose and he might play a role in helping Kurapica deal with him?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Does no one care about the Gatsby-reference?



??



Ryuksgelus said:


> Sick bastard. Prince likes killing young girls with a lot going on in their lives.



He likes killing humans, female humans, and he wants them to be as human as possible. His idea of humanity is attached to intelligence. 

If he is a nen user I would think he has a non-combative ability.


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2014)

That prince dude


lol


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> ??



Have you ever read _The Great Gatsby_?


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 25, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> I don't think Gon is getting his Nen back, and from this point on will have to develop a new kind of power in it's place.



Like what? Nen is the only power that exists in this woerld. If he doesnt get his nen bacvk whats the point of even having him as the protagonist anymore? 





Blunt said:


> Ging flat out said he still had his aura. Gon just can't see it. Seems to me he's back to where he was pre-Heaven's Arena arc and needs to relearn nen.



This is exacvtly what i said last week. Itll probably come back even stronger like kuwabara in the chapter black saga. 





Ryuksgelus said:


> Sick bastard. Prince likes killing young girls with a lot going on in their lives. Wonder if he is a nen-user?
> 
> Also wonder if his man gets dumb girls on purpose and he might play a role in helping Kurapica deal with him?



Yeah i was thinking he might be a nen user too. That will make for a cool battle between him and kurapika.


----------



## Recal (Jun 25, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Does no one care about the Gatsby-reference?



You mean the impossibly wealthy man living alone and filling his house with interesting people to keep things interesting part?



RemChu said:


> That prince dude
> 
> 
> lol



Kurapika's new target is Prince Patrick?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Have you ever read _The Great Gatsby_?



Must have missed the chapter where Gatsby is revealed to be an artist specialized in killing.


----------



## hehey (Jun 25, 2014)

the Hunter Association the hell man i hope this arc ends with them getting divorced from the V5..... them threats that guy was making to Cheadle, fuck that guy, Hunters are supposed to be a bunch of badasses, really if V5 comes strolling in there with their army what are they gonna do?, Hunter Association should be able to take them on...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> But at what cost?



The traumatic experience of Hisoka forcing himself on poor lil defenseless Gon will cause his nen to come back  immediately.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

hehey said:


> the Hunter Association the hell man i hope this arc ends with them getting divorced from the V5..... them threats that guy was making to Cheadle, fuck that guy, Hunters are supposed to be a bunch of badasses, really if V5 comes strolling in there with their army what are they gonna do?, Hunter Association should be able to take them on...



Divorced from V5? How? They provide work and all the special allowances which make being a hunter worth it.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 25, 2014)

hehey said:


> the Hunter Association the hell man i hope this arc ends with them getting divorced from the V5..... them threats that guy was making to Cheadle, fuck that guy, Hunters are supposed to be a bunch of badasses, really if V5 comes strolling in there with their army what are they gonna do?, Hunter Association should be able to take them on...



The HA is not apart of the v5 they are just their biggest customers and can probably sanction them legally if they want since they are the UN.

Also there is no way the HA would survive a war with the V5, they would havbe to go into hiding if the v5 turned on them like that.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Does no one care about the Gatsby-reference?


nobody gives a fuck about gatsby


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 25, 2014)

hehey said:


> Hunter Association should be able to take them on...



Money talks


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2014)

Recal said:


> You mean the impossibly wealthy man living alone and filling his house with interesting people to keep things interesting part?





Stilzkin said:


> Must have missed the chapter where Gatsby is revealed to be an artist specialized in killing.


No, I mean this, 
It's almost copied word for word from The Great Gatsby. 
>Likes listening to others' stories, in order to not be too detached from the real world
>I call people up here like this, so it's never lonely
Togashi got his literature down. 


Blunt said:


> nobody gives a fuck about gatsby



The Great Gatsby is a Great book, you pleb  

Now go make more threads in the OL.


----------



## hehey (Jun 25, 2014)

Its just, there's no way in hell that they are going to be able to keep Beyond locked down during this trip, so in the end the Hunters are either fucked because V5 will lay the punishment down OR the Hunters kick V5's ass...

unless of course there is some Deus Ex Machina that gets them pardoned or that guy on the phone was full of shit of course.

I remember towards the end of the first Season of Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex  the Japanese Government had the members of Section 9 hunted down like dogs and more or less laid a major smack down on them (i was sure they were all dead and was pissed off, until the end where they were revealed to be alive)... i will tell you guys id be really pissed if the Zodiacs went down like that.


----------



## Recal (Jun 25, 2014)

hehey said:


> the Hunter Association the hell man i hope this arc ends with them getting divorced from the V5..... them threats that guy was making to Cheadle, fuck that guy, Hunters are supposed to be a bunch of badasses, really if V5 comes strolling in there with their army what are they gonna do?, *Hunter Association should be able to take them on...*



Unless V5 decide to hire Hisoka and Illumi: the Hunter-Destroying Dream Team. 



RobLucciRapes said:


> No, I mean this,
> It's almost copied word for word from The Great Gatsby.
> >Likes listening to others' stories, in order to not be too detached from the real world
> >I call people up here like this, so it's never lonely
> ...



Ah, okay. It's been fifteen years since I read it. I've pretty much forgotten all the quotes I was forced to learn for my exams back then.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 25, 2014)

Togashi should take a break after writing 5 chapters, that should be his schedule instead of going for 1-2 year hiatuses.


----------



## sadino (Jun 25, 2014)

The HA is totally screwed if they are targeted by V6. Just the financial aspect alone ruins everything for them.If the association turns rogue they would be a gigantic Ryodan-like organization.

V6 could also hire the Zoaldyecks to eliminate the dangerous members...

@chapter

I'll wait for the decent translation for some reasons, mainly:

It was implied this chapter that Netero was only still chairman because Pariston allowed it. That changes a lot of stuff.Also i want to be sure if these guys are really temp hunters lie one of the trans groups told us.

P.s:Manga Stream should drop the series at this point. It's too inconsistent.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> >Likes listening to others' stories, in order to not be too detached from the real world
> >I call people up here like this, so it's never lonely
> Togashi got his literature down.



I don't know, rich people secluding themselves except for those who they find interesting isn't necessarily from Gastby. I'm pretty sure similar people show up in Mad Men, and I think they were getting that idea from real people like that.



hehey said:


> Its just, there's no way in hell that they are going to be able to keep Beyond locked down during this trip, so in the end the Hunters are either fucked because V5 will lay the punishment down OR the Hunters kick V5's ass...



The Zodiacs know they won't be able to keep him locked down. The challenge is to keep him from making too much of a mess.



> It was implied this chapter that Netero was only still chairman because Pariston allowed it. That changes a lot of stuff.Also i want to be sure if these guys are really temp hunters lie one of the trans groups told us.



No, I think the implication is that Pariston and Beyond have been working at this Dark Continent plan for some years now. Which isn't surprising as Ging too has been planning a trip for years. Pariston has used his control of the organization to these ends. We already knew Pariston had a lot of control of the organization from beforehand. We shouldn't think he was only doing this for the voyage though. He was clearly also interested in "playing" with Netero.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2014)

hehey said:


> the Hunter Association the hell man i hope this arc ends with them getting divorced from the V5..... them threats that guy was making to Cheadle, fuck that guy, Hunters are supposed to be a bunch of badasses, really if V5 comes strolling in there with their army what are they gonna do?, Hunter Association should be able to take them on...



Then they would become an outcast criminal organization like Genei Ryodan and lose all the privileges they have been enjoying with their hunter licenses.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 25, 2014)

It feels kinda weird to be saying this about a manga that's been going on for over sixteen years already, but does anyone else get the feeling that the manga has only really just started? It feels like the Chimera Ant arc was less of a definitive turning point in the story and more of a "here are Chimera Ants so don't be surprised when crazy animal hybrids start showing up everywhere and kick ace Hunter butts" kind of thing. Same with the Greed Island arc serving as an introduction to just how powerful Nen is and the Yorknew City arc serving as an introduction to the Genei Ryodan, who are totally sticking around for a really long time.

It feels like everything up to this point has only been setting up the pieces, like a prologue or something.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 25, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It feels like everything up to this point has only been setting up the pieces, like a prologue or something.



I disagree.

During the hiatus some people had this idea that the Dark Continent would be a restart to the story. The idea is based on the belief that we will get important revelations about this story there and that we will get multiple arcs within the continent. 

From what we have seen in the last chapters these beliefs are wrong. This isn't a reinvention of the series. They are going there with a very tight objective. This isn't like the Gourmet world or the New world where the characters basically plan to live there. The Zodiacs versus Beyond's gang is the main portion of this arc and it doesn't seem like it will expand into a complete new story.


----------



## sadino (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe we'll get a few expeditions each making a smaller arc till we get all the main players along for another big one.

I'm starting to think we'll get a full arc just so they get the 4 things needed for the expedition.It took 6~7 chapters just to get the first one...


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jun 25, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It feels kinda weird to be saying this about a manga that's been going on for over sixteen years already, but does anyone else get the feeling that the manga has only really just started? It feels like the Chimera Ant arc was less of a definitive turning point in the story and more of a "here are Chimera Ants so don't be surprised when crazy animal hybrids start showing up everywhere and kick ace Hunter butts" kind of thing. Same with the Greed Island arc serving as an introduction to just how powerful Nen is and the Yorknew City arc serving as an introduction to the Genei Ryodan, who are totally sticking around for a really long time.
> 
> It feels like everything up to this point has only been setting up the pieces, like a prologue or something.



This is exactly how I feel. Also given the tone of the very first
pages of the manga, one can't help but feel like this is just the 
beginning. 

I also wonder what Gon's reason to come back to the hunter 
world will be. Given he's pretty much met his dad.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dark shit was the theme in this episode. Dark shit everywhere. And the Gon with that regular kid life was off-puting.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 25, 2014)

Good good Pariston let the hate flow through you  can't wait for Ging vs Pariston.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2014)

The beginning was good.

I was wondering what Gon was going to do now that he's met Ging and it looks like this arc he will be finding a purpose which is what he needed in the first place.


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2014)

@Stilzkin

But it's word for word dude


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It feels kinda weird to be saying this about a manga that's been going on for over sixteen years already, but does anyone else get the feeling that the manga has only really just started?



Yes, Ging was meant to be the true main character.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 25, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It feels kinda weird to be saying this about a manga that's been going on for over sixteen years already, but does anyone else get the feeling that the manga has only really just started? It feels like the Chimera Ant arc was less of a definitive turning point in the story and more of a "here are Chimera Ants so don't be surprised when crazy animal hybrids start showing up everywhere and kick ace Hunter butts" kind of thing. Same with the Greed Island arc serving as an introduction to just how powerful Nen is and the Yorknew City arc serving as an introduction to the Genei Ryodan, who are totally sticking around for a really long time.
> 
> It feels like everything up to this point has only been setting up the pieces, like a prologue or something.


Well didn't he introduce a bunch of new shit toward the end of YYH that made it seem like there was a lot more to the series and then just rushed it to an end abruptly?

Not to be the debbie downer, I feel the same as you, but this is Togashi we're talking about.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 25, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Ging flat out said he still had his aura. Gon just can't see it. Seems to me he's back to where he was pre-Heaven's Arena arc and needs to relearn nen.



You can have aura and still be unable to use Nen. The callback to Gon's contract implies that he's fully committed to it on a subconscious level.



tupadre97 said:


> Like what? Nen is the only power that exists in this woerld. If he doesnt get his nen bacvk whats the point of even having him as the protagonist anymore?



Nen is the only power that we know of, and as you pointed out that's just in the known world. And as for the second part, well that's not uncommon for Togashi and HxH, where conventional shonen tropes are often subverted.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I disagree.
> 
> During the hiatus some people had this idea that the Dark Continent would be a restart to the story. The idea is based on the belief that we will get important revelations about this story there and that we will get multiple arcs within the continent.
> 
> From what we have seen in the last chapters these beliefs are wrong. This isn't a reinvention of the series.* They are going there with a very tight objective.* This isn't like the Gourmet world or the New world where the characters basically plan to live there. *The Zodiacs versus Beyond's gang is the main portion of this arc and it doesn't seem like it will expand into a complete new story*.



Did you miss everything about Don Freecs and that they only have records of the eastern side of the planet? I mean the story can easily go beyond Beyond and Gings quest to explore once they actually find something crazy worth diving into. This is clearly just a stepping stone and Togashi can tell any number of stories about what happens when they go very deep into their world. 

There is literally no end to the possibilities here. This arc is just the journey to the DC's shore. I also don't know what tight objective you're speaking about. V5/6 wants resources and little commotion, Beyond just wants to explore, Ging most likely wants to meet Don, and Zodiacs are along for the ride. Other than V6's goals nothing here is straight forward.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 25, 2014)

Is Beans from the Dark Continent or is he a human who loves beans so much his aura manifested his body into one?


----------



## Yonk (Jun 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Is Beans from the Dark Continent or is he a human who loves beans so much his aura manifested his body into one?



Like the zodiacs, he was convinced by Netero to change his physical appearance to match his name. Because Netero, if nothing else, has been proven the be the biggest troll of the entire HxH verse. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> like I will let that pass ,ging didnt trumps pariston
> 
> however yeah so far no one disturbed his pace ,but pariston will make sure to change that,he started to show some signs of interest



what, ging has been winning since day 1 :ho the only thing he didn't predict was pariston quitting right after becoming chairman

right now ging clearly has the edge, but i also think that pariston is the type who gets really better when provoked and pushed into a corner


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 25, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Is Beans from the Dark Continent or is he a human who loves beans so much his aura manifested his body into one?



He's too kind to be from the Dark Continent, I think he was grown in a field full of other beans,
the rest got eaten monsters, Netero saved him.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 25, 2014)

The prince looks so strong. Or is it just me...


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> The prince looks so strong. Or is it just me...


it's the      abs


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 26, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Did you miss everything about Don Freecs and that they only have records of the eastern side of the planet?



I guess I must have missed that note by Togashi about how Don is now the main character in that part of the chapter.

There are a lot of hunters in this series with a lot of different expertise. I'm not expecting to know all the archaeological history Ging has discovered or will discover so I don't see how the plans of Don, or any other hunter other than Gon, are strong indicators where the story plans to go after the current plot lines.




> I mean the story can easily go beyond Beyond and Gings quest to explore once they actually find something crazy worth diving into.



_It could_, the plot could also involve Gon becoming an astronaut after this trip. Not entirely impossible, would have been difficult to predict the Dark Continent before Beyond showed up.

The question is whether the story suggests that it will go there. Currently, other than people's beliefs based on what they see in other series, there does not seem to be evidence for that. Gyro and the Ryodan are both important antagonists and the story has been suggesting that their story will be heavily tied to Meteor City. We also still have the Floor Masters and the Olympia Tournament as possible plot lines to explore. 

Most crucially I think is the fact that Togashi likes to change around styles every arc. He may be doing something like Toriko here, and he may flip the series again and make it like some other shounen in the next arc.



> This is clearly just a stepping stone and Togashi can tell any number of stories about what happens when they go very deep into their world.



Is it clearly a stepping stone? The potential is there but that doesn't necessitate it. If we find out that there isn't human civilizations out there I think the chances of the characters going further out are small. 

You have to remember the sort of shape this series has taken so far. There isn't a strong central narrative to this series.  With HxH arcs exist for what is really their own sake. Yes, Gon was trying to find his father so far but that was an excuse to get us to a new arc. With OP each arc ends with Luffy gaining a little more support or a little more knowledge about Raftel, in HxH we don't actually see progression towards the goal (it's more like an actual adventure). GI didn't actually get Gon closer to his goal, though it did give a chance to accomplish it. The events of the Chimera arc are actually completely meaningless steps towards Gon meeting his father. HxH is all about the arcs and not so much about the end goal.

Something so immensely big like the Dark Continent should require that the story have a goal if it is going to be explored. That is if you are right and we simply must explore it because it exists. With OP you have a specific goal in going to the NW. They are trying to cross it and reach the other side. With Toriko they are trying to find the Acacia dishes and eat God. Both of these series deal with the immensity of the areas the characters are going to explore by telling us that their adventures in them can be complete without actually exploring everything. 

Like I previously explained though HxH is not a series which progresses towards an ends so we are not going to see a reason for the Dark Continent to be broken up into steps as a means towards reaching an ends. To claim there will be is to claim there will be a massive change in the way this series operates. There isn't evidence for this as all the plot strands being introduced are things that could be completed in a reasonable arc rather an adventure epic. The series is simply going through it's typical style change.

We also don't have reason to believe that Gon will get a goal that will require him to randomly wander in the Dark Continent. Most of you are making the argument that the Dark Continent is too big for the story to not to be engulfed by it. That the character must now explore it. Even if he does have a few arcs in the Continent though that leaves the majority of it feeling like it was unexplored. As I said you need a goal like those in OP and Toriko to feel like we have finished the adventure while not actually having explored it in it's entirety. So what is the difference in only having explored one of the coast lines to having explored a couple of locations into the Dark Continent? Remember the whole point is that you guys feel like the unknown needs to be explored.

I think what is likely to happen here is that the Dark Continent will be as dangerous to explore as we have been told. It will be so difficult to explore in fact that the idea of just venturing out into the world, far beyond the coasts, will seem like an impossible task to do. It will be something that would require generations of explorers to slowly carve away at rather than just something the main character can rush into the thick of. The characters will return, most of them dead, and some of the resulting elements of that arc will drive us to the last arc (which will be about Gyro). Just to get back though could easily take us 200 chapters. Togashi likes to take things slow, just see the last few chapters, and I think there are enough characters and plot elements for this arc to be longer than the Chimera arc one.



> I also don't know what tight objective you're speaking about.



The goals in this arc don't appear to be broad enough to reshape the series like some of you are saying. The conflict between the Zodiacs and Beyond is not something that will take a series of arcs, like the Strawhats going from island to island, to see completed. That is the objective I am talking about. I mean it in a vague sort of way as I think the goal will be something a bit too complicated to guess at this point. It will be something which will tighten up the whole idea that Beyond wants to break free from the Zodiacs and the Zodiacs need to maintain control of him.

What Beyond wants to accomplish is likely to be more specific than just explore. His drive is to explore and have an adventure. What his goal is though has got to be more narrow as we are being told in the story that he is going to be a problem for the Zodiacs. The only way he will actually be a problem for the Zodiacs is if he does something against the V5's plans. Him wanting to drive straight into the continent and never come back would not do this.


----------



## Katou (Jun 26, 2014)

Seems like Killua and Gon will be the one stepping out in this Arc this time


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 26, 2014)

ooooh 200 pro hunters going to ride on that boat

hanzo pls


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 26, 2014)

lel I heard togashi's already taken a break my small hope of him at least doing 50 chapters is draining away.


----------



## convict (Jun 26, 2014)

I actually think this break is a good thing. Maybe the jump execs are putting him on an easier schedule like they are doing for Oda.

But then again maybe he is already getting tired of drawing HxH.


----------



## Recal (Jun 26, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> ooooh 200 pro hunters going to ride on that boat
> 
> hanzo pls



Noooooo! I am attached to Hanzo. I don't want there to be any chance of him being demoted to the role of DC hype fodder, like Pokkle and Ponzu were in the Ant arc.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm actually okay with this arc not having Gon and Killua as the main characters. They got the whole Chimera Ant arc, so let Leorio and Kurapika get an arc. Then we can have another arc later where Gon and Killua have to go to the Dark Continent and meet up with the other two.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 26, 2014)

convict said:


> I actually think this break is a good thing. Maybe the jump execs are putting him on an easier schedule like they are doing for Oda.
> 
> But then again maybe he is already getting tired of drawing HxH.



The quality he's brought us lately, I have no problems if he takes a week off in order to give us more like that, sure beats his old rushed scribbles....


----------



## sadino (Jun 26, 2014)

I dunno i still get the impression that Gon will join at the last second.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 26, 2014)

Velocity said:


> It feels kinda weird to be saying this about a manga that's been going on for over sixteen years already, but does anyone else get the feeling that the manga has only really just started? It feels like the Chimera Ant arc was less of a definitive turning point in the story and more of a "here are Chimera Ants so don't be surprised when crazy animal hybrids start showing up everywhere and kick ace Hunter butts" kind of thing. Same with the Greed Island arc serving as an introduction to just how powerful Nen is and the Yorknew City arc serving as an introduction to the Genei Ryodan, who are totally sticking around for a really long time.
> 
> It feels like everything up to this point has only been setting up the pieces, like a prologue or something.



Since gon met ging this has been like the beginning of part 2 of hxh so yeah it is like the real story just started. 





Saitou Hajime said:


> You can have aura and still be unable to use Nen. The callback to Gon's contract implies that he's fully committed to it on a subconscious level.
> 
> 
> 
> Nen is the only power that we know of, and as you pointed out that's just in the known world. And as for the second part, well that's not uncommon for Togashi and HxH, where conventional shonen tropes are often subverted.



I didnt say its the only poweer we know its the only supeerpower that exists in this world peeriod. And you can have any poweer you want with it so why would he not be able to use nen again? 





sadino said:


> I dunno i still get the impression that Gon will join at the last second.



Idk if he will join the dc expedition but he will definitely still be apart of this arc. Kite might help him get his nen back but idk if he will try and join the expedition afteer that.


----------



## ZE (Jun 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Dunno if this was pointed out here already, but Netero and co are inside the red circle. 

These monsters are all bigger, even the smaller ones, than the mountain Meruem destroyed. You know what that means.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 26, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> what, ging has been winning since day 1 :ho the only thing he didn't predict was pariston quitting right after becoming chairman
> 
> right now ging clearly has the edge, but i also think that pariston is the type who gets really better when provoked and pushed into a corner




ging didnt want pariston to win yet pariston did win

but to be honest,I have that feeling that ging always got the upper hand however things yet to heat between those two

well,certainly better than the one sided match between kurapica and kuroro


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2014)

ZE said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mesa not mountain


----------



## Danchou (Jun 26, 2014)

Wtf, another hiatus so soon?! 

Anyway, loved the chapter as per usual.

Ging is increasingly becoming more awesome and Pariston is increasingly becoming more agitated. He's still hiding his true anger but I wonder how he'll retaliate. Somehow I had the feeling it would have to do with Gon losing his nen.

I liked how Beyonds party are actually portrayed as very competent and it will be interesting to see them tackle the New World together.

Judging by how we've only just seen condition 1 cleared on the permission to the Dark Continent, it will take a while before we actually get to the New World.

The fourth prince of Kakin is a real piece of work. No doubt Kurapica is going in there with every intent of murdering him.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't believe there's another hiatus 

Still, 5 chapters in about 8 weeks isn't so bad. I'd accept that.


----------



## Pitou (Jun 26, 2014)

Could this actually be on the Dark Continent?



Anyway, great chapter. The Prince scene reminded me of Level E and felt quite not-hxh to me. Also, we learned more about the Hunter World in the last few volumes than in the whole series.. not sure how to feel about it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone else liked Gon's realization regarding his relationship with Ging? It was refreshing.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 26, 2014)

Pitou said:


> Could this actually be on the Dark Continent?



Highly unlikely.

In 339 Ging talks about how he doesn't have the four things required to enter the Dark Continent. In 338 he says he chasing something he doesn't have.


Does anyone have any ideas about this contract they keep talking about?

Both Ging and Beyond say they need permission, the means, the qualifications, and a contract. The permission was supposedly assured last chapter which means they are referring to the V6's deal. When they mention qualifications they show the Zodiacs so I'm guessing they just mean having the skills to do it. The means shows the Prince, whose family is putting up the money for the voyage, so it is having the ship to take them there and whatever other tools they may need. When they mention contract though they show Ging reading books. It is also the last thing Ging and Beyond mention.

Does a contract refer to a deal with the Gatekeepers?


----------



## sadino (Jun 26, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Highly unlikely.
> 
> In 339 Ging talks about how he doesn't have the four things required to enter the Dark Continent. In 338 he says he chasing something he doesn't have.
> 
> ...



I've got the exactly same impressions,+1.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 26, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Anyone else liked Gon's realization regarding his relationship with Ging? It was refreshing.


Yes, I did.

It was also like Togashi was addressing some of the readers that felt disappointed about Gon and Ging meeting.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 26, 2014)

ZE said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nice find


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mesa not mountain



Exactly, When Ging fodderizes one I will see these Mereum lovers got to say.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 27, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> ooooh 200 pro hunters going to ride on that boat
> 
> hanzo pls



What do we want? HANZO
When do we want him? NOW


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 27, 2014)

I miss Pariston's sparkles.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 27, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Exactly, When Ging fodderizes one I will see these Mereum lovers got to say.



They will say Mereum could do the same which would be the case.


----------



## sadino (Jun 27, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> They will say Mereum could do the same which would be the case.



Faster.Stronger.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 27, 2014)

Hanzo using nen 

99 series is the reason I like hanzo,dat hanzo vs gon


----------



## tom (Jun 27, 2014)

Saw this series came back from hiatus, so I decided to read it. Just today I finally got caught up, and I have a couple questions.

1. Maybe the translations I read were bad, but I'm very confused when it comes to Alluka's powers and rules. Can somebody please explain it in a concise and easy to understand manner for me?

2. Gon can't use his nen because he used such a strict rule in order to gain a ton of power, so isn't the answer to get a nen remover to fix him? Yeah, that one chick said it was impossible for her, but that doesn't mean it's impossible for anyone. I foresee this leading to Gon's path converging with the spiders', and maybe that nen remover from greed island will be able to help him. I guess that wasn't really a question, but more of a discussion point.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2014)

tom said:


> I foresee this leading to Gon's path converging with the spiders', and maybe that nen remover from greed island will be able to help him. I guess that wasn't really a question, but more of a discussion point.



That's been my theory on what will happen since the end of the Election arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 27, 2014)

If Gon gets his nen back I would like to see him use an advanced move of Jajaken,every MC trained to improve their finishing move.

Examples:
Goku: From normal kamehameha to Chou Kamehameha.
Naruto: From a pity Rasengan to Odama Rasengan/Rasenshuriken.
Ichigo: From regular Getsuga to Black Getsuga/Double Getsuga.
Luffy: From Gomu Gomu no Gatling to Gomu Gomu no Jet Gatling with Haki.
etc


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> I miss Pariston's sparkles.



The man is in no mood for sparkles. 


perucho1990 said:


> If Gon gets his nen back I would like to see him use an advanced move of Jajaken,every MC trained to improve their finishing move.
> 
> Examples:
> Goku: From normal kamehameha to Chou Kamehameha.
> ...



He had that when he was Adult Gon.


----------



## Milliardo (Jun 28, 2014)

the only one of the four we haven't seen recently is killua i wonder how he'll enter the story.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 28, 2014)

This wont be the last arc. Togashi just wrote Gon out of this one, Killua + all the Zaoldycks are out, Ryodan is out. 

We have one more out of this, at least


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2014)

any prediction what's going to be gon's goal?you must have one the main character can't go like that
since the original  premise have been fulfilled,I have been thinking what's going to be gon's purpose
in a sense.it's as if the series is restarting

I also like that Alluka couldnt heal gon completely however I still really dont understand what's meant by gon is back to normal


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 28, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> any prediction what's going to be gon's goal?you must have one the main character can't go like that
> since the original  premise have been fulfilled,I have been thinking what's going to be gon's purpose
> in a sense.it's as if the series is restarting
> 
> I also like that Alluka couldnt heal gon completely however I still really dont understand what's meant by gon is back to normal



Gon's a hunter, he needs something to hunt after. I don't think he should be given a goal which we could see be completed. 

It means he isn't like he was when he was fighting Pitou. Killua's order was to heal Gon. Gon is now healed but he seems to have locked out his nen from himself as part of his contract. His contract doesn't really affect his health so Nanika never reversed it.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah,regaining his nen will be considered as a wish which requires answering to Alluka's request,why didnt I notice that from 2 years 



> Gon's a hunter, he needs something to hunt after. I don't think he should be given a goal which we could see be completed.



ging told him to figure what he wants to do,I'm really interested in that ,actually that is a huge turn in HxH,HxH started with the  premise of a boy who wants to find his dad so I really want to see what direction gon/HxH is going for now


well,imo the main character of a story needs a goal ,I want to see what gon wants for himself this time around


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 28, 2014)

After reading the Kurapika special again I'm going to guess that Kurupika is from the Dc. Well maybe not him specifically but his family probably migrated over at some point. I'm also going to guess that the city of shooting star has some connection to the Dc. Kurapikas clan was killed because they left the Dc without permission.

Also what are the odds hunter D is the Don?

Ok, crazy speculation time over.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 28, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> well,imo the main character of a story needs a goal ,I want to see what gon wants for himself this time around



He needs a goal but it should be far more abstract than goals tend to be in shounen.

His father seeks history, Hisoka seeks fights, Gon also needs an interest which can sub-goals. 

Not really sure what we have seen him be interested in. Animals?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah,I cant think of something and what makes it even harder is that gon right now cant use nen and the story is focusing on the journey to Dc which probably need years ,are we going to see a timeskip for gon ? for now I see no reason for him to join the trip to DC and I hope togashi keeps him out of it

seriously,what does togashi have in mind and where is the story going  but well,That's what I love about HxH,you really really cant tell where it's going


----------



## Recal (Jun 28, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah,regaining his nen will be considered as a wish which requires answering to Alluka's request,why didnt I notice that from 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's interesting. The tables have turned, regarding Gon and Killua and their goals (or lack thereof). 

Killua never had a goal for most of the series. He just hung around with Gon until he figured out what he wanted to do. Now, he knows that he wants to protect Alluka from Illumi. Gon, on the other hand, always had the goal of meeting Ging. Now, he's met him, has lost his nen, and needs to take time out to figure out what he wants to do with his life.

I wonder if he'll tag along with Killua until he finds out?


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 28, 2014)

tom said:


> 2. Gon can't use his nen because he used such a strict rule in order to gain a ton of power, so isn't the answer to get a nen remover to fix him? Yeah, that one chick said it was impossible for her, but that doesn't mean it's impossible for anyone. I foresee this leading to Gon's path converging with the spiders', and maybe that nen remover from greed island will be able to help him. I guess that wasn't really a question, but more of a discussion point.



1. Gon's Nen being sealed is a completely separate phenomenon from his body being screwed up during the Election arc as a consequence of abusing the power he acquired. The latter is what the association-hired nen eraser had trouble getting rid off.

2. I don't see a nen eraser being very helpful, as in this case the "invasive" nen is his own. As Ging pointed out, Gon's Nen is sealed because he himself chose it to be so.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 28, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> 2. I don't see a nen eraser being very helpful, as in this case the "invasive" nen is his own. As Ging pointed out, Gon's Nen is sealed because he himself chose it to be so.



You raise an interesting question. What DOES Gon have to do in order to rid himself of that condition? 

I'm wondering specifically because I had a theory about nen erasers due to how Abengane's power worked. Really, all his ability did was TRANSFER the removal of the nen until it could be removed by its original contract. It did this by consuming Countdown and then burdening him with the monster until he was able to touch Gensuru and say "I caught Bomber", which was the original condition for removing the nen.

Another one was Hina, who removed Potclean from Cheetu by... getting really fat. In a sense, this burden was a roundabout way of being placed into zetsu (a weaker state), which is otherwise the only way to remove Potclean/Toriaten. 

In this case, I get the impression that the nen erasers brought in by the association were not so much unABLE to fix Gon as unWILLING. Removing that condition (of which the penalty was death) from Gon would mean taking the "burden" onto themselves; basically, they would die. So there really isn't any way to transfer the burden anywhere via an eraser, and in either case the burden would remain (metaphorically, shown here as Gon being unable to use his nen) until the original condition is fulfilled.  

If we're going to throw out wild theories, then: In order for Gon to fulfill the original condition that he placed upon himself for gaining such great power, he has to die. This isn't as final or dramatic as you might think. For one thing, Kaito "died" and was "reborn" as the mouse girl. Breaking the fourth wall, Yusuke also "died" and was "reborn" as a demon. In this case, Gon might also have to be "reborn" in some fashion. He might go to the DC afterall, and then come back a "different person".


~ Yonk


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 28, 2014)

Yonk said:


> In this case, I get the impression that the nen erasers brought in by the association were not so much unABLE to fix Gon as unWILLING. Removing that condition (of which the penalty was death) from Gon would mean taking the "burden" onto themselves; basically, they would die. So there really isn't any way to transfer the burden anywhere via an eraser, and in either case the burden would remain (metaphorically, shown here as Gon being unable to use his nen) until the original condition is fulfilled.



I disagree.

The damage done to Gon's body was physical. It could not be undone by a nen eraser because nen erasers deal with the transfer and alteration of nen. It's like Kurapika's contract which will harm his heart if he ever breaks it. A nen eraser is not going to be able to patch up a dead Kurapika despite the damage coming from a nen contract.



> In order for Gon to fulfill the original condition that he placed upon himself for gaining such great power, he has to die.



You know some sort of rebirth thing might be capable of restoring him. It wouldn't be because it fulfills his condition though, it would be because it gets around the contract. The contract was a simple trade with his life so there are no special conditions. He managed to survive due to strange circumstances (Nanika) and now he is stuck in a sort of limbo. Maybe a clean slate, rebirth, would mean the contract no longer holds.


----------



## sadino (Jun 29, 2014)

I think it's more due to the size and strenght of that nen.

Hina for example,she would explode from removing that...Abengane would create a beast so big that he would end dying anyway.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 29, 2014)

I think Gon's goal just been hinted in the last chapter. That 3rd Freecss can be Gon's goal.

It's like Gin go and say to Gon: ?Did you think think it was hard to find me? That old creep want you to do something"

Step 1: Found an old book with cryptic info about your next task in your search of your granddaddy. Careful, that old book is in hands of Kuroro Lucifer.

That would be fucking cool.

Also, I think if/when the next arc happens it's going to revolve around some or few calamities they're going to bring back to the world after the expedition.


----------



## ri0 (Jun 29, 2014)

tom said:


> 1. Maybe the translations I read were bad, but I'm very confused when it comes to Alluka's powers and rules. Can somebody please explain it in a concise and easy to understand manner for me?


Alluka requests something three times. If the requests are fulfilled, Alluka grants a wish. The next three requests reflect in their severity the former pronounced wish. The bigger the wish, the crueler the requests. So the one bearing the consequences can be someone completely unrelated to the one who asked for a wish. If that person fails to fulfill the requests four times, at least he and his most beloved one die. The higher the difficulty of the former wish, the more people die. But the order isn't depending about them being loved, but how much time they spent with the request fulfiller.
There are some rules regarding Alluka's wish granting that the Zoldyck's know about, but also those that are only known by Killua.
The rules known by the Zoldyck's:
1. If someone is killed because the requests weren't granted four times, the "request level" returns to the easiest level.
2. If Alluka is making a request, the person can't change. So if that person goes away, the requesting is halted.
3. If the person dies mid-way, request asking is counted as a failure and at least one more person will die.
4. Alluka has to know the person's name to ask requests.
5. The same person can't ask consecutive wishes. (This rule doesn't apply to Killua).

Additional rules known by Killua:
1. You can make a wish with several conditions (Kill mom if we aren't out of the property or else give me a kiss).
2. Healing requires physical contact. The request level doesn't rise even if the healing is extremely difficult.
3. Killua can command Alluka to perform a wish. This way consecutive wishes are possible and he doesn't suffer any consequences.

I think that's it


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm kinda annoyed we're really gonna waste time on the "Will the main character get his powers back" thing ?

Don't get me wrong, it's not that this can't be done well, if the right amount of fucks are given by the author (unlike certain people I could name coughKubocough) but knowing Togashi well.....the fact he's on a (hopefully) one week break now doesn't exactly fill me with confidence that we're gonna manage to get that behind us any time soon.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 29, 2014)

we don't need to

I mean, fricking come one man!

Let Kurapika and Leorio have their fricking arc. Jesus christ.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 29, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> we don't need to
> 
> I mean, fricking come one man!
> 
> Let Kurapika and Leorio have their fricking arc. Jesus christ.



Am I stopping them ? No.

Just, with how long the last arc (not counting the election stuff) has taken, well, not sure I'd have the patience for the main character to just flat out not be there, after a 2 year hiatus.

It's one thing if this'd be a series with a normal schedule, but yeah, 2 years between chapters kinda wears out your patience


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

Gons getting nem back.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 29, 2014)

Gon can take it slow, why are you guys fussing over this?

It's not funny when he gets his nen back after he f'd up. That'd be way too easy.

>derpssJmode ON
>backlash
>gets nen back again - done

I find it too easy if that was the case. It doesn't feel right.

Take it slow.

Let Kurapika and Leorio shine in this arc.

I don't find the "HE IS THE MAIN CHARACTER DOE" argument valid. 
He's not getting it back anytime soon. I hope.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 29, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm kinda annoyed we're really gonna waste time on the "Will the main character get his powers back" thing ?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's not that this can't be done well, if the right amount of fucks are given by the author (unlike certain people I could name coughKubocough) but knowing Togashi well.....the fact he's on a (hopefully) one week break now doesn't exactly fill me with confidence that we're gonna manage to get that behind us any time soon.



Don't look at it as a question of will he get his powers back but instead how he will get his powers back.

This is a chance for Togashi to further detail how the nen system works. It is also coincides with the fact that Gon no longer has a goal. The series can rebuild both Gon's physical and mental states in one go. Hopefully Gon's fighting style will be more interesting after this.


----------



## exabyte (Jun 29, 2014)

The current arc is interesting enough without Gon. I couldn't care less if he was gone forever. Bring back Killua though.


----------



## Rob (Jun 29, 2014)

I feel like I'm in the minority when I say that I like Gon more than Killua. 

I mean, they're both great, but Gon edges him out, imo.


----------



## ZE (Jun 29, 2014)

The current arc is interesting enough without Killua. I couldn't care less if he was gone forever. Bring back Gon though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 29, 2014)

The current arc is interesting enough without kuroro ,I couldn't care less if he was gone forever. Bring back hisoka though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 29, 2014)

I believe, Kurapika will have to crossdress AGAIN in he plans to be very close to the Prince


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 29, 2014)

exabyte said:


> The current arc is interesting enough without Gon. I couldn't care less if he was gone forever. Bring back Killua though.




I feel that Gon and Killua had plenty of focus during the chimera ant and election arc.

Gon can't use his nen and is being home schooled while Killua's traveling the world with his "sister". 
They also currently have no reason to venture into the dark continent.

Togashi should just have Leorio and Kurapika be the main characters for this arc.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 29, 2014)

The current arc is interesting enough without Hisoshit ,I couldn't care less if he was gone forever. Bring back HANZO though.


----------



## MDave (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a feeling a time skip might happen. And we come back to when Gon has finished his schooling at home, and he wants to go out to the dark continent or he gets requested to go there, because of something. Like they have lost contact with Beyond and Ging and co, and they want to send a team out (Gon and Killua plus new and old characters?) Would be keep Ging's powers and the rest of the zodiacs and Beyond's abilities a secret until its time Gon went out there.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 29, 2014)

I couldnt care less bout Togashi, bring back Akira.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally I want all 4 (Gon, Killua, Leorio and Kurapika) to be together again like the early days instead of trading 2 for the other 2.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 29, 2014)

MDave said:


> I have a feeling a time skip might happen. And we come back to when Gon has finished his schooling at home, and he wants to go out to the dark continent or he gets requested to go there, because of something. *Like they have lost contact with Beyond and Ging and co, and they want to send a team out (Gon and Killua plus new and old characters?)* Would be keep Ging's powers and the rest of the zodiacs and Beyond's abilities a secret until its time Gon went out there.




If top hunters like the Zodiacs, Ging, and Beyond fail in their expedition then pretty much no one else will consider sending more out there.

As for time skips, I don't think that HxH will have them.

It is weird though that the main character is unable to participate in the greatest setting for an adventure in his own manga.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jun 30, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> As for time skips, I don't think that HxH will have them.



I dunno, I think I could see it happening someday when the sh!t starts to hit the fan and  
see many character die off.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 30, 2014)

The only reason to have a time skip is to fast-forward when the main characters aren't doing anything important, in a manga where you always focus on the main characters.

Togashi does "time-skips" by putting the main characters on a freaking bus and concentrating on someone else. The Chimera Ant arc was a "time-skip" for Leorio (to build up his nen abilities) and for Kurapika (to build up his own private mafia and collect eyes). So you want a time-skip for Gon and Killua to get stronger or whatever? Perfect! Togashi can do that. While Gon and Killua are doing nothing for a year or two, we get Leorio and Kurapika and the Zodiacs and Pariston and Beyond and Ging traveling the Dark Continent without them. 


~ Yonk


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 30, 2014)

exabyte said:


> The current arc is interesting enough without Gon. I couldn't care less if he was gone forever. Bring back Killua though.



Seriously what the hell is up with thses ppl saying they dont want gon in the story? If there is no gon there is no hxh. He is the protagonist, the story is about him. 





Starburst~ said:


> After reading the Kurapika special again I'm going to guess that Kurupika is from the Dc. Well maybe not him specifically but his family probably migrated over at some point. I'm also going to guess that the city of shooting star has some connection to the Dc. Kurapikas clan was killed because they left the Dc without permission.
> 
> Also what are the odds hunter D is the Don?
> 
> Ok, crazy speculation time over.



The kurta are not from the dc they are from the lusko province, wherever the hell that place is in. 





Saitou Hajime said:


> 1. Gon's Nen being sealed is a completely separate phenomenon from his body being screwed up during the Election arc as a consequence of abusing the power he acquired. The latter is what the association-hired nen eraser had trouble getting rid off.
> 
> 2. I don't see a nen eraser being very helpful, as in this case the "invasive" nen is his own. As Ging pointed out, Gon's Nen is sealed because he himself chose it to be so.



Gons nen is not "sealed" it is normal like ging said. Its just that gon cant bring himself to use his nen because _psychologically_ he cant get over what he did to fight pitou and he doesnt know what to do now that he has found ging.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2014)

MDave said:


> I have a feeling a time skip might happen. And we come back to when Gon has finished his schooling at home, and he wants to go out to the dark continent or he gets requested to go there, because of something. Like they have lost contact with Beyond and Ging and co, and they want to send a team out (Gon and Killua plus new and old characters?) Would be keep Ging's powers and the rest of the zodiacs and Beyond's abilities a secret until its time Gon went out there.



The fake Dark Continent colonization ensures the government that even a failure will look like a success. They would not call a rescue team, not even a secret one, as they have no reason to want to retrieve the people involved.

Gon could want to rescue Kurapica and Leorio though.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't have a problem with Gon being in this arc or not. But he doesn't NEED to be in this arc especially now that he can't even use Nen. He's now weaker than Leorio and would be burden if he went. Ging told him to look for something to do with his life. The answer is not running off after Ging when he just got done with that.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 30, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> we don't need to
> 
> I mean, fricking come one man!
> 
> Let Kurapika and Leorio have their fricking arc. Jesus christ.



They will but you cant forget about the protagonists. When it comes down to it they are just side characters with only gon and killua being the only real main characters. The only reason we follow these side characters so closely is that eventually something about what they are going thru will also be something the protagonists will evbentually deal with. Even tho this is the case it isnt like side characters cant be fleshed out because they are side characters. They will get theirs but you just cant forget about the protagonist. That isnt how storytelling works. 





Stilzkin said:


> Don't look at it as a question of will he get his powers back but instead how he will get his powers back.
> 
> This is a chance for Togashi to further detail how the nen system works. It is also coincides with the fact that Gon no longer has a goal. The series can rebuild both Gon's physical and mental states in one go.* Hopefully Gon's fighting style will be more interesting after this*.



His fighting style is already interesting. He just needs to be able to master (spam) jajanken when he gets his nen back and trains.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2014)

kraupika and leorio aren't supposed to be side characters!!! Also I doubt spamming jajanken would make for interesting fights, he needs to add some complex layers to the hatsu like maybe some extra moves or combinations to make it more interesting.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> His fighting style is already interesting. He just needs to be able to master (spam) jajanken when he gets his nen back and trains.



Jajanken, is fairly limited hatsu. Where can it grow other than just becoming a stronger version of the same thing? It's purely offensive too, and in a straight forward fashion.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder what the "special project" is. A new movie? A new game?

Huge chance for the former. The anime's about to end and MH will want to milk it for all its worth. Maybe an origins story of the Zodiac


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 30, 2014)

huh what special project?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 30, 2014)

Moonlight ~Gekka no Tenshi~


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 30, 2014)

didnt know that,hopefully something interesting


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 30, 2014)

is it a one week break or two ?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gon has three moves: a 'Rock', 'Paper', and 'Scissors' move.

He can develop all three, even if the other two can't be as great as they would be for transmutation & emission guys. They are basic techniques so they can be developed well enough.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 30, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is it a one week break or two ?



basically we don't get a chapter for one issue


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2014)

Rereading that last page makes me wonder if Kurapika has a new trick up his sleeve, something to do with his index finger. We don't actually know what it does, so what if he placed another Limitation that only allows him to use it against people who are in possession of Scarlet Eyes?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 30, 2014)

that wouldn't work since kurapika doesn't have the same convinction towards other people as he has for the ryodan.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2014)

Gon is a reinforcement type. Do not expect his fighting style to get much more elaborated than that, unless he ventures further into transmutation and emission, and even then his fighting style will still be based on hand to hand combat because of being a reinforcement type.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 30, 2014)

since hxh is on a break you guys should read this while waiting

Moonlight ~Gekka no Tenshi~


----------



## sadino (Jun 30, 2014)

The "Gon with decades of training" only straight amped up the power of jajanken. Don't expect Gon to deviate from that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2014)

sadino said:


> The "Gon with decades of training" only straight amped up the power of jajanken. Don't expect Gon to deviate from that.



We never saw Gon with decades of training. We saw Gon amped up with potential.


----------



## sadino (Jun 30, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> We never saw Gon with decades of training. We saw Gon amped up with potential.



I'll have to disagree here.

He even kicked Pitou only high enough so he would charge the super duper jajanken in time.If it was just a straight power up he probably would've trouble controlling it.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 30, 2014)

No viz translation yet?


----------



## noonealive (Jun 30, 2014)

i guess not


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2014)

sadino said:


> I'll have to disagree here.
> 
> He even kicked Pitou only high enough so he would charge the super duper jajanken in time.If it was just a straight power up he probably would've trouble controlling it.



What in the world would it mean for Gon to have suddenly gained decades of experience? Are suggesting he gave himself the power to control time to transform himself into a possible future self? All those experiences he will have gone through all of a sudden popping into his head as his body ages? The brief sample of that Gon we saw did not suggest he was a mature Gon. Controlling time like that doesn't fit in with what Gon can do with his powers. What does make sense is him having some control over his body's aging and physical abilities. Being that this is a nen contract situation he is able to raise the powers he can achieve with his nen as well. Time control though...... that would be something out of nowhere.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 30, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> kraupika and leorio aren't supposed to be side characters!!! Also I doubt spamming jajanken would make for interesting fights, he needs to add some complex layers to the hatsu like maybe some extra moves or combinations to make it more interesting.



Mastering jajanken would allow gon to attack at any range without exhausting his nen and would naturally lend it self to complex combinations of attacks. Seriously jajanken is the perfect hatsu for a combat focused enhancer to have.



Stilzkin said:


> Jajanken, is fairly limited hatsu. Where can it grow other than just becoming a stronger version of the same thing? It's purely offensive too, and in a straight forward fashion.



What do you mean by limited? When it comes to straight up combat jajanken is awesome because it gives him attack options at every range. Killua even noted in Gon's fight with knuckle how unperdictable and useful it actually is despite it's simplicity. What's the point of even making another hatsu beside jajanken when we know how devastating it's gonna be when Gon becomes stronger with it? 

It's like saying Netero should have made another hatsu because his bodhisattva is just a statue that hits ppl. He didn't make a new hatsu he just made his one hatsu as powerful as it possibly could be which is exactly what Gon should be doing not wasting his time making up something completely different when he has the perfect hatsu for himself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 30, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> I wonder what the "special project" is. A new movie? A new game?
> 
> Huge chance for the former. The anime's about to end and MH will want to milk it for all its worth. Maybe an origins story of the Zodiac



Filler Arc after Election Arc is done in the anime? A Filler Arc that is canon(Togashi would give his ideas to the anime team).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 30, 2014)

No, I hate when mangakas interfere in the anime like tht


----------



## Yonk (Jun 30, 2014)

Velocity said:


> Rereading that last page makes me wonder if Kurapika has a new trick up his sleeve, something to do with his index finger. We don't actually know what it does



I've long suspected it to be some kind of Transformation ability. Why? Process of elimination. Emperor Time gives Kurapika 100% power of every Nen type, so it makes sense he'd have one of each. By coincidence, there are five fingers and five nen types (minus Specialization).

Thumb has Holy Chain, which can heal through Reinforcement.

Middle finger has Chain Jail which forces a Ryodan member into Zetsu, a Manipulation Ability.  

Ring Finger is the Dowsing Chain which is multipurpose, and as such is straight Materialization.

Little Finger is Judgement Chain, which uses Emission to stay coherent even a long distance away after being wrapped around a target's heart.

The only one left is Transformation and the index finger. I can't guess at what Kurapika would be transforming his nen into, but it makes sense for him to utilize all his abilities instead of simply ignoring one. If I had to guess, it would be to catch the Ryodan off guard. They know from Paku that Kurapika materializes chains. Kurapika knows that his Judgement Chain killed Paku, so he knows that THEY know. He should, then, have taken steps to alter his abilities from what they expect, or he'll be beaten. A materialized chain is a REAL CHAIN created from nen, and so is subject to the same rules of physics and limitations as a real chain, with the exception that it can be hidden through use of In and is a great deal stronger (even his Dowsing Chain could stop bullets). By suddenly producing a chain-like-thing that is created by Transformation instead, he could surprise them by having it possess properties that are not natural to a real chain. It could even do something completely fictional like Hisoka's Bungee Gum does. 

Of course, it could also be something silly like that he literally can't use his index finger as part of the limitation on the ability... but I hope not. 


~ Yonk


----------



## sadino (Jun 30, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> What in the world would it mean for Gon to have suddenly gained decades of experience? Are suggesting he gave himself the power to control time to transform himself into a possible future self? All those experiences he will have gone through all of a sudden popping into his head as his body ages? The brief sample of that Gon we saw did not suggest he was a mature Gon. Controlling time like that doesn't fit in with what Gon can do with his powers. What does make sense is him having some control over his body's aging and physical abilities. Being that this is a nen contract situation he is able to raise the powers he can achieve with his nen as well. Time control though...... that would be something out of nowhere.



Dunno how he did it but he showed a lot of skill in handling that massive power, a simple "power up" won't do that.

One could simply argue that his mind also forcefully matured itself there.Maybe the nen itself gave him control over it?Some sort of information carried, like instinct by other animals? We have soul tranfers as canon so it's not that big a stretch.


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 30, 2014)

Viz translation for chapter 345 can be found at this link, along with the previous chapters. Old links were deleted, so I had to upload them elsewhere.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 30, 2014)

So I just finished reading the entire manga in one week (I tried not to because I didn't want to endure the endless hiatuses, but in the end I couldn't resist). I want to post my review here. I'm copypasting one I posted on TV Tropes, and adding a few things because the word limit didn't let me say everything I wanted.

WARNING: Wall of Text below.

First of all, let's start by saying this isn't exactly a negative review. HXH is good. Really good. It's a shounen manga, but one with a level of intelligence you don't usually see in the genre. This manga focuses heavily on character development, showing characters that deal realistically with their problems, and conflicts that are not as simple as good guy VS bad guy, with each side being capable of being both selfish or selfless depending on the situation. It also has what is probably the best fighting system in the genre, with a very elaborated power level system, and very strategical fights, where the stronger guy can always lose to the weaker one if he is outsmarted. Finally, the storytelling is phenomenal. Each arc has a carefully constructed plot composed of multiple characters, complicated intrigues and numerous plot twists. This is a manga that will leave you thirsty for more, as the story grows more and more thrilling and the stakes are raised to impossible levels.

Unfortunatelly, that's where HXH's biggest weakness lies. Because I've never seen an author so good at destroying audience spectations as Togashi. At each arc, we get a long and thrilling build up, which promises us an epic battle, and in the end doesn't even try to deliver it. In an attempt of deconstructing the shounen genre, Togashi goes too far, and forgets to deliver what made the genre good in the first place. Allow me to elaborate:

- Hunter exam arc: we get a series of exams, each one more amazing than the previous one. The forest hide and seek mission was particulary awesome. Then we get to the final round, and every single fight except for Gon x Hanzo is either cancelled or off-paneled. The arc ends abruptly because of the interfering of Illumi, and all the finalists except Killua and the dead guy pretty much get their hunter licenses for free.

- Killua rescue arc comes next, and promises me an actual conclusion to the hunter exam, by concluding Killua's arc. We get a mini-training arc, which is pointless because the protagonists are still weaker than every single person in the Zoldyck estate, and then Togashi decides to show that the supposedly bad guys aren't that bad (except for Illumi but he doesn't appear), and they let Killua go for free. No battle. No conclusion. The arc is over.

- Then comes the tournament tower (forgot the name). Essentially a training arc, introducing the nen system and developing Hisoka. It wasn't bad. The final battle against Hisoka was good, and I wasn't expecting Gon to win, or even to stick around after it. Still, this wasn't exactly a major arc, more of a build up arc for the rest of the series. An epic ending was yet to come.

- Yorknew City comes, and delivers an amazing conspiracy story. An awesome group of villains, a revenge plot, a war between the mafia and the assassins. But before the arc ends, I realize there's something wrong about to happen. The villains aren't as bad as they initially seemed to be. You can symphatize and root for them. And Kurapika is kind of a jerk, and the manga is obiously trying to tell us a "revenge is bad and destroys you" type of story. It does it, masterfully, but in the end, we are left with no conclusion. Again. Two mooks died, Kurapika gave up on his revenge, the assassins stopped chasing him, and the main villain left with a power loss that he will recover from in the following arc. Another masperpiece of a story, with another lame conclusion.

- Then comes Greed Island. I swear, if Greed Island had done this crap again, I would have stopped reading after it. But no. Greed Island is my favorite arc in the manga, because it's the only one that delivers everything it promises. Yet another long (but fun) training arc, an interesting game, then an amazing dodgeball match, and a final battle against a crazy villain where the hero surpasses his own limits to win. Shounen perfection. Togashi shows me that the one who once told me the story of that epic battle between Yusuke and Toguro is still alive, somewhere.

- You know what comes next. The infamous Chimera Ant arc. I was prepared for the worst. But the worst wasn't so bad. It was actually on par with the rest of the series. First, we get the prelude of an apocalypse scenario that would make Attack on Titan look like child's play. Obviously the good guys are going to prevent it from happening, but the feeling of danger is awesome. Then, Kaito dies an epic death, and we move to the worst part of the arc. The long ass build up. While it was necessary, and some parts of it were genuinelly good, Togashi went overboard with the sheer number of chapters, and could have made less pointless fights. I could only imagine what was like to read that one chapter a week, with hiatuses. But then it comes. The invasion. At this point, the hype is achieving a level so critical that Togashi couldn't possible break it. Oh who am I kidding, it's Togashi. He starts by showing us a fight that lasts at least 30 chapters, involves 5 different characters, and ends with Knuckle flushing away his entire character development down the toilet and failing to kill Yupi, who lets him live and walks away. Then there's Pufu, who avoids every possible fight and spends the whole arc conspirating against everyone (just... fuck Pufu). Then Pitou, who is the most well developed of the three, but in the end becomes a plot device for Gon's revenge arc. Not much to complain, since I actually liked Gon's development in this arc, but yeah, Pitou could have gone down with an actual fight. Finally, Meruem. His fight and his arc is one of the things I liked the most. He is killed by Netero, the resident 200-year-old-strongest-man-alive, after a very cool battle and an epic sacrifice, and dies in a heartwarming way, after an interesting character arc. I approved. But Chimera Ant ends, and I'm still not sure if it delivered everything it promised.

- Finally, Hunter Election. Another breather arc that doesn't promise much. It was cool enough, and I liked the Alluka arc. Plus all the zodiacs are awesome.

That's it. Good characters, good world building, good storytelling, bad climaxes. Or anti-climaxes, one after another, with no pay-off. In the end, all that's left is a bitter taste in the mouth. A feeling of what could have happened, as the plot moves into another arc to start it all over again. Other than Greed Island, every major arc had an ending that lacked an actual climax. An epic battle. A thriumph of good versus evil, that even mature mangas like FMA and 20th Century Boys can do, and yet HxH systematically fails at.

But yeah, I like HxH. I'm gonna stick to hit, reading it weekly and enduring the hiatuses. I just hope the next arcs are better, and I don't end up being trolled by Togashi again.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 30, 2014)

sadino said:


> Dunno how he did it but he showed a lot of skill in handling that massive power, a simple "power up" won't do that.
> 
> One could simply argue that his mind also forcefully matured itself there.Maybe the nen itself gave him control over it?Some sort of information carried, like instinct by other animals? We have soul tranfers as canon so it's not that big a stretch.



I think the ability to handle it is a minor detail. It's just kind of part of the deal that he can manage the extra power as he gets it.



> Wall of Text



I disagree. I don't think HxH arcs suffers from anti-climaxes. The climaxes don't tend to be as eventful as is common in shounen but that has to do with the tone and general shape of the arc. The focus in a lot of shounen arcs is towards the end when the villains we've grown to hate finally get to be defeated in an epic battle. This isn't really the case with HxH, the events are spread across the arc and our attention isn't centered around the outcome.

It makes HxH less of an action series but it never really sees itself as that anyway.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 30, 2014)

Anticlimax automatically translates to not-a-cliche shonen ending. It somehow ended without a fight, which is apparently the only possible outcome ever.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 30, 2014)

Safellizer is right. Kurapika and Leorio aren't supposed to be side characters. That is the main reason why people qq'd too hard when they didn't see the both of em in the previous arcs. I still don't agree that only Gon and Killua are the _only_ main characters.

Tupadre, Jajanken is not the best, lol.

Look at Netero. He is reinforcement as well. I doubt any human could combat well against his reinforcement techniques. Much less his prime.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 30, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Gons nen is not "sealed" it is normal like ging said. Its just that gon cant bring himself to use his nen because _psychologically_ he cant get over what he did to fight pitou and he doesnt know what to do now that he has found ging.



His AURA is what's normal. He just can't see it anymore because he can no longer use Nen. As Ging said, back then Gon fought with the intent of throwing EVERYTHING away. That's why he's normal now.

Actually even the theory that his Nen is just sealed is now dubious having read the Viz translation, which makes it seem like this really is the end of the road as far as Gon and Nen. Even this line from the fan translation:

"If you want more there will be a price to pay."

Which fans took to mean as it being possible for Gon to get his Nen back is translated differently in the Viz translation:

"You'd be ungrateful if you wanted more."

Which brings me to my other theory that Gon would have to seek a new kind of power to get back into the game.


----------



## MDave (Jun 30, 2014)

If Gon learns about Don's existence, he will have a new goal, find him like he did (kind of) with his dad.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 30, 2014)

I just posted this on mangahelpers. 



> I'm probably not gonna do this every week, but I decided to upload the viz translation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll delete the album sometime this week so download it if you want to keep it.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 30, 2014)

Mito is wearing something similar to crocs, lol.

Love the detail.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 30, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Safellizer is right. Kurapika and Leorio aren't supposed to be side characters. That is the main reason why people qq'd too hard when they didn't see the both of em in the previous arcs. I still don't agree that only Gon and Killua are the _only_ main characters.
> 
> Tupadre, Jajanken is not the best, lol.
> 
> Look at Netero. He is reinforcement as well. I doubt any human could combat well against his reinforcement techniques. Much less his prime.



Gon and killua are the protagonist and deuteragonist respectivbely. The oveerwhelming majority of this story follows them because their friendship is one of the main themes of this story. And that is only followed so closely because when it comes down to it this story is about gon and killua is the most important person to him, which is why he gets so much focus as the deuteragonist. Kurapika and leorio are still major characters just like Kite and Ging but gon and killua will always be the "main"' charateers.

As for netero he is a reinforcer but exclusively uses emission so you cant really compaere it to jajanken. And even his bodhisattva at the age he fought meruem would not stand a chance against adult gons jajanken. Imagine if gon would have use scissors or papeer in that form. It would be absolutely devastating.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Uhh. The reason the king survived Netero's onslaught was because his "skin" was tough. Imagine if he was not as "hard". His natural durability + his massive nen defense was what made him survive Netero's attacks.

I'm pretty sure he died several times if it weren't for his tough skin.

I don't think any human would survive getting smacked around like that. I don't even think "adult" Gon is that much faster to be able to react to those fists/hands. 

I'd rather have Netero's techniques than the loljajanken. It's too slow. Killua would godspeed murder his ass while he's charging it.

That's how I see it.

SAI SHO GU- *gets smacked by the buddhaw/ever hands* Do you get it? It's not that effective. It's not THE best reinforcement technique like you have said. 

It's too inefficient. Imagine doing that in front of Feitan. The normal Gon, not the other one. Please.

If I can't convince you about the main characters, I will stop. I've made my point.

Also, I'm pretty sure those hands are blunt attacks. Emission is like Razor's nen ball which he used to destroy a ship.


I don't know if this is legit or not, but heck, it's worth a look.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> His AURA is what's normal. He just can't see it anymore because he can no longer use Nen. As Ging said, back then Gon fought with the intent of throwing EVERYTHING away. That's why he's normal now.
> 
> Actually even the theory that his Nen is just sealed is now dubious having read the Viz translation, which makes it seem like this really is the end of the road as far as Gon and Nen. Even this line from the fan translation:
> 
> ...



Alluka is obviously the reason why he is "normal" now. Apparently her healing him didnt restore his ability to use nen after he gave it up to beat pitou. So he is gonna have to find some other way to gain bacvk his nen and that will most likely be thru the proper way, meditation, just like netero. Which will probably in turn allow him to come back even stronger just like netero after his training at 50. But even still there is no reason for him to make a new hatsu since he is an enhancer and his nen type isnt just gonna magically change either.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> G
> As for netero he is a reinforcer but exclusively uses emission so you cant really compaere it to jajanken. And even his bodhisattva at the age he fought meruem would not stand a chance against adult gons jajanken. Imagine if gon would have use scissors or papeer in that form. It would be absolutely devastating.



You can compare it because we are talking about what characters can do. If we have reinforcers who can choose to use other types effectively than that means a character that has a limited type doesn't have a excuse to not have a more interesting ability. Gon uses other types in his hatsu as well anyway. 

His paper and scissors would be weaker than what we saw of rock. We don't know if Gon would be able to withstand Netero's zero, Gon is not Mereum even with his contract. 

Netero's abilities provide both offense and defense very effectively. Gon is able to make use of jajanken mainly with creative thinking. If we had a series that focused on Netero I bet we would see him use his hatsu in interesting ways as well.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Uhh. The reason the king survived Netero's onslaught was because his "skin" was tough. Imagine if he was not as "hard". His natural durability + his massive nen defense was what made him survive Netero's attacks.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he died several times if it weren't for his tough skin.
> 
> ...



The kings durability isnt why the bodhisattvba didnt hurt him its bcuz it was just weak. Not even pitou was hurt by it and she is far less durable than meruem. Adult gon is much stronger than the king being an enhancer on his same level and its possible he might even be able block the hands without getting flung around like  meruem or even stop them all togetheer. And even if he couldnt he is incvredibly fast himself and can attack with janken chi and paa at long range and they can and probably would overpower old neteros bodhisattva.

Again when it comes to jajanken it is easily the most versitile hatsu for an enhancer. Black widow is almost as good as jajanken when it comes to versitility but it doesnt have attack options at any range like jajanken does. Idk why you keep bringing up the bodhisattva when that is exclusively an emission hatsu but you cant really compare them to one another. 





Stilzkin said:


> You can compare it because we are talking about what characters can do. If we have reinforcers who can choose to use other types effectively than that means a character that has a limited type doesn't have a excuse to not have a more interesting ability. Gon uses other types in his hatsu as well anyway.
> 
> His paper and scissors would be weaker than what we saw of rock. We don't know if Gon would be able to withstand Netero's zero, Gon is not Mereum even with his contract.
> 
> Netero's abilities provide both offense and defense very effectively. Gon is able to make use of jajanken mainly with creative thinking. If we had a series that focused on Netero I bet we would see him use his hatsu in interesting ways as well.



Why do you keep saying that jajanken isnt interesting when that is completely subjective? All i have been saying is that jajanken is the most versitile hatsu for gon to have and that he doesnt need some new flashy ability just bcuz you dont like it. I dont care whetheer or not you think it is interesting or not.

Then you say chi and paa would be weaker than rock (in adult form or at mastery level i guess) but there is no proof for that claim. The same way you cant say zero hand would be weakeer than any enhancvement hatsu netero might make just bcuz he is an enhancer. 

Then you go on to say gon would netero survive zero hand in a fight with netero, which is true, but i say if gon and old neteero fought if he didnt use the 99 hand then zero hand immediately he would lose badly.

Idk what point youre trying to make but all im saying is that when it comes to the abilities at their core jajanken is the best. If you wanna compare it to the bodhisattva its still better than it. The only reason the bodhisattva is impressive is how netero uses it. If it was anyone but him it would just be some oveerly large statue that would be to slow and weak to even fight with but netero made it epic. The same can happen with jajanken if gon uses chi and paa more effectively. 

Now the reason i say it is more effective as a core ability than the bodhisattva is bcuz its so simple and easy to use it provides a solid foundation to grow its powers. And by incorporating emission and transmutation it can be used at any range and strategically. No enhancement hatsu besides black widow is as versitile as that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> The kings durability isnt why the bodhisattvba didnt hurt him its bcuz it was just weak. Not even pitou was hurt by it and she is far less durable than meruem. Adult gon is much stronger than the king being an enhancer on his same level and its possible he might even be able block the hands without getting flung around like  meruem or even stop them all togetheer.



Pitou got smacked once. That doesn't compare to the onslaught Mereum got. Gon is not an ant, the ants physical capabilities are clearly far beyond those of humans. Mereum was smashing  holes through rock without nen wasn't he?


----------



## exabyte (Jul 1, 2014)

Adult Gon's durability is low. He lost his arm to Pitou when he was caught off-guard. And I doubt Pitou's attacks are stronger than Netero's.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Pitou got smacked once. That doesn't compare to the onslaught Mereum got. Gon is not an ant, the ants physical capabilities are clearly far beyond those of humans. Mereum was smashing  holes through rock without nen wasn't he?



Meruem is definitely more durable than adult gon but gon is much stronger than him. Again its possible with chi and/or paa he could destroy netero and his bodhisattva but we dont really know for sure. I think adult gon could definitely beat old neteero provided netero didnt use the zero hand immediately. And even if he does that still might not kill adult gon who really knows.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Alluka is obviously the reason why he is "normal" now. Apparently her healing him didnt restore his ability to use nen after he gave it up to beat pitou. So he is gonna have to find some other way to gain bacvk his nen and that will most likely be thru the proper way, meditation, just like netero. Which will probably in turn allow him to come back even stronger just like netero after his training at 50. But even still there is no reason for him to make a new hatsu since he is an enhancer and his nen type isnt just gonna magically change either.



Ging already told us why he's normal now: Gon gave it all up willingly. Asking for more than that would be just pushing it. So it seems he just has to accept life as a normal dude, or find a new power other than Nen.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 1, 2014)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> I just posted this on mangahelpers.




So Ging said "you'd be ungrateful" if Gon wanted his powers to return and not "he'll pay a price"? Man those early translations are lame.

Now that I think about it, this could just be Ging trying to get Gon to stay out of life for awhile, lol.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 1, 2014)

He's not gonna find a new power other than nen. At least I hope he doesn't, Nen is so creative and fun, Togashi doesn't have to introduce another power into the series. 

Ging already told Gon he could see his aura just fine when he was right next to him. It's just Gon that can't see it, which obviously mean something , I don't know what it exactly means, but according to Ging, Gon still has his Nen.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 1, 2014)

My best guess at the moment would be...

Gon's aura gate or whatever was first opened by their first master at the tower right? What if... This time; Gon will open it by himself, which will be a little bit different and it probably need training/mediation.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Ging already told us why he's normal now: Gon gave it all up willingly. Asking for more than that would be just pushing it. So it seems he just has to accept life as a normal dude, or find a new power other than Nen.



There is no other power system besides nen and gon gave up his ability to use nen during his fight with pitou, that contract does not stand now bcuz alluka healed him so he will eventually gain it back somehow (probably thru meditation like neteero). 





oOLawlietOo said:


> He's not gonna find a new power other than nen. At least I hope he doesn't, Nen is so creative and fun, Togashi doesn't have to introduce another power into the series.
> 
> Ging already told Gon he could see his aura just fine when he was right next to him. It's just Gon that can't see it, which obviously mean something , I don't know what it exactly means, but according to Ging, Gon still has his Nen.



It just means gon cant use nen right now bcuz of his transformation and the that alluka only healed him and didnt restore his ability to use nen. It isnt like he can never get it back bcuz he is normal right now and all he has to do is relearn nen which should be too hard but wont happen too fast.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jul 1, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> He's not gonna find a new power other than nen. At least I hope he doesn't, Nen is so creative and fun, Togashi doesn't have to introduce another power into the series.
> 
> Ging already told Gon he could see his aura just fine when he was right next to him. It's just Gon that can't see it, which obviously mean something , I don't know what it exactly means, but according to Ging, Gon still has his Nen.
> 
> ...



You can have aura and still not be able to use Nen, the latter being what Gon traded away. If it was a simple matter of starting over again I doubt Ging would be talking with such finality.



tupadre97 said:


> There is no other power system besides nen and gon gave up his nen during his fight with pitou, that contract does not stand now bcuz alluka healed him so he will eventually gain it back somehow (probably thru meditation like neteero).



A new power system can easily be introduced. And why would the contract not stand just because Alluka healed him?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> You can have aura and still not be able to use Nen, the latter being what Gon traded away. If it was a simple matter of starting over again I doubt Ging would be talking with such finality.



Ging is comforting Gon and telling him not to obsess over the loss of nen when he was close to losing his life.

He isn't talking with finality. If he was sure that Gon had lost nen forever he would have told him so. Instead he tells to see what he can do for now. 



> A new power system can easily be introduced. And why would the contract not stand just because Alluka healed him?



No, a new power system can't be introduced easily. Is Gon going to suddenly discover a new spiritual power? Are we going to get a couple of arcs of Gon training that power like we did with nen?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh, lol. Someone seriously thinks Gon could beat Netero? All of my laughs... I can't take it. 

Look at it again, please. When it hits, it *is* reinforcement. Emission is fricking throwing aura. I don't get why you would think that a blunt attack is emission. Read up on emission again, please.

Link removed
Also, I'm 100% sure that Pitou wasn't even hit by a hand, but just pushed away by Netero's aura. Does the hit look like a hand to you? Compare it to when he hits Meruem and answer me. There was a hand there but it didn't even connect, now THAT'S an example of an emission attack. It was purely aura that hit Pitou.

Jajanken might be destructive, but who would just stand there and look at it? You seriously think Netero would get hit by that?

"The kings durability isnt why the bodhisattvba didnt hurt him its bcuz it was just weak." 

Again, *NO*. It is *exactly* the reason why he survived. If he didn't have the natural durability of an ant + his massive nen to guard himself, he'd die easily. Why do you think otherwise?

You're talking about long range? Who has more range, Netero or Gon? Answer please.

I'm like a broken record here. God damn. It's like I'm telling a guy that 1+1 = 2 but he keeps on insisting that the answer is 89 or something, what the hell.

It was purely aura after all.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 1, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Oh, lol. Someone seriously thinks Gon could beat Netero? All of my laughs... I can't take it.
> 
> Look at it again, please. When it hits, it *is* reinforcement. Emission is fricking throwing aura. I don't get why you would think that a blunt attack is emission. Read up on emission again, please.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

The people who just say Adult Gnoo > Netero are just 

I mean come on, adult Gon is extremely powerful, but he is still beneath Netero in terms of battle. Pitou managed to rip off Gon's arm just by clawing at it, if Gon gets one hit from the Buddha he'll turn into paste


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 1, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The people who just say Adult Gnoo > Netero are just
> 
> I mean come on, adult Gon is extremely powerful, but he is still beneath Netero in terms of battle. Pitou managed to rip off Gon's arm just by clawing at it,* if Gon gets one hit from the Buddha he'll turn into paste*


----------



## All The Good Names Are Taken (Jul 1, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


>



Yes it's very stoopid


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Lelwut?

You guys who think Gon-san get stomped by Netero are joking, right?

Not only was Gon-san hyped to be on Meruem's level (not even Netero was on Meruem's level) he beat Pitou who 1.) couldn't be injured by a Meruem who was trying to kill him and casually tanked an Emission attack from Netero who albeit was trying to BFR him, he still withstood the damage that anyone would have taken had it not been Pitou.

Gon-san is above Netero as are most likely guys like Ging and Beyond.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Gon doesn't have Meruem's durability. Let's say he is as fast as Meruem (lol) Would he last a thousand strikes though? On top of that, Gon doesn't have the same calculation speed/intellect as Meruem. Add that in and you have a dead Gon. End of the argument.

The original argument was "Jajanken is the best technique an enhancer could get" or w/ever, something along those lines.

No! Why can't you guys see that it's a shitty technique?!


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, Jajanken has never really looked too impressive. In a fight Gon's only real options are to just completely overwhelm the opponent (Pitou), or to use feints with the 3 techniques. It would be fine if all 3 of the techniques were equal, but they're not, Rock is pretty much the only one worth a damn.

Wing was right, Enhancers don't really seem like the type that actually needs techniques, Gon would be better off developing an overwhelming aura and fighting like Uvogin. Guess what he did when he fought Pitou, he used Rock exclusively at his highest level of power, Rock is just an enhanced punch, why did he make Jajanken again?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Lelwut?
> 
> You guys who think Gon-san get stomped by Netero are joking, right?
> 
> ...



Are you being sarcastic?

Netero showed to be able to one shoot Pitou without even using the budah.

Gon was hyped to be on Meruem's level, but old Netero fought Meruem for hours despite having the classical ability disadvantage. Netero, as a 110 years old man, was the fast attacking dude with "average" striking force, while Meruem is the young tank that could even survive a nuke...

Unlike Meruem whose durability exceed beyond the rest of his physical capacities for what he showed, prior to eating his guards, Gon is well balanced and his durability is far inferior to that of Meruem.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

They fought for a couple of minutes, but that's besides the point.

Bottomline, Jajanken is not as nice as it looks. It's not the best technique an enhancer could hope for. I would not have it if I was an enhancer. Uvo has a much better "Jajanken" and he can move around with it too. 

Fricking Nobunaga is an Enhancer. Look at that shit. Nen is far too complex and beautiful for you to just boil enhancers down to "jajanken". You can mix and match. Like I've said, look at Nobunaga. Increase his overall stats to match the new guys and tadaaa ~ you have a killing 'enhancer' that doesn't use fists.


----------



## hell no (Jul 1, 2014)

Lol, Gon san being stronger than Netero Sr., seriously? He's the glass cannon of HxH. Awesome offense, but when Pitou could rip his arm off casually, no way in hell would he have withstood Netero's Hundred Hand Slap.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

hell no said:


> Lol, Gon san being stronger than Netero Sr., seriously? He's the glass cannon of HxH. Awesome offense, *but when Pitou could rip his arm off casually*, no way in hell would he have withstood Netero's Hundred Hand Slap.



To be fair to Gon...

Nen can become more powerful in death, it wasn't Pitou that ripped his arm off, it was Terpischore that was "clad in an even more monstrous nen after death"



Then earlier on in the series you have Phinks saying this


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Are you being sarcastic?
> 
> Netero showed to be able to one shoot Pitou without even using the budah.
> 
> ...



Yet he tried to and failed.

Hours? Please give me time-stamps via the manga. That whole thing lasted the length of a day, they were not fighting for hours. They were fighting for less than an hour as they both started and stopped before Doctor Blythe could finish healing Komugi.

He doesn't need to have comparable durability to Meruem (which even Netero didn't have) to be his equal in terms of strength and damage output which is what Pitou was talking about in the first place.

Even Meruem who had tried to kill Pitou couldn't (albeit not a full-blown attack either).


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

All this Jajanken hate


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> All this Jajanken hate



Jajanken is one of da besto Hatsus and everyone hates it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

People still hyping beyond

Hope you get disappointed, your tears will taste the sweetest


----------



## Ruse (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Jajanken is one of da besto Hatsus and everyone hates it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> People still hyping beyond
> 
> Hope you get disappointed, your tears will taste the sweetest



What do you mean "hyping" Beyond?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't hate it. I just don't agree that it's "the best" technique an enhancer could get. christ.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> What do you mean "hyping" Beyond?



Beyond is so strong, beyond is obviously top tier, beyond is the besto husbando etc


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Beyond is so strong, beyond is obviously top tier, beyond is the besto husbando etc



Err, well a lot suggests the man is strong. Not only has he survived the DC once before, he's the leader of a group who are going to head into the DC yet again. If he's confident enough in his skill to go there for a second time, that says a lot (or he's a moron which I don't think is the case as he was easily able to read the motives of the V5). Thinking Beyond isn't strong is quite asinine IMO.



CaramelCinnamon said:


> I don't hate it. I just don't agree that it's "the best" technique an enhancer could get. christ.



Eh, lucky for you he'll probably be getting either a new technique or a variation of Jajanken.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Err, well a lot suggests the man is strong. Not only has he survived the DC once before, he's the leader of a group who are going to head into the DC yet again. If he's confident enough in his skill to go there for a second time, that says a lot (or he's a moron which I don't think is the case as he was easily able to read the motives of the V5). Thinking Beyond isn't strong is quite asinine IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, lucky for you he'll probably be getting either a new technique or a variation of Jajanken.



Who is stronger Anderson silva or les shroud?
Who dies first on a uninhabited island?

Yeah, exactly.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 'Ho is stringer Anderson silva or les shroud?
> Who dies first on a uninhabited island?
> 
> Yeah, exactly.



This isn't an example representative of Beyond and others on the Dark Continent.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> This isn't an example representative of Beyond and others on the Dark Continent.



Actually it is, it is an exact on in fact.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Actually it is, it is an exact on in fact.



No, it really isn't.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Lelwut?
> 
> You guys who think Gon-san get stomped by Netero are joking, right?
> 
> ...



We don't know if Pitou's judgement was right, even Pitou doesn't seem to have of her own judgement. You have to understand what Gon did to realize why Pitou would say such a thing. Not everyone could have transformed the way he did. It took a mindset and a level of conviction which the series had hinted at was a special aspect of Gon. This purity of mental states is why the series keeps telling us Gon is monstrous. 

The fangs that Gon bared may not have been specifically the transformation we saw. The transformation occurred for Gon to kill Pitou. So what Pitou may be worrying about is what would have happened had Gon's conviction turned to getting rid of Mereum. It is his potential to use nen that is terrifying and this is hard to quantify. It is about emotional states not muscles or amount of aura.



> Who is stronger Anderson silva or les shroud?
> Who dies first on a uninhabited island?
> 
> Yeah, exactly.



Beyond is obviously a dangerous man. Even if his power doesn't directly translate well to one on one combat it wouldn't make it less impressive. Not all the fights in this series are done in the context of a brawl.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> We don't know if Pitou's judgement was right, even Pitou doesn't seem to have of her own judgement. You have to understand what Gon did to realize why Pitou would say such a thing. Not everyone could have transformed the way he did. It took a mindset and a level of conviction which the series had hinted at was a special aspect of Gon. This purity of mental states is why the series keeps telling us Gon is monstrous.
> 
> The fangs that Gon bared may not have been specifically the transformation we saw. The transformation occurred for Gon to kill Pitou. So what Pitou may be worrying about is what would have happened had Gon's conviction turned to getting rid of Mereum. It is his potential to use nen that is terrifying and this is hard to quantify. It is about emotional states not muscles or amount of aura.



Of course character statements are always to be taken with a grain of salt and the comparison was most definitely made in regards to Pre-Nuke Meruem but the fact remains that even when Meruem was trying to kill Pitou with that one strike (like I said, not the most serious attack he could have used) he failed to kill her and well... barely even scratched her at that. Of course under normal circumstances he would never be able to restrict his Nen to this limit against Meruem, but I'm just saying if put in a scenario where he's already in that state and isn't restricted by time, he should most certainly be stronger than Netero was when he fought Meruem.

Nah, Pitou even said that she was glad that his transformation was wasted on her because had he used it against Meruem (which he wouldn't have been capable of doing anyway) would have most certainly posed a threat that he couldn't just shrug off like Netero. 

I think we both agree that he wouldn't have been able to use Gon-san on Meruem but I'm speaking from a hypothetical standpoint of them being in a scenario where he could use it without time restrictions.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Yeah, Jajanken has never really looked too impressive. In a fight Gon's only real options are to just completely overwhelm the opponent (Pitou), or to use feints with the 3 techniques. It would be fine if all 3 of the techniques were equal, but they're not, Rock is pretty much the only one worth a damn.
> 
> Wing was right, Enhancers don't really seem like the type that actually needs techniques, Gon would be better off developing an overwhelming aura and fighting like Uvogin. Guess what he did when he fought Pitou, he used Rock exclusively at his highest level of power, *Rock is just an enhanced punch, why did he make Jajanken again?*



Because no one can beat him in rock paper scissor.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> he should most certainly be stronger than Netero was when he fought Meruem.



I don't know about stronger, in terms of aura, but he isn't certainly capable of winning.

One of Netero's strikes is not comparable to an series of them. They are incredibly rapid and non-stopping. They are used a shield by Netero as well as an offensive weapon. If Gon can't tank them like Mereum then he would quickly end up slaughtered. 

The claim that Gon would be able to take one of the hits like Pitou was isn't fully supported. I think Netero would be able to defeat Pitou and it wouldn't be a fight. Mereum managed to handle Netero because of his intelligence and tough skin. Pitou will not be able to find that needle's hole in a field like Mereum nor would she be able to remain in undamaged. 

Likewise I don't think Gon would be able to see through Mereum's technique. He'll have a hard time just charging up when he is being smacked around in directions he can't predict.




> Nah, Pitou even said that she was glad that his transformation was wasted on her because had he used it against Meruem (which he wouldn't have been capable of doing anyway) would have most certainly posed a threat that he couldn't just shrug off like Netero.



That doesn't mean it was that transformation though. It is the use of the nen contract system that was the real threat. It is something that he can only use once (unless you have an someone around like Alluka like Gon ended up having).

Again, the series has long been talking about Gon's potential. Even a chapter ago Gon was hinted at being a monster. These references haven't been about the amount of aura he may eventually have, they have been about his mental and emotional capabilities. 

Gon's true potential comes in being able to do things like the transformation that is what Pitou managed to feel.

That said the transformation may not have been useless on Mereum. I don't think it would have been capable of defeating him though. It definitely would have had a better shot at damaging the king then Netero's palms.




> Rock is just an enhanced punch, why did he make Jajanken again?



It's a hatsu.

The fact that Gon has a ritual before using that enhanced punch makes that punch stronger. The same is true for the paper and scissor components.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Let's see.
If you guys are going on about it, I will be too.

If Netero and Gon fought, it would not be about how destructive Gon's punches will be. It's IF he could take a thousand hits like Meruem did. It's IF he could get close enough to attack Netero. And the answer is NO. He's not as durable as Meruem. He wouldn't be able to take as much hits as Meruem did. = Dead Gon. Argument over.

Seriously? This started with a guy claiming that Jajanken was the best shit an enhancer could get. And I threw out a couple of enhancers who had better techniques than him. Of course it turned into a VS fight.

Look at Nobunaga. You're restricting all enhancers to fist fights. Guess what? Not all enhancers are/should be restricted/stereotyped(lol) to fist fighting. 

Imagine, a Gon who is trained with a sword vs a Gon who is still practicing "Jajanken". Yeah. There you go.

I will repeat it for the last time, Jajanken is not the best shit an enhancer could come up with.


----------



## sadino (Jul 1, 2014)

Beyond's fierceness screams at him being dangerous(and strong).

Could it be a major flop? I doubt it, Netero wouldn't raise and "respect" a faker.

@Netero VS Gon-san

Don't think he would win easily as most think, any strong fighter while overwhelmed by the Bodhistva attacks could constantly keep using Ren to fully protect it's body.Meruem wasn't even shown(though it was implied he did) using Ten to fend of those attacks...Gon's insane aura in Ren would probably resist it like Meruem did.

We also haven't seen his super duper Scissor and Paper attacks, those two could make a difference...


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not sure Gon's aura could even compete with Meruem.

Meruem's aura definitely helped him tank the attacks. But you are forgetting an ant's natural durability. Couple that natural durability with his monstrous Nen and there you go. A fighter who could tank more than a thousand hits.

Gon doesn't have that natural durability an ant has. We're not even sure if his Nen capacity is equal to that of the king. Let's not forget, we don't even know if he's as fast as Meruem too.

Human durability + Nen
Vs
King's natural durability + Nen
Why is it so hard to understand? It's literally 1 + 1.

You're also forgetting, Gon doesn't have the same calculating speed Meruem has. Think about it for a sec, please. Meruem was implied to be the best at calculating. Gon doesn't have that feat. He will *not* find that light hidden in a million needles.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

The new episode also came out. Damn good voice acting.. 

Makes it more tear-jerking.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

It manifested into a real thing you *fool*. It is emission at first but it is enhancement when it hits.


I still can't see a hand there. Point it out please. This attack is strictly emission. Why can't you see the difference? Pitou would still get murdered anyway so there's the end of that.

"When it comes to meruem it was his durability and the fact that the hands were weak, like he said during fight, was the reason why it didnt hurt him."

WHAT?! All of my laughs. No. It was strictly because he was effin durable. It's not that the hands were weak.
He only found it "weak" because he was durable. I would say a punch of a 5 year old kid is weak. That's coming from me. But if that 5 year old kid punched another 5 year old kid, the kid who got punched will have a different opinion compared to me. Don't you get it? This time it's 2 + 2.


All of these claims.
Gon fast enough to attack Netero.
Gon durable enough to last a thousand hits from Netero.
Gon quick witted enough to be able to make a counter attack to Netero.

I can't..

Where's your proof of his Chi or Paa being that much destructive? Provide scans please. I don't even think he's as fast as the king. Speed is an issue here too. Not his destructive capability. If he can't get near Netero, he's over. If he can't last a couple of hits, he's over. If he's not as quick witted as the king, he's over. Guess what?

SAI SHO GUU JAN KEN G- *gets smacked*
SAI SHO GUU JAN KEN CH- *gets smacked*
SAI SHO GUU JAN KEN P- *gets smacked*

It IS inefficient.



Nobunaga is better of course. It's way more creative than Jajanken. Applying sword techniques when you're an enhancer? Win?

Uvo's BBI is moving. He doesn't need to chant shit and stay in one place too. Of course it's *better*.

Comprehension skills? I'm not saying it's stronger. I'm saying it's *better*. Read up for once.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Let's see.
> If you guys are going on about it, I will be too.
> 
> If Netero and Gon fought, it would not be about how destructive Gon's punches will be. It's IF he could take a thousand hits like Meruem did. It's IF he could get close enough to attack Netero. And the answer is NO. He's not as durable as Meruem. He wouldn't be able to take as much hits as Meruem did. = Dead Gon. Argument over.
> ...



He does have a sword, its called janken chi you fool . Do you even follow this series or just look at the fights on youtube or something?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

A real enhanced sword is different than a nen sword. OMFG Nobunaga should've just ditched his sword if that was the case. 

Nobunaga: I could create a nen sword with my nen, who needs a real sword anyway? derp That's why I don't bring swords! That goes for Feitan too!

They bring those for a reason. It's a lot more effective than just throwing sharp aura.

@YoungChief Exactly.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> He does have a sword, its called janken chi you fool . Do you even follow this series or just look at the fights on youtube or something?





Gon would be better off simply enhancing a real sword, he could have a gladius or how about a Benz knife like Chrollo, that would work nicely. As for range, he could bring back the old fishing rod, it served him well before he even knew how to extend nen to objects, it would certainly be more useful to him than "Paper" ever was


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> It manifested into a real thing you *fool*. It is emission at first but it is enhancement when it hits.
> 
> 
> I still can't see a hand there. Point it out please. This attack is strictly emission. Why can't you see the difference? Pitou would still get murdered anyway so there's the end of that.
> ...



Wow u seriosuly dont have any comprehension as to how anything in this series works do you? Emission hatsu dont just magically become enhancement when it touches you. Its emission the entire time and you cant enhance your own nen you fool. 

You say netero hit pitou with pure emission but if he could do that all the time then why not do that when he fought meruem? Why did he use the bodhisattva? Thats bcuz he was always using the bodhisattva but it was to fast for pitou to even see it. Hell she barely saw neteros hands move with all her senses heightened to the max.

Then you go onto say gon needs to chant and stay still to use jajanken which is never evber stated in the series. He only says sai sho waa guu bcuz he wants too. The same way its not required for netero to wear his lucky shirt to use the bodhisattva but he just does it bcuz he wants to. In greed island killua and biscuit both said he shouldnt say it but they never said if he didnt it wouldfnt work. Gon has moved with jajanken before and when he was hitting pitou repeatedly with rock he didnt say a thing.

And then you go on to say Nobu is betteer bcuz he uses a sword exposoning your clear bias against jajanken and that Uvo can movbe with bbi even tho gon can to with rock exposing your ignorance about the story in general. You just need to stop i dont have the time or patience to argue with an ignorant fool like you. 





CaramelCinnamon said:


> A real enhanced sword is different than a nen sword. OMFG Nobunaga should've just ditched his sword if that was the case.
> 
> Nobunaga: I could create a nen sword with my nen, who needs a real sword anyway? derp That's why I don't bring swords! That goes for Feitan too!
> 
> ...





YoungChief said:


> Gon would be better off simply enhancing a real sword, he could have a gladius or how about a Benz knife like Chrollo, that would work nicely. As for range, he could bring back the old fishing rod, it served him well before he even knew how to extend nen to objects, it would certainly be more useful to him than "Paper" ever was



Why in the world would gon just randomly want to use a regular sword when he already has janken chi? Not to mention janken chii can be any length he wants when a real sword has limited range. Saying gon should use a real sword bcuz its more effective is like saying netero should use one as well. Its true for both but they already have strong hatsu they trained for even if its not their main category. All that really matters to them is what useful, not what is more efficvient when it comes to nen percventages.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Yet Gon still chanted it when he was hitting Pitou? Read the chapter again and tell that to my face.

God this idiot, lol. I'm acting like a broken record now.

Let's break it down shall we?

Meruem's durability > Gon
Meruem's speed > Gon
Meruem's calculating speed >>>>>> Gon

What will Gon do with his DC if he can't even land it? Much less think about a counter attack to use against Netero. He's not Meruem. He will never be.

Result in Gon VS Netero? It's 1 + 1 all over again. 

I still can't find the creativity in Janken. That's why I don't find it "THE BEST" enhancement technique like you have *claimed*.

What the fuck is "exposoning". Am I talking to a 12 year old here?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

Not bothering quoting the other garbage.

"You say netero hit pitou with pure emission but if he could do that all the time then why not do that when he fought meruem? Why did he use the bodhisattva? Thats bcuz he was always using the bodhisattva but it was to fast for pitou to even see it. Hell she barely saw neteros hands move with all her senses heightened to the max."

Because it's fucking different? I don't see the same effects as when the hand connects compared to when it's just aura being thrown out. Are you saying Zero has miniature hands hidden in it? It's like that. It was just aura. Or are you deceiving yourself? POINT OUT THE HAND ALREADY.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

The whole point of the Jajanken hatsu is for him to make the same movements and say the words. That's what makes it a hatsu and makes the attacks stronger than just a generic use of nen.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Yet Gon still chanted it when he was hitting Pitou? Read the chapter again and tell that to my face.
> 
> God this idiot, lol. I'm acting like a broken record now.
> 
> ...



You have no proof meruem is faster than adult gon and you forget meruem was fast enough that if any attack missed he could capitalize and that he was able to jump around at all types of angles before he attacked. Gon could easily move the same way he did and surprise netero with chi or paa and when he does its over. We also dont have a real gauge on gons durability since he let pitou attack him on purpose. Neteeros hands were never that impressive strength wise anyway, im sure gon could tank a few long enough to throw a surprise chi or paa which if he did pull off would finishnoff netero. 





CaramelCinnamon said:


> Not bothering quoting the other garbage.
> 
> "You say netero hit pitou with pure emission but if he could do that all the time then why not do that when he fought meruem? Why did he use the bodhisattva? Thats bcuz he was always using the bodhisattva but it was to fast for pitou to even see it. Hell she barely saw neteros hands move with all her senses heightened to the max."
> 
> Because it's fucking different? I don't see the same effects as when the hand connects compared to when it's just aura being thrown out. Are you saying Zero has miniature hands hidden in it? It's like that. It was just aura. Or are you deceiving yourself? POINT OUT THE HAND ALREADY.



Lol can you not tell togashi drew it like that to show how it looked like to pitou? I guess you also think netero grows like ten extra hands when he prays just bcuz it looks like that in the panel. 





Stilzkin said:


> The whole point of the Jajanken hatsu is for him to make the same movements and say the words. That's what makes it a hatsu and makes the attacks stronger than just a generic use of nen.



The words have nothing to do with how his hatsu works. It just signifies when he starts the hatsu, thats all it does.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> The words have nothing to do with how his hatsu works. It just signifies when he starts the hatsu, thats all it does.



No, the words are part of his hatsu.

If he doesn't say them then rock is just an enhanced punch, not a hatsu.

It's like Hisoka's cards. He can enhance them with nen but that doesn't make his use of them a hastu.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> You have no proof meruem is faster than adult gon and you forget meruem was fast enough that if any attack missed he could capitalize and that he was able to jump around at all types of angles before he attacked. Gon could easily move the same way he did and surprise netero with chi or paa and when he does its over. We also dont have a real gauge on gons durability since he let pitou attack him on purpose. Neteeros hands were never that impressive strength wise anyway, im sure gon could tank a few long enough to throw a surprise chi or paa which if he did pull off would finishnoff netero.



He was adjusting after he had been hit tens of times. And he could only do that because he was durable. Gon is NOT as durable as Meruem. He could only do that too because he is anticipating the moves of Netero. It was implied. 

What do you say about Gon's calculating speed in battle VS Meruem? Answer me.

No. Gon will never be able to tank those hands. He has human durability, he's not an ant.

What will let you defend against Netero's hands will be your nen capacity if you are human. Gon's nen capacity is not enough to defend himself against Netero.

Let's say they have the same amount of Nen. Then what? In the end, Meruem STILL has the upper hand because he IS naturally that durable.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 1, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> No, the words are part of his hatsu.
> 
> If he doesn't say them then rock is just an enhanced punch, not a hatsu.
> 
> It's like Hisoka's cards. He can enhance them with nen but that doesn't make his use of them a hastu.



No rock is a hatsu, it is enhancement. Its different from Kou bcuz enhancement infuses nen into a hatsu rather than just wrapping nen around it. Saying first comes rock is not required the same way neteros lucky shirt isnt required for his hatsu he just wants to say it. Remember in GI killua and biscuit insisted he shouldnt but he just wanted too and thats it. Also hisoka is just using shu on his cards, no enhancement involved.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> I'm not sure Gon's aura could even compete with Meruem.
> 
> Meruem's aura definitely helped him tank the attacks. But you are forgetting an ant's natural durability. Couple that natural durability with his monstrous Nen and there you go. A fighter who could tank more than a thousand hits.
> 
> ...



Step by step now, so *he* could at least be able to understand it. I've stated it clearly. I won't repeat it again.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 1, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> No rock is a hatsu, it is enhancement. Its different from Kou bcuz enhancement infuses nen into a hatsu rather than just wrapping nen around it. Saying first comes rock is not required the same way neteros lucky shirt isnt required for his hatsu he just wants to say it. Remember in GI killua and biscuit insisted he shouldnt but he just wanted too and thats it. Also hisoka is just using shu on his cards, no enhancement involved.



The Netero analogy is dumb, no one would claim that. A better analogy is the movements, the prayer, Netero does before each attack.

Killua says he shouldn't, not Biscuit, but that doesn't change the fact that him saying the words strengthens it. This also doesn't change the fact that he does the movements, the charging up, before an attack.


----------



## sadino (Jul 1, 2014)

The anime made it pretty clear that charging up will always be part of it.

He kicked Pitou just high enough to give him time to charge it.

If you think about it it's the most op hatsu to have if your base stats and aura are overwhelming to begin with. It's just straight overwhelming offense power.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> The Netero analogy is dumb, no one would claim that. A better analogy is the movements, the prayer, Netero does before each attack.
> 
> Killua says he shouldn't, not Biscuit, but that doesn't change the fact that him saying the words strengthens it. This also doesn't change the fact that he does the movements, the charging up, before an attack.


pretty sure it's not the words that strengthen it, it's the charging time. gon yells it out loud to make opponents guess if he's going to use rock paper or scissors.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

sadino said:


> The anime made it pretty clear that charging up will always be part of it.
> 
> He kicked Pitou just high enough to give him time to charge it.
> 
> If you think about it it's the most op hatsu to have if your base stats and aura are overwhelming to begin with. It's just straight overwhelming offense power.



The same could be said about any reinforcement user, there's nothing inherently special about Jajanken that makes it better than another reinforcement hatsu, an overwhelming aura that bolsters attack and defense is what reinforcement is all about anyway.

If we were to compare Gon to Uvogin, Uvogin being the most basic enhancer in the series (and one of the strongest). What is it about Jajanken that would make Gon's style better? Please tell me because I can't think of a single thing, yeah he can make a sword out of nen, but like Kurapika's teacher said, you're better off just using an actual blade and enhancing that, delving into transformation nen is only hindering Gon when he uses scissors. Kurapika's teacher acknowledged the benefit of just materializing a sword, but even still, he says that enhancing a regular blade is the better option

And paper is just worthless, that scream attack Uvogin did was a more effective ranged attack than paper ever was. As for Rock compared to Uvogin's Big Bang, they're essentially the same technique with different names. 

What I'm getting at here is, aside from Rock, the other two forms of Jajanken don't really seem to compliment Gon all that much, he can literally replace scissors with a good knife or sword, and paper isn't ever used as a serious attack


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2014)

as long as gon can make his opponents consider if he's going to use rock paper or scissors, that's a plus for gon. it doesn't matter if it's efficient or not.


----------



## sadino (Jul 1, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> The same could be said about any reinforcement user, there's nothing inherently special about Jajanken that makes it better than another reinforcement hatsu, an overwhelming aura that bolsters attack and defense is what reinforcement is all about anyway.
> 
> If we were to compare Gon to Uvogin, Uvogin being the most basic enhancer in the series (and one of the strongest). What is it about Jajanken that would make Gon's style better? Please tell me because I can't think of a single thing, yeah he can make a sword out of nen, but like Kurapika's teacher said, you're better off just using an actual blade and enhancing that, delving into transformation nen is only hindering Gon when he uses scissors. Kurapika's teacher acknowledged the benefit of just materializing a sword, but even still, he says that enhancing a regular blade is the better option
> 
> ...



Nope, you took Kurapika's Master explanation wrong.He's talking about that from a materialization user perspective.

What Gon does is transformation(closer to reinforcement than materialization) he just makes his aura sharp like a blade it can be either better or worse than a good weapon reinforced by nen

The advantage of a materialized object is that you can give it abilities and even some advanced stuff like IN..


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 1, 2014)

I still don't find it "THE BEST" enhancement technique like the other guy has claimed. You could get a sword and enhance it and apply sword techniques and I would find that more creative than jajanken.

SAI SHO G- *gets stabbed* Is anyone not seeing this? If Knuckle aimed to kill Gon instead of teaching him shit, he'd be over by now.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

sadino said:


> Nope, you took Kurapika's Master explanation wrong.He's talking about that from a materialization user perspective.
> 
> What Gon does is transformation(closer to reinforcement than materialization) he just makes his aura sharp like a blade it can be either better or worse than a good weapon reinforced by nen
> 
> The advantage of a materialized object is that you can give it abilities and even some advanced stuff like IN..



Ok so when Gon uses scissors through the transformation nen, he's not using full power, at best he's using 80 percent of it. 

Now let's say he comes across an equally strong reinforcement user with a normal sword, they have 100 percent of their power because they're using enhancement, Gon is using 80 percent of his power to form a nen blade. Who is going to have the upper hand there in a clash of blades?

Gon could use the same principle for rock, on a sword, it's not a hard concept to grasp. If he did that, Scissors wouldn't be an inferior technique anymore


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jul 1, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Ok so when Gon uses scissors through the transformation nen, he's not using full power, at best he's using 80 percent of it.
> 
> Now let's say he comes across an equally strong reinforcement user with a normal sword, they have 100 percent of their power because they're using enhancement, Gon is using 80 percent of his power to form a nen blade. Who is going to have the upper hand there in a clash of blades?
> 
> Gon could use the same principle for rock, on a sword, it's not a hard concept to grasp. If he did that, Scissors wouldn't be an inferior technique anymore



Except Scissors wasn't designed for that. It just supplements Rock and plays into Jajanken's fakes with it's ability to appear and disappear at will (which a regular sword can't do).


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 1, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Except Scissors wasn't designed for that. It just supplements Rock and plays into Jajanken's fakes with it's ability to appear and disappear at will (which a regular sword can't do).



Jajanken wasn't created with the idea of faking someone out in mind, he resorted to that because of the glaring flaws it had. Rock is the only technique he has that compliments his nen typing, and guess what move he resorts to the vast majority of the time? Rock.

Scissors isn't worthless, but it could be better, hell, he could use a sword one-handed and still use his free hand for his other Jajanken forms. Why is the idea of a materializing sword seen as so great? When has it ever been such a huge surprise to his opponent, I don't recall thinking one time "Wow it's a good thing he can make a sword out of nowhere", no.

It's not like they weigh a lot, and they can be concealed. A regular sword or blade works even better than forming a nen blade (since his focus is not transformation), and it would be more powerful, even Chrollo the man with the most abilities in the series carries a blade with him


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn, just remembered there is no chap this week


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jul 2, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Jajanken wasn't created with the idea of faking someone out in mind, he resorted to that because of the glaring flaws it had. Rock is the only technique he has that compliments his nen typing, and guess what move he resorts to the vast majority of the time? Rock.
> 
> Scissors isn't worthless, but it could be better, hell, he could use a sword one-handed and still use his free hand for his other Jajanken forms. Why is the idea of a materializing sword seen as so great? When has it ever been such a huge surprise to his opponent, I don't recall thinking one time "Wow it's a good thing he can make a sword out of nowhere", no.
> 
> It's not like they weigh a lot, and they can be concealed. A regular sword or blade works even better than forming a nen blade (since his focus is not transformation), and it would be more powerful, even Chrollo the man with the most abilities in the series carries a blade with him



The first time we see Gon use Scissors in combat was to fake out Centipede when the latter was expecting Rock. The "overcoming the technique's flaws" part didn't even factor in until the second training with Biske. And Centipede was pretty surprised about Scissors coming out of nowhere.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 2, 2014)

What said:


> Damn, just remembered there is no chap this week



Dang! Forgot about that... Damn it.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn, that's right. No chapter. there is one coming next week right?


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2014)

They said it's missing during this issue. Nothing about the next issue so I think it's safe to assume that there will be a new chap next week.

I probably said this before: I'd rather Togashi took one week off after 3 weeks of activity, kinda like what Oda does, just to balance things out. And he would need to keep the manga going since the anime's almost caught up.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree. If that's what it takes for him to provide us with more chapters then why not...


----------



## sadino (Jul 2, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Ok so when Gon uses scissors through the transformation nen, he's not using full power, at best he's using 80 percent of it.
> 
> Now let's say he comes across an equally strong reinforcement user with a normal sword, they have 100 percent of their power because they're using enhancement, Gon is using 80 percent of his power to form a nen blade. Who is going to have the upper hand there in a clash of blades?
> 
> Gon could use the same principle for rock, on a sword, it's not a hard concept to grasp. If he did that, Scissors wouldn't be an inferior technique anymore



It's 80 percent of the aura drawed by Jajanken,that's way higher than a simply aplication of Ko or Shu.

Just use Knuckle's example, Gon's Jajanken draws way more aura than a normal Ko attack,now for his Sword variation he uses 80 of the already amped up attack,that if he masters transformation.

Let's make it in numbers so my point gets clear.

Normal Ko punch 700 aura
Jajanken Gu 1500 aura
Jajanken Chi when Gon masters transmutation 1200 aura.(80% of a Gu)

The same Gon using a Shovel with KO would still have only 700 aura enhancing the weapon.

The thing is,the Jajanken as we saw it is still in his early stage,while it's concept is complete Gon still didn't polish it enough so most readers are still uninmpressed.


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2014)

It'll be really amazing by the time Gon reaches adulthood. We've already seen some glimpse of it but the only thing his transformation did was increase his raw power. By the time he refines his technique and reaches that equivalent age, I could even see his strength trump Ubogin's.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 2, 2014)

So in guessing Gin's nen ability has something to do with being a leader over people. Like what if he just has a crazy ability that attacks/kills anyone in the area that he isn't the leader of.... Or something weird like that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 2, 2014)

Took him only 3 chapters, wow.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 2, 2014)

forkandspoon said:


> So in guessing Gin's nen ability has something to do with being a leader over people. Like what if he just has a crazy ability that attacks/kills anyone in the area that he isn't the leader of.... Or something weird like that.



Possible, yes.

Another possibility is that Partison has a hatsu like that and Ging knows this and acts accordingly. If feel like this plays better into their personalities, as Ging seems like he would not normaly bother with other poeple while Pariston practically lives for that shit.

My Prediction: Pariston has a manipulation Hatsu that gives him control over people he leads, Ging has a really basic but strong Manipulation hatsu (based on Hisoka Personality typing).


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 2, 2014)

Kanzai ask a lot of questions   :


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> They said it's missing during this issue. Nothing about the next issue so I think it's safe to assume that there will be a new chap next week.
> 
> I probably said this before: I'd rather Togashi took one week off after 3 weeks of activity, kinda like what Oda does, just to balance things out. And he would need to keep the manga going since the anime's almost caught up.



The anime is going to end after the Election arc.
There is no way they are going to continue the adaptation when the manga isn't even 50 chapters ahead right now.
They'll probably just pull a Hajime no Ippo and have a continuation in a few years.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 2, 2014)

forkandspoon said:


> So in guessing Gin's nen ability has something to do with being a leader over people. Like what if he just has a crazy ability that attacks/kills anyone in the area that he isn't the leader of.... Or something weird like that.



There is something at work there for sure.

I'm going to guess that there is some misdirection going on. I think he wants the account numbers and there is something going on there. When they asked for his account number he didn't refuse he just plain ignored the question. The guy with the glasses wonders what the point in paying so much money for the position is. So perhaps we should be thinking about how he is getting the position rather than getting the position. Ging has previous connections to tech stuff through GI and Ickshonpay so Ging being able to do something with the data is not out of left field. It might not even have to do with an ability he has. Hunters have access to a lot of information so maybe he can gather knowledge about each individual through their account numbers or he might be working with one of his previous allies and the ability that makes use of those numbers is theirs.

I wonder when we are going to get the names of Beyond's group members.

Also does anyone have those pages that talk about the hunters that went missing?


----------



## noonealive (Jul 2, 2014)

Togahi's special project was this 



> It's a 2 page summary on what happened in the past few chapters so far. Basically a cliff note/idiot guide. It's written by the editor Onodera (not sure if he's new or has always been tigashi's editor), and he had a blurb at the end claiming there'd be guarantee "top 3" worthy things to happen in this arc ( in hxh history).


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 2, 2014)

noonealive said:


> Togahi's special project was this



No translations?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol, I somehow knew the special was going to be dissapointing.

The top 3 guarantee does sound interesting. 

The no 1 moment can only be the return of Kuroro. <3


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2014)

noonealive said:


> Togahi's special project was this



What the fuck...? What a shitty "project".


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 2, 2014)

That was the project?


...


----------



## hell no (Jul 2, 2014)

shit project. but at least we know he's working.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 2, 2014)

Danchou said:


> The top 3 guarantee does sound interesting.
> 
> The no 1 moment can only be the return of Kuroro. <3



There's no doubt


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't think we can guess Ging's Hatsu other than he most likely a specialist or maybe an Emitter since he's gotten annoyed a few times. None of us could have guessed Knuckle's Hatsu based on his personality or traits. 



Freedan said:


> It'll be really amazing by the time Gon reaches adulthood. We've already seen some glimpse of it but the only thing his transformation did was increase his raw power. *By the time he refines his technique and reaches that equivalent age, I could even see his strength trump Ubogin's*.



Gon will be far more powerful than Uvogin before he is even 18. Adult(30+ y.o.) Gon was compared to Netero and pre-rose Mereum.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 2, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> I still don't find it "THE BEST" enhancement technique like the other guy has claimed. You could get a sword and enhance it and apply sword techniques and I would find that more creative than jajanken.
> 
> SAI SHO G- *gets stabbed* Is anyone not seeing this? If Knuckle aimed to kill Gon instead of teaching him shit, he'd be over by now.



Why do u keep saying gon will just let them attack while using jajanken? U do realize he can just move or kick them in the air like pitou right? Im just saying jajanken is more useful than most other enhancement hatsu bcuz scissors and paper are also core parts of it and allow for more tactical options than just a plain old enhanced punch or sword. Thats all im trying to say. 





Saitou Hajime said:


> The first time we see Gon use Scissors in combat was to fake out Centipede when the latter was expecting Rock. The "overcoming the technique's flaws" part didn't even factor in until the second training with Biske. And Centipede was pretty surprised about Scissors coming out of nowhere.



The purpose of janken chi and paa arent just to fake ppl out. Its to give gon tactical options at any range. Saying chi and paa is just to trick ppl ignores and belittles gons tactical skill as a nen combatant. 





Ryuksgelus said:


> I don't think we can guess Ging's Hatsu other than he probably a specialist or maybe an Emiter since he's gotten annoyed a few times. None of us could have guessed Knuckle's Hatsu based on his personality or traits.
> 
> 
> 
> Gon will be far more powerful than Uvogin before he is even 18. Adult(30+ y.o.) Gon was compared to Netero and pre-rose Mereum.



Ging is definitely an emitter. Spirit gun ftw.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 2, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Ging is definitely an emitter. Spirit gun ftw.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 3, 2014)

Because that's what will happen? What makes you think he will even have the chance to charge that shit up in front of Netero? You're also forgetting if he can get close (which he will not be), so there is that.

All I'm trying to say too is jajanken is not that great. I got pissed off when you said it was the best. I just can't see it being the best. It's so, what's the word for it, _plain_ and generic.


----------



## Roman (Jul 3, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> All I'm trying to say too is jajanken is not that great. I got pissed off when you said it was the best. I just can't see it being the best. It's so, what's the word for it, _plain_ and generic.



It's not that great right now because Gon have virtually only just invented it. He hardly had enough time to polish and perfect it before he lost his ability to control his aura. Presumably, once he has perfected it and gained combat experience, there's every likelihood that he'll be as strong as any top hunter. Whether he'll be a match for Netero is a different story. In terms of raw power, I can see them being equals, but Gon needs a lot more battle experience before he can essentially replicate Meruem's feat.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 3, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Because that's what will happen? What makes you think he will even have the chance to charge that shit up in front of Netero? You're also forgetting if he can get close (which he will not be), so there is that.
> 
> All I'm trying to say too is jajanken is not that great. I got pissed off when you said it was the best. I just can't see it being the best. It's so, what's the word for it, _plain_ and generic.



Nobody cares about whether u think jajanken is "'plain" or "generic" thats just your opinion. You keep bringing up your subjective beliefs as if anyone cares when we are talking about its tacticl efectiveness.

Also you have no idea if netero can even hit or hurt gon. We dont know how fast gon really was nor do we know how powerful his hands, besides the zero hand, truly are. All we know is that gon blitzed pitou when she was using terpcishora, just like netero, and that one hand did no damage to pitou and tens of thousands did next to nothing to meruem. Your belief that neteros hands are fast enough or strong enough to do anything to netero is pure conjecture. You dont know and no one else does either. We just dont have enough information about them to reaaly know.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2014)

The project was just an excuse to give Togashi a week off so he doesn't go on a year break anytime soon. But I'm sure the dumbed down guide is useful to kids.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 3, 2014)

About this project thing.....

I think there maybe a translation problem here, or at least a wording problem. I think saying he was working on a special feature would have made more sense.

On some other site they are saying that the editor is talking about the three most shocking moments that have happened in HxH, not that will happen. They also mention that the editor is saying that the next big moment is about to happen in the following chapters. So which translation is right? Is anyone working on translating this?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 3, 2014)

Back to square one.

Is Gon even faster than Meruem? Yes or No.
Is Gon tougher than Meruem? Yes or No.
Does Gon have the same calculating speed like Meruem has? (To find the weakness of the bodhisattva) Yes or No.

Now, it's 2 + 4. I'm pretty sure you could do your math.

There you go.
jesus phuck, I've been repeating the same shit over and over again and you STILL can't get it.

He will NOT find the light in a million needles like Meruem did. End of story.

You know what? I'm done repeating it. I'm not going to waste any more time with you.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jul 3, 2014)

Who here thinks that the chimera ant version of Kite will end up being just as strong or stronger than Mereaum ?


----------



## noonealive (Jul 3, 2014)

I got this from reddit and it's about the project.

RAW 47 is up.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2014)

Worst 3 

Pls pls nothing to do with ging pls


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 3, 2014)

The prince will acquire a new set of scarlet eyes.


----------



## hell no (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't mind Ging kicking the bucket but I'm afraid Kurapika may be killed off by the fucking 4th prince?? If this happens, it will definitely be one of the worst things in Hxh.


----------



## noonealive (Jul 3, 2014)

I think it's too soon for Ging and Kurpika to die.. There is to much build up around them ... I don't know what the fuck is gonna happen.. lol


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh shit... I'm getting goosebumps thinking Kurapika will die. I hope it's not it, though. I like the character.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 3, 2014)

Something to get gon training again.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 3, 2014)

Something horrible is going to happen to Kurapika I guess.

Ging can't die and him losing a limb would not be as shocking as it would be for Kurapika to. The Zodiacs are still too unfamiliar for us to care if we see some of them die. There aren't many periphery characters for us to care about. Alluka? Gon's mom? Maybe if she gets killed and Gon could have saved her had he still had nen? That would motivate to get his nen back.

I'm still going to say it has to do with Kurapika. He'll probably loose an eye trying to get back other eyes.


----------



## noonealive (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm guessing that the moment would probably involve Pariston somehow. It's subtly hinted that he's up to something.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 3, 2014)

I read this:
"No, it isn't. This spoiler - blogger interpreted "Top 3" as "Worst 3" and gave Onodera's words a different nuance. Rio Poneglyph from Oro Jackson provided an accurate translation as far as I can tell:
''In the history of HXH, a Top 3 Impactful scene will surely appear later in manga. I'm afraid that it'll probably happen with readers waiting in expectation... (he didnt finish this sentence...) So keep an eye out for it.''"


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 3, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> I read this:
> "No, it isn't. This spoiler - blogger interpreted "Top 3" as "Worst 3" and gave Onodera's words a different nuance. Rio Poneglyph from Oro Jackson provided an accurate translation as far as I can tell:
> ''In the history of HXH, a Top 3 Impactful scene will surely appear later in manga. I'm afraid that it'll probably happen with readers waiting in expectation... (he didnt finish this sentence...) So keep an eye out for it.''"



I think it will be the return of the Ryodan and Chrollo somehow will kill Kurapika, Togashi said in an old interview Kurapika will die.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 3, 2014)

In a very old interview, Togashi said both Kurapkia and most of the spiders will die, if not all. I forgot, that was years ago.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 3, 2014)

If/when he offs Feitan I'll be fucking happy


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 3, 2014)

Kurapica eventually dying would make sense. He is realizing that he has no purpose after this and unlike Gon he doesn't seem like he would be able to undergo a life change.

That's eventually though, I would not expect him to die this arc.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 3, 2014)

I have to wonder, whatever happened with the nen eraser Hisoka found? 

At the time in Greed Island, it seemed like he was very adamant about finding one so he could fight Chrollo, but now we see him in the election arc chillin with Illumi. Illumi mentions that Hisoka was "playing tag with Chrollo" during the entire chimera ant arc, whatever the hell that means. 

What do you guys think went down?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 3, 2014)

Hisoka killed him


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 3, 2014)

You may be right. After some of the Ryodan killed the "Queen" during the Chimera Ant arc, they get a phone call from Nobunaga, but before they answered Phinks thought it was Chrollo, and said he was tired of waiting to hear from him


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 3, 2014)

I was wondering what happened to this image...


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 3, 2014)

IIRC didnt Machi said she was gonna chase Hisoka if Danchou got killed?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> IIRC didnt Machi said she was gonna chase Hisoka if Danchou got killed?



Yes, she said she'd kill him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 3, 2014)

She didnt appear in the Elections Arc, it means Danchou hasnt died.

Danchou probably changed his mind about fighting Hisoka once he got his nen back, or told him he would fight him if he could catch him in a hide and seek game, thats my opinion.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 3, 2014)

There is the possibility that Hisoka could have just killed Machi as well

Also Chrollo doesn't seem like the type to back down from a fight or run away, especially after Hisoka just did him a favor and gave him his nen back.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 3, 2014)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Who here thinks that the chimera ant version of Kite will end up being just as strong or stronger than Mereaum ?



I doubt but with the ant inflation I could see him becoming as strong as the royal guards.


----------



## exabyte (Jul 3, 2014)

If Hisoka killed Chrollo the whole Phantom Troupe would be on his ass, not just Machi. And I doubt he can avoid them for so long.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2014)

either danchou has a huge-ass beast with him, or the exorcism completely failed. 

i think it's the former. it's not hard to imagine a snake like creature slithering through danchou's throat, down to his heart, and then consuming that goddamn chain. problem is kurapica's chain doesn't really have a condition to fulfill ala gensuru so it's hard to get rid of the beast.

what's gonna happen is that the ryodan will meet hina through kalluto in meteor city (note that the ryodan has decided to stay there for meantime since they have nothing better to do). ryodan will show him gold (she's been foreshadowed to be greedy and all) and she'll get rid of the beast, much like how she got rid of potclean.



B Rabbit said:


> Hisoka killed him



don't be ridiculous


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 3, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> either danchou has a huge-ass beast with him, or the exorcism completely failed.
> 
> i think it's the former. it's not hard to imagine a snake like creature slithering through danchou's throat, down to his heart, and then consuming that goddamn chain. problem is kurapica's chain doesn't really have a condition to fulfill ala gensuru so it's hard to get rid of the beast.
> 
> what's gonna happen is that the ryodan will meet hina through kalluto in meteor city (note that the ryodan has decided to stay there for meantime since they have nothing better to do). ryodan will show him gold (she's been foreshadowed to be greedy and all) and she'll get rid of the beast, much like how she got rid of potclean.



There will be an alliance between Ryodan and Gyros team, it would mean Ryodan will be alive until EOS.

A huge group with Danchou being Sensui and Gyro being Sakyo.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 4, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> what's gonna happen is that the ryodan will meet hina through kalluto in meteor city (note that the ryodan has decided to stay there for meantime since they have nothing better to do). ryodan will show him gold (she's been foreshadowed to be greedy and all) and she'll get rid of the beast, much like how she got rid of potclean.



This sounds so good. I hope this will happen.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just read read it in volumes then. Wait for every 10 chapters or so to read it.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


>



Pitou effortlessly ripped off his arm, you think Gon can survuve being mashed like that by netero?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Pitou caught him off-guard meaning he didn't have enough time to enhance his defenses with Nen or his natural Enhancing ability.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 4, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> Worst 3
> 
> Pls pls nothing to do with ging pls



A big named character will get killed I think, maybe Kurapica


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> Pitou caught him off-guard meaning he didn't have enough time to enhance his defenses with Nen or his natural Enhancing ability.



He still had his nen, not like he completely deactivated it.

His body is not durable enough to withtstand a pummeling from netero


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

What do you mean he still had it? Everyone has it. If they're not focused on blocking an attack, they could get cut like butter. If Netero was in the same position as Gon and wasn't paying attention/didn't have his Nen prepared to block an attack, he'd have his arm cut off too. That argument is so asinine, it's used to purposefully ignore that he was caught off-guard.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 4, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> To be fair to Gon...
> 
> Nen can become more powerful in death, it wasn't Pitou that ripped his arm off, it was Terpischore that was "clad in an even more monstrous nen after death"
> 
> ...



Just gonna go ahead and quote myself here. Probably the third time I've posted these scans in this exact context.

Now look, I'm not saying Gon could have withstood Netero's attacks, I dont give a shit about that argument


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Just gonna go ahead and quote myself here. Probably the third time I've posted these scans in this exact context.
> 
> Now look, I'm not saying Gon could have withstood Netero's attacks, I dont give a shit about that argument



There's also this to add onto it. 

Even if Gon was coating his arm with Nen, he most likely would have had to dodge Trepischora regardless for the exact reason you stated in that post.


----------



## g5bbay (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope the prince kills Kurapica i don't like him at all after he killed uvo. He is fucking annoying now i thought we were done with him for a while.


----------



## g5bbay (Jul 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Pitou effortlessly ripped off his arm, you think Gon can survuve being mashed like that by netero?



That's because pitou was on par with the king at that moment. she was already dead by then but she used all her last will power to rip off his arm. Her Nen was more stronger than when she was alive.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 4, 2014)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Who here thinks that the chimera ant version of Kite will end up being just as strong or stronger than Mereaum ?



No she won't be as strong as meruem. Maybe royal guard level but definitely not as strong as meruem.





perucho1990 said:


> She didnt appear in the Elections Arc, it means Danchou hasnt died.
> 
> Danchou probably changed his mind about fighting Hisoka once he got his nen back, or told him he would fight him if he could catch him in a hide and seek game, thats my opinion.



He probably told  hisoka to wait until he got rid of the nen beast from the exorcism.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> He still had his nen, not like he completely deactivated it.
> 
> His body is not durable enough to withtstand a pummeling from netero



Do you not remember how ryu works? Pitou could have used kou while gon wasn't paying attention to her. He obviously let her attack him seeing how he was blitzing her the entire fight b4.

Also how do you know neteros hands are stronger than pitou? Neteros hands never damaged while pitou was at least able to rip off the arm of someone as strong as meruem. Pitous attack are probably stronger than old netero.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Pitous attack are probably stronger than old netero.



At the very least dead Pitou's Trepischora was.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Pitou effortlessly ripped off his arm, you think Gon can survuve being mashed like that by netero?



Yea cause pitou is a scrub with low attack power right? 

Zazan easily broke feitans bones and he is of course a high level hunter. Zazan is fodder to base pitou let alone a pitous whos physical ability is being pushed beyond her limits by her nen ability, and even more after her death.

So nah Netero can not casually one shot a meruem level opponent who has his nen defense up. Its a stupid notion.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea cause pitou is a scrub with low attack power right?
> 
> Zazan easily broke feitans bones and he is of course a *high level hunter*. Zazan is fodder to base pitou let alone a pitous whos physical ability is being pushed beyond her limits by her nen ability, and even more after her death.
> 
> So nah Netero can not casually one shot a meruem level opponent who has his nen defense up. Its a stupid notion.



Feitan isn't a hunter.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2014)

Ares said:


> Feitan isn't a hunter.



Ok nen user whatever you know what I mean.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Ok nen user whatever you know what I mean.



Yeah I did, sorry, I had to.


----------



## nommie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sure Chrollo is still alive. "Chrollo's playing tag" thing happened in chapter 320, in chapter 326 there's a panel showing Hisoka's toybox and Chrollo's plushie was there. Hisoka won't put him there if he's dead, no?


----------



## hatredzoul (Jul 4, 2014)

*Gon and Ging*

If that special project is true, worst 3, then i think it will be togashi saying that 'Ging is not really Gon's father.. ' (it will ruin the whole point of Gon's Goal..  lol)
I've been thinking about it ever since i read the viz trans, Gon said that he doesnt think Ging as his father but an incredible uncle (iirc). remember that Ging brought Gon to Mito-san when he was a child without introducing Gon's mother. and on the tape that Ging left, it's not been revealed because Gon stopped it.



also i think this is related to Don (not saying 100% he's Ging father but its possible.)
"Jin's father never returned from his fishing trip."



hahahah i'm just throwing it all there, but what do you think guys??


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't see it.

What's the point of the lie? Gin has never seen himself as a father to Gon so why deceive him?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 5, 2014)

g5bbay said:


> That's because pitou was on par with the king at that moment. she was already dead by then but she used all her last will power to rip off his arm. Her Nen was more stronger than when she was alive.



Yeah but her nen wouldn't have got THAT much more powerful than it was before. Plus it's not like her nen is much more powerful than Netero in the first place, his 0 hand will decimate gon


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 5, 2014)

It did though... It grows exponentially stronger.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 5, 2014)

g5bbay said:


> I hope the prince kills Kurapica i don't like him at all after he killed uvo. He is fucking annoying now i thought we were done with him for a while.



We haven't even properly seen him for twelve years, give or take.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the next chapter.

When is it going to release? A week from now?


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 5, 2014)

People are really underestimating adult Gon. Don't give me that physical bullshit and he's an enhancer and all that. I don't care who specializes in what.

Netero landed a clean nen hit on Pitou that she admit was a clean hit due to her not expecting it to be from that direction, and she was still JUST fine after taking the hit, in fact; she managed to release her nen ability and stop from moving, she had that much time to think and comprehend things. 

It took Gon one NORMAL kick to send her flying up, AND lose control of her ENTIRE body. Pitou, after taking Gon's kick had no time at all to release her nen ability to stop her movements the same way she did when Netero sent her flying, because the damage input was not even remotely the same. She was in so much pain, she couldn't do anything but fall down like a doll.

I don't know if Gon can survive that many hits from Netero, but I know one thing for sure.. Netero aint surviving a hit from adult Gon either.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 5, 2014)

Netero is the one always being underestimated. People forget he has quiet Nen. So being faster than pretty much everyone means it's impossible for everyone besides the Kings to correctly shift their aura around to defend themselves. Just because a single hit didn't hurt Pitou doesn't mean hits afterwards aren't doing much more damage. Netero's first and third hit on the King actually did cause him to bleed likely because he wasn't defending properly.



Ares said:


> It did though... It grows exponentially stronger.



Growing a lot doesn't tell us a thing if we don't know what we're starting with. 



oOLawlietOo said:


> People are really underestimating adult Gon. Don't give me that physical bullshit and he's an enhancer and all that. I don't care who specializes in what.
> 
> *Netero landed a clean nen hit on Pitou t*hat she admit was a clean hit due to her not expecting it to be from that direction, and she was still JUST fine after taking the hit, in fact; she managed to release her nen ability and stop from moving, she had that much time to think and comprehend things.
> 
> ...



There is no proof it was a clean hit. Netero still had Tepischora activated and he did just barely notice an attack coming from below. He had to haver her nen defense up since he did manage to block with his arms. If he can't move around aura he wouldn't be fast enough to put her arms in the way in the first place either.

Adult Gon is the one who got a clean hit since her aura was logically focused on the hand she was using to attack with not defending her body.

Why type "NORMAL"? Togashi stopped showing Gyo(different than KO) being used for attack and defense before the mission even started. Very unlikely no aura was being used for that kick. May as well use that argument for every single person in the ant arc.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 6, 2014)

No one is underestimating Netero. Adult Gon was said to be as strong as the King, if I'm not wrong, the correct translations said something like, this guy's claws would have definitely reached the king, as in he's a real danger to the king and could possibly kill him. 

 Netero was never said to be as strong as the King or he would be REAL dangerous to him.  In fact, a squardo leader suggested that Netero would never reach the king and the RGs are more than enough to take care of him, which is not something out of the question seeing how Meruem vs Netero was just a stall fight, and Meruem wasn't even allowed to kill Netero. So technically, the fight should have ended when Meruem landed the first hit that took Netero's arm, cuz that technically should have been his head if Netero didn't come up with any stupid rules such as make me admit defeat without killing me. 

That being said, Netero vs any of the RGs going all out would be very interesting, especially someone against Pitou. I don't see Netero beating Pitou that easy, but I already saw adult Gon make her a fool.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 6, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Netero was never said to be as strong as the King or he would be REAL dangerous to him.  In fact, a squardo leader suggested that Netero would never reach the king and the RGs are more than enough to take care of him, which is not something out of the question seeing how Meruem vs Netero was just a stall fight, and Meruem wasn't even allowed to kill Netero. So technically, the fight should have ended when Meruem landed the first hit that took Netero's arm, cuz that technically should have been his head if Netero didn't come up with any stupid rules such as make me admit defeat without killing me.



Fights are never that straight forward in HxH. Even when we are talking about characters who were all about their crazy power levels.

For Gon to be able to defeat Netero he needs to be faster than Mereum and as durable. He won't be able to replicate what Mereum did with Netero in defeating his ability. 

Should we assume that Gon is as durable as Mereum because his aura might surpassed the royal guard's? Probably not because it would seem that the ant's physical abilities were being supplemented by their non-human physiology.

Netero has the ability advantage here. Gon doesn't have much else than raw power, his hatsu is just more raw power and it's charge time makes it unlikely that he will manage to use it when Neter's strategy is comprised of constant attacks.



> That being said, Netero vs any of the RGs going all out would be very interesting, especially someone against Pitou. I don't see Netero beating Pitou that easy, but I already saw adult Gon make her a fool.



Pitou can't do anything against Netero. She could barely see his attack. If we are going to go on character's opinion's (you used Pitou's opinion of Gon) then consider how Netero treated Pitou, as insignificant.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 6, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> No one is underestimating Netero. Adult Gon was said to be as strong as the King, if I'm not wrong, the correct translations said something like, this guy's claws would have definitely reached the king, as in he's a real danger to the king and could possibly kill him.



How exactly is Pitou a good judge? HXH battles involve skill and it's not like they ever saw the depths of the King's Ren since he never had to get serious before Netero and they definitely do not know exactly how smart the King is. 



> Netero was never said to be as strong as the King or he would be REAL dangerous to him.  In fact, *a squardo leader suggested that Netero would never reach the king and the RGs are more than enough to take care of him*, which is not something out of the question seeing how Meruem vs Netero was just a stall fight, and Meruem wasn't even allowed to kill Netero. *So technically, the fight should have ended when Meruem landed the first hit that took Netero's arm*, cuz that technically should have been his head if Netero didn't come up with any stupid rules such as make me admit defeat without killing me.



So you're entire argument is Pitou's statement? 

This was pre-training for a month where he regained some of his old power. Colt's words were entirely void by the time the invasion started. That is why Netero went from "probably killed by RG" to casually swatting one away.

You're right but that means nothing in regards to unskilled Gon. 



> That being said, Netero vs any of the RGs going all out would be very interesting, especially someone against Pitou. I don't see Netero beating Pitou that easy, but I already saw adult Gon make her a fool.



Pitou couldn't even perceive the statue forming to understand a hand smacked her from below Netero's position. She is getting trounced by invisible(to her) hands bashing her at all angles unable to even shift her aura correctly to defend herself. Though Pitou is still pretty durable as even unconscious it took multiple hits to crack her skull. Which kinda doesn't make sense but whatever. Also means Gon's attacks aren't really hurting the King if it takes a few to wreck a Pitou that at that point shouldn't have been using Ten. IDK, one of the few scenes I don't think Togashi thought through.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Growing a lot doesn't tell us a thing if we don't know what we're starting with.



It grew strong enough to catch Gon-san off-guard who Pitou couldn't catch off-guard back when they were in the Palace where Kite was.


----------



## Rax (Jul 6, 2014)

Lemme guess...

Hiatus next week?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 7, 2014)

Ares said:


> It grew strong enough to catch Gon-san off-guard who Pitou couldn't catch off-guard back when they were in the Palace where Kite was.



That's real specific.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2014)

Chapter this week!


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 7, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Its not like Netero is on another level than the RGs, in fact he is likely to be weaker in aura and physical abilities.



Netero is stronger/better in everything vs. the RGs (or anyone not named Mereum). Although physically/nen-wise, Pitou is about equal to him.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 7, 2014)

Infinite Xero said:


> Netero is stronger/better in everything vs. the RGs (or anyone not named Mereum). Although physically/nen-wise, Pitou is about equal to him.



If you read that post even the guy putting that up says they are likely to be very rough estimates, and probably not by Togashi himself.

I agree with some of what's on that list but not all of it.

I can buy that Mereum is two ranks above the characters that we have met and that Netero and the RG are on roughly the same level.

What I don't believe is that Hisoka and Kuroro are within the rank of Gon.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 7, 2014)

This doesn't show the strenght. 
Komugi isn't stronger than Zushi and equal to Leorio  Be serious.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 7, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Chapter this week!



Really Don't play games here


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 7, 2014)

> He called him a little ant and told him to just go and disappear. Netero was completely confident and non-threatened by Pitou.
> 
> What is Pitou suppose to do against Netero exactly?



wow.. That's the argument you're going with?




> Its not like Netero is on another level than the RGs, in fact he is likely to be weaker in aura and physical abilities. That doesn't affect the fact that his ability is highly honed though. Its an ability that you don't want to face as a purely physical fighter (which Pitou and Gon are). If you try to fight it like that you are going to get smacked around indefinitely.


Meruem is/was a purely physical fighter when he fought Netero, and he still won with a huge handicap. 

If we're going by that logic everyone has been using to support netero > adult gon  ...Then to sum everything up, if you're not faster than Netero's attacks you simply lose? That is just dumb, beause Meruem proved that theory wrong already. Meruem went hardcore and tanked Netero's hits, someone else like adult Gon (if he's not faster) might simply just weaken their hits by defending until he finds an opening which he will eventually. 

Adult Gon is no joke, I don't care what kind of abilities he uses or what kind of abilities Netero uses (they matter, but that's not my point).. My point is, adult gon probably needs one hit on Netero to take the old man down while Netero probably needs a lot more seeing how this is the main character we're talking about and main characters tend to be overpowered, especially if it's a version that we're not gonna see a lot from ever again.

And no, I'm not going to take Pitou ripping Gon's arm as a feat. That was bullshit and you all know it. Gon wasn't even paying attention and he was just completely out of it, especially when he saw Killua's face that brought him back to his sense, more or less.

Point is, Gon already finished what he was doing and losing his arm wasn't really something he cared about. If you wanna take it as a feat, then I'll take adult gon owning a much stronger version of Pitou with one arm.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 7, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> wow.. That's the argument you're going with?



Yea, cause that's the entirety of my argument.




> Meruem is/was a purely physical fighter when he fought Netero, and he still won with a huge handicap.




Mereum also has huge advantages that other characters in the series don't have. He might be the most intelligent character (in raw brain power) as well as having what's probably the best body in the series.




> If we're going by that logic everyone has been using to support netero > adult gon  ...Then to sum everything up, if you're not faster than Netero's attacks you simply lose?



No, but you better have something to bring to the fight then just charging at Netero. 

What does Pitou have? She has a charged leap, a stat boosting ability, a reraise, and a healing ability. Her best bet is to die and hope she can pull off a tie in her enhanced state. 

What does Gon have? Some strong moves that require some charging time.

These two really don't have much variety.




> That is just dumb, beause Meruem proved that theory wrong already. Meruem went hardcore and tanked Netero's hits, someone else like adult Gon (if he's not faster) might simply just weaken their hits by defending until he finds an opening which he will eventually.




The idea that Gon will find an opening is laughable. The whole point of Netero is that his move is incredibly hard to read. Gon is not Mereum he will not find the opening. 

The best argument your side has is that perhaps Gon has the durability to wait out until Netero tires himself out. I disagree with that idea, I think it's unlikely, neither side can confirm it either way.




> My point is, adult gon probably needs one hit on Netero to take the old man down while Netero probably needs a lot more seeing how this is the main character we're talking about and main characters tend to be overpowered, especially if it's a version that we're not gonna see a lot from ever again.



It doesn't matter if he only needs one hit if he can't get that one hit in. 

Of course abilities matter, they matter extremely in this series. the only reason Netero was able to fight Mereum for as long as he did was because of his ability. 




Saying he is the main character so he is like really, really, strong is a bad argument.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 8, 2014)

nekroturkey said:


> Viz translation for chapter 345 can be found at this link, along with the previous chapters. Old links were deleted, so I had to upload them elsewhere.



my god nekro is posting again:rofl


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 8, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Fights are never that straight forward in HxH. Even when we are talking about characters who were all about their crazy power levels.
> 
> *For Gon to be able to defeat Netero he needs to be faster than Mereum and as durable. He won't be able to replicate what Mereum did with Netero in defeating his ability. *
> 
> ...



The bolded is false. Gon has way better attack options than meruem. All he needs is to be fast enough not to pull off a janken chi or paa to win and seeing how much stronger his janken guu was probably one or two would completely destroy netero. Also we have no real idea how strong neteros hands are since they never really hurt anyone so the durability argument is pointless. The way i see it his attacks were like cheetus punches vs knuckle and morel, fast and hard to dodge, but thousands of them wont even kill. But thats just me, you can believe whatver u want when it comes to that topic.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 8, 2014)

It's like speaking about Chain Jail against the King, it will never happen, it's impossible.
Gon-san was for one figth against Pito, it's all. 

And Post-nuke Meruem is way stronger than him anyway.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 8, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> *The bolded is false. *Gon has way better attack options than meruem. *All he needs is to be fast enough not to pull off a janken chi or paa to win and seeing how* much stronger his janken guu was probably one or two would completely destroy netero. *Also we have no real idea how strong neteros hands are since they never really hurt anyone so the durability argument is pointless. *The way i see it his attacks were like cheetus punches vs knuckle and morel, fast and hard to dodge, *but thousands of them wont even kill.* But thats just me, you can believe whatver u want when it comes to that topic.



No it's not :/?

What? It's not simple. He can just blast the statue? How is he doing that when he is too slow?

They made Mereum bleed the first and 3rd time they hit because Mereum was only using Ten or his real body to defend.  Even Pitou is more durable than Adult Gon. 

That is absolutely nonsense. Adult Gon is still human, no matter how much aura he has. Remember Rammot with no nen could still take a Rock. Ants are far more durable than people. Even somebody like Feitan had internal bleeding from the smallest little emission attack ever. Netero is putting Gon down after a 2 dozens blows at the absolute most. 

Pitou hurt Gon, no reason at all Netero's blows aren't hurting Gon especially since there is absolutely no way Gon could correctly shift his aura around to defend.  There is no way you can just say Gon can adjust to Netero's speed either. Mereum couldn't even follow his movements but I guess all the narrators exposition on how fast Netero is went over your head. He says his conscious barely kept up with the after images. It's like watching a Nascar race. You know what you're seeing but you can't actually follow the cars with your eyes. Mereum had to predict moves thousands of move ahead to know when to dodge and strike. Actually implied to be millions with the "nearly infinite combinations" and "Forest of Needles' talk.  Thousands won't kill :/. Jesus christ what a warped interpretation of the story. A few dozen at most are killing Gon. 

It's replies like these that show me how underestimate Netero is and how little people paid attention to all the details explaining why he was so strong. A SS power-up did not trump this mans power and skill.


----------



## sadino (Jul 8, 2014)

Gon-san's janken gu was so big  by the end that it could cover most of his body.

He certainly had enough aura to defend himself from the Kannon.Netero would need Zero for RG level opponents and above(in case of the ants it's due their immense life force,blunt attacks wouldn't cut it).


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 8, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> The bolded is false. Gon has way better attack options than meruem. All he needs is to be fast enough not to pull off a janken chi or paa to win and seeing how much stronger his janken guu was probably one or two would completely destroy netero.



Ummm..... no.

He needs to be fast enough to charge the technique and then manage to aim pa. Netero isn't going to make either of those two parts easy for him. 

I think you are imagining that he is just going to slice Netero's statue with chi? Again that isn't going to be easy.





> Also we have no real idea how strong neteros hands are since they never really hurt anyone so the durability argument is pointless.



That's not true.

One Palm:

I _will _show you the Final Getsuga Tensho

I _will _show you the Final Getsuga Tensho

I _will _show you the Final Getsuga Tensho

Multiple Palms:

I _will _show you the Final Getsuga Tensho

I _will _show you the Final Getsuga Tensho

I _will _show you the Final Getsuga Tensho


It is not insignificant to claim that Gon can just tank these hits.

Gon is not Mereum.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2014)

The whole point of Netero's technique was to allow him to beat people physically stronger, Meruem couldn't overpower Netero so who turn it into a battle of wits. Adult Gon's only hope is to outlast Netero, Gon can't replicate what Meruem did, with how much energy Gon likes to waste, its doubtful he could outlast Netero.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2014)

Hisoka and Illumi are back in the anime.  good shit


----------



## Yonk (Jul 8, 2014)

Goddamn, I wish that whenever I came back here it was something other than five more pages of you dumb fuckers trying to convince each other who is stronger than whom. It's like watching a Muslim and Christian try and convert each other to the opposite faith. IT'S NOT GOING TO HAPPEN, GUYS! Can't you just shut the hell up already?

(It was tossed out several pages ago that Ging might not be Gon's father, which never got answered because all this garbage popped up. I don't think that's possible because there is a pretty strong familial resemblance between the two of them. I won't discount the possibility that Gon's mother might be from the DC, or otherwise immaculately conceived just by Ging, because I'm pretty sure there is something special about him. But it just doesn't make sense, plotwise, for Ging to not be Gon's biological father.)


~ Yonk


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 8, 2014)

Yonk said:


> (It was tossed out several pages ago that Ging might not be Gon's father, which never got answered because all this garbage popped up. I don't think that's possible because there is a pretty strong familial resemblance between the two of them. I won't discount the possibility that Gon's mother might be from the DC, or otherwise immaculately conceived just by Ging, because I'm pretty sure there is something special about him. But it just doesn't make sense, plotwise, for Ging to not be Gon's biological father.)
> 
> 
> ~ Yonk



Ging not being Gon's father is just stupid as an idea. Not a lot needs to be said about it.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2014)

Ging is actually Gon's father.... and mother. He used that item from G.I. and gave birth to Gon.

INB4 this becomes the weirdest Seinen ever


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 8, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> No it's not :/?
> 
> What? It's not simple. He can just blast the statue? How is he doing that when he is too slow?
> 
> ...



I think like someone above said if your purely physical and your name isn't Mereum you are going to due facing Netero even if you are a royal guard. That ability is just that broken.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 8, 2014)

is the last mission movie subbed or not?

I forgot about that one.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 8, 2014)

It was the King's super genius level intellect that allowed him to eventually get an opening on Netero. His speed allowed the pressure yes, but it was useless without using the speed properly.

Whatever you might think about Adult Gon's strength, I don't see how this shit was argued for so many pages. Gon isn't smart enough to figure out a pattern on Netero's hands and will die before he gets an opening......


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 8, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> It was the King's super genius level intellect that allowed him to eventually get an opening on Netero. His speed allowed the pressure yes, but it was useless without using the speed properly.
> 
> Whatever you might think about Adult Gon's strength, I don't see how this shit was argued for so many pages. Gon isn't smart enough to figure out a pattern on Netero's hands and will die before he gets an opening......



Well.... Gon and Killua both showed great instinct (greater then both of Netero's students) during the invasion of King's castle.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 8, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Chapter this week!




Finally something to break up the power level debates.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 8, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> It was the King's super genius level intellect that allowed him to eventually get an opening on Netero. His speed allowed the pressure yes, but it was useless without using the speed properly.
> 
> Whatever you might think about Adult Gon's strength, I don't see how this shit was argued for so many pages. Gon isn't smart enough to figure out a pattern on Netero's hands and will die before he gets an opening......



I dont understand you ppl. What makes you think you know how fast adult gon is,? We have no gauge on his true speed at all. If he is at least as fast as meruem he will be able to jump around at dfifferent angles like meruem did and in that small time frame he could be able to charge an attack. Remember when meruem got serious he was the one on the offensive, not neteero. Netero could only deflect his charges and just one miss would be the end for him. If adult gon is anywhere near that speed he will get off an attack and i doubt netero would have any chance of stopping it.

You ppl keep saying he needs to find out his attack pattern but he doesnt at all bcuz he has way more attack options than meruem did. All he needs to do nis be fast enough to pull off an attack, and if he is anywhere as fast as meruem he will and netero has no real way of stopping it at least i dont think he does.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2014)

Shozan said:


> is the last mission movie subbed or not?
> 
> I forgot about that one.


It doesn't come out on DVD until later this month. It probably won't get subbed until August though. 

New episode was good, the Ging and Hisoka scenes made it. Also sick ass new intro animation of Gotoh.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 8, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> *I dont understand you ppl. *What makes you think you know how fast adult gon is,? We have no gauge on his true speed at all. *If he is at least as fast as meruem he will be able to jump around at dfifferent angles like meruem did and in that small time frame he could be able to charge an attack*. Remember when meruem got serious he was the one on the offensive, not neteero. *Netero could only deflect his charges and just one miss would be the end for him.* If adult gon is anywhere near that speed he will get off an attack and i doubt netero would have any chance of stopping it.
> 
> You ppl keep saying he needs to find out his attack pattern but he doesnt at all bcuz he has way more attack options than meruem did. All he needs to do nis be fast enough to pull off an attack, and if he is anywhere as fast as meruem he will and netero has no real way of stopping it at least i dont think he does.



I don't understand you. Please explain to me why the forest of a million needle talk goes over you head. Actually pay attention to Mereum/Togashi's words telling you exactly how not simple it was to break through Netero's defense. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You cannot just give someone the benefit of the doubt they are faster than the King and Netero or even close without them showing it. Former a near perfect organism, the latter a fighter who specialized in attack speed who has trained beyond his limits decades ago. Adult Gon is just Gon with his aura maxed out. 

The King could only predict Netero's moves because of his games with Komugi. A person whose Hatsu makes her a super-computer at a particular game. The only reason the King could even keep going at Netero is due to his durable anatomy. Durable enough that a nuke only partially incinerated his body.  Thinking Gon could take more than 10 hits from Netero is beyond comprehension. Nothing implies Gon is that fucking tough. If a Nuke breaks through his Ten there wouldn't be an atom left of him. The King's anatomy is a big part of his durability.

How exactly did all of Mereum's internal dialog and exposition from the Narrator on what impossible feat it was to get through Netero's guard go so ridiculous far above your head? Gon does not have Mereums intellect, prediction skills, and anatomy to survive Netero's onslaught and how he'll counter attack thousands of moves in the future.


----------



## RavenxShadow (Jul 8, 2014)

Unconfirmed spoiler for ch. 346



			
				懒惰臻子@Baidu said:
			
		

> 酷拉与雷欧力会面，但翻脸了，酷拉透漏自己念能力的制约条件已经修改，雷欧力要协会召集小杰奇犽一同前往。
> 金表示东之书中的魔物大部分存在现世



Apparently fake.


----------



## Yonk (Jul 9, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> New episode was good, the Ging and Hisoka scenes made it. Also sick ass new intro animation of Gotoh.



I think they wrecked their entire budget doing that awesome intro, so they literally had like twenty bucks left over to make the outro. It's about the only reason I can think of to explain that snorefest of an outro and how they didn't even bother using a new song.

I also continue to be impressed at how basically everyone has a voice exactly as I thought they would sound. I'm loving the shit out of this anime, but extremely depressed that there's only something like 10 episodes left.


~ Yonk


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 9, 2014)

Is the new chapter out yet? Or do we have to wait a week more for the next one?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 9, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Is the new chapter out yet? Or do we have to wait a week more for the next one?



Chapters are released on Wednesdays, time depends on where you live (it could slip into Thursday for some I guess).


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 9, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Is the new chapter out yet? Or do we have to wait a week more for the next one?



It'd be out a few hours after the main 3 are out.


----------



## RavenxShadow (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoilers confirmed from 2ch



> 574 ： ◆YNsQqpnDVk ＠転载は禁止：2014/07/09(水) 17:13:24.67 ID:mUH2HrzH0多分もう来てるんだろうけど、クラピカの仕事でパリストンの刺客は全员ハンター试験不合格だとかいうやつがホンモノな



Edit with trans.



> Due to Kurapika's excellent job. Pariston's Assassinators will fail the Hunter Exam!


----------



## God Movement (Jul 9, 2014)

these are all the spoilers?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2014)

Where's the chpter?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 9, 2014)

Taking an unusually long time for it to come out.


----------



## -Z- (Jul 9, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I think they wrecked their entire budget doing that awesome intro, so they literally had like twenty bucks left over to make the outro. It's about the only reason I can think of to explain that snorefest of an outro and how they didn't even bother using a new song.
> 
> I also continue to be impressed at how basically everyone has a voice exactly as I thought they would sound. I'm loving the shit out of this anime, but extremely depressed that there's only something *like 10 episodes left.*
> 
> ...



WHAT?           



P.S. Is the chapter even coming out today?


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 9, 2014)

346 chinese scan :


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool beans.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 9, 2014)

Shitloads of dialogue in this one


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2014)

Like the ending.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you.

Was that greed island? @.@?

nevermind..

Was that Ging's power too? @.@


----------



## convict (Jul 9, 2014)

I usually love the hallmark dialogue and exposition of HxH but because the translations are so shit I have started dreading them.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2014)

So it seems that tiger, dragon, and the monkey are the main fighters for the zodiacs.

I doubt we will see Pariston's actual abilities to keep his "weak" act going but Ging will show something next chapter.

Hope its a spirit gun.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2014)

So KP is indeed the Rat, huh? Can't wait to see her in a battle of wits with Partison. 

Ging and Partison at the end


----------



## ri0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Interesting chapter! 
The ending was fantastic 

I also liked the part about the mole in the Zodiacs. This could be a device to create a situation where two Zodiacs suspect each other and in the end it's a totally different person or no one at all.

It was good to see Kurapika back in action. From the start showing off his cleverness and being able to sort out the infiltrators from Beyond's side. 

I've got a bad feeling about this "bring back a calamity back"-part. Even Netero said, it's best to circumvent them. Now to wait for the Viz-Scan and see, if that part was correctly translated.


----------



## Katou (Jul 9, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen
it seems like we have a quick fight next chapter 
pariston is quite cruel for suggesting to kill them 
ging taking the discrimination like a pro


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

ain't nobody got time fo dat!


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Jul 9, 2014)

If it wasn't already obvious, now it's FULLY obvious that gon will be joining the zodiacs soon, the whole traitor thing pretty much opened up the spot for him.

We could honestly figure out who the traitor is just by seeing which animal fits gon the most if he was in the zodiacs.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 9, 2014)

^^not obvious to me

chapter was beyond awesome,loved alooooooooooooooooot of things about it

HxH rocks  
ging playing with his aura and showing some skills  and gaing the respect and affection of beyond's party,kurapica reminds us that he was the guy who stood up against ryodan ,its more obvious now he is toptier when it comes to wits  and finally Ging and pariston combo those guys got the worst luck and pariston shows no mercy ,he goes for the kill,yeeeeah

am loving it


----------



## Katou (Jul 9, 2014)

gon without nen mastery yet in the zodiac? Doubt it. .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2014)

Morel getting passed up for Zodiac again? Don't think so.

Speaking of, what the fuck is a Morau? lol. Pretty excited that he's gonna be on the Big Whale too.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2014)

Holy fucking shit!!!

The chapter was amazing that ending got me hyped yo


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2014)

haha amazing how much more content this chapter squeezed in compared to bleach
love it


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2014)

oh fuck  this just went straight over my head. what have you done to me internet?


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

DC getting more hype above the Ants Again. Lmao People think The King will still be the strongest in this manga atthe end are delusional. Look at Togashi previous wrk. The enemies get stronger and deadlier not weaker.Anyways who do you guys think is the Mole?   I like how Kurpika got some hype and people have to realize that time is passing in each chapter. It probably been like 2 months all this been happening in. Gon probably been thinking of a way to find himself to get his Gon back. Characters have been training. We still don't even know how strong leorio or Kurpika is because they haven't really fight in a while.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> DC getting more hype above the Ants Again. *Lmao People think The King will still be the strongest in this manga atthe end are delusional*. Look at Togashi previous wrk. The enemies get stronger and deadlier not weaker.Anyways who do you guys think is the Mole?   I like how Kurpika got some hype and people have to realize that time is passing in each chapter. It probably been like 2 months all this been happening in. Gon probably been thinking of a way to find himself to get his Gon back. Characters have been training. We still don't even know how strong leorio or Kurpika is because they haven't really fight in a while.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 9, 2014)

first the b-rank was for the known species of chimera ant not the human sized ones ,those were unknown-second the ranks are about the danger level not about strength,for example an epidemic takes rank A because of the huge scale of death it can causes (I think the calamities are seen in that way) and for example some kind of beast takes rank B,even if got power it cant be seen as dangerous as some kind of virus

so so far,both are incomparable,imo as far as strenght is considerd,meruem will still be the strongest character in hxhverse unless someone got an ability that bypass strengh like (knov's ability), who  somehow can utilize them to beat a much stronger oponent 
but as far as we are taking about physical prowess,meruem by faaaaaaaaaar is  no.1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> DC getting more hype above the Ants Again. Lmao People think The King will still be the strongest in this manga atthe end are delusional. Look at Togashi previous wrk. The enemies get stronger and deadlier not weaker.Anyways who do you guys think is the Mole?   I like how Kurpika got some hype and people have to realize that time is passing in each chapter. It probably been like 2 months all this been happening in. Gon probably been thinking of a way to find himself to get his Gon back. Characters have been training. We still don't even know how strong leorio or Kurpika is because they haven't really fight in a while.



So what your suggesting is a bunch of Prime Netero+ level nen users are going to pop up this arc and the arc after?

Cause thats the level of power you need to deal with a bunch of King+ level creatures running around.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Wait what? Toguro was literally among the only "B" class people in DT. And it's the Chimera Queen and the kind of *small ants* you see Killua and Gon getting attacked by in the very very beginning of CA before even meeting or right after meeting Kite that are considered B "rank" (it's not even rank, it's just the level of threat).
> 
> To confirm you're talking bullshit out of your ass even more - here's one: Papu is put above Brion and Ai. Kinda goes like this: it's more threatening and dangerous to get turned into a pile of flesh than getting simply killed by a Sphere. Doesn't mean the Sphere can't be more "powerful" as an individual.
> 
> ...





ri0 said:


> You actually don't believe that  the Royal Guards, let alone Meruem, are meant by that, when bears, sharks and poisonous snakes are C rank creatures, right?





Ice Cream said:


> Why do people keep forgetting what the chimera ants were like before the king/ royal guards?
> 
> The ants are a product of what the queen eats.
> 
> ...





tupadre97 said:


> The chimera ants rank does not include the royal guard or the king. If they were seen by the publiv like the commanders the would be A rank without a doubt. If it was post rose meruem they would give him S rank before he conqueered the world.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> first the b-rank was for the known species of chimera ant not the human sized ones ,those were unknown-second the ranks are about the danger level not about strength,for example an epidemic takes rank A because of the huge scale of death it can causes (I think the calamities are seen in that way) and for example some kind of beast takes rank B,even if got power it cant be seen as dangerous as some kind of virus
> 
> so so far,both are incomparable,imo as far as strenght is considerd,meruem will still be the strongest character in hxhverse unless someone got an ability that bypass strengh like (knov's ability), who  somehow can utilize them to beat a much stronger oponent
> but as far as we are taking about physical prowess,meruem by faaaaaaaaaar is  no.1


Togashi directly used Leorio to compare the King and the DC. Seriously, every week we get more and☻more hype and you guys scramble to save face. It's hilarious. Just because they have a virus doesn't mean that the beast won't be strong himself.


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So what your suggesting is a bunch of Prime Netero+ level nen users are going to pop up this arc and the arc after?
> 
> Cause thats the level of power you need to deal with a bunch of King+ level creatures running around.


Hetero hasn't been the strongest in 20+ years bro. Who knows how many people surpassed him or equal to prime netero. No the King level and above fighters are the 5 beasts. Togashi clearly used Leorio to hype them this chapter. U guys wrong again it seems. Lmao at the strongest character being in the middle of the series


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Owned


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Togashi directly used Leorio to compare the King and the DC. Seriously, every week we get more and☻more hype and you guys scramble to save face. It's hilarious. Just because they have a virus doesn't mean that the beast won't be strong himself.
> 
> *Hetero hasn't been the strongest in 20+ years bro*. Who knows how many people surpassed him or equal to prime netero. No the King level and above fighters are the 5 beasts. Togashi clearly used Leorio to hype them this chapter. U guys wrong again it seems. Lmao at the strongest character being in the middle of the series



Yea how could i forget.

Knov and Morel are stronger then old Netero. 

Ging could probably curb stomp Prime Netero at this point. 

Cause as we know. A whole lot of nen users have trained non-stop for decades like Netero to improve themselves.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 9, 2014)

Well we said it. Don't expect every single one of these creatures to be more powerful than Meruem but the average level will definitely be above that of your regular Chimera Ant and expect the best of the best to be above Meruem.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea how could i forget.
> 
> Knov and Morel are stronger then old Netero.
> 
> ...


Knock and Morel part was the joke part, which Motel corrected him, but we do know their are people stronger then old Netero and people who are stronger then him even when he was younger 20+ years ago. I never  said prime Netero wasn't strong. I actually said before that Prime Netero is wayyy stronger then current Netero and might of defeated/stalemate the King.(Even tho Meruem fans said no) My point is Netero was not even less then half of how strong he was in his prime. We have the top 5 Ben users and who knows who else surpassed him during those 20+ years.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 9, 2014)

One day people will learn "danger" doesn't necessarily equate to physical/combat strength, the mosquito is the most dangerous animal in the world yet a Killer Whale is stronger than it by far. However the chances of an enemy being stronger than Post-nuke Meruem could possibly happen, if Togashi wills it.

On that note, Ging was confirmed  as being one of the top 5 nen users and  something  to what Meruem did on his second use of En. This will be a direct indicator of their gap if Ging can do something close to it with this idle skill. It would be very useful for scouting the Dark Continent for enemies in vicinity as well, so I'm glad Togashi didn't forget about that technique.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Knock and Morel part was the joke part, which Motel corrected him, *but we do know their are people stronger then old Netero* and people who are stronger then him even when he was younger 20+ years ago. I never  said prime Netero wasn't strong. I actually said before that Prime Netero is wayyy stronger then current Netero and might of defeated/stalemate the King.(Even tho Meruem fans said no) My point is Netero was not even less then half of how strong he was in his prime. We have the top 5 Ben users and who knows who else surpassed him during those 20+ years.



Who are these nen users stronger then Old Netero and Prime Netero?

Names plz?


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Well we said it. Don't expect every single one of these creatures to be more powerful than Meruem but the average level will definitely be above that of your regular Chimera Ant and expect the best of the best to be above Meruem.



Exactly, you guys acting like this is knew in shonen. Togashi, Oda, and Kishi are still inspired by DBZ no matter how much people dislike it. In 200 chapters we will probably meet a lot of people stronger then Meruem. Shit. Meruem might drop out of the top 5 of Togashi starts hyping the west side of the DC has harder then the east. It's like you guys refuse to get it when it's slapping you in the face.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Exactly, you guys acting like this is knew in shonen. Togashi, Oda, and Kishi are still inspired by DBZ no matter how much people dislike it. In 200 chapters we will probably meet a lot of people stronger then Meruem. Shit. Meruem might drop out of the top 5 of Togashi starts hyping the west side of the DC has harder then the east. It's like you guys refuse to get it when it's slapping you in the face.


Except unlike Kishi both Togashi and Oda take a good care of the powerscaling in their respective manga.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Who are these nen users stronger then Old Netero and Prime Netero?
> 
> Names plz?



Hasn't been revealed yet and Ging is stronger then old Netero. Your a one piece fan but you pretend like you don't understand how hype and character statements work. We know he hasn't been the strongest for 20+ years and that their are top 5 nen users in the world. When Togashi feels like to reveal them he will. We didn't even know about Don freeces until like 3 chapters ago. Who could be a monster. Stop pretending like you don't know how hype wrks Tandy asking dumbass questions.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

I came here to talk about all the cool information in the chapter and I only see a power level discussion. Stay classy Naruto Forums.

The mole thing was the most interesting detail. None of the 12 seem like traitors, to tell the truth. Maybe the cow guy? He seems way too reliable.

I lol'd at people joining the expedition just because Leorio is now a Zodiac.

And badass Kurapika is badass, as always.



ri0 said:


> I've got a bad feeling about this "bring back a calamity back"-part. Even Netero said, it's best to circumvent them. Now to wait for the Viz-Scan and see, if that part was correctly translated.



I think that was a bad translation, and what they are actually trying to bring are the resources that are guarded by the calamities, like that cure-all herb.


----------



## Selva (Jul 9, 2014)

Moar power level talks. It's getting redundant tbh *sigh*
As for the new chap, it was great. The last page was perfect


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except unlike Kishi both Togashi and Oda take a good care of the powerscaling in their respective manga.



Doesn't have to do with anything. The point is in the middle of the series the strongest character most likely won't show up. Has nothing to do with power scaling. In 200 chapters we will see feats that are stronger then Meruem. Its that simple people.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> > Hasn't been revealed yet and Ging is stronger then old Netero
> 
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I came here to talk about all the cool information in the chapter and I only see a power level discussion. Stay classy Naruto Forums.
> 
> The mole thing was the most interesting detail. None of the 12 seem like traitors, to tell the truth. Maybe the cow guy? He seems way too reliable.
> 
> ...


The Zodiac that asked to guarding beyond by himself is suspicious.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

This chapter was pretty sick.

Dat fucking Kurapika.

Dat Ging and Pariston rivalry too stronk.

I have two questions though: 1.) was that Hunter Exam for experienced Hunters to see if they can make it into the voyage to the DC or was it a normal Hunter Exam like the one held at he beginning of the story? 2.) The dialogue at the end, was Ging saying if they pick number 3 (himself) they all live and Pariston saying if they pick number 4 (himself) they all die?  I didn't really understand that part.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2014)

DC is gonna be fucking amazing


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

This chapter was pretty sick.

Dat fucking Kurapika.

Dat Ging and Pariston rivalry too stronk.

I have two questions though: 1.) was that Hunter Exam for experienced Hunters to see if they can make it into the voyage to the DC or was it a normal Hunter Exam like the one held at he beginning of the story? 2.) The dialogue at the end, was Ging saying if they pick number 3 (himself) they all live and Pariston saying if they pick number 4 (himself) they all die?  I didn't really understand that part.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> This chapter was pretty sick.
> 
> Dat fucking Kurapika.
> 
> ...



Basically Pariston wants to keep Ging in his position. 

But if they keep pushing for him to be number two they will die, and since ging knows how Pariston thinks he is letting them know he wont kill them if he stays number 2.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Basically Pariston wants to keep Ging in his position.
> 
> But if they keep pushing for him to be number two they will die, and since ging knows how Pariston thinks he is letting them know he wont kill them if he stays number 2.



Okay so basically Pariston is saying if you keep pushing for me (Pariston) to become the No. 2, I will kill you and  Ging is saying if you keep pushing for me (Ging) to become the No. 2, you will all live?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2014)

Drakor said:


> One day people will learn "danger" doesn't necessarily equate to physical/combat strength, the mosquito is the most dangerous animal in the world yet a Killer Whale is stronger than it by far. However the chances of an enemy being stronger than Post-nuke Meruem could possibly happen, if Togashi wills it.


That is true. Aren't the Chimera Ants that are classified as rank B the ones that grow to a length of less than 10 cm? (which is the length of the regular Queen)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> Okay so basically Pariston is saying if you keep pushing for me (Pariston) to become the No. 2, I will kill you and  Ging is saying if you keep pushing for me (Ging) to become the No. 2, you will all live?



Yep that's what i got from it.

But as usual best to wait for the better translations. 

Either-way they should pick Ging if they know whats good for them.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yep that's what i got from it.
> 
> But as usual best to wait for the better translations.
> 
> Either-way they should pick Ging if they know whats good for them.



Okay that's the way I interpreted when I first read it but then I read it like 2 or 3 more times to make sure but the translation is fucking trash so I wasn't sure.

Sigh, this is gunna be a while.  

Yeah no kidding, they have to be pretty fucking stupid to think Pariston is the way to go.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> batman22wins said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Yonk (Jul 9, 2014)

That "game" of moving Nen bubbles around the hand reminded me of Bisuke's training on Greed Island of forming aura into numbers, and she was so good at it she could form whole strings of text. 

It was a Manipulation exercise, so the fact that Ging is also very good means that the chances that he is also from Manipulation just went up a little bit more.

(Also: I love you, Gon, and Imma let you finish, but Meruem is the strongest character IN THE ENTIRE MANGA!)


~ Yonk


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> The Zodiac that asked to guarding beyond by himself is suspicious.



The monkey? Yeah, seems so.

And Gon would be a perfect monkey if he were to replace him.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Kurapika and his swag does not warrant discussion.
> 
> Its common sense my friend.



He out-Pariston'd Pariston though.


----------



## Pyro (Jul 9, 2014)

Kurapika is awesome. Weeded out all the assassins from the hunter exam like a boss, identified the possibility of a mole immediately, and is now wearing a badass suit instead of his pretty blue dress.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Donquixote Doflamingo said:
> 
> 
> > *He wasn't stated to be even though he was standing right their*. He never claimed any specific person was stronger then him. He said he hasn't been the strongest in 20+ years. They can have a ability stronger then Netero ability or they can have a combination of speed and some had ability.
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Blasphemy...


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Kurapika is awesome. Weeded out all the assassins from the hunter exam like a boss, identified the possibility of a mole immediately, and is now wearing a badass suit instead of his pretty blue dress.



Kurpika is too Beasley. He has always good at analyzing things. I think he is top 5 with Ginger and Pariston.


----------



## ri0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gunners, out of context, your reply is good. 
But you were referring to Meruem as a goon and that he won't be able to retain his status as top dog.
Also, the reference to YYH lacks totally. There, the comparison was strength based, wheras the system of HxH measures the danger level. 
So many people already mentioned it and like Yonk I am no fan of power debates. Just keep in mind, that danger level isn't equal to individual strength.



			
				Dragon D Luffy said:
			
		

> I think that was a bad translation, and what they are actually trying to bring are the resources that are guarded by the calamities, like that cure-all herb.


I think so too. No one could imagine the catastrophes that could arise, if the goes wild after being brought back.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Took care of them assassins like a boss
> 
> I think Ging is going to die though



Yeah, Kurapika truly is a genius. 

Naaah, Ging's too GOAT for that.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> batman22wins said:
> 
> 
> > So what?
> ...


----------



## Magician (Jul 9, 2014)

One Piece is on break and the OL brings the powerlevels to hunter x hunter. 

But yeah, this chapter is beast. Think I'm gonna re-read this arc though, not really understanding some of the stuff that's happening.

Kurapika gets more and more badass the more we see him, though. Can't wait till we get to the dark continent. Shit is about to be epic.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> Yeah, Kurapika truly is a genius.
> 
> Naaah, Ging's too GOAT for that.



I dunno man I get the feeling more and more that Ging will bite the dust, as long as Pariston has a hand in it I wouldn't be too devastated.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> I dunno man I get the feeling more and more that Ging will bite the dust, as long as Pariston has a hand in it I wouldn't be too devastated.



I will be so depressed.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

ri0 said:


> Gunners, out of context, your reply is good.
> But you were referring to Meruem as a goon and that he won't be able to retain his status as top dog.
> Also, the reference to YYH lacks totally. There, the comparison was strength based, wheras the system of HxH measures the danger level.
> So many people already mentioned it and like Yonk I am no fan of power debates. Just keep in mind, that danger level isn't equal to individual strength.



I gurentee you the one of the 5 beasts will be stronger then Meruem physically. You guys really think this 5 beasts will be one hit wonders it seems. Just because he has a virus doesn't mean he can't fight too. What about the animals the gets by his virus since they live their too. He just gets raped?  The ants were marked has B rank even knowing the King power.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Donquixote Doflamingo said:
> 
> 
> > And this is where I disagree with you. I think Prime netero could beat the King or stalemate him
> ...


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> batman22wins said:
> 
> 
> > How would he do that exactly?
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> He out-Pariston'd Pariston though.



Now all that's left is for Leorio to out-Ging Ging.

He seems to be in the right way.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes, just ignore how the chimera ants evolved from their basic dark continent origins. :/

Leorio had no idea that the King was in a different league then the first generation of ants.

That whole arc was about hunters underestimating their enemies. (Kite, Netero, etc.)




ri0 said:


> Interesting chapter!
> The ending was fantastic
> 
> I also liked the part about the mole in the Zodiacs. This could be a device to create a situation where two Zodiacs suspect each other and in the end it's a totally different person or no one at all.




Well one of them is clearly Pariston.

However another one would be great.

I'm guessing the monkey since he wanted to be alone with guarding Beyond.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Yo GM I just found your avi coloured on tumblr, IDK if you're interested in it but here:


----------



## ri0 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:
			
		

> I have two questions though: 1.) was that Hunter Exam for experienced Hunters to see if they can make it into the voyage to the DC or was it a normal Hunter Exam like the one held at he beginning of the story?


To me, it sounded like a normal Hunter Exam but altered to search specifically for people who can contribute to the journey, while kicking out any infiltrators from Pariston's group.


			
				Ares said:
			
		

> 2.) The dialogue at the end, was Ging saying if they pick number 3 (himself) they all live and Pariston saying if they pick number 4 (himself) they all die?  I didn't really understand that part.


To me, it sounded like the tattooed guy proposed two options. Option 1, Pariston leaves and Option 2, Ging leaves. Ging offered a third option, that the three aggressors leave (and if they don't, probably beat them up), whereas Pariston's fourth option is, that he'd kill them right away, because they were disturbing him and Ging.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

ri0 said:


> To me, it sounded like the tattooed guy proposed two options. Option 1, Pariston leaves and Option 2, Ging leaves. Ging offered a third option, that the three aggressors leave (and if they don't, probably beat them up), whereas Pariston's fourth option is, that he'd kill them right away, because they were disturbing him and Ging.



Ahh, this is also a pretty good interpretation of what happened.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Donquixote Doflamingo said:
> 
> 
> > No he won't, but you can believe what you like. You don't know how weaker old netero was from his prime. Why wouldn't he be able to have better reaction time in his prime?
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2014)

ri0 said:


> Gunners, out of context, your reply is good.
> But you were referring to Meruem as a goon and that he won't be able to retain his status as top dog.
> Also, the reference to YYH lacks totally. There, the comparison was strength based, wheras the system of HxH measures the danger level.
> So many people already mentioned it and like Yonk I am no fan of power debates. Just keep in mind, that danger level isn't equal to individual strength.





Ice Cream said:


> Yes, just ignore how the chimera ants evolved from their basic dark continent origins. :/
> 
> Leorio had no idea that the King was in a different league then the first generation of ants.
> 
> That whole arc was about hunters underestimating their enemies. (Kite, Netero, etc.)




Kurapika intrigues me: you'd think that he's secondary to Gon and Killua ( and plot wise he is), but he surpasses them in most fields nen wise. His growth is noteworthy, and I like the fact that Togashi places value on characters who think their next move through.


----------



## ri0 (Jul 9, 2014)

For all who are interested:mangastream is up.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2014)

Neterro


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> batman22wins said:
> 
> 
> > How would he do that exactly?
> ...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

Manga Stream says the 5 calamities are B+, not A.

So, Naruto Forums, how will this affect the power level calculations?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

ms translations are much more comprehensible


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Manga Stream says the 5 calamities are B+, not A.
> 
> So, Naruto Forums, how will this affect the power level calculations?



we actually know the calamities ranks


Bobop said:


> In the chapter, when Gin does his whole briefing, we can actually see the level of dangers of each calamities on the board (written in hunter language).
> 
> 
> Rank C : Bears, sharks, killer bees.. (given in ch.342)
> ...


----------



## theworks (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought HxH was on break this week, it's surprising as hell to see it updated.

The Zodiacs better have something planned for Leorio. He's there for PR reasons but because of those reasons it'll look bad if he dies. I thought they were going to send him and Kurapika on the ship to the fake Dark Continent, but it seems like they're going to the real thing.

The set-up looks like it won't end for a while.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

theworks said:


> I thought HxH was on break this week, it's surprising as hell to see it updated.
> 
> The Zodiacs better have something planned for Leorio. He's there for PR reasons but because of those reasons it'll look bad if he dies. I thought they were going to send him and Kurapika on the ship to the fake Dark Continent, but it seems like they're going to the real thing.
> 
> The set-up looks like it won't end for a while.


it is. we just get the chapter earlier.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

theworks said:


> I thought HxH was on break this week, it's surprising as hell to see it updated.
> 
> The Zodiacs better have something planned for Leorio. He's there for PR reasons but because of those reasons it'll look bad if he dies. I thought they were going to send him and Kurapika on the ship to the fake Dark Continent, but it seems like they're going to the real thing.
> 
> The set-up looks like it won't end for a while.



What fake dark continent?


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> What fake dark continent?



I think they mean the new continent?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> What fake dark continent?


----------



## Drakor (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> What fake dark continent?


He's referring to the outter "human world" islands that are still inside the lake, not the actual continent surrounding said lake.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 9, 2014)

So why exactly did Pariston send assassins to the Hunter Exam.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 9, 2014)

Not even reading this powerlevel bullshit all over again, some of you are clearly mentally challenged and have a strong wishful thinking affecting your reasoning. I suggest you buy some brains or just stop posting for a couple of months till we'll actually see something coming from those 5 calamities shit. Level of threat doesn't equate individual physical capabilities, it means exactly what it says: level.of.threat. Ants going rampant can be stopped eventually by nukes, while the simplest disease or a virus is about 10s of times more threatening. 

Dno if this was brought up, but this got me thinking about Ging's small "useless" skill he showed, playing with Nen bubbles. Anyone remember how Yusuke was using Reigun? Yes, right, whenever he shot a Rei Gun, ki/reiki particles would gather around his finger combined with energy coming from this body. This would be a very interesting, may be also somewhat subtle introduction to Ging's ability.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 9, 2014)

Dat Papu

A+ rank


----------



## Xell (Jul 9, 2014)

Need.. Nekroturkey's.. Viz screencaps..


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 9, 2014)

This chapter was so badass, nice one Togashi!

the ending got my hyped, and also the the whole mole thing.. I suspect the monkey or maybe kanzai as the mole.. Kanzai simply because I just think he's acting far stupider than he really is and as some sort of trick to fool people.

Also im glad that out of the zodiacs (like the ryodan) that only a few of the members are actual fighters of the group, and the rest serve different purposes! Dragon, monkey, tiger all gonna kick ass


----------



## Drakor (Jul 9, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Dno if this was brought up, but this got me thinking about Ging's small "useless" skill he showed, playing with Nen bubbles. Anyone remember how Yusuke was using Reigun? Yes, right, whenever he shot a Rei Gun, ki/reiki particles would gather around his finger combined with energy coming from this body. This would be a very interesting, may be also somewhat subtle introduction to Ging's ability.


It's closer to when Biske did the aura shaping game with Killua and Gon, or when Meruem literally made millions of small particles out of his aura. 

Besides, Ging said it himself it really has little to do with your ability. I'd sooner believe Ging's Hatsu to have been something we seen via Greed Island, but its more likely he himself only gave ideas alone and didn't involve his own nen.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> So why exactly did Pariston send assassins to the Hunter Exam.


to free beyond


----------



## Ramius (Jul 9, 2014)

That's why I'm saying it would be somewhat subtle


----------



## sadino (Jul 9, 2014)

Ging has insane skill in Nen for sure,but we all knew that shit already.

I think Kurapika is ultra super duper screwed.FIrst:

The two more suspect Zodiacs(Ox and Horse) are along him in the inteligence division.Mizai was too active on questioning Pariston and he seems too reliable to be true.

Saccho just screams traitor due to his background.

And third, suggesting there's only one traitor to hide the second is just cute.

Expect Kurapika to be ambushed by both.He's so screwed...

P.s: Botobai,Kanzai and Sayuu are the brawlers, as expected.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> I don't understand you. Please explain to me why the forest of a million needle talk goes over you head. Actually pay attention to Mereum/Togashi's words telling you exactly how not simple it was to break through Netero's defense.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



What part of gon doesnt need to attack netero head on do you not understand?

Anyway you think that nen users on the level of meruem still use ten like they were greed island fodder or something. Theres no point in continuing this discussion. You clearly dont understand how nen or combat in general works so i think we are done here. 





batman22wins said:


> The Zodiac that asked to guarding beyond by himself is suspicious.



Yeah i was thinking its him or horse is the traitor.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Prime Netero's Budah would be at least, twice as fast, and hit twice as hard.



No, it's not at least. Claiming Netero was once twice as strong as we saw him is a big claim. You better have some sort of evidence that the decline in his power was that significant.

Even those that claim that old men in shounen are always weaker than in their primes have to realize that the decline in power is never that significant.




Ramius said:


> Dno if this was brought up, but this got me thinking about Ging's small "useless" skill he showed, playing with Nen bubbles. Anyone remember how Yusuke was using Reigun? Yes, right, whenever he shot a Rei Gun, ki/reiki particles would gather around his finger combined with energy coming from this body. This would be a very interesting, may be also somewhat subtle introduction to Ging's ability.



I think Ging is going to have a complex sort of ability rather than something that just hits you.

I think the point to what we saw of Ging this chapter was that he is multi-talented.




sadino said:


> The two more suspect Zodiacs(Ox and Horse) are along him in the inteligence division.Mizai was too active on questioning Pariston and he seems too reliable to be true.
> 
> Saccho just screams traitor due to his background.




I think Saccho could be a traitor too. The first thing I thought of when they said there could be a mole was the fact that Saccho had stayed behind to guard Beyond earlier.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> batman22wins said:
> 
> 
> > How would he do that exactly?
> ...


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 9, 2014)

The horse also didn't say who he wanted to win the Hunter election. 



tupadre97 said:


> What part of gon doesnt need to attack netero head on do you not understand?
> 
> *Anyway you think that nen users on the level of meruem still use ten* like they were greed island fodder or something. Theres no point in continuing this discussion. You clearly dont understand how nen or combat in general works so i think we are done here.
> 
> Yeah i was thinking its him or horse is the traitor.



How else is he supposed to fight Netero other than hitting his body? Problem is he cannot; definitely not in this oversimplified ludicrous way you keep stating. He cannot replicate what the King did lacking the durability and intellect and probably speed too. He cannot shoot him with Pa. No proof his Paper is fast enough to reach Netero or strong enough to break through a hand. Same for slicing him. Netero feats are supposed to be as insane in-universe character as they are to us. Not something anybody with enough strength can replicate. 

So according to you at some point nen users stop enveloping their bodies with a film of shroud of aura :/. Or do you understand that they do this all the time and simply misunderstood me to an absurd degree. Did you seriously think I thought the King only used Ten? 

You're right there is no point if you don't understand the fundamentals of the nen since you're so incredibly off base on how it works or what I'm even saying. *Ten is always on when fighting. * Ren is used to *increase the amount of aura(volume of the shroud/film) covering your body.* The King only used Ren right before the 99th hand. Which part are you lost on so I can teach you?


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> How else is he supposed to fight Netero other than hitting his body? Problem is he cannot; definitely not in this oversimplfied ludicrous way you keep stating.
> 
> So according to you at some point nen users stop enveloping their bodies with a film of shroud of aura :/. Or do you understand that they do this all the time and simply misunderstood me to an absurd degree. Did you seriously think I thought the King only used Ten?
> 
> You're right there is no point if you don't understand the fundamentals of the series since you're so incredibly off base on how the series works or what I'm even saying. *Ten is always on when fighting. * Ren is used to *increase the amount of aura(volume of the shroud/film) covering your body.* The King only used Ren after the 2nd hit. Which part lost you?



My point is that u dont understand that any nen user worth their shit doesnt use ten or ren by themselves or alternatively. Its called ken sir, ten and ren at the same time. There is no ten/ren alternation only ken. You dont understand nen or fighting so just stop it please.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 9, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> My point is that u dont understand that any nen user worth their shit *doesnt use ten or ren by themselves or alternatively*. *Its called ken sir, ten and ren at the same time. *There is no ten/ren alternation only ken. You dont understand nen or fighting so just stop it please.



So because you don't know what you're talking about you want to derail conversation with a semantics argument? Ken is a different ability altogether that may or may be in use.  

What does that even mean? What do you even think I'm saying because you don't make any sense.

I repeat so at some point according to you users stop enveloping themselves in a shroud aura? No shit strong users use Ren and move it around for attack&defense seamlessly. Mereum was doing that the entire battle. That is why he never bled after the third strike.

I know exactly what I'm talking about. You may as well be arguing HxH is your favorite Pizza topping because that would make about as much sense as what you're currently saying.

My basic point: Mereum only had his most *basic Nen defense* on when he was still trying to only talk to Netero. He used Ren when he got ready to fight for real. Doubtful he was using Ken since he was entirely passive. Ken is obviously used in a fight for general defense but why would I be talking about that when I'm discussing Mereum before he got battle-ready?

You dismissed everything I originally said to derail with some semantic argument where one didn't really exist. Ken was simply irrelevant to that portion of my argument you decided to focus on. I clearly kno what Ken and Ryu are since I've been describing their applications in every post.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 9, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> So why exactly did Pariston send assassins to the Hunter Exam.



To troll.

Well that or the translation is off again and he actually wanted to get guys of his faction to get inside and infiltrate the operation,


----------



## Selva (Jul 9, 2014)

Pariston and Ging's moments are always so fun to read


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> So because you don't know what you're talking about you want to derail conversation with a semantics argument? Ken is a different ability altogether that may or may be in use.
> 
> What does that even mean? What do you even think I'm saying because you don't make any sense.
> 
> ...



Ok sure he was using ten when netero hit him at first but still what does that matter. My whole argument is that gon doesnt have to learn neteros attack pattern and attack head on like meruem since he has janken chi and paa. Also you dont even know the importance using ken as opposed to ren even when that is the key difference between being an amateur or pro nen user. Which shows to me you dont really understand the nen system or nen fighting in general so please lets just stop this discussion. There is no point in continuing since you wont even acknowledge my main point and dont even fully understand nen.


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 9, 2014)

HxH's approach is by far the most realistic. I mean a fuck ton of people would did from disease when in contact with people from distant lands, I asssume even human diseases can be fatal to new world creatures.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 9, 2014)

Togashi did the gourmet hunter before Toriko 
"Hunters whose goal is to find and collect rare ingredients, then bring their flavors to life by using new and creative styles of cooking recipes."
"to carry out the search of unique foods and culinary experiences, many times in dangerous places"


----------



## Sanji (Jul 9, 2014)

Hope Mizaistom isn't a traitor, he's my favorite.

Also hyped to see Tiger, Monkey, Dragon, and maybe even Sheep get some action

Really starting to like this group even though they didn't really appeal to me when they were introduced.


----------



## convict (Jul 9, 2014)

I realize this thread is saturated with powerlevel discussions but this chapter really got me curious about the strength within the Zodiacs. Seeing their positions outlined today and their personality and roles in the story, I would go with:

1. Dragon (Hyped to be closest to Netero and defensive role)
2. Monkey (challenged Ging and defensive role)
3. Ox (just his role in the story and he is a crime hunter)
4. Sheep (mainly because of Hisoka's rankings)
5. Tiger (he's a dumb brick, fighting is probably all he is good at)

Not sure about the rest but Cheadle and Leorio are likely at the bottom. Beyond and Ging should comfortably be stronger than any of them individually at least in my opinion. I would personally put Silva/Zeno/Chrollo at 2 ish and Hisoka/Illumi at 4 ish.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2014)

So you're just going to keep posting gifs while avoiding actual discussion to my posts?

Lol, alright.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 9, 2014)

convict said:


> I realize this thread is saturated with powerlevel discussions but this chapter really got me curious about the strength within the Zodiacs. Seeing their positions outlined today and their personality and roles in the story, I would go with:
> 
> 1. Dragon (Hyped to be closest to Netero and defensive role)
> 2. Monkey (challenged Ging and defensive role)
> ...



During the election:
Pariston said Cheadle had strong, and Mizaistom had strong/experience/caliber, etc so Cheadle must be strong.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone know who Morel's team is? Or is it Knuckle and co..


----------



## Ambition420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Next Chapter: Ging Freecs uses the Spirit Gun.

 It's happening!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

All those powerlevels are giving me cancer. I wish there was a way to adblock them or something. It's like I'm reading spam.




Drakor said:


> He's referring to the outter "human world" islands that are still inside the lake, not the actual continent surrounding said lake.



Thanks. I hadn't understood this detail in the previous chapters. But I guess the prince of Kakin and other important guys like him are still going to the real DC, right?



Blunt said:


> Seeing as how Nostrade Sr.'s entire reason for success was his daughter's precognition, which is now gone, it's probably safe to say Kurapika took over as head of the organization in his stead.



Or maybe he just helped Nostrade solve his situation with the other families and was rewarded with becoming his right arm (and future successor). Since his daughter is a worthless spoiled brat.



tonpa said:


> So Toriko came up with the idea of having a civilization in a unknown continent first in fiction and reality.



Please, I'm not trying to make a manga war. In fact Togashi did do some things first, like the gourmet hunters.

But I've never seem two worlds so similar to each other than the Gourmet World and the Dark Continent. They literally have the same world map, with the Earth's map centered in the human world, a "dark sea" around it and then a bunch of continents filled with invincible monsters who guard amazing resources, and mystical civilizations. It's obvious that Togashi did draw some inspiration from it.

Which is not a sin at all. So again, no manga wars.


----------



## Ambition420 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Two Things I'm looking forward to now:*

1.) Ging using the Spirit Gun

2.) Gon resetting his nen status and completely changing his Nen Type (from enhancer to ????), which leads to the development of a new Hatsu for him.

*Nitpick:*



Chea right. Back to Whale Island. That troll advertisement


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> But I've never seem two worlds so similar to each other than the Gourmet World and the Dark Continent. They literally have the same world map, with the Earth's map centered in the human world, a "dark sea" around it and then a bunch of continents filled with invincible monsters who guard amazing resources, and mystical civilizations. It's obvious that Togashi did draw some inspiration from it.



Small world in a much bigger world happens in some of the Final Fantasy games ( III has you in a group of floating continents in a larger world, think IV had something similar). Probably in other old RPG games too and we know Togashi is a big fan of them.


----------



## Ambition420 (Jul 9, 2014)

As for chapter 346's mole conspiracy, here is who I think it is...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Just a hunch for now, but I'll be keeping a close eye on him as well as backtracking some chapters to see if he did or mentioned something suspicious. 

Nothing outstanding about this character aside from the latest Hunter X Hunter episode, where Tiger seem to be keeping close tabs on Hisoka and pointed out - out of nowhere that he is a murderer (I dunno that seemed like a what the heck??? moment to me along with the "Why do you know about that?" in chapter 346). Aside from these odd statements, nothing else to pin this guy down as the mole.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 9, 2014)

> Please, I'm not trying to make a manga war. In fact Togashi did do some things first, like the gourmet hunters.
> 
> But I've never seem two worlds so similar to each other than the Gourmet World and the Dark Continent. They literally have the same world map, with the Earth's map centered in the human world, a "dark sea" around it and then a bunch of continents filled with invincible monsters who guard amazing resources, and mystical civilizations. It's obvious that Togashi did draw some inspiration from it.
> 
> Which is not a sin at all. So again, no manga wars.



I'm not trying to figure out who did what first, i have no interest in that whatsoever. I don't read Toriko, but keep in mind that Togashi probably had the plot in his head for years now. The ants is solid proof of Togashi thinking about the DC long time ago. Then he disappeared for couple years, so it kinda gave others a chance to do what he had in mind.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> All those powerlevels are giving me cancer. I wish there was a way to adblock them or something. It's like I'm reading spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go read the first page of hxh. little Togashi already knew what he was doing. And giant beast was shown way back when Ging was on top of one.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> All those powerlevels are giving me cancer. I wish there was a way to adblock them or something. It's like I'm reading spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how is he copying if he mentioned early in the manga about it? Its in chapter 1 for god freaken sakes. But that none of my business what you can't remember.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2014)

Can we go one day no pl discussion?


----------



## sadino (Jul 9, 2014)

Ambition420 said:


> As for chapter 346's mole conspiracy, here is who I think it is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hisoka killed people during his two attempts during the exam.

He even killed the examiner that he injured on the first try.

And maybe the zodiacs know about him killing Teradain.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

tonpa said:


> But how is he copying if he mentioned early in the manga about it? Its in chapter 1 for god freaken sakes. But that none of my business what you can't remember.



Exactly. In the first page it's describing every thing that's happening now. Lol at Togashi stealing from a manga that stole its whole main plot goument hunters from HXH.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Small world in a much bigger world happens in some of the Final Fantasy games ( III has you in a group of floating continents in a larger world, think IV had something similar). Probably in other old RPG games too and we know Togashi is a big fan of them.



HunterXHunter:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Toriko:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Come on guys, it's way too specific. The real life Earth's world map being part of a larger one? I'd never seen any work of fiction doing that before Toriko (I remember thinking it was a very cool idea). And then HxH does the exact same thing. It's obvious it was a case of inspiration.

And why is is that bad? Every artist in the world takes inspiration from other things. Do you guys seriously think Togashi is a creative god who cannot be inspired by anyone? Seriously, it's not like the Dark Continent becomes less cool because of that.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Exactly. In the first page it's describing every thing that's happening now. Lol at Togashi stealing from a manga that stole its whole main plot goument hunters from HXH.


But that none of our business...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

ITT: being a HxH fan means thinking that it's impossible for Togashi to ever draw inspiration from any manga ever.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> HunterXHunter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


He didn't get the idea from him. The first chapter mention all these things on the first freaking page.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

The first chapter didn't draw a world map identical to Toriko's world map.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> ITT: being a HxH fan means thinking that it's impossible for Togashi to ever draw inspiration from any manga ever.



Togashi does draw inspiration, just not from Toriko.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> HunterXHunter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Claymore also flirted with the idea of their world being larger than where they currently are (even though with how the manga's going now, I have no clue if we'll even see it).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

batman22wins said:


> Togashi does draw inspiration, just not from Toriko.



I posted the two world maps for comparison. My argument is done.

If your fanboyism prevents you from accepting that your favorite author is not a perfect god of creation, there's nothing I can do.



Proxy said:


> Claymore also flirted with the idea of their world being larger than where they currently are (even though with how the manga's going now, I have no clue if we'll even see it).



Can we see real life's Earth's six continents in the middle of Claymore's world map?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> The first chapter didn't draw a world map identical to Toriko's world map.



You do realize HxH had shown it's mixed Earth map before Toriko even started as a series?

Like I said the realization that you are within a larger world has been done before.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> You do realize HxH had shown it's mixed Earth map before Toriko even started as a series?
> 
> Like I said the realization that you are within a larger world has been done before.



But it never suggested that there was an unexplored planet surface around the earth map. The unknown stuff could as well be in the earth map.

It's not such an obvious thing. It's taking a round surface, stretching it and then making it part of a larger, and also round, surface. It's not something every other piece of fiction has done. So either it's a huge coincidence, or Togashi did draw some inspiration from Toriko.

And I don't see why you people are making such a big deal from it. I love HxH. I don't think it's bad for it to take inspiration from something else. I just pointing it out.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> It's not something every other piece of fiction has done. So either it's a huge coincidence, or Togashi did draw some inspiration from Toriko.




Obviously not every piece of fiction but Toriko isn't the first either.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 9, 2014)

Togashi keeps delivering


----------



## Drakor (Jul 9, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Come on guys, it's way too specific. The real life Earth's world map being part of a larger one? I'd never seen any work of fiction doing that before Toriko (I remember thinking it was a very cool idea). And then HxH does the exact same thing. It's obvious it was a case of inspiration.
> 
> And why is is that bad? Every artist in the world takes inspiration from other things. Do you guys seriously think Togashi is a creative god who cannot be inspired by anyone? Seriously, it's not like the Dark Continent becomes less cool because of that.



I'm surprised no one told you that the Chimera Ant queen was said to have drifted into human territory, and they had a world map depicting human territory back when she made her debut in 2003, Toriko only came about 5 years later. Kakin was also mentioned wanting to know about various species only to discover the larger agenda which was human settlement/resource acquirement.

Though, while it isn't impossible that perhaps creatures or some idea could of been adopted. It's just that this concept was thought half a decade before Toriko was made.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I'm surprised no one told you that the Chimera Ant queen was said to have drifted into human territory, and they had a world map depicting human territory back when she made her debut in 2003, Toriko only came about 5 years later. Kakin was also mentioned wanting to know about various species only to discover the larger agenda which was human settlement/resource acquirement.
> 
> Though, while it isn't impossible that perhaps creatures or some idea could of been adopted. It's just that this concept was thought half a decade before Toriko was made.



No man, what I'm talking about it having the Earth map stretched, and then made part of a larger sphere with extra continents.

There are only two world maps like that I know: Toriko's and HxH's.

It's not an obvious idea. It takes some degree of creativity to think of something like that.

Though, now that you are saying those things, it seems plausible that both authors had the exact same idea independently...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 9, 2014)

hope we finally get to see ging "fight"

i remembered being so hyped when fatso and robo-chan challenged him, unfortunately nothing happened

spirit gun ftw


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 9, 2014)

the thing ging did... that's different from biscuit's nen shape thing right?

reminds me when meruem did the same thing with his en (not aura, but _en_. how does that even )



ThatBlackGuy said:


> I dunno man I get the feeling more and more that Ging will bite the dust



me too  

pariston is getting more nasty by the minute


also, no theories on who the mole is?
no: sheep, ox, dog, dragon, rooster, snake, tiger
maybe: rabbit, monkey, horse


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 9, 2014)

Ging being a mary sue bitch. Better at everything than everybody


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 9, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ging being a mary sue bitch. Better at everything than everybody




Except when it comes to being a dad! 

...but then again his son doesn't give a shit. :/


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Togashi did the gourmet hunter before Toriko
> "Hunters whose goal is to find and collect rare ingredients, then bring their flavors to life by using new and creative styles of cooking recipes."
> "to carry out the search of unique foods and culinary experiences, many times in dangerous places"



Exactly. Im pretty sure he also mentioned the magical beasts were from the outside world before toriko started as well. Hxh was probably one of the biggest inspirations for toriko really.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 9, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Exactly. Im pretty sure he also mentioned the magical beasts were from the outside world before toriko started as well. Hxh was probably one of the biggest inspirations for toriko really.



 The person who wrote Toriko came up with the idea originally, the hunter originally, having an outside world originally and eating food originally. Hell him looking like goku was originally done years before dragon ball was a thing. Believe me, I'm someone on the internet.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 9, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Ok sure he was using ten when netero hit him at first but still what does that matter. *My whole argument is that gon doesnt have to learn neteros attack pattern and attack head on like meruem since he has janken chi and paa*. *Also you dont even know the importance using ken as opposed to ren even when that is the key difference between being an amateur or pro nen user. *Which shows to me you dont really understand the *nen system or nen fighting *in general so please lets just stop this discussion. *There is no point in continuing since you wont even acknowledge my main point *and dont even fully understand nen.



They don't help. What is so hard to understand about that?

Yes I do. That simply had nothing to do with any of my posts. 

It shows you know your argument is weak and you just want to derail with semantics. How do I not know what I'm talking about when I'm using the *vary definitions of Ko, Ryu, and Ken* in my posts multiple times :/. I just don't use the terms because I'm more familiar with the applications. You're simply being technical for no reason. Ren was used as a Blanket term for Ko, Ryu, and Ken since they are all just applications of the Shroud boosted by Ren. 

I've directly addressed your main point several times. It's just a bad one with little supporting it.


----------



## Yonk (Jul 10, 2014)

Arguing about power levels.
Arguing about which manga is better.
Arguing about power levels.
Arguing about translations.
Arguing about power levels.
Arguing about which manga inspired which.
More arguing about power levels.


I don't know what it is about HxH that makes nobody want to discuss the actual content. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 10, 2014)

> I don't know what it is about HxH that makes nobody want to discuss the actual content.


why not try and look around more, pretty sure you'll find those "nobodies".


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 10, 2014)

> There are only two world maps like that I know: Toriko's and HxH's.



And the real world.
Education is important.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 10, 2014)

_barvard_ university


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ging being a mary sue bitch. Better at everything than everybody



How is he a Mary Sue simply for being a gifted hunter? It's clear a lot of people don't like him and he doesn't have the best personality.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 10, 2014)

Good chapter and quite dialogue heavy.
Kurapika is still as badass as ever. As for the traitor within the Zodiacs, I would have to say it's either Tiger or Horse. Really, it can be any one of them.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> No man, what I'm talking about it having the Earth map stretched, and then made part of a larger sphere with extra continents.
> 
> There are only two world maps like that I know: Toriko's and HxH's.
> 
> ...



No it doesn't take a degree of creativity to think of something like that. What do you think an incomplete map would look like?


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 10, 2014)

The real world was first 
The Demon World in YYH was before Toriko
Togashi show this map first, so stop Togashi didn't steal anything to Toriko.
The contrary is more plausible like the gourmet hunter  
HxH before Toriko was even made:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

In nowhere I used the word "steal" in my posts.

It's sad that the people in this thread are unable to regard a simple suggestion of inspiration as anything other than an attempt of saying that one manga is better than the other.

I guess all those retarded Naruto x Bleach x One Piece discussions spoiled you guys.

I rest my case. The idea of the HxH map being made of a stretched real Earth surface as part of a larger sphere is something that has only been mentioned less than 10 chapters ago. It was inspired by Toriko.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

Ye, better rest your case, because you got no clue anyway

It's simple: it's been said the Chimera Queen was washed up on the continent. Pretty sure she couldn't have fallen from the space, come from a demon hole or simply have been created. So using basic logic, it must have come from somewhere else. Gee, I wonder what could that be. As for the map being stretched being an inspiration? Who fucking cares, how else would you explain the Chimera Ants? Obviously it came from a different place and because it's specified it's been *washed up* on the continent, you don't have to think much.

Add to that the simple fact that we're presented the world cup couple of chapters after we've been said the Chimera Ant has been brought there, all the clues are there.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 10, 2014)

My guess for mole goes to the rabbit/bunny.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

Tbh, I already forgot about this, but it was said this chapter would have one of the "top 3" -something moments in HxH. Quite a letdown. The reveal was simply that Zodiacs had a mole against them? I hope it wasn't supposed to be this chapter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Ye, better rest your case, because you got no clue anyway
> 
> It's simple: it's been said the Chimera Queen was washed up on the continent. Pretty sure she couldn't have fallen from the space, come from a demon hole or simply have been created. So using basic logic, it must have come from somewhere else. Gee, I wonder what could that be. As for the map being stretched being an inspiration? Who fucking cares, how else would you explain the Chimera Ants? Obviously it came from a different place and because it's specified it's been *washed up* on the continent, you don't have to think much.
> 
> Add to that the simple fact that we're presented the world cup couple of chapters after we've been said the Chimera Ant has been brought there, all the clues are there.



She could have came from any other continent in the Earth map. Any unexplored area. Not necessarily from outside of it.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

On another note, I'm still surprised that we didn't see Leorio punching Kurapika in the face for not visiting Gon in the hospital. I was totally expecing him to do that.



Ramius said:


> Tbh, I already forgot about this, but it was said this chapter would have one of the "top 3" -something moments in HxH. Quite a letdown. The reveal was simply that Zodiacs had a mole against them? I hope it wasn't supposed to be this chapter.



Top 3 walls of text?


----------



## Katou (Jul 10, 2014)

The Mole is the Horse. . he seems Fishy


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

It was washed up on Yorubian Continent coast. Didn't make much sense for it to come just from a different continent. The introduction and the whole hype behind it wouldn't  make much sense. Couple that with the fact that normal chimera ants are small pests, while the queen was much bigger. And the queen was running away from something apparently, even though it was revealed these Ants presented a high level of danger. Kite didn't try to stop it for nothing.

Sometimes things only need to be implied rather than directly stated (like Toriko does, no clue of subtlety  whatsoever)


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 10, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> In nowhere I used the word "steal" in my posts.
> 
> It's sad that the people in this thread are unable to regard a simple suggestion of inspiration as anything other than an attempt of saying that one manga is better than the other.
> 
> ...



I didn't spoke about things being better.
What you said about inspiration is impossible because Togashi didn't came from the future.
Togashi did it before Toriko, it's a fact.



If Togashi is a terminator from the future, I will apologize.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the only thing I can agree with is that the simple design of having a small "human world" being part of the "real world" is an inspiration from Toriko. The fact that the HxH world is bigger than that, the fact that it was revealed the world is much bigger than we originally though? Not inspired by Toriko by any stretch of imagination.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 10, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Tbh, I already forgot about this, but it was said this chapter would have one of the "top 3" -something moments in HxH. Quite a letdown. The reveal was simply that Zodiacs had a mole against them? I hope it wasn't supposed to be this chapter.



No it wasn't. It was this this arc would habe a top 3 moment


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

Ramius said:


> It was washed up on Yorubian Continent coast. Didn't make much sense for it to come just from a different continent. The introduction and the whole hype behind it wouldn't  make much sense. Couple that with the fact that normal chimera ants are small pests, while the queen was much bigger. And the queen was running away from something apparently, even though it was revealed these Ants presented a high level of danger. Kite didn't try to stop it for nothing.
> 
> Sometimes things only need to be implied rather than directly stated (like Toriko does, no clue of subtlety  whatsoever)



Implied facts might be true, but cannot be used as a proof for anything.

HxH world map only became a thing less than 10 chapters ago. Until then, Togashi could have designed its world any way he wanted, and then people would have used logic to deduce the rest like you are doing now.



Ramius said:


> I think the only thing I can agree with is that the simple design of having a small "human world" being part of the "real world" is an inspiration from Toriko. The fact that the HxH world is bigger than that, the fact that it was revealed the world is much bigger than we originally though? Not inspired by Toriko by any stretch of imagination.



It's pretty much what I'm saying. It seems you agree with me. I'm not saying Togashi copied his entire world from Toriko, I'm just saying he took a particular idea as inspiration.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jul 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> No, it's not at least. Claiming Netero was once twice as strong as we saw him is a big claim. You better have some sort of evidence that the decline in his power was that significant.
> 
> Even those that claim that old men in shounen are always weaker than in their primes have to realize that the decline in power is never that significant.




It was stated in the manga that even after his last training he had almost half of his prime's power.

So yeah, Netero was over 2 times more powerful in his prime than what we saw him against Meruem.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

Ye, I can agree with the design (small world inside a bigger world reveal) being taken from Toriko or from wherever Toriko took it originally from (may be some JRPG or just Japanese video games, I don't play those, so I don't know).


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you. Now can we please end this stupid discussion and go back to power levels?


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 10, 2014)

Ramius said:


> I think the only thing I can agree with is that the simple design of having a small "human world" being part of the "real world" is an inspiration from Toriko. The fact that the HxH world is bigger than that, the fact that it was revealed the world is much bigger than we originally though? Not inspired by Toriko by any stretch of imagination.



The real world map of HxH was show before Toriko was even made.
And we spoke about unexplored lands since chapter 1.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> The real world map of HxH was made before Toriko was even made.
> And we spoke about unexplored lands since chapter 1.



"Unexplored lands" can literally mean anything.

The world of One Piece has unexplored lands, for instance.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

Ugh, anything but powerlevels. I already got all the dumb fucks who were talking stupid shit about it on super ignore list.
I'd rather speculate on Ging's ability. These chapters had so much information in them and yet there is not enough clues so far to guess exactly what's gonna happen next, in any regard. I can only tell you Gon will eventually join the expedition.



Pokkle said:


> The real world map of HxH was show before Toriko was even made.
> And we spoke about unexplored lands since chapter 1.



But the real world map of HxH (the one with continents) didn't show it inside a bigger real world. It could have been similar to YYH, where there's a different dimension they'd enter. And the first page of the first chapter doesn't actually say much. It simply implies (after you read till Chimera Ant and realize none of that stuff from the first chapter was shown yet) that the world is bigger. Doesn't necessarily imply a world *inside* a bigger world. Could have been just same shit as YYH, with Demon World. Or heck, could have been the map just simply stretching down or on the left or on the right. Instead, it's a world in the middle of a bigger world, same as Toriko. It's the design that was inspired by Toriko, not the idea itself. It's not difficult to understand.

Everybody agrees there's plenty of differences between Toriko's small world-big world and HxH's. Not design-wise though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

The bubble thing could be part of his ability, but could be just a completely unrelated trick. It's hard to tell because nen users can use multiple nen types.

I think we should look at his personality. Ging looks like either Enhancer (does whatever he wants and is not afraid to say the truth) or Specialist (invididualistic, charismatic, doesn't listen to others).


----------



## Magician (Jul 10, 2014)

Bet Cheadle is the mole.

Would be a nice twist.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 10, 2014)

I think he's a specialist. Can't imagine an Enhancer pulling the whole Greed Island thing. And personality-wise, it fits him more.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

The Monkey is the most likely, but it feels too obvious.

I'm betting the Bull. Another good twist.

Not sure about Cheadle, she feels too much like the "Big Good" of the story at this point (using TV Tropes terms).


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 10, 2014)

Togashi inspiration is Dragon Quest that he love or the thousand of j-rpg games about new continent or the thousands stories about it:
And:
O: One Piece once worked in collaboration with Toriko. I think the manga (Toriko) closely resembles the beginning of HxH. He must have been influenced by Mr. T.

T: I think the same thing, but my world is bigger than his. It's more like OP(One Piece). Haha.

O: I see Mr. T still has a sense of humor.


----------



## sadino (Jul 10, 2014)

Hoping Pariston and Ging aren't specialist.

Specialist is too hyped as "de besto" already. ->Chrollo, Pitou, Meruem(?), Kurapika ET. Every arc the specialist kicks major ass(okok Leol got screwed,i give you that).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 10, 2014)

i still bet on Ging being emission


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 10, 2014)

the traitor could be that snake woman.. I mean she is a snake after all


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 10, 2014)

Sheep, I think he has a man crush on beyond.


----------



## Katou (Jul 10, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i still bet on Ging being emission



Gonna go with Specialist then


----------



## ri0 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've also been thinking about the mole. While we can't overlook the possibility that there is none or even two, right now, I'd like to trust Cheadle's, Mizai's and Kurapika's intuition.

To find the mole we have to look at the benefits or the motive behind the whole thing. Possible motives include the opportunity to discover things in one's specific Hunter field, fame, money, a debt to Beyond, longevity, a cure for a close person, hatred towards the organisation or simply the desire to go on the biggest possible adventure. 

Because we don't know much about the Zodiac’s background, the guesses are nearly completely random but I think some of them have a bigger potential.

First of all Saccho and Saiyu. The former spent time alone with Beyond and the latter wanted to guard him alone (altough this could have just been boasting).
The other more likely choices are those Zodiacs, that are Hunter Types who could discover new stuff on the DC like Plant, Ancient Documents or Treasure Hunters. This excludes Mizai (Crime Hunter), Botobai (Terrorist Hunter) and Geru (Coroner). Ginta seems to be the honest guy, but if he doesn’t only protect wild life from poachers and is trying to find new life forms himself, he could also be the mole. Furthermore, he said that he’d like to go on a big adventure and hunt with Beyond. My opinion is, that he is simply being direct.
I also don't think it is Cheadle as her love for the former chairman and the association seemed true and loyal during the Election Arc.

When Beyond announced that he will break from his imprisonment only four of the Zodiacs didn’t look too shocked: Saiyu, Cheadle, Piyon and Cluck. So to me, that leaves Saiyu, Piyon and Cluck. We don’t know anything about Piyon’s abilities, but Saiyu’s assumed strength and Cluck’s manipulation ability could both come in handy on the DC.
Kanzai is also a wildcard but up until now, I’d like to believe in his idiocy.

The above is all pure speculation and a well put flashback could explain a completely different motive for anyone, but I like to give thoughts to this stuff


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah my money is on Cheadle


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 10, 2014)

Ramius said:


> I think the only thing I can agree with is that the simple design of having a small "human world" being part of the "real world" is an inspiration from Toriko. The fact that the HxH world is bigger than that, the fact that it was revealed the world is much bigger than we originally though? Not inspired by Toriko by any stretch of imagination.



No. Not even that. Every single exploration by humans is them realizing the world is must a piece of a bigger part.
There's no evidence to support any relation to toriko other than that person's refusal to admit he simply doesn't know much about history thinking Toriko invented fhis.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2014)

The idea of an undiscovered land or even a "dark continent" is something that precedes manga by centuries. Europeans for example created stories of the mysterious "Dark Continent" (as Sub-Saharan Africa was known at the time), that possessed all sorts of fantastic and deadly creatures and plants, harsh landscapes, and mysterious, fatal diseases. Hell, even some of that concept applied to before and in the midst of the exploration of the Americas.

Anyway, I think the mole may be Cheadle herself or probably Cluck given her ability would make it easy to do so.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, absolutely nothing of any substance happened this whole chapter, except us being told stuff we already know, told stuff happened, to then be told it wasn't important, and then shown Ging fucking about for no reason.

I'm sorry but this is not a good way to handle pacing, especially after a two year wait. The previous chapters being info dump ones I could understand the standing around in place.

This just feels lIke Togashi is stretching things out on purpose.

I mean, all we've been shown of this Dark Continent is a few introduction panels like four chapters ago, and one panel of a worm.

Beyond that, we get debates, dialogue, speculation, debates on group dynamics, character analysis and a shit ton of screentime devoted to how gosh darn awesome Ging is. Without ever really giving him a character beyond just "being awesome cause the plot says so".

It's getting bloody tedious and I can't imagine One Piece or Toriko doing the same thing with their New World/GW arcs.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 10, 2014)

^in b4 x5exotic accuses you of being a bleach fan


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 10, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> ^in b4 x5exotic accuses you of being a bleach fan



I'm genuinely confused what this is in refference to.


----------



## sadino (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well, absolutely nothing of any substance happened this whole chapter, except us being told stuff we already know, told stuff happened, to then be told it wasn't important, and then shown Ging fucking about for no reason.
> 
> I'm sorry but this is not a good way to handle pacing, especially after a two year wait. The previous chapters being info dump ones I could understand the standing around in place.
> 
> ...



I'll have to disagree.

This chapter at the very least proves that Kurapika is Zodiac material. It also introduced all the zodiacs fields, divided them in teams(so now we can predict a little more on interactions) and got some confirmation on return of some loved characters(Morau <3). We also got names for some of the Beyond gang dudes and got introduced to a new prominent character, Muhler. 

I think you just don't like the direction this is going with Ging and Kurapika as protagonists. Ging was being portrayed as some Gary Stuish guy before even appearing...but at least now he's entertaining.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 10, 2014)

I bet monkey is so strong that he probably could kick kuroro's ass


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jul 10, 2014)

How about Mizai being the mole.

Backstabbing Kurapika and all that shit will certainly prove to be shocking, leading to Kurapika's death /gg


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 10, 2014)

Manga is written for volumes. So one volume will focus on one thing.

These new chapters, 340-350, are just to re-introduce the new Zodiac, set up Beyond, Pariston, & Ging's characters and motivations. And set up everything towards going on the expedition. Don't expect anything major to happen until closer to 350.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 10, 2014)

At least the art isnt in scribble format


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 10, 2014)

sadino said:


> Hoping Pariston and Ging aren't specialist.
> 
> Specialist is too hyped as "de besto" already. ->Chrollo, Pitou, Meruem(?), Kurapika ET. Every arc the specialist kicks major ass(okok Leol got screwed,i give you that).



Are they though? Kurapika is hax, so is Meruem. The others though, I don't know.

Chrollo's Hatsu is incredibly inconvenient in battle, the hax thing about it are the non combat uses (since he can much easier collect useful non combat abilities like funcloak, poem prediction or stuff like that). Remember, he has to trick the victims into revealing their ability, subdue them or trick them into touching that book AND keep them alive forever. Not really, hax, you have to be a monster to begin with to be able to collect anything.

Paknoda was pretty nice, but not all that great. Likewise for the prediction poems, nice in theory but incredibly vague/obscure.

And Pitou being a specialist always irked me, because nothing she did seemed outside the realm of manifestation nen (the same could be said about Skill Hunter except the part where he can subsequently actually USE nen that is not his original strong point)


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> It was stated in the manga that even after his last training he had almost half of his prime's power.
> 
> So yeah, Netero was over 2 times more powerful in his prime than what we saw him against Meruem.



Scans? What do mean his last training? Do you mean him reawakening his power or do you mean when he was practicing against the ants in Novu's room?





ri0 said:


> I also don't think it is Cheadle as her love for the former chairman and the association seemed true and loyal during the Election Arc.



Cheadle is simply to big in the opposing side for her to be the mole. It would be like finding out that all the Zodiacs were actually working for Beyond.



San Juan Wolf said:


> Well, absolutely nothing of any substance happened this whole chapter, except us being told stuff we already know, told stuff happened, to then be told it wasn't important, and then shown Ging fucking about for no reason.



It's called setting things up. If you think this pacing is slow then you simply shouldn't read HxH as this is it's normal pace.

We are being given details that will be important, the characters are being built up, and the idea that there is a lot of planning involved creates a more realistic depiction of this sort of scenario.

The pacing is actually not too slow. I'm willing to bet that Togashi has a set amount of chapters dedicated, probably ten, and within those he is doing this prelude to their journey. This all feels deliberate, the story doesn't feel like it's having a hard time moving forward, and things are moving forward.

You should ask yourself what exactly that you are waiting for in this series. All this talking, and planning, and random moments between characters is part of the series. If you just want the cliff notes of the story then just wait until it's done and have someone summarize it for you.




> I mean, all we've been shown of this Dark Continent is a few introduction panels like four chapters ago, and one panel of a worm.



How is that a problem? 

How long did it take series like Toriko and OP to reach their respective new areas after we had found out about them? 




> Without ever really giving him a character beyond just "being awesome cause the plot says so".



He is a really talented guy that is so because of his dedication to what being a hunter (that is seeking knowledge and the unknown). He seems fairly dislikeable but has some charisma due to his genius. We know he is selfish from his relationship with his son but as we saw this chapter he is a moral person (unlike Pariston and Beyond). He is generally nonchalant.



> It's getting bloody tedious and I can't imagine One Piece or Toriko doing the same thing with their New World/GW arcs.



Have you read HxH at all? Cause if you have this shouldn't be surprising?

This is a series when they spent time discussing the art of selling antiques.

Completely understandable if you don't like the style. If you like the more straight forward adventure stuff then read Toriko.

Personally I think Toriko is going too fast. It basically undercut an entire continent in it's new world in the last few chapters. Some fans of the series like to say Toriko is how these new dangerous environments should be treated because it actually feels dangerous and immense. Yet Toriko managed to meet with the king of the continent within one chapter's journey. From the map of the area we were shown everything was basically taken up by the single idea of this rain stuff and going to the Air Tree. While there has been big wacky environmental conditions I have not felt like they were in danger. The one time where there seemed to be a chance that things would get tough for them, in the mist, the series sped through so we didn't get a chance to feel they were in danger.



tari101190 said:


> Manga is written for volumes. So one volume will focus on one thing.



Some manga is, not all. Togashi seems to be doing so here.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It's called setting things up. If you think this pacing is slow then you simply shouldn't read HxH as this is it's normal pace.
> 
> We are being given details that will be important, the characters are being built up, and the idea that there is a lot of planning involved creates a more realistic depiction of this sort of scenario.



But that's the problem. We aren't being told any details in this chapter, beyond the existence of a mole in the zodiacs, which is simply a hypothesis at this point.

Half the chapter is spent on having the Zodiacs say what not-at-all-interesting-or-interesting-in-the-confines-of-the-story task their team will be doing in some mythical future when they'll actually get their act together and _go_.

The rest is spent on characters fawning about Ging while Ging fucks around. The one interesting thing brought up this chapter, the group sending assassins to the exam, is glanced over and offscreened, and also said to not be important at all anyway.

So really what have we had "set up" this chapter ? That the Zodiacs have people on their staff who will be doing a bunch of things that probably won't feature in the story at all, and Ging being generically "awesome" and "cool" and whatnot. The previous onces at least gave us info in some way, this one did nothing. :/


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't have a problem with this chapter: I prefer it when the foundations are appropriately set at the start of the arc as opposed to concepts being shoehorned in midway through.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay, here's my final bet:

There's no mole.

Beyond is gonna escape by himself and with no outside help, because Beyond is fucking powerful. Likely as powerful as his father was when he died. He probably has some kind of hax nen ability no one will see coming.

This would work story-wise because everybody will now be expecting a mole, both the readers and the characters. There will be discussions among the zodiacs because of that, and one of them will probably be suspected by the rest (likely the Monkey). When the tension is at its peak, Beyond makes his escape and surprise everybody.

This is only a bet, please don't start power level discussions because of it.



Pokkle said:


> Togashi inspiration is Dragon Quest that he love or the thousand of j-rpg games about new continent or the thousands stories about it:
> And:
> O: One Piece once worked in collaboration with Toriko. I think the manga (Toriko) closely resembles the beginning of HxH. He must have been influenced by Mr. T.
> 
> ...



They all influence each other. Those guys work at the same place. They probably even drink together. It's not a big deal.


----------



## ri0 (Jul 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Cheadle is simply to big in the opposing side for her to be the mole. It would be like finding out that all the Zodiacs were actually working for Beyond.


Yes, that's what I also think. Like Dragon D Luffy, I believe that there either is no mole or, from what was depicted until now, the traitor is Cluck, Piyon or Saiyu for the reasons I gave earlier.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2014)

Honestly, Cheadle can't be the mole because we have read her thoughts when talking to Pariston and Beyond, and she is clearly their enemy.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But that's the problem. We aren't being told any details in this chapter, beyond the existence of a mole in the zodiacs, which is simply a hypothesis at this point.
> 
> Half the chapter is spent on having the Zodiacs say what not-at-all-interesting-or-interesting-in-the-confines-of-the-story task their team will be doing in some mythical future when they'll actually get their act together and _go_.
> 
> ...



The different squad/division and members are important.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Honestly, Cheadle can't be the mole because we have read her thoughts when talking to Pariston and Beyond, and she is clearly their enemy.



There's the possibility of her mind being altered so that she will believe she is honestly working with them.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But that's the problem. We aren't being told any details in this chapter, beyond the existence of a mole in the zodiacs, which is simply a hypothesis at this point.



Why does it being a hypothesis matter? Even if there isn't a mole the plot point that the leadership thinks there is a mole and is acting as if there were matters.

Stuff we learned:
- Beyond is believed to have been working on this plan for 50 years 
- There are 4 divisions: Science, Defense, Intelligence, Biology
- More info on the expertise of the Zodiacs, and what each is supposed to do in the voyage
- The size of the team, and members involved (Knov and Morel are in and going to the fake continent)
- What occurred with the next Hunter exams (which was talked about last arc) and that it was a success thanks to Kurapica
- Ging is slowly winning over Beyond's team, the bank account thing probably means something (he has gotten 5/10 of main group so far)
- Mullher was introduced (apparently Ging knows him from beforehand, he might play a significant role in Beyond's team)
- Beyond's plan to escape is to escape without help



> Half the chapter is spent on having the Zodiacs say what not-at-all-interesting-or-interesting-in-the-confines-of-the-story task their team will be doing in some mythical future when they'll actually get their act together and _go_.



Which is typical HxH, if you don't like Togashi's details then why are reading HxH. The whole series has been like this. There are large chunks of time spent on planning before they do anything.



> The rest is spent on characters fawning about Ging while Ging fucks around.



Like a page?

Do you simply think Ging is not significant? His developing relationship with Beyond's group is part of the story (both the part that is now challenging him and the part that is playing games with him).



> The one interesting thing brought up this chapter, the group sending assassins to the exam, is glanced over and offscreened, and also said to not be important at all anyway.



....yea, that's not all that interesting. Why is that detail more interesting then what the roles of the Zodiacs are? Did you want to see no-name assassins take out candidate hunters? Is what you were looking for an action panel?




Dragon D Luffy said:


> There's no mole.



I'm hoping there is a mole. I think it's more interesting for there to be a mole.



> This is only a bet, please don't start power level discussions because of it.



According to Pariston this is exactly what is going to happen. Beyond is going to break out by himself.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> According to Pariston this is exactly what is going to happen. Beyond is going to break out by himself.



By himself can just mean not with their help. The other mole could still help. Pariston may not even know who it is.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But that's the problem. We aren't being told any details in this chapter, beyond the existence of a mole in the zodiacs, which is simply a hypothesis at this point.
> 
> Half the chapter is spent on having the Zodiacs say what not-at-all-interesting-or-interesting-in-the-confines-of-the-story task their team will be doing in some mythical future when they'll actually get their act together and _go_.
> 
> ...



This chapter is very informative and usefull.
I will try to put my french post in english.
*Intelligence Squad:*

This Squad is the best, they have already done a lot of things. 
Kurapika, Mizaistom the Crime Hunter  and the Horse detective have already done a lot of work with Pariston's assassins during the exam, they scouting out the new candidates. 
With Botobai, they will acquired the Black Whale passenger list. Kurapika will too use his many connections with the outlaws, he will supply information about Kakin and Beyond.
Piyon can spoke with civilization from the DC.

*Defense Squad:*

They must be strong and they will be in communication with the Intelligence Squad.
Botobai must be very strong, it was said that in name he was the closest to be the chairmain, he is a military affairs analyst and a Terrorist Hunter. :amazed
Kanzai isn't clever but he must be very strong, he is a body guard, he is a Treasure Hunter, the treasure of DC are hard to gain so he is in danger.
Saiyu challenged Ging in combat, he want to guard Beyond alone, and he is a martial-artist or he is the mole. 

*Science Squad:*

Geru spoke about Sanbika.
They will need them against infection, disease in the DC. There will be a lot of expert thanks to the hunter exam and Leorio. 

*Biology Squad:*

Ginta is a Poaching Hunter, he will be usefull against the monsters. 

*Navigation Team:
*

Ginta said that Morel will do that. 

And there is this made by* magickirua*:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So really what have we had "set up" this chapter ? That the Zodiacs have people on their staff who will be doing a bunch of things that probably won't feature in the story at all, and Ging being generically "awesome" and "cool" and whatnot. The previous onces at least gave us info in some way, this one did nothing. :/


yeah it won't feature them dealing with stuff in the dark continent at all. lol


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 10, 2014)

Another awesome chapter i only wished the translations were a little better.

So from what i could get there were two screening process the candidates of the new hunter exam had to go trough to make sure they weren't spies. The first was a lying detector and the second was a interview with a person who, according to mulher (the new elf looking guy, could read minds. Now here is what is interesting: i bet my ass that kurapika asked senritsu to be that person. You guys remember that senritsu can detect all lies no matter what thanks to his/hers super hearing!
And that ending was amazing!! Hahaha the "ain't nobody gotta time for that" guy said to ging and pariston that he wouldn't accept their personal dispute get in the way of the misson so one of them would have to leave, only to be told by both of them that he would have to leave/die hahaha. Hyped for the next chapter!!


----------



## sadino (Jul 10, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Another awesome chapter i only wished the translations were a little better.
> 
> So from what i could get there were two screening process the candidates of the new hunter exam had to go trough to make sure they weren't spies. The first was a lying detector and the second was a interview with a person who, according to mulher (the new elf looking guy, could read minds. Now here is what is interesting: i bet my ass that kurapika asked senritsu to be that person. You guys remember that senritsu can detect all lies no matter what thanks to his/hers super hearing!
> And that ending was amazing!! Hahaha the "ain't nobody gotta time for that" guy said to ging and pariston that he wouldn't accept their personal dispute get in the way of the misson so one of them would have to leave, only to be told by both of them that he would have to leave/die hahaha. Hyped for the next chapter!!



Kurapika has the damn Judgement Chain. Now he can use the scarlet eyes easier than before and doesn't seem to get that tired from it as before, he's op.

Actually all of his allies during the Nostrade screening had their means of interrogation.

But Kurapika's the besto.


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well, absolutely nothing of any substance happened this whole chapter, except us being told stuff we already know, told stuff happened, to then be told it wasn't important, and then shown Ging fucking about for no reason.
> 
> I'm sorry but this is not a good way to handle pacing, especially after a two year wait. The previous chapters being info dump ones I could understand the standing around in place.
> 
> ...



Really? I feel these first 4 chapters of DC accomplished more thanthe entire New World.
A lot of intriguing details happening, not just simply flying/sailing off to new world. The journey to me is moee important than destination, and this is very much part of it.

You said it yourself, group dynamics and dialogue. It makes it seem lively, and the plot didn't say ging was awesome, it's kind of showing him fo be one.





San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm genuinely confused what this is in refference to.



Ignore him, he's just here to harass me.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 10, 2014)

fucking Ging, so PIMP that he just sitting there all aloof with all those dangerous fuckers than can and maybe want to kill his ass in the room. 

We don't need you anymore Gon. Go to college, kid!


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 10, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Half the chapter is spent on having the Zodiacs say what not-at-all-interesting-or-interesting-in-the-confines-of-the-story task their team will be doing in some mythical future when they'll actually get their act together and _go_.



In case you haven't gotten the memo, the Dark Continent is absolutely merciless and going without enormous amounts of preparation is a surefire way to get slaughtered.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 10, 2014)

Shozan said:


> We don't need you anymore Gon. Go to college, kid!



This made me laugh


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 10, 2014)

Shozan said:


> We don't need you anymore Gon. Go to college, kid!



ging for main character


----------



## tonpa (Jul 10, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Togashi inspiration is Dragon Quest that he love or the thousand of j-rpg games about new continent or the thousands stories about it:
> And:
> O: One Piece once worked in collaboration with Toriko. I think the manga (Toriko) closely resembles the beginning of HxH. He must have been influenced by Mr. T.
> 
> ...



straight from the horses mouth that hxh is bigger than toriko. It just in the process of being written , Mr T likes to take his time in story writing and not be sloppy.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 10, 2014)

the mole is dragon! we've barely heard him speak or read his thoughts despite his supposed importance in the zodiacs. he's probably beyond's age and is childhood BFFs with him


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 10, 2014)

tonpa said:


> straight from the horses mouth that hxh is bigger than toriko. It just in the process of being written , Mr T likes to take his time in story writing and not be sloppy.



I'm sure that Mitsutoshi would disagree about the world being bigger. The human world itself in Toriko has forests the size of Africa, and the human world is dwarfed by the Gourmet World.

From Toriko's house to the Wul Jungle is 65,000 kilometers



And then there's the rest of the world


----------



## Tatlo (Jul 10, 2014)

*the battle has more or less started, the guys get scared*

Pariston: We don't have to leave... *evil smile* Right?

Guy: You know what, you both can be number 2. It doesn't really matter *tries to laugh bravely, chuckles weakly and his fear is way too obvious*

*goes on*

You know what, fuck this shit, we're getting out of here! *runs for their lives*


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 11, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> I'm sure that Mitsutoshi would disagree about the world being bigger. The human world itself in Toriko has forests the size of Africa, and the human world is dwarfed by the Gourmet World.



To be fair to Togashi, Toriko's human world takes up a chunk of their planet while the the human world in HxH is just inside a lake.

We really have no idea how big HxH's planet is.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 11, 2014)

Torikos planet is like Jupiter size.

How big hxh is who knows who cares just like with toriko were are going to see very little of it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i still bet on Ging being emission


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 11, 2014)

next chapter :33 

but really i want ging to have a simple, straightforward battle hatsu. 
"bitch pls, i'm too OP for silly conditions"

he can have complicated hatsus that serve other purpose like research



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> How big hxh is who knows who cares just like with toriko were are going to see very little of it.



easily bigger than jupiter i would think. 2x or 3x





hgfdsahjkl said:


> anyway I think he is an emission,he is pretty short tempered (the most short tempered ) and that goes with *prof.Hisoka* analysis



_prof hisoka_ 

get out


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2014)

It would be interesting to see Ging defending those guys while Pariston trying to kill them.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> They don't help. What is so hard to understand about that?
> 
> Yes I do. That simply had nothing to do with any of my posts.
> 
> ...



Lol ren isnt a blanket term for any that. Ren is is a basic technique. Ko, ryu, and ken are advance techniques. Knowing the differene between them is what separates the pro nen users from the fodder. If u were in hxh you would be heavens arena foddeer level thinking the way you are now. Stop it your just embarassing yourself at this point.

I also love how you say im being "technical" for no reason when we are discussing the technicalities of gon vs netero, thats even funnier. 





Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i still bet on Ging being emission



Spirit gun and shotgun ppl. It has to happen.


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 11, 2014)

What if the earth is flat in HxH?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 11, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> What if the earth is flat in HxH?



Doubt it, there's no reason for it to be


----------



## Danchou (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome chapter.

Kurapica was so boss this chapter. He is sublime and a genius. Togashi is really hyping him.

So there's a traitor in the Zodiacs. I bet its Saccho. It was nice to see the several specializations of the Zodiac. Cant wait to see them in action.

Loved how in your face Ging is when he's obviously that much better than just about everyone there.

Pariston x Ging chapters continue to bring the fucking win.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 11, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Lol* ren isnt a blanket term for any that. Ren is is a basic technique*. Ko, ryu, and ken are advance techniques. Knowing the differene between them is what separates the pro nen users from the fodder. If u were in hxh you would be heavens arena foddeer level thinking the way you are now. Stop it your just embarassing yourself at this point.



So you continue the semantics battle instead of what was actually being discussed? *I used it *as a blanket term. It's all applications of the shroud and I mentioned those uses multple times.



> I also love how you say im being "technical" for no reason when we are discussing the technicalities of gon vs netero, thats even funnier.



You're being technical because I've repeatedly talked about Ryu, Ken, and Ko. I just didn't type "Ryu", "ken", or "ko". That was my choice. I ask again, how do I not know what they are when I'm using their vary definitions in my posts? *Please explain this to me? * It's like calling someone ignorant because they use 3.14159265359 and not Pi in a match discussion?

You originally derailed the conversation with some absurd notion that Pro-nen users don't use Ten when I was specifically saying Mereum was only using Ten *and not* anything more than that before their battle. Why would I say Ken when I don't think he was using Ken at that point!?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder how the Genei Ryodan will fit into all of this


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 11, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I wonder how the Genei Ryodan will fit into all of this



They might disguise themselves as part of the Hunter crew that will go to DC, imo.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 11, 2014)

but who believes that ging is now an active character (kinda the main character now)of HxH ,one would have never beileved that years ago and I applause togashi for maintaining the hype around him even when he is an active character now

still pariston is gonna get his moment for sure


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah it definitely feels like Gon will be sitting this arc out.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 11, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I wonder how the Genei Ryodan will fit into all of this



I dont think GR will have any rule in this arc,dude you got togashi who left kurapica,leorio,Hisoka for years,heck even gon have been thrown out of the picture for sometime now,even the ryodan appearence in the chimera arc was a cameo

if you ask me,that makes the world much bigger and more believable,leave ryodan for their own arc

however I wont mind some info on kuroro


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 11, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I wonder how the Genei Ryodan will fit into all of this



Countless ways dude, if Togashi decides to include them of course.

He can get them hired, paid A LOT by someone to go there.
They might hear that the cure to Kuroro is there.
...etc


Or Togashi might simply switch every few chapters to the city to update us with the group, Gon and the rest if they don't end up going to the DC.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 11, 2014)

I dont want ryodan to have anything to do with this arc as much as I like them same when I didnt want Hisoka to show up during chimera arc

but yeah,I'd like if togashi switched to keep us updated about them,gon ,killua,etc


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 11, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> but who believes that ging is now an active character (kinda the main character now)of HxH ,one would have never beileved that years ago and I applause togashi for maintaining the hype around him even when he is an active character now
> 
> still pariston is gonna get his moment for sure



I already consider Ging the protagonist now lol. I agree with you, Ging still has a lot of hype around him. Pariston might be getting a moment next week


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 11, 2014)

So the zodiacs are a pretty diverse group. I wonder if Netero built this team for the Dc? 




~Avant~ said:


> I wonder how the Genei Ryodan will fit into all of this



Shadowy figures around he prince? Idk


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 11, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont want ryodan to have anything to do with this arc as much as I like them same when I didnt want Hisoka to show up during chimera arc



They always show up. They should at least show up and do something before the ship leaves.




> So the zodiacs are a pretty diverse group. I wonder if Netero built this team for the Dc?



The Hunter association is a diverse group to begin with.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 11, 2014)

sadino said:


> Kurapika has the damn Judgement Chain. Now he can use the scarlet eyes easier than before and doesn't seem to get that tired from it as before, he's op.
> 
> Actually all of his allies during the Nostrade screening had their means of interrogation.
> 
> But Kurapika's the besto.



Yeah i forgot about that! Kurapaika's former team had a lot of people who had nen powers that could be used to know if a person is lying! There was that girl who could make people her slaves by kissing them, the guy with the paper that setted some rules that needed to be followed (like when he wrote "liars will die by fire"), kurapaika has the chain of judgement (and that chain with a ball at the end that could detect the spy in the screening process and know where the boss dauther was) and finally there is senritsu who can listen to the heartbeat of a person.
But what makes me think that kurapika asked senritsu for help in the new hunter exam is the fact that mulher said there was someone who could read minds and senritsu is the only one with an ability that could fool someone into believing that he is able to do that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Countless ways dude, if Togashi decides to include them of course.
> 
> He can get them hired, paid A LOT by someone to go there.
> They might hear that the cure to Kuroro is there.
> ...



The Ryodan don't accept money, they take it.
and they already got the nen eraser back in GI.


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 11, 2014)

Pariston and Ging made this chapter for me. Again. 



Yasha said:


> It would be interesting to see Ging defending those guys while Pariston trying to kill them.


Gotta fuel that hate.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 11, 2014)

pariston wants to bring back a disease that can wipe-out humanity because "i love the human race so much "


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 11, 2014)

it must sucked for pariston's parents


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 11, 2014)

I would've loved to have seen a conversation between Meruem and Pariston


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 11, 2014)

for me,I want to see one between Hisoka and pariston,troll overload


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 11, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I applause togashi for maintaining the hype around him even when he is an active character now



One of the best things about hxh and togashi imho. 

He also made danchou and the two zoldycks fight and all three got out of it alive without dampening their hype


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 12, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for me,I want to see one between Hisoka and pariston,troll overload



That would be great, and it's possible too since they're both alive lol.


----------



## -Z- (Jul 12, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Yeah i forgot about that! Kurapaika's former team had a lot of people who had nen powers that could be used to know if a person is lying! There was that girl who could make people her slaves by kissing them, the guy with the paper that setted some rules that needed to be followed (like when he wrote "liars will die by fire"), kurapaika has the chain of judgement (and that chain with a ball at the end that could detect the spy in the screening process and know where the boss dauther was) and finally there is senritsu who can listen to the heartbeat of a person.
> But what makes me think that kurapika asked senritsu for help in the new hunter exam is the fact that *mulher *said there was someone who could read minds and senritsu is the only one with an ability that could fool someone into believing that he is able to do that.



Who's that?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 12, 2014)

New guy with pointy ears.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 12, 2014)

So Gin is perfect at everything, imagine if he was 100% efficient at all nen types.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 12, 2014)

I was looking at the nen personalities and think it's a good way to guess people's nen who are still unknown.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 12, 2014)

> *Transmuters *are whimsical liars. Transmutation users have unique attitudes, and many are regarded as weirdos or cheaters. They rarely reveal their true intentions.


This is Pariston.



> *Conjurers *are typically high-strung. They are often on guard as to be overly cautious. They are very observant and rarely fall into the traps. Being able to analyze things calmly is the strength of Conjurers.


This is Ging.



> *Specialists *are individualistic and charismatic. They will tell you anything important on them, and refrain from being close friends. But, because of their natural charisma that draws others, they are always surrounded by many people.


This is Beyond.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 12, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> So Gin is perfect at everything, imagine if he was 100% efficient at all nen types.



Really this chapter showed that he knows a lot about nen, which we knew and is obvious, and that he is at the top of his hunting expertise, ancient languages are part of his field as an archaeological hunter.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2014)

Neo Arcadia said:


> In case you haven't gotten the memo, the Dark Continent is absolutely merciless and going without enormous amounts of preparation is a surefire way to get slaughtered.



And I'm sure hearing them discuss what brand of tooth paste they're gonna take with them would also qualify as good storytelling because "the journey is hard".

Have you ever heard of "Show don't tell" ?

Also this is not an Andy Warhol production, scene transitions exist for a reason.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 12, 2014)

They show the preparations.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 12, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Have you ever heard of "Show don't tell" ?



You apparently don't know what that means.

The story involving the hardships of planning the voyage is showing. A flash forward of them going to the Dark Continent would have been telling.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 12, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> I'm sure that Mitsutoshi would disagree about the world being bigger. The human world itself in Toriko has forests the size of Africa, and the human world is dwarfed by the Gourmet World.
> 
> From Toriko's house to the Wul Jungle is 65,000 kilometers
> 
> ...



Ch.23



x5exotic said:


> What if the earth is flat in HxH?



Funny thing is they never mentioned the world is round. For all we know its on a plane of existence, kind of like a layer in yyh. The demon world wasn't exactly a planet it was a layer in a dimension.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2014)

INB4 Pariston is the middle brother, the third Toguro


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 13, 2014)

HxH "megamap"made by *magickirua* :
Hurry up and release your soul cutters. Unless you plan on being rendered into ashes without resisting.
It's amazing 
Edit: the link is dead


----------



## TaskMaster (Jul 13, 2014)

Man ever since HxH done came back, this has been shitting on every other manga out there (Toriko and OP are up there)

Kurapika has been boss since putting on the suit..I'm confused though and I know its been mentioned is he only not allowed to use his chain that shuts off a persons nen against the GR or he can't use Emperor Time?

Loving Ging and Pariston so far...Tempted to see what Pariston pulls out his sleeve next chapter, maybe we'll finally see something from him other than trolling

I know some are against it but I wouldn't mind seeing the Spiders this arc, especially since Kurapika is gonna be a major player this arc, I'm sure Togashi can find some way that they aren't shoe-horned in, I want to see whats up with Chrollo

Still not sure why everytime I come on this thread Meruem is usually the topic of discussion when all this amazing shit is going on lol


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 13, 2014)

Why everyone turned gay on this forum all of a sudden?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 13, 2014)

^world cup?


----------



## tonpa (Jul 13, 2014)

Man if only my user name was kenny then I could be princess kenny...


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 13, 2014)

Spillover from the breaker thread?


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 14, 2014)

The world of HxH it's very complete  made by magickirua:

The quality is lower , we can't read that :
Rank B+ : Zobae
Rank A : Ai and Brion
Rank >A : Papu
You need to download it  to see well 
( French version in better quality  )


----------



## ZE (Jul 14, 2014)

Ambition420 said:


> As for chapter 346's mole conspiracy, here is who I think it is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Kanzai is clearly not as dumb as he looks. I'm of the opinion he's smart and that his dumb persona is nothing but a way to avoid suspicions. I'd put my money on him being on it with Beyond.


----------



## Don Freecs (Jul 14, 2014)

Hanzo talking about DC? maybe he is coming....

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://z.mfcdn.net/store/manga/44/01-006.0/compressed/HxH_06_04.jpg


----------



## RavenxShadow (Jul 15, 2014)

Ch. 247 spoilers from T 


*Spoiler*: __ 



じゃあ五个目の选択肢だと良い下っ端がジンパリスを铳撃　逃げる二人
逃げながらもジンは応戦する。レオリオの能力を使い下っ端を攻撃する。
レオリオの能力は打诊等を使って体の内部の肿疡等を破壊する能力だかそれを御応用して壁の向こうの下っ端を攻撃するジン。
人の能力を使えるわけでは无く、打撃系の技を喰らうと仕组みが解って使えちゃう一种の才能
结局ジンの能力を见たいがためのパリスの芝居。自分で来いよとジンにあしらわれる。
ロンゲはジンがNO２でもかまわないが金を押しつけてきたのが気に食わなかった。
金はロンゲ达兵士达が共同で持っている孤児等の为の口座に入金することでジンのNO２が确定。
ミュハエルだっけあのロンゲ？戦场ではジンに対して俺に従えNO２と言う。茶化しながらも言う事を闻くジン。


こんな感じだったらしいな


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Freecs said:


> Hanzo talking about DC? maybe he is coming....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I came up with that theory years ago.
Well, right after the series last went on hiatus.


----------



## Selva (Jul 15, 2014)

RavenxShadow said:


> Ch. 247 spoilers from T
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


RAW 47 is up.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 15, 2014)

RavenxShadow said:


> Ch. 247 spoilers from T
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



T is still alive?


----------



## Selva (Jul 15, 2014)

pics:


credit: Silverr @mangahelper


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 15, 2014)

lol                           .


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2014)

People are negging me because apparently I "said" HxH was stealing from Toriko.

When I made it pretty clear it wasn't the case. In the very same post that was negged.

Godamn fanboys.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 15, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> People are negging me because apparently I "said" HxH was stealing from Toriko.
> 
> When I made it pretty clear it wasn't the case. In the very same post that was negged.
> 
> Godamn fanboys.



That'll do pig, that'll do.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 15, 2014)

Ging can use the Kamehameha


----------



## Rai (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 347 script_ 



就任

↓

「それなら5択だ」

「⑤二人とも死ね」

ドドドド！！

念で具現化したマシンガン？撃ってくる3人の男

コック「?.！！なにやってんだよ！！」

前髪「やめろ！本当に殺す気か！？」



＊「引っ込んでろ」

ミュヘル「出口固めとけ」

＊＊「地下へ降りていきます」

ミュヘル「好都合だ慎重に追い込め」

「口だけのスーツ野郎とルーキーにものされる腰抜けが！！

お前らの過大評価に前からむかついてたぜ！いい機会だ！！」

銃撃を避けながら地下への階段を降りていくジンとパリストン

地下は炭鉱の内部のような通路の様子

ジン「沸点低すぎだろいきなりドンパチかよ」

パリストン「ジンさんて言われてるほど破天荒じゃないですよね」

ジン「小さいムチャをコツコツ重ねて出来たイメージだからな　ってうるせーよ」

「元はといえばお前が挑発したからだぞ！」

パリストン「ひどいな僕はジンさんに乗っかっただけですよ」

ジン「ま　始めちまった以上奴らも引くに引けねーだろ」

パリストン「やりますか？」

ジン「おう　軽ーくな」

通路をある程度進んみ身を隠している二人

先程の3人も捜索中の様子

ジン「放出系なのに銃を具現化するような連中だ　楽勝だろ」

パリストン「?..ぼくに見られてて大丈夫ですか？」

ジン「ああ　問題ねーよ」ズズ?

左拳に念を込めて？ふりかぶるジン



ドドドドド！！

パリストン「！！」

念を地面にうちこんだ？様子

パリストン「（?.これは?.レオリオの?..！？）」

ジンの念が地をはい3人の男のもとへと向かう

「！？」

ズギャギャ！！

ドオォ！

倒れる3人

それを見ていたパリストン「?..」

「他人の能力をトレース出来る能力?.ですか？」

ジン「そんな大そうなもんじゃねーよ」

「打撃系の能力は一回くらうと大体マネできちまうんだ

ま　ただの才能だな」



別の通路で警戒している残りの協専ハンター二人

＊「静かだな?.」

＊＊「まさか3人共ともやられたか?！？」

＊「いくか?.？」

＊＊「いや?.合図があるかもしれん」

ちょうどジン達の通路の裏側に潜んでいる様子

小声で話すジン「レオリオは医者志望だったな　ありゃ触診と打診を試行錯誤した結果の能力だと思うぜ

こんな事もやったはずだ」

トントン?

通路の壁を触診するかのようにしてたたく

「オーラを飛ばしてエコー検査の代わりとか　壁の向こうに二人張り付いてるな?..」

パリストン「なるほど?.」

ジン「こことここか」

「体内のメスを入れられないような箇所の腫瘍や血栓を破壊するとかな」

「こんな風に?.！！」



ドン！！

壁越しに倒される男たち「ぐ?.！！」

トントン?

地面を触診するジン「新手はこねーみたいだな」

パリストン「諦めたんですかね」

ジン「逆だろ」

「?任務?が完了したと思ってるんじゃねーか？」

パリストン「え?..？」

ジン「やつらに一芝居打ってもらったんだろ？」

「段取り臭ハンパなかったぜ？」

「色々粗はあったが中でも最大の失敗はムカついてるはずのモヒカンが

俺達に迫ってきた項目に?2人とも出て行け?って選択肢が無かったってことだな」

「ま　その選択を入れちまうとオレがそれに乗る可能性があったからなんだろうが」

「都合優先のクソ台本につき合わあされたあいつらに免じてケンカ買ったけど

次はテメー自身でかかってこいや　オレの能力が見たけりゃな」

そういって歩き出すジン

ゴゴ?.　あの暗い瞳でそれを見つめるパリストン



ミュヘル「そうか　バレバレかぁ?.」

「オレは結構いい演技してたと思ったのにな」

もとの部屋に戻りくつろぎながら話しているミュヘルとジン

ジン「ウソだろ？　どんだけ自分に甘いんだよお前」

「なに！？あの棒読みの説明ゼリフ！」

「マエカラムカツイテタゼー」

「って言ってたぞ」

ミュヘル「マジで撃ち殺すぞてめー（怒）」

ジン「演技以上に心配なのはお前の兵隊だけどな」

「暗黒大陸で通用するレベルじゃねーぞ　あれじゃいいとこ援護要員だ」

ミュヘル「それは問題ない　実際援護部隊だからな」

部下たち＊「我々の主な任務は偵察及び銃弾補填で」

＊＊「射撃は援護専門であります」

ミュヘル「撃つのはあいつの役目だ」

ガチャン

立ち上がるロボット？の様な男？

ジン「相互協力型（ジョイントタイプ）か」

ミュヘル「その通り」

「強力な銃火器を具現化し?弾?として放出系能力者を搭載することで

単体攻撃より遥かに威力が増す」

ジン「兵隊に念の武器を飛ばしたのもこいつか　色々出来るんだな」

ミュヘル「ああ　中長期の集団戦では実物の銃を念弾用として携帯するよりも

断然戦闘効率がいいのは実践で証明済みだ」

「弾丸兼偵察援護要員とこいつの11人編成部隊通称?石壁?

ルボの内戦で唯一死者が出なかった伝説の傭兵部隊だ」

ジン「そりゃすげーや　やるなお前　名前は？」

ロボ「仲間ハ私ヲ?ゴレム?ト呼ブ」

「他ノ質問ニハ答エナイ」

ミュヘル「オレもこいつと知り合って3年経つがずっとこの調子だ

声も顔も本名も知らん」

ジン「やっぱな　話しかけんなオーラ出しっぱなしだったし」



「ーんで兵隊の仕切りは全員お前だよなミュヘル

出来たら皆にオレの金受け取ってくれるよう言ってくれねーか？」

ミュヘル「??」

「正直に言っていいいか？」

「オレはNo2云々の話を聞いた時あんたで何の文句も無かった

金の件さえ持ちだしてなければな?..！」

「傭兵が何より横の信用を大事にしてるのは知ってるだろ？

?金で寝返った?なんてウワサが立つだけでアウトなんだ」

「自然と金の出入りはクリーンでシンプルにしないとすこぶる気持が悪い」

「本のタイトルはリモコンの位置が全部決まってるのとおなじ感覚だ

変えられたくないんだ」

「あんたの発現を知った時点で?抜けたい?と言い出した奴さえいるんだぜ

この件はオレも結構怒ってる」

「釈明があれが言ってくれ」

ジン「??いや」

「ぐうの音も出ないな?..すまないとしか言いようが無い」

「混乱させて悪かった」

「だが?..もう既に受け取ってくれた連中のためにも今更引っ込めるってわけにもいかねーし

ノーウェル基金への入金で?..手を打たねーか？」

※ノーウェル基金　（勇兵遺族共済）

傭兵が戦士した時残された家族に対して金銭や・精神面・就職・育児・教育など

あらゆるサポートを保証している慈善団体

ワンウェイピープル（少年兵や難民・経済弱者など選択肢が極めて限られている者達）

の救済・生活支援に尽力した軍人ノーウェルの個人口座に同志たちが金を持ち寄ったのが始まりで

三世代口座という特殊な預金形態は信頼のみで成立しており奇跡の口座と呼ばれている

ミュヘル「本気で言ってんのか？」

「送金の為に孫口座を作ったらもうあんたも傭兵だぜ？親の要請は断れねーぞ？」

ジン「生半可な金じゃ受け取らねいんだろ

あの口座なら全員で共有管理してるから変な噂は立たねーよな」

少し呆れ気味？のミュヘル「?..全くわからんな　なぜそこまでしてオレ達に金を渡したいんだよ」

「なんなんだ！？」

ジン「?.まあオレは先に口に出しちまって後から?何であんなこと言ったのか?理屈を追っかけることが多いんだが

今回も正にその典型でな?.

だからこうしてお前らに迷惑かけてるわけだが　まず?.一番でけぇのは

金に目がくらむ連中はいねーと思ったから　かな」

「だから　受け取ってくれる時はそれなりにオレを認めてくれる時だと思った」

「それと」

「おそらく　嬉しかったんだ」

「同じようなバカがいっぱいるってな」

クルリ　コック　ウサメーン　おかっぱ　ペコテロ達の顔

「元もとオレがこっそり楽しみにしていた渡航計画に横ヤリが入ったみたいな感覚でムカついていたんだが

でもさらに遡るとビヨンドの方がオレより先に挑戦していたわけだし

まぁ正直感情を整理しきれないままここに来たんだ」

「とにかくなんか文句が言いたくてな?.」

「でもここに来て最初にオレの口から出た言葉が?オレも混ぜろ?

だったのには自分でも少し驚いた」

なるほど？?といった様子で話をきいているミュヘル

「ハッキリ言ってそこから?金だす?までの流れはよく覚えてねーよ」

ミュヘル「どうだったんだ？マッシュル」

マッシュル（おかっぱ）「自分が彼に問いただした記憶があります」

「契機は彼とパリストンの口論であります

私の印象では終始ジンの方が挑発的な態度を崩さず混乱をもたらす危険人物でしたが

前会長との件に起因する両名の確執とジン個人の大陸への思いを鑑みると

酌量に相当するものと言えるでしょう」

「しかしその当時はわたしも事情がわからずジン突然かつ一方的に人事変更を宣言したため

混乱防止の制圧行動を想定しマリオネ（おそらく例の人形、ロボの様な少女）とともに

臨戦態勢を整えつつ論理的解決の達成を優先するため

ジンに指揮系統変更のメリットを問いただした次第です

以上」

ミュヘル「なるほどな　よくわかった」

「その結論が金?.と」

ジン「まぁなんつーかさっきはかっこつけたけど

あの時は金なら押し付けても困らないだろって思ったんだよ！！」

「パリスとの因縁は?..少しばかり複雑でな?.決してかき回したい訳じゃないが

やつをNo2から引きずり下ろして企みを阻止したいのも本心だし

ビヨンドの計画そのものには協力したいのも本心だ」

「認めるよ　この金はオレからの餞でもあるが打算でもある」

「受け取るかどうか　お前が決めてくれミュヘル」



ゴレム「ナゼ最初ニ　ソウ説明シナカッタ？」

「ソウスレバスムーズニ話ガ進ンダノニ」

ミュヘル「いやだから?.（何故それが出来なかったかを混乱収束のために恥を承知で話させてるわけで）

そこはまぁ察しろよ（汗）」

ゴレム「ハ？」

マッシュル「??..」



ジン「（まぁ　こーゆーのも含めてオレのせいだな　うん）（汗）」



ミュヘル「わかった」

「傭兵たちには全員了承させる　そのかわり金はノーウェル基金だぞ」

「先に確認しておくがNo2はあんたでいい

ただし　現場で兵隊を束ねるのはオレって事でいいんだよな？」

ジン「ああ勿論だ」

ミュヘル「それと」

「子の孫（オレの息子）として口座を開設する以上お前はもうオレのチームの一員だ

戦場ではオレの命令は絶対！！イエス・サー以外の返事は許さねぇ

いいな？No2?.！」

敬礼するジン「SIR YES　SIR！！」ビシッ

ミュヘル「??」

「ま?.あんたがそれでいいならオレ達はいいさ」

「これから戻ってくる連中もパリストンがジンをNo2と認めている以上反対はしないだろ」

パリストン「ええ　今全員の了解を得ました」

「潜入に失敗したので全員に堂々と送金してもらって結構です

これからリストを送信しますね」

「No２就任おめでとうございます」

ジン「名ばかりさ　今までどおりお前が仕切ってくれて構わないぜ」

向かい合う二人

パリストン「お断りですね　お手並み拝見します」

ジン「そうかい　なら遠慮無く」


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy crap some of the spoilers of this chapter look so badass


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 15, 2014)

Sooooooo..........


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't like that Ging can duplicate at least some nen moves honestly.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 15, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I don't like that Ging can duplicate at least some nen moves honestly.



With his analyzing personality, it kind of fits.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 15, 2014)

Don Freecs said:


> Hanzo talking about DC? maybe he is coming....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Rica_Patin said:


> I came up with that theory years ago.
> Well, right after the series last went on hiatus.


From my Viz volume.

"Rumor is it's in a country barred to commoners."


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jul 15, 2014)

Is there an upload for Viz's translation of 346?


----------



## Rai (Jul 15, 2014)

chinese scan: Link removed


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 15, 2014)

This is going to be good!


----------



## Sanji (Jul 15, 2014)

Dis is looking niiiiiice


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 15, 2014)

Please chpter soon.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 15, 2014)

Have to say, HxH has been blowing the other weeklies out of the water since it's return.

Even recent Toriko isn't as polished.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ging is just too much! xD


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 15, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> Have to say, HxH has been blowing the other weeklies out of the water since it's return.
> 
> Even recent Toriko isn't as polished.



Yeah everything is great the plot, the characters, the build up, the art!!! Everything!
Togashi is showing how its done.


----------



## sadino (Jul 15, 2014)

Ging still didn't show anything serious(just a little more of the already known 'he's an extremely skilled ne user'), what a freaking tease, Togashi.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 15, 2014)

surprisingly early


----------



## sadino (Jul 15, 2014)

So even those guys were just set up from Pariston so he could at least see Ging's hatsu...

Someone get those two a heart shaped bed.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 15, 2014)

This is the shit right here, HXH has been consistently on point since it came back blowing away the competition  

That Ging/Pariston rivalry is too sick man


----------



## devilitachi (Jul 15, 2014)

So guys, is there a viz translation of chapter 346? If someone knows please reply


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 15, 2014)

sadino said:


> So even those guys were just set up from Pariston so he could at least see Ging's hatsu...
> 
> Someone get those two a heart shaped bed.




If Pariston hurts people he loves, I guess he loves people he hates.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 15, 2014)

Pariston is like a little pissed-off brat that coldly, emotionlessly stares at you who just steal an new cool toy away from him before he'd rush and throw down a little mirror and stab your neck with a broken piece of glass.

Ging is the boss through! Bad-ass son of a bitch.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 15, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> This is the shit right here, HXH has been consistently on point since it came back blowing away the competition
> 
> That Ging/Pariston rivalry is too sick man



They are almost like opposite counterparts to Gon and Killua.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 15, 2014)

Pariston the sneaky bastard went to that length just to see Ging's hatsu he should've just asked?  

I'm liking Pariston more and more though I can't wait to see what he can do.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 15, 2014)

So when Ging said meeting Leorio was his biggest gain, he meant getting hit by his nen ability rather than what he could do in the election?


----------



## Luciana (Jul 15, 2014)

These two guys are oozing sexual tension 
Loved the chapter. Ging is so likeable, and Pariston is the perfect character to make Ging shine


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 15, 2014)

Chances for Ging being an emitter skyrocketed this chapter,


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 15, 2014)

Ging is an awkward man. It's kinda.. cute xD

Ging and Pariston's differences make them more interesting. They are perfect for each other.


----------



## sadino (Jul 15, 2014)

We can totally expect him to use jajanken and Razor's emission ball now.

I think Togashi is giving us a hint here. Top hunters(or maybe only Ging and a few others) are so damn good with nen that they can reproduce things that others would need to develop a hatsu to do...


----------



## Ruse (Jul 15, 2014)

HxH was the only manga that was worth anything this week out of the ones I read.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 15, 2014)

One cunning son of a bitch and then an even more cunning son of a bitch. If you though tha Gungi shit was hard, they're playing chess in a six dimension board


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2014)

Ging basically has the superior version of Leol's hatsu.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 15, 2014)

Ging is such a beast. Just getting hit by Leorio's nen he was able to mimic, and even refine his ability. I wonder if he ever got hit my Netero's 100-Type Guanyin Bodhisattva... 

I'm also really liking Beyond's crew, everyone seems pretty cool, and they have a freaking Mech! so cool!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 15, 2014)

And Togashi gotta make us spend another two years waiting before finally seeing Beyoud's goddamn crew in action. 

Don't scream at us, don't struggle violently and let it in, don't cry, everyone. Just accept that and know it is going to happen.

*sighing*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2014)

I tried to read Manga Panda's version and gave up half way through. Gonna wait for Manga Stream.

I wonder if these guys have ever tried to read their own scans. It's impossible to understand anything those characters say.

Do they translate it at Google or something?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 15, 2014)

So Gings ability is like Danchous, hmmmm looks like he is a specialist.

Great HxH chapter.


----------



## Selva (Jul 15, 2014)

Motherfucking Pariston and Ging in da house. Damn, I love those two


----------



## sadino (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not a hatsu guys, he's just so damn perfect at nen(prolly maxed both emission and transformation even without belonging to neither) that he can copy them from scratch.

Basically it's the sharingan(he can't copy conditions and pledges like Chrollo can),but he deserved it instead of lolgenes.

It's a feat at how damn perfect Togashi wants us to think Ging is, i'm a little annoyed by that.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 15, 2014)

sadino said:


> It's not a hatsu guys, he's just so damn perfect at nen(prolly maxed both emission and transformation even without belonging to neither) that he can copy them from scratch.
> 
> Basically it's the sharingan(he can't copy conditions and pledges like Chrollo can),but he deserved it instead of lolgenes.



I agree except I think he is from emission (his character fits according to Hisoka).

If you think about it, Chrollo's skill Hunter could be a normal conjurer ability (letting him grasp and seal an ability), the part where he is a specialist is the part that allows him to actually USE a foreign ability without the nen mastery.

In the same argument, if you are skilled enough at nen, there is nothing stopping you from copying an easy ability.


----------



## sadino (Jul 15, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> I agree except I think he is from emission (his character fits according to Hisoka).
> 
> If you think about it, Chrollo's skill Hunter could be a normal conjurer ability (letting him grasp and seal an ability), the part where he is a specialist is the part that allows him to actually USE a foreign ability without the nen mastery.
> 
> In the same argument, if you are skilled enough at nen, there is nothing stopping you from copying an easy ability.



Agreed.

But the greatness of it it's that even simple hatsu(Leorio's,Gon's) take weeks or months to develop, GIng can do it on seconds from seeing it once.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 15, 2014)

"Well, a simple ability, that's all" It's a abilities/hatsu but not his real ability. It's just one of his hatsu.
There's conditions, he need to be hit and it's for "strike type attack."


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 15, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> "Well, a simple ability, that's all" It's a abilities/hatsu but not his real ability. It's just one of his hatsu.
> There's conditions, he need to be hit and it's for "strike type attack."



It is possible it is a Hatsu, but I think this is more of a case of him needing only contact to figure out a Hatsu. Think about it, he not only copied Leorio's Hatsu, he reverse engineered his thinking process in inventing it and arguably improved upon it on the spot,

Also, remember that he did this stunt to AVOID showing his Hatsu to Pariston, there'd be little point if stealing abilities was his ability. He could just use a random ability he stole and pretend it was his main power.


----------



## kx11 (Jul 15, 2014)

so jin is turning to a bad guy ?!


if that is the case then HxH got so interesting


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 15, 2014)

This is interesting. Ging is such a badass, he's too much to handle. The guy is probably a one man army and he's basically a chrollo 2 but even better.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2014)

The Sue grows...


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 15, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I tried to read Manga Panda's version and gave up half way through. Gonna wait for Manga Stream.
> 
> I wonder if these guys have ever tried to read their own scans. It's impossible to understand anything those characters say.
> 
> Do they translate it at Google or something?



Well MP has always prioritised getting it out first before anything.

As for the chapter, you know what they say, opposites attract.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 15, 2014)

Speaking of translations, MS' one just came out.


----------



## Yonk (Jul 15, 2014)

The way Ging said if he gets hit by a "strike-type ability", he can copy it, would seem to indicate that he's of Emission but can only imitate other Emission hatsu in that way. So I'm on board with the thinking that it's just another way Ging is an impossible badass and nen master, and not a specific hatsu-copying ability.

Also, I'm vacillating on whether or not Ging's insistence on actually paying people is part of a hatsu or just Togashi trolling the fuck out of us with a huge red herring. I'm leaning toward the former because I still want Ging to be of Manipulation (either way, Manipulation and Emission are right next to each other, so it's not unquestionable that he could have hatsu from either class). 


~ Yonk


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 15, 2014)

Yonk said:


> The way Ging said if he gets hit by a "strike-type ability", he can copy it, would seem to indicate that he's of Emission but can only imitate other Emission hatsu in that way. So I'm on board with the thinking that it's just another way Ging is an impossible badass and nen master, and not a specific hatsu-copying ability.



I think it might be a hatsu. Only being able to do one type, and only being able to do so after being hit seems like the conditions of one. Seems fairly fair that way too, his copying technique has simpler requirements but it can also do less.

I don't see how Ging improved on Leorio's technique like everyone was saying. He made good use of it but he didn't do anything that Leorio couldn't do with it (Ging mentions the sonar is likely one of his uses of it).



> Also, I'm vacillating on whether or not Ging's insistence on actually paying people is part of a hatsu or just Togashi trolling the fuck out of us with a huge red herring. I'm leaning toward the former because I still want Ging to be of Manipulation (either way, Manipulation and Emission are right next to each other, so it's not unquestionable that he could have hatsu from either class).



Yea, I think I need a better translation to understand whether the story is believable or not.

Ging did tell that story to Gon about setting up an archaeological group. One of the things he seemed to require was money. While it does say they eventually worked pro bono I wonder if that's how things were at the start and if he didn't pull off some trick. Ging after all doesn't have to be an all around good guy and we know he can be pretty selfish so something weird going on with all the groups he works with wouldn't be impossible.

Seeing as GI and the archaeological group are still around without him working I wonder if they aren't doing so due to some sort of manipulation hatsu. It would be a pretty dark way to end this arc to find out that this group is forever stuck working on researching the Dark Continent and doing so with a smile.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jul 15, 2014)

It was still pretty neat to see how Ging understood how Leorio could use his ability for medical uses with only seeing/feeling it once.


----------



## exabyte (Jul 15, 2014)

Just watched episode 138. I forgot the difficulties go up to S rank. But it doesn't seem like any of the 5 calamities have received the highest difficulty yet.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 15, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Sue grows...



Oh fuck can you please not start with that fucking moronic Gary Sue shit that I see every narutotard talking about?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 16, 2014)

BASED GING  

This is why he's top 5 nen user 

Can he "imitate" kanon too?


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 16, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> BASED GING
> 
> This is why he's top 5 nen user
> 
> Can he "imitate" kanon too?



Well he was probably one of Neteros sparring partners so we might see it depending on how far those sessions went.


----------



## Yonk (Jul 16, 2014)

Trunkz Jr said:


> It was still pretty neat to see how Ging understood how Leorio could use his ability for medical uses with only seeing/feeling it once.



Honestly, that part isn't very impressive. I'm sure most of us figured it was something like that given: 1) Leorio is a doctor. 2) Doctors perform surgery. 3) His technique allows his hand to pass through solid objects. Therefore, his technique was probably designed to perform surgery. I know it was like three years ago, but I remember plenty of people were mentioning that when it came out in the manga.


Anyway, another reason why I think Ging doesn't specifically have a "I can copy techniques" hatsu is because of Pariston. He specifically told Pariston that copying wasn't his hatsu, and he has a billion reasons to not show Pariston his real abilities in the first place. Not allowing your enemies to discover your hatsu is a very important point that is mentioned plenty of times throughout the series. Recall how important it was that the Ryodan not find out how Kurapika's chains worked. Recall how much strength Gensuru added to his bombs by simply having the condition that he tell people how they worked. Recall how Killua cautioned Gon against using Rock against that one guy who worked for Razor because there were a lot of people who would see, and at the same time he decided not to show off his yo-yos. Recall how so many battles have one character turning the tide when they reason out how their opponent's hatsu works and so figure out how to counter it. I think the only person who constantly and pointlessly violates this is Hisoka, who explains his Bungee Gum to everyone; that's both because it's versatility is in its simplicity so knowing hardly matters, and also because he's batshit insane. On the other hand, however, he basically NEVER tells anyone about Deceitful Texture.   

I suppose it might be different if Ging simply has multiple abilities from multiple disciplines, but I don't think that's very likely. Except for Specialists that DO copy (like Chrollo and Leol) everyone basically has only one core ability at such a level. I believe Hisoka said that having more than one is dangerous while he was fighting Kastro, a battle which proved his point exactly.  


~ Yonk


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> BASED GING
> 
> This is why he's top 5 nen user
> 
> Can he "imitate" kanon too?


Hyakushiki Kanon isn't really a complex ability. Its just a nen beast that hits people, mimicking Netero's arm movements. Plus a beam attack. Goreinu could do that.

Its like Gon's Jajanken. Anyone can do it, but the potency of the ability is down to individual user and whatever Vows/Limitations they add.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think ging copying leorios ability so easily proves he is an emitter. Spirit gun incoming 


Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> BASED GING
> 
> This is why he's top 5 nen user
> 
> Can he "imitate" kanon too?



No way in hell he can, unless he does the 10k punches a day to learn the hands like netero did.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 16, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Hyakushiki Kanon isn't really a complex ability. Its just a nen beast that hits people, mimicking Netero's arm movements. Plus a beam attack. Goreinu could do that.
> 
> Its like Gon's Jajanken. Anyone can do it, but the potency of the ability is down to individual user and whatever Vows/Limitations they add.



Characters do talk about hatsus fitting people though. I would have to imagine Netero's abilty fit him quite well after doing nothing but punching the air for years. Never mind the fact that his particular attack patterns were born from years of experience and he makes use of his honed flow of aura.

Just coming up with a nen structure that beats people up for you really isn't the same.




> He specifically told Pariston that copying wasn't his hatsu



Where did he do that?

Pariston asked if it was an ability to copy abilities. Ging says he can replicate moves that he has been hit with due to his talent. 

The part about him saying it's talent makes it sound like it isn't a hatsu but the part where he says he needs to be hit by a technique does seem like a condition. Why can't he just observe a technique to copy it? I mean there may be reasons why being hit could give you a better understanding of the technique but that's just a way of getting a better observation, and not all techniques may require such inspection.



> I believe Hisoka said that having more than one is dangerous while he was fighting Kastro, a battle which proved his point exactly.



Did it? You are talking about Hisoka, one of the characters who has two abilities. You could say both are fairly simple but to Ging this may be a simple technique. Something he doesn't waste his time on perfecting.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 16, 2014)

> I mean there may be reasons why being hit could give you a better understanding of the technique but that's just a way of getting a better observation, and not all techniques may require such inspection.



Well, that was the condition for strike-type attacks. Which makes me believe he can copy other techniques as well that are not meant to attack people. For example, teleportation. He might need to observe it or something to copy these kind of abilities. 

But yeah, the way it was stated in the manga, Ging made it sound like a condition more than anything else.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Characters do talk about hatsus fitting people though. I would have to imagine Netero's abilty fit him quite well after doing nothing but punching the air for years. Never mind the fact that his particular attack patterns were born from years of experience and he makes use of his honed flow of aura.
> 
> Just coming up with a nen structure that beats people up for you really isn't the same.


That was my point. "The potency of the ability is down to individual user and whatever Vows/Limitations they add."

Kanon is just the base Emission ability. Ging could easily mimic it. But it won't be as potent as Netero. Netero's brilliance is in taking something so basic so far.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Ging man, Ging. He's just too good. Too smart, too powerful, too talented. It's insane! It might be too much! I hope he has a limitation of some kind.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 16, 2014)

Neon Nostrade's hatsu is also a natural talent but it's a hatsu.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 16, 2014)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Ging man, Ging. He's just too good. Too smart, too powerful, too talented. It's insane! It might be too much! I hope he has a limitation of some kind.



He is a shitty father, if that counts.

He is also disliked by most hunters because he is unresponsible and likes to disappear for long periods of time.


----------



## hehey (Jul 16, 2014)

> I believe Hisoka said that having more than one is dangerous while he was fighting Kastro, a battle which proved his point exactly.



No....

Having more than one is not dangerous, *using Hatsu that are far away from your natural talents is dangerous.*

There is a reason why Gon's techniques revolve around Enhancement, Transformation, and Emission in that order. He is Naturally talented in Enhancement, with Transformation (80%) being the closest other skill to it followed by Emission (60%).

On the other hand Gon should never use Manipulation or Materialization as he naturally sucks at those just like Kastro who was also an Enhancer naturally sucked at those/

Kastro was an An Enhancement type (as was obvious due to his strong physical attack and his personality) but yet he created this super complicated technique as his main move that used Materialization and Manipulation as its base which would be especially difficult for him as an Enhancer. As a result not only was his fake double a shitty copy (hes not naturally good at Materialization) but he simply put in too much effort and energy into it that it backfired on him he was unable to put more energy towards his other older techniques.... Hisoka said he was stronger the last time he fought him which was presumably back when he mostly used Enhancer type powers instead of this Materialization/Manipulation shit that he was naturally bad at by virtue of being an Enhancer.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dat ging and pariston interractions  and dat robot


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 16, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> So Gings ability is like Danchous, hmmmm looks like he is a specialist.
> 
> Great HxH chapter.



Every chapter is a great chapter


----------



## sadino (Jul 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I think it might be a hatsu. Only being able to do one type, and only being able to do so after being hit seems like the conditions of one. Seems fairly fair that way too, his copying technique has simpler requirements but it can also do less.
> 
> I don't see how Ging improved on Leorio's technique like everyone was saying. He made good use of it but he didn't do anything that Leorio couldn't do with it (Ging mentions the sonar is likely one of his uses of it).



Nope, it's not a hatsu, it's just sheer mastery of nen. Togashi went out to show us how he's good at transmutation and control exercises(even if they say it doesn't do anything it shows of skill), there's a reason the other guys were shocked from seeing how skilled he was at that.

And there's also the entire Pariston plan , he did it exactly so he wouldn't show his Hatsu. Why the hell would he use it with a nonsense bluff like that?

He improved it, Leorio can't do those "Urameshi barrage combos" and probably neither "two hands emissions at once".


----------



## Katou (Jul 16, 2014)

PLOT TWIST: Giving money away is his ability's Remuneration


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 16, 2014)

sadino said:


> Nope, it's not a hatsu, it's just sheer mastery of nen. Togashi went out to show us how he's good at transmutation and control exercises(even if they say it doesn't do anything it shows of skill), there's a reason the other guys were shocked from seeing how skilled he was at that.



No, we were told the game was not a showing of skill. I don't think we should go and think the reverse. The idea behind that game is that Ging tends to be good at things he does. 




> And there's also the entire Pariston plan , he did it exactly so he wouldn't show his Hatsu. Why the hell would he use it with a nonsense bluff like that?



Because if this is a hatsu then he has at least two and showing Pariston that he can copy abilities doesn't tell him much. All it does is make Pariston aware that he likely has a large collection of abilities he has copied over the years.

Ging did, no matter your opinion on this being a hatsu, reveal something to Pariston. He revealed the fact that he used emission techniques. That may not confirm him as that type but it most likely puts him around it.




> He improved it, Leorio can't do those "Urameshi barrage combos" and probably neither "two hands emissions at once".



Does Leorio say he can't do a barrage? I don't think we ever got an explanation about his using his technique. The same with using two hands.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 16, 2014)

I keep people joking on /a/ about Ging killing Hisoka. What is this about? Did I miss something?


----------



## Katou (Jul 16, 2014)

predictions that will never happen


----------



## tonpa (Jul 16, 2014)

Serious question is there even a bad hunter x hunter chapter?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 16, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Serious question is there even a bad hunter x hunter chapter?



Eh, pretty much the entire Welfin vs. Ikalgo part of the Ant arc is bad.
A lot of fodder fights pre-invasion in the Ant arc were mediocre as well.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Serious question is there even a bad hunter x hunter chapter?



Occasionally Togashi is a lazy bastard and entire chapters can be scribbles.

But for writing/story, I honestly don't think so.


----------



## sadino (Jul 16, 2014)

Gon VS Bat and Owl

that entire thing was booooring.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 16, 2014)

I dunno, every fight in HxH is so...smart, which make it fun to read.

That being said, the Bat and Owl fight was pretty meh.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 16, 2014)

So yet another chapter devoted almost entirely to static discussions of group dynamics.

Gee I wonder if the reason Togashi was convinced to come back was the promise he wouldn't have to draw almost any actual movement -_-


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 16, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So yet another chapter devoted almost entirely to static discussions of group dynamics.
> 
> Gee I wonder if the reason Togashi was convinced to come back was the promise he wouldn't have to draw almost any actual movement -_-


Writing the story & the dialogue takes more effort than the drawing. Drawing is just more time consuming. This is obviously a very indepth and meticulously planned out story developing.

If it was more visual than wordy it would be easier to churn out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 16, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So yet another chapter devoted almost entirely to static discussions of group dynamics.
> 
> Gee I wonder if the reason Togashi was convinced to come back was the promise he wouldn't have to draw almost any actual movement -_-



Er what? Wasn't most of the chapter comprised of Partison and Ging being badasses?


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> *Writing the story & the dialogue takes more effort than the drawing.* Drawing is just more time consuming. This is obviously a very indepth and meticulously planned out story developing.
> 
> If it was more visual than wordy it would be easier to churn out.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 16, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Writing the story & the dialogue takes more effort than the drawing. Drawing is just more time consuming. This is obviously a very indepth and meticulously planned out story developing.
> 
> If it was more visual than wordy it would be easier to churn out.



I know other manga artists who both write complex dialogue and do other, visually stimulating things.

Meanwhile last week was spent on people fawning over how awesome Ging was and the Zodiacs' telling us in detail what their underlings will be doing offscreen. This week, we have Ging explain his true and honest motivation and use Leorio's ability instead of Leorio cause he's awesome like that.

I mean, most of these last 7 chapters since the series came back have just been taken up by static images of people talking. After two years, I'd kinda like to see something else too :/

And I know you're gonna bring up how we saw a photo of the "calamities" in like the second chapter of this new run and whatnot, and then a worm two chapters later but, well, most of it has just been talking about group dynamics and it's really, honestly starting to feel horribly drawn out and tedious.



Rica_Patin said:


> Er what? Wasn't most of the chapter comprised of Partison and Ging being badasses?



If you mean dealing with a bunch of fodder for a few pages, yeah. Almost as much time was devoted to them going on about just how much fodder they are.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 16, 2014)

Danchou said:


> Still not feeling Gings casual interaction with Beyonds group. He's nowhere near as individualistic, cold and calculating as I felt he was. Is he plotting something (which I hope) or is he being frank and is he really just a goody, ingenious simpleton?



Ging has never appeared to be cold and calculating. He is selfish but not malicious. He's definitely not calculating. He is driven by his emotions and intuition rather than careful planning. He was about to beat up Beyond's group and then changed his mind. Doesn't mean he can't be manipulative though. Seems like he is the other common shounen protagonist. His son is the happy absent minded one and he is the hot-headed one.

He's not exactly a goody. He just draws the line at allowing someone to enjoy their sadistic pleasures with the entire human race. He seems to personally dislike Pariston too.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 16, 2014)

I just read it again and realized that Ging just shitted all over Franklin.


----------



## Recal (Jul 16, 2014)

Catching a fraction of a glimpse of Ging's nen ability was so worth the dedication of the entire chapter to it.

Pariston is sitting back and waiting to pounce. Why do I get the awful feeling that Ging is going to screw up, or something is going to go wrong that will force him to do something stupid?



Wallachia said:


> PLOT TWIST: Giving money away is his ability's Remuneration



I like this idea... 



Rica_Patin said:


> Eh, pretty much the entire Welfin vs. Ikalgo part of the Ant arc is bad.
> A lot of fodder fights pre-invasion in the Ant arc were mediocre as well.



Must admit to skimming large parts of the Ant arc. A lot of the characters just didn't grab me. Wasn't my favourite.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 16, 2014)

@San Juan Wolf: I don't really like Ging by the way. He seems to perfect, Kinda like a Gary/Marty Stu or whatever. But I guess Togashi (?) is taking time to show us how brilliant Ging is, rather than just telling us. which is better II suppose...But I just find Ging boring honestly.

I like in general how the focus on the manga is on story, lot, dialogue, conversations etc. But this chapter wasn't actually that great for me.

But I expect this whole Ging x Pariston thing  to be over with for the most part by 350. I think he's spending this volume just introducing stuff and establishing the new dynamics before getting too deep into developing the plot.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 16, 2014)

when are we going to get on the goddamn boat


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 16, 2014)

at first i wondered why ging had to run away from those scrubs (meruem would have deflected the bullets with his tail ), good thing it was explained later


and sorry to say but ging is utterly manhandling pariston. but again, i think pariston is the type who really improves when pissed off. i expect him to get better and nastier from this point on.



Stilzkin said:


> The part about him saying it's talent makes it sound like it isn't a hatsu but the part where he says he needs to be hit by a technique does seem like a condition. Why can't he just observe a technique to copy it? I mean there may be reasons why being hit could give you a better understanding of the technique but that's just a way of getting a better observation, and not all techniques may require such inspection.



your analysis is spot-on, but i still think it's a talent not a hatsu.
my guess is that needing to be hit is not a condition in the strict sense, but as a way to fast track the emulation.

for example if netero sees ripper-cyclotron he can copy it off the bat, but it won't be the same you know? even simple abilities have certain personal touches and a specific way of manipulating aura that is achieved through rigorous training. so i think by being in contact with the ability ging's aura intuitively "learns" how to copy the ability effectively, immediately and in all its subtle details. if he just observes it it'll probably take him weeks of analysis, training and trial and error.

at least, this is how i would rationalize it for the meantime.


----------



## sadino (Jul 17, 2014)

Want the Viz trans now, i'm curious about the ultrasound thing being a little better than En.

Emitters needed some advantage and that's just perfect.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Also, I have come to the realisation that, despite a good what, 60-70 % of screentime these past 7 chapters devoted to these guys, I don't even remember the name of a_ single person_ in Beyond's group.

Despite them featuring so heavily, they are so lacking in character or even the barest personality quirks. They are nothing but a bunch of bland ciphers (with bland or just plain bad designs to boot) who'se sole purpose these past two months was react to Ging, respond to Ging, talk to Ging etc. They have had no input of their own whatever minimal, every single moment of them being onscreen was totally devoted to their lukewarm reaction towards Ging.

So how am I supposed to care about what these people do ?

Coupled with devoting time to such riveting subjects like "9 pages of technical jargon related to the work load of random offscreen underlings who will never factor into the story" and "what the hell did you mean you wanna give us money, let's psychonalayse your motivation for that for the next 13 pages", is it any wonder that I'm not feeling remotely pumped for the Dark Continent Voyage ?

I mean, Togashi literally set the place up PERFECTLY the last few chapters before the hiatus. That spread and what Ging/ Beyond/ the Zoadiacs said about it, that was all more then enough. All he had to do was setup the Zodiacs, Leorio, the mole, Gon's situation and done. He could have done all that in three, maybe four really tightly packed chapters, and we could have spent three chapters with actually being on the way.

Instead, he chose to drown all momentum, first in a see of exposition with minimal visual cues, and then in horribly static, boring, repetitive discussions of what is being done and what will be done once they'll maybe, possibly actually LEAVE for the voyage, and Ging talking with these oh so riveting characters about his wanting to be the No. 2 and all the bloody tedious group dynamics rigmarole surrounding it.

Togashi has been handling this arc literally the worst way he could. It's telling that somehow his story is moving _slower _then even Kubo Tite's improvised adlib invasion # 8 nonsense. I've taken issue with how long the Ant Arc was (and how utterly unoriginal the whole concept and execution of Meruem was) but even there, things were actually _happening_.



Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> when are we going to get on the goddamn boat



Give this man an award, he's summed up what I spent a month complaining about into one short sentence.

Seriously Togashi, can we maybe hope we'll at least see the bloody boat before 2015 ?


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 17, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Also, I have come to the realisation that, despite a good what, 60-70 % of screentime these past 7 chapters devoted to these guys, I don't even remember the name of a_ single person_ in Beyond's group.
> 
> Despite them featuring so heavily, they are so lacking in character or even the barest personality quirks. They are nothing but a bunch of bland ciphers (with bland or just plain bad designs to boot) who'se sole purpose these past two months was react to Ging, respond to Ging, talk to Ging etc. They have had no input of their own whatever minimal, every single moment of them being onscreen was totally devoted to their lukewarm reaction towards Ging.
> 
> ...



If you have been unhappy since the ant arc about Pacing, you should stop reading for a few months and read it all in once.


----------



## sadino (Jul 17, 2014)

@SJW

Now i feel you're just nitpicking.

Marshall (the one some people called Cartman/penishead b4 hiatus) is a very calm, curious and serious individual, he's the type that follow orders and keeps his cool.

Usamen (Popeye) is a hot headed tsundere.

Pekotero is the carefree gamer that looks like a pokemon;plush toy. Since Ging is acquainted with Ikchonpay this one was a given.

Curly is the scholar, he's verborragic, yet timid and there's seems to be a running gag when someone always interrupts his lecturing midways.

Golem and Marion(the Teenage Robot lookalike) seems to be the brawlers of the group.I'm expecting Golem to end being a girl.Marion has some hype as being stronger than everyone else there (bar Muhrel).

Muhrel was just fleshed out this chapter, my impression of him from the last one changed completely.

Poor man's Sanji and Chef guy seems to be just like Ging described his fellow hunters, simpletons that want something. Just those two and the Geisha girl still haven't their names dropped(?).


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2014)

sadino said:


> @SJW
> 
> Now i feel you're just nitpicking.



How is "none of them have any personality at all" a nitpick ? 



batman22wins said:


> If you have been unhappy since the ant arc about Pacing, you should stop reading for a *few months* and read it *all in once*.



Do you know whose drawing this series ?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2014)

Good chapter. I'm happy that Togashi is taking the time to set the foundation, as opposed to jumping straight into the new continent. We're getting insight into why people are prepared to take such a great risk and the foundations are being laid out for future conflict. There are questions surrounding individuals sincerity, and how the events that are unfolding relate to the pass. Finally, there's the conflict between Ging and Pariston; it feels as though each one of them is waiting on the other to make the briefest of slip ups and I'm wondering if Pariston gained more from Ging's actions, this chapter, than he let on.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 17, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> How is "none of them have any personality at all" a nitpick ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know whose drawing this series ?



Which is why I said take a few months for when the next hiatus. So u can read it a full go through.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> How is "none of them have any personality at all" a nitpick ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know whose drawing this series ?



It wasn't a nitpick, it was an incorrect claim.


----------



## sadino (Jul 17, 2014)

I meant nitpick because the pacing should be really a very minor problem here for someone that read York Shin(auction manga) and Greed Island(togashi making his version of Dragon Quest TCG) and it's been the third(?) week with the same complaint.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 18, 2014)

Why do people just wanna jump into the Dark Continent. If you rather just jump into the DC without good foundation then you're not really looking for a good story.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 18, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Why do people just wanna jump into the Dark Continent. If you rather just jump into the DC without good foundation then you're not really looking for a good story.



There is nothing that can serve as a "good foundation" in scenes where random undeveloped characters talk to Ging about the dynamics of their group.



Gunners said:


> It wasn't a nitpick, it was an incorrect claim.



Okay, describe their personalities then.



sadino said:


> I meant nitpick because the pacing should be really a very minor problem here for someone that read York Shin(auction manga) and Greed Island(togashi making his version of Dragon Quest TCG) and it's been the third(?) week with the same complaint.



In both those arcs, things were actually happening. We didn't just watch a bunch of uninteresting characters sitting around talking about mundane stuff.

And maybe that complaint has been the same for three weeks because Togashi has been literally standing around in place for the last three chapters ?

I dunno, sometimes I think people get super excited about 12 pages of Ging doing self psychoanalysis about why he wanted to give them money just because Togashi is doing something, _anything_, after a 2 year hiatus and are coming up with excuses like "we need good foundation !", "we need good setup !", "we need to see their preparations !" etc. to convince themselves that people spending half a volume talking about themselves without really even talking about themselves is somehow entertaining.


----------



## Yonk (Jul 18, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> There is nothing that can serve as a "good foundation" in scenes where random undeveloped characters talk to Ging about the dynamics of their group.



You're making this into a Catch-22. You don't want to see the members of Beyond's Group because they're underdeveloped characters. However, Togashi CAN'T DEVELOP THE FUCKING CHARACTERS if they never appear! Do you realize how stupid that is? Think about all the characters in the Hunter Exam. Five chapters into it, we hadn't even gotten out of Swindler's Swamp, and what did we know about the characters introduced there besides basic stuff (Tompa is an ass, Hanzo is a ninja, Hisoka murders people, Killua is cool and the same age as Gon)? Nothing. Nothing at all. 

I'm sure you were complaining about the members of the Zodiac when they first showed up, and look how they turned out after a whole mini-arc. Most of them have had some character development. It just took time. The problem with you is you just don't have any patience. The guy who said wait a while and then read a bunch was correct; it might seem like it's been a long time when you look at seven chapters as nearly two months, but if you were to read them all right now it would take half an hour, tops. It's NOT that much content. If Togashi just dove into the Dark Continent without any setup, anything that happened there would be derided as an ass-pull that didn't have any foreshadowing. Again, the poor guy just can't win.


~ Yonk


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 18, 2014)

Yonk said:


> You're making this into a Catch-22. You don't want to see the members of Beyond's Group because they're underdeveloped characters. However, Togashi CAN'T DEVELOP THE FUCKING CHARACTERS if they never appear! Do you realize how stupid that is?



He's had more then enough time to develop them and instead chose to waste their screentime with boring static conversation.

Since that is literally the only thing that even happens when focus is on them, I wanna maybe see something more interesting now, if at all possible. I'm not opposed to them being developed, but since we've spent this long on NOT developing them, I'd kinda really wanna see something else cause I don't believe even _more _focus will change anything 

Cause lemme tell you, during those 2 years that I've waited for the series to resume, I never once said to myself "Boy I sure wish to see these guys argue group dynamics constantly !"


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 18, 2014)

I think the biggest problems about your complaints is that you don't get any of the facts right. You just come off as someone that wants to whine and no one wants to hear people whine.




San Juan Wolf said:


> There is nothing that can serve as a "good foundation" in scenes where random undeveloped characters talk to Ging about the dynamics of their group.



The scenes where they talk and just do stuff is how we get to see who these people are. Would you rather just get a caption box telling us some of these characters traits?

In this chapter:

Golem: war hero, reserved person, extremely straight forward, has devoted himself to his hatsu, is not close with those he has worked with.

Mulher: The leader of the soldiers in the mission and as such has the traits you would expect in a leader. He is firm in his position to keep the power and values trust. He appears to be competent in his position judging from how he reacts to Ging's comment about his men not being good enough. He is not the angry, muscle character that we could have believed him to be from last chapter.




> I dunno, sometimes I think people get super excited about 12 pages of Ging doing self psychoanalysis about why he wanted to give them money just because Togashi is doing something, _anything_, after a 2 year hiatus and are coming up with excuses like "we need good foundation !", "we need good setup !", "we need to see their preparations !" etc. to convince themselves that people spending half a volume talking about themselves without really even talking about themselves is somehow entertaining.



Two pages, it took two pages for Ging to explain what he was up. He wants to steal Pariston's spot because he wants to stop Pariston's plans and he wants to help Beyond's. He still didn't give a reason why he wanted to use monetary means. He manages to skip over that by making it seem like it was move motivated by emotion to get things done. This leads some of us to remain in the position that he is setting up some sort of conditions. We were also given two pages of why there would be a problem in accepting money even for the obvious common grunts like we saw this chapter.

_With this the arc of Ging winning over Beyond's group appears to have finished._ 

That's something you seem to be unable to realize. We are being given a story here and you are just brushing it aside because apparently it's not the progress you want. You said show don't tell yet you have a huge problem with Togashi spending a handful of chapters explaining how someone would go about the take over of a group that has spent years in preparations.  Skipping over that and just going to Ging as their leader would be telling, minimizing that sort of situation would also be an example of telling.


Also we got some information about these character's powers. Golem materializes his robot body and requires an emitter to attack (I wonder if Ging and him will team up). It could be a mistake in the translation but he also seems to be responsible for materializing the guns for the soldiers, who are actually emitters. Ging is able to copy techniques though that isn't likely to be his main ability. We also obviously got to see what Leorio's ability can do in a real situation.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 18, 2014)

> There is nothing that can serve as a "good foundation" in scenes where random undeveloped characters talk to Ging about the dynamics of their group.



That's not what all is happening though.
A month has passed already, for all I know; Gon might have gotten his nen back. Which is why Togashi didn't rush the journey, he might want Gon to tag along. That is just one possibility a random user on the internet  like me came up with, imagine the possibilities Togashi has in mind. 

Don't rush things, be patient if you want some quality.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 18, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> That's not what all is happening though.
> A month has passed already, for all I know; Gon might have gotten his nen back. Which is why Togashi didn't rush the journey, he might want Gon to tag along. That is just one possibility a random user on the internet  like me came up with, imagine the possibilities Togashi has in mind.
> 
> Don't rush things, be patient if you want some quality.



I've been patient for two years. And now that the series has started again, it's standing around in place, devoting most of it's time to characters who do not have any personality.

Almost nothing interesting is happening. We just have Ging argue and debate with these bland characters.

I don't think wanting something bloody interesting to happen is asking too much.

Also being blandly uncommunicative and a generic "competent leader" aren't much personality traits, the former is kinda but it gives you no insight into the character yet.

And it's pretty sad that these two characters who maybe have the barest bones of personality traits outlined after this one chapter (but neither of them seem very interesting to me, the Golem person has potential but we'd need to see more) then the entire rest of the group to whom the previous 6 chapters were devoted.

Despite what you guys keep saying I have to argue Togashi is _*not *_showing us anything for the most part. He just had these characters talk to Ging for countless pages, and Ging being super awesome at everything because the script said so. We're being told about how their group might work together, told how they might operate, told how much they admire Ging. 

Outside of that little performance in the begining of the chapter, everything else has just been us being told things about things, told what people will do once they start doing something, told how they'll work together now cause Ging is awesome. 

How is it a talking squid can have more personality then a whole room full of people ?


----------



## sadino (Jul 18, 2014)

The talking squid had 50 chapters to develop itself.That's why you're unreasonable.

It's like you wanted Togashi to make up for two years of chapters in 6.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2014)

Still hate that fucking squid


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 18, 2014)

sadino said:


> The talking squid had 50 chapters to develop itself.That's why you're unreasonable.
> 
> It's like you wanted Togashi to make up for two years of chapters in 6.



No I mean, any scene with the guy, he had character that was on display. These guys all seem to be on autopilot.

I don't want him to make up for those two years, I never said that. Just that if he wants to spend so much time on these guys, he should make them interesting and enjoyable, not just vehicles to express how interesting Ging is.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeh bits annoying to focus on this dynamic this much but still enjoyable.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 18, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> No I mean, any scene with the guy, he had character that was on display. These guys all seem to be on autopilot.
> 
> I don't want him to make up for those two years, I never said that. Just that if he wants to spend so much time on these guys, *he should make them interesting and enjoyable*, not just vehicles to *express how interesting Ging is*.



That is your opinion though. I got an impression of these characters very different than my initial impression two years ago and others have said as much. You're not very specific with how they should have been developed. 

Problem is nobody 100% agrees that is what he is doing. I see this as setting up who Ging's crew sill be in the Dark Continent vs. those who are neutral, those loyal to Beyond, and those who are more with Pariston. 

I wonder what you thought of all the Gungi/Komugi chapters that all lead somewhere. Not sure what "exciting" entails for you? Learning who these people are and what they are responsible for as they are in the middle of an intense DC situation?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 18, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Serious question is there even a bad hunter x hunter chapter?



Never! 

One of my all time favourite manga's.. And based on hype of future chapters probably my no. 1


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 18, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Also being blandly uncommunicative and a generic "competent leader" aren't much personality traits, the former is kinda but it gives you no insight into the character yet.



He's not a generic competent leader. If anything he's a "generic" army guy, with army guy motivations. 

That does give them some skeleton of who they are. You really can't do much else in such a short amount of time without having to specifically devout chapters on who each of these characters is. Would you prefer to get a dozen backstories? 

Like in the chimera arc these characters should undergo development through out the arc as shit happens. These chapters give us some inkling of who they are instead of the blank slates you claim they are.



> And it's pretty sad that these two characters who maybe have the barest bones of personality traits outlined after this one chapter (but neither of them seem very interesting to me, the Golem person has potential but we'd need to see more) then the entire rest of the group to whom the previous 6 chapters were devoted.



No, that's just you again closing your eyes because you want to dislike the series at the moment.

Have we not seen the blonde guy's motivations in this journey? Did the fact that he immediately gave in to Ging's offer, that he is working for the well being of others, that his plan is basically to die for insurance money, any of this give you an impression of what this guy might be like as a person? To me he seems like a well meaning guy who is incredibly emotionally vulnerable and probably poses a threat in the voyage. 

I'd imagine he is one of the people most likely to want to be loyal to Ging. After all Ging's mission is partially to keep Pariston's sadistic hands of the human world. His sad story also makes Ging want to ensure he returns. He seems like he would be someone Pariston would want to exploit.

What about Popeye? Another character who has shown to be rash. Last chapter he showed he could play a mediatory role. Again, are you unable to develop an impression of his character from what we've seen? We've seen enough of him to discuss the sort of actions he may do and possible roles he could play.

Six chapters? We've had seven chapters since the story started back up. If you were actually reading this stuff you would know that we have hardly spent any real time looking at Ging's situation.



> Despite what you guys keep saying I have to argue Togashi is _*not *_showing us anything for the most part. He just had these characters talk to Ging for countless pages, and Ging being super awesome at everything because the script said so. We're being told about how their group might work together, told how they might operate, told how much they admire Ging.



The idea that Ging is some kind of Gary Stu and is annoyingly perfect is idiotic.

No shit Ging is impressive, this is supposed to be one of the strongest humans in the known world.

That said he really isn't all that special. These sort of inferences and specializations are common to many characters in this series about intelligent people who have specific specializations. Is his treatment really all that different from Kurapica's in the last few chapters? What about Killua's in previous arcs. 

"Because the script says so"? As opposed to what? Ging showing us fake world archaeological knowledge? Oh, wait we did _see_ that. We didn't just see characters talking about who intelligent he is. We _saw_ him playing games with the crew and _saw_ that he is multi-talented. We _saw_ the group begin to admire him because of his abilities.

I guess to you though just going off what we were originally told about Ging being talented is enough. That's your sort of show don't tell.

Of course your problem with all this is compounded when you don't seem to be capable of understanding that we are getting a story here. You seem to think that stuff happening in the Dark Continent is the only thing that could have substance.

The groups preparing is a story. Currently that is the story being told. 



> told how they'll work together now cause Ging is awesome.



Really? Seriously?

Give me one quote that shows how we were_ told_ this. Obviously some character must have just given us this in dialogue.


----------



## tonpa (Jul 18, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Never!
> 
> One of my all time favourite manga's.. And based on hype of future chapters probably my no. 1



yea i agree, I enjoyed the gon vs owl/bat fight. It the scribbles problem, the story makes it up for it. I have seen manga with tons of action going on but the story was just so uninteresting. 

The best part about hunter x hunter is that it feels like its just starting. Its a weird feeling, not to many manga artist can do it. Even when they do attempt to start over like a time skip it feels very clunky and unnatural. 

We finally get to see the treasure, the undiscovered lands and horrors. As for ging I am liking that character more and more, he has more personality than Naruto, Luffy, Ichigo, Goku, Gon and Toriko combine.

Ask yourself this who would you like to hang out with on the weekend? Ging, Luffy, Ichigo, Goku, Gon or Toriko?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2014)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Okay, describe their personalities then.



Spiral glasses woman: Timid, respectful and someone who is somewhat of a bookworm

Pop-eye: Direct, hot tempered and mistrustful of others at first. Sincere, friendly and somewhat of a peace maker (when he trusts or respects individuals in a conflict). Evidently, holding a grudge is also not in his nature. 

Fat bowl hair cut guy: Comfortable with speaking on behalf of others, rational and reasonable, willingness to take action and the type who thinks ahead. 

Sanji: A pragmatic individual who sees other actions as ancillary to his primary goal. 

Mulher: Serious, frank, prideful, principled, considerate and is not materialistic. 


I've noticed that too many people are too accustomed to the unrealistic and over the top personality types, often seen in series like One Piece. Just because someone behaves like a human being, as opposed to a raging fanboy, does not mean they are someone without a personality.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Spiral glasses woman, Fat bowl hair cut guy



Bowl hair is Marshall.

I think Spiral glasses is a guy, his name appears to be Curly.


----------



## sadino (Jul 18, 2014)

We just weren't given Sanji's,Geisha and Chef Dude's names.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jul 18, 2014)

Um hey guys i have a question about this weeks chapter. What  the hell is the mech thing? Ging said it was a joint-type wth is that? Was it explained before by togashi or is he gonna keep us in the dark for a while? Is it a cyborg? An A.I.? A guy inside a real mech suit? Or a guy who materialized a mech suit? Am i missing something?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 18, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> Um hey guys i have a question about this weeks chapter. What  the hell is the mech thing? Ging said it was a joint-type wth is that? Was it explained before by togashi or is he gonna keep us in the dark for a while? Is it a cyborg? An A.I.? A guy inside a real mech suit? Or a guy who materialized a mech suit? Am i missing something?



It's a person materializing a giant robo suit.

They, and I say they as it could still be he or she, are a joint type because his hatsu basically requires two people. They create the robot but another person, who should be emission type, is required to man the guns.

It appears as though they also materialize the guns for the other soldiers, at least that's what I get from Ging's line in the translation we have.

The fact that the work in the hatsu is split between multiple people allows it to be stronger than it could be with one person.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 18, 2014)

By "joint type" I believe Ging was referring to how the Mech suit fights, a nen user of materialization nen forms the mech itself, and an emission specialist gets inside and creates the ammunition for it. By doing this together rather than separately, they make a more powerful weapon than they could have by themselves since they only have to worry about their own nen specialization

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Bowl hair is Marshall.
> 
> I think Spiral glasses is a guy, his name appears to be Curly.


Yes, we have nearly every name  :


----------



## Ramius (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't see any problem with the pacing or whatever, though I have to agree on one thing: last chapter has been subpar and had very little information in it. But that only applies to the last chapter. I don't see how the chapters before that are by any stretch of imagination dragged on.

IIRC, only two pages anyone could have possibly excluded from the last chapters or somehow changed them were those in which Ging interacts with Popeye and Curly. Though I'm sure that thing he showed to Popeye will definitely have something, something to do later on. Err, it's called build-up and I still feel there wasn't enough. Most manga rush way too fast and try to explain things along.

This isn't LOTR. There is no urgent quest going on, there is literally no need to rush anyway and there is a series of plotlines compared to stuff like LOTR or for instance FMA. The story isn't straight forward and it definitely feels parted into smaller arcs, kinda like One Piece. My point is there is no urgency, the main characters don't want to rush into something and they are certainly not there just for fun. I also don't want to experience my build up by simply looking at walls of texts just stated by author about how this, that and that other thing is so amazing and unique (looking at Toriko, horrible world building execution). Interactions are important. 

You have to kinda realize this is most certainly an *expedition *by definition, so I like it when it feels exactly like it and not just like some rushed adventure with hype all around it. You'd want to make sure allies are allies and you'd want to know who would and who wouldn't betray you. So they are interested in Ging. Yet you won't see too much of their backstories or just overall their personalities for now, because that's reserved for the expedition itself. Imagine how fucking silly it would be to include now, at this very moment backstories everywhere or to rush straight to that damned Continent. Hmm, ye, that's all I wanted to say really.

I'm also 100 % convinced there is no mole among the Zodiacs. There can't be. Beyond doesn't feel like a character who would solely rely on someone else to get him out. He must know the Zodiacs aren't dumb and they *will* suspect a mole. So I think he'll just literally break out with physical force alone and he'll live up his family name. 
Most likely the trap in itself is the fact that there is no mole and everyone will become too unrest because of that and they won't focus on him alone as much as they should.
I don't know, it just feels way too obvious, I can't imagine there being a mole. Only scenario I can imagine is just some Zodiac being interested in letting Beyond escape, but without cooperating with him beforehand or informing anyone.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 19, 2014)

Ramius said:


> IIRC, only two pages anyone could have possibly excluded from the last chapters or somehow changed them were those in which Ging interacts with Popeye and Curly. Though I'm sure that thing he showed to Popeye will definitely have something, something to do later on. Err, it's called build-up and I still feel there wasn't enough. Most manga rush way too fast and try to explain things along.



Those scenes were the only real casual interaction we have seen between the characters. It also served to show how Ging was winning them over other than just trying to shove money down their throats. 




> This isn't LOTR. There is no urgent quest going on, there is literally no need to rush anyway



Lord of the Rings? 

Is that really the best example of fiction that has a sense of urgency?


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel like there is a mole among the Zodiac. Beyond might not need help escaping, but he would definitely want to keep tabs on the Zodiac. I don't have any strong evidence but I have a hunch that the mole is Mizaistom. He's portrayed to be pretty just and he seems to have Cheadle's trust. He's told Kurapica that him and Cheadle are investigating possible infiltration but that could be away to divert suspicion away from himself.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 19, 2014)

which site tends to have the best scans of h x h or in general? 
because i've found these past few chapters to have nigh incomprehensible bits at times. 

also, how do you think this new person in a mech nen user compares to someone like franklin? personally, i think they are probably rough on the same level but with this mech have a much larger pool of nen.


----------



## sadino (Jul 19, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I feel like there is a mole among the Zodiac. Beyond might not need help escaping, but he would definitely want to keep tabs on the Zodiac. I don't have any strong evidence but I have a hunch that the mole is Mizaistom. He's portrayed to be pretty just and he seems to have Cheadle's trust. He's told Kurapica that him and Cheadle are investigating possible infiltration but that could be away to divert suspicion away from himself.



Exactly my thoughts.

But i may add Saccho since he's also along Kurapika.This way he can be double ambushed by discovering one traitor while the other backstabs him,it's perfect turnaround material.

@Cthulhu

I think Franklin's body mod adds some power to it that Golem may lack...


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 19, 2014)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> which site tends to have the best scans of h x h or in general?
> because i've found these past few chapters to have nigh incomprehensible bits at times.



Viz translations are the best for this series.



> also, how do you think this new person in a mech nen user compares to someone like franklin? personally, i think they are probably rough on the same level but with this mech have a much larger pool of nen.





sadino said:


> I think Franklin's body mod adds some power to it that Golem may lack...



The Golem has more requirements than Franklin so he should have a higher potential. Franklin cut parts of his fingers, Golem decided to live as a robot.


----------



## sadino (Jul 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Viz translations are the best for this series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why we need the Viz trans.

While Golem is the one who materializes the weapons,there's an emission user that provides the bullets. <-- Not sure here because the translation isn't reliable.

While we "know" Golem's restriction and vow we don't know the Emitter's.

"Nen bullets" wise i think Franklin should be stronger but we really don't know anything about the other guy and all i have about franklin is that coverpage from 10 years ago.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 19, 2014)

sadino said:


> That's why we need the Viz trans.
> 
> While Golem is the one who materializes the weapons,there's an emission user that provides the bullets. <-- Not sure here because the translation isn't reliable.
> 
> ...



That part of the translation is clear. Golem needs someone else to use his gun.

Mulher says that using a real gun as a base, or in this case a weapon materialized by another nen user, is superior to nen bullets. No reason Franklin should be stronger.


----------



## sadino (Jul 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> That part of the translation is clear. Golem needs someone else to use his gun.
> 
> Mulher says that using a real gun as a base, or in this case a weapon materialized by another nen user, is superior to nen bullets. No reason Franklin should be stronger.



One translation mentioned that Ging's(mimicked) ultrasound technique was more discrete than En while the other not even mentioned it.

I think we better wait for the Viz.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Lord of the Rings?
> 
> Is that really the best example of fiction that has a sense of urgency?



Ye, may be not the best example here. What I meant is - it's not a "quest" type of adventure, it's an expedition.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 20, 2014)

soooooooooooooooo what happened the section the mods promised


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2014)

sadino said:


> One translation mentioned that Ging's(mimicked) ultrasound technique was more discrete than En while the other not even mentioned it.
> 
> I think we better wait for the Viz.



Viz isn't really too reliable with translations (even less so than MS)


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Viz isn't really too reliable with translations (even less so than MS)



For HxH? Most of the other translations have stuff that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2014)

Viz translations worse that MS?

:rofl I heard it all.


----------



## ZE (Jul 20, 2014)

Three more chapters to fill the current manga volume. So I take it, we'll have to wait three more weeks for everyone to get to the dark continent. I'm okay with having a whole volume preparing us for what could be a huge arc, both in terms of importance and length.


----------



## sadino (Jul 20, 2014)

ZE said:


> Three more chapters to fill the current manga volume. So I take it, we'll have to wait three more weeks for everyone to get to the dark continent. I'm okay with having a whole volume preparing us for what could be a huge arc, both in terms of importance and length.



Inb4 hiatus endsayers.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 20, 2014)

You know, the fact that he only took 1 week break till now and he didn't take any when Japan was under risk fills me with hope. The art's quality is also not declining so far, so I like to think we won't see any long hiatuses (small ones definitely though)


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2014)

Danchou said:


> Also, Togashi needs to stop dancing around the issue and start moving towards the Dark Continent. We've had enough background exposition now.
> 
> Its almost feels like he's only going to show us an intro of the Dark Continent before he plans going on another long hiatus. Hope he's done more than that..



1 to 3 months leading up to stepping foot on the land, with cuts to gon still nenless but doing cool sutff, leading to him getting his nen back...maybe, because we swap back to the team at the end of the chapter, with a hiatus for 'next week'.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 20, 2014)

Finished re-reading the chapter involving DC, By next month(here not in the HxH verse) I expect people arriving at DC.

As for the mole, my gut tells me there will be 1 and it will be the monkey, aside from screaming "heel" in his look, he said he wanted to take care of Beyond himself.

I dont see Togashi making  Beyond look Aizen-like and make all the Zodiac look like idiots.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 20, 2014)

ZE said:


> Three more chapters to fill the current manga volume. So I take it, we'll have to wait three more weeks for everyone to get to the dark continent. I'm okay with having a whole volume preparing us for what could be a huge arc, both in terms of importance and length.


More like three more chapters until hiatus.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Finished re-reading the chapter involving DC, By next month(here not in the HxH verse) I expect people arriving at DC.



The trip there will likely take a while.

I doubt the drop off at the fake continent will go well.


----------



## sadino (Jul 20, 2014)

Preparations Arc will still go for a lil while.

Then we get the Trip Arc with lots of action inside that damn boat.Then we get the Guides too.

They only arrive at the real thing by the next year maybe that will be the year's end cliffhanger(that or Kurapika dying).


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 20, 2014)

I am going to change my vote on the mole. My new guess is that there is a mole only the person in question has no idea they are inadvertently helping beyond.


----------



## sadino (Jul 21, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> I am going to change my vote on the mole. My new guess is that there is a mole only the person in question has no idea they are inadvertently helping beyond.



It makes sense but i don't think Togashi would use the same trope again that soon.

He did it with Tsubone during the election arc.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anybody have any idea when the Viz translations are out? MP and MS are really bad for HxH its quite frustrating -.-


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 21, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Viz translations worse that MS?
> 
> :rofl I heard it all.



Viz is actually pretty well known for doing whatever the fuck they want with the translations the fact that you haven't heard this before is surprising.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 21, 2014)

it's still the    best


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 22, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> it's still the    best



Not when it comes to translation, they're the best to changing the dialogue for western audiences I guess


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Viz is actually pretty well known for doing whatever the fuck they want with the translations the fact that you haven't heard this before is surprising.



That's only been a problem with their old stuff like early One Piece and Dragon Ball and a lot of their series pre-2005 or 06. They didn't really do that for Naruto or Bleach and they haven't done it for HxH from what I've seen.


----------



## Yonk (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't believe Madhouse just showed the twisted-up people so openly and bloodily like that. Given how most of the Chimera Ant arc went, it's clear that they aren't censoring ANYTHING anymore.

Remember like three years ago when we were all bitching about how Killua murdered Jonas by plucking out his heart... that was somehow in a bag to hide it? About how we were all complaining how Madhouse was transforming our beloved HxH into some kind of bright, cheery, censored kid's show? I know; I was one of them.

Well, SCREW YOU, past me! You were wrong. We're heading to full-on seinen territory and there is no going back now. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 23, 2014)

Well that is why their time slot changed a while back.....


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 23, 2014)

^confirmed it's not ability, as expected

just punching though?  what if it's a simple ki-blast emission ability?


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

Depends. Since Leorio's abilitiy is Emission itself and it's a simple one, I think he should be able to imitate energy-blasts too. But probably needs other "conditions" for that.


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 348 script_ 



覚悟

↓

冒頭　今回のハンター試験の最終試験　質疑応答の様子

チードル「これは先日全世界に配信されたカキンとビヨンド＝ネテロ氏による

暗黒大陸渡航宣言の映像です」

「この映像の内容をふまえて次の3つの質問に答えて下さい」

「①ビヨンド氏の今回の発表について配信日よりも前に情報を掴んでいたか？

②知っていたものはその方法と経緯等を話せる範囲で説明し知らなかったものは事前に情報を掴むためには

どのような手段が考えられるか答えて下さい」

「③事前にこの情報を知ることで得られる経済的・社会的・文化的メリットを考えつく限り答えて下さい！」

それぞれ答えていく受験者

別室のパソコンの前のクラピカとミザイストムがダウジングで潜入者を判別している様子

＊「勿論事前に把握していましたが??」

クラピカ「シロだな　何も知らないー」

ミュヘル「予め知っていました?..情報屋が仕事を仲介しに来たのですー」

クラピカ「クロだな　虚実混ぜてケムに巻こうとしている」

次々と潜入者を見つけ出していくクラピカ

ミザイストム「驚きだな」

クラピカ「全くだ」

「一次試験でメンタルテストと偽り　スパイのほとんどをふるい落としたと思っていたが

サーモグラフィーとウソ発見器をクリアできるものがこんなに居るとはな」

ミザイストム「そうじゃない　君の能力の事だ」

評価している様子のミザイストム

「ー具体的なリスクがあるのか？」

クラピカ「まず私自身がこの能力の仕組を完全には把握していない」

「通常状態では対象者と直接対峙していないと使えないことから推察するに

おそらく極限まで集中することで数値には現れない微細な変化を自己認知すら超越して感知し鎖に伝えているのだろう」

「?絶対時間?（特質）を使うとさらにそれが研ぎ澄まされ画像を通してでも可能になるのだと自分では解釈している

まず本人に直にあってることが前提だがな」

「しかしそれは?相手がどんなに訓練して隠してもそのウソを見抜ける?程度の能力だ」

「ー仮に私がスパイで私と同じ能力を持つものを欺く必要があるなら

記憶を消すことが出来る能力者か他人を意識レベルから操作できる能力者を探す

ウソを隠すのではなく消去するためだ」

ミザイストム「！！」

ウソを自覚していない相手にはおそらく鎖は動かないというクラピカ

クラピカ「そこで質問だ」

「協会上層部に私と似た能力を持つ者又はそういう能力者を知っているものがいてそいつが敵側だとすると

私が考えたような方法でハンター試験の二重トラップをクリアさせると思うが

その可能性はあるか？」

考えこむミザイストム



自室でくつろツェリードニヒ＝ホイコーロに電話がかかってくる

ツェリードニヒ「ベンジャミン　よぉビッグブラザー」

ベンジャミン「親父が認めた」

（電話相手の男のベンジャミン？は屈強そうな男でライオンを押さえつけながら電話をかけている）

ツェリドーニヒ「マジかい？」

王は今回の渡航で生き残った一名を次期国王とするらしい

ツェリードニヒ「おお?神よ感謝します?.ようやく

腐ったクソゴミ共を全員心置きなく一掃できるわけだ

ふるえて眠れベンジャミン　国王はオレだ」

ベンジャミン「くくくく　まさか勝てる気でいるとはな　ヤクでぶっ飛んでるのか？」

他の兄弟にもメッセンジャーが詳しい条件を伝えてまわるという

「お前はオレ様が直々に処分する?.！！骨という骨を全部この手で砕いてやる」

ツェリードニヒ「おーこわ　こえーから二度とかけてくんなよ　じゃな　てーのー」

電話をきる



「?オレ様?使いと?一人称が名前の女?って根が同じだよね？そう思わない？」

女の生皮を剥いでいる部下にそう話しかける



「やあテータ首尾はどう？」

テータ「条件付きで5人全員合格しました」

ツェリードニヒ「だろうね」

次は女の部下との通話

「協会の方から事前に連携要請が来た上での出来レースみたいなもんだから

応じ一人につき船内の従事者15人までって決められてたから渡りに船だったけども」

テータ「他の王子にも同じように考えた方が何人かいました」

ツェリドーニヒ「ま　バカじゃなきゃ普通そうするよ

信頼できる仲間は一人でも多いほどいいに決まってる

ただでさえ仲の悪い兄弟が同じ船で何十日も過ごすんだからさ」

テータ「ただ一点?協会側の質問に対して偽りや隠し事がある場合不合格になることがある?

と警告され機器などによる選別の可能性を考慮し

所属と指令王位継承にまつわる王子同士の複雑な関係などは説明しました」

ツェリドーニヒ「グッジョブ　問題ない」

「試験に来なかったのは第1王子（ベンジャミン）と第6王子（タイソン）の警備兵だろ？」

テータ「ご明察です　参考までに根拠をお教え願えますか？」

ツェリドーニヒ「傲慢と悋気」

「ベンジャミンは自分の優秀な兵がハンター協会ごときに上から審査されるのが許せない

タイソンは自分の可愛い兵を外に出して変な虫が寄ってくるのが許せない」

そして第７王子（ルズールス）の兵は全員落ちたらしい

「（くくくやはり先走ったアホがいたか　ウソ発見器とかの考えなしに兵隊に暗殺示唆しちゃったんだろーな阿呆だから）」

「ご苦労さん帰国したら通常警備に戻ってくれ

乗船後の警備配置や指令は事前にオレから伝える」

「ブラックホエールの図面を配って内部構造を把握しておくよう全員に伝えろ

抜け道・死角　移動時間や改造が可能か等ありとあらゆるケースを想定しておけ」

「（七つの大罪には足りないものがある）」

「（無知の不知！！身の程を知らぬ者こそ最大の罪人！！

オレ以外の豚クズが国王になるなど論外！！論外なのだ！！）」



ミザイストム「可能性は無いと思う」

場面は再びクラピカ達へ

「根拠は?.大部分憶測によるものだと理解してきいてくれ

まず十二支んの中に件の能力者はおそらくいない」

「おそらくというのはオレが全員の能力を知っているわけでは無いからだ

ただし　これは近いうち確認できる」

十二支んには派閥が３つあってそれぞれの派閥内での能力は知っているが

他の派閥は知らないという

改革推進タカ派　サイユウ　ピヨン　クルック

バランス重視穏健保守派　ボトバイ　ミザイストム　チードル　ギンタ

リベラル・ノンポリ　サッチョウ　ゲル　カンザイ

例外　極左愛国（理解不能）パリストン

例外　浮動のバカ（バカ）ジン



しかしそれが今回は専門チームに分かれて行動するので

能力についても十二支ん共有の情報にすることに全員が快諾した様子

ミザイストム「全員が今回の指令の重さを十分認識してるからだと思うし潔白をアピールする意味もあるだろう」

クラピカ「?..それは私にも適用されるのか？」

ミザイストム「いやキミの事情はレオリオから聞いている」

「キミの能力については深く聞かないしオレが聞いたことについても口外しない

代わりに十二支んの能力についても教えられない申し訳ないがな」

クラピカ「いや?.こちらこそ気を使わせてすまない」

間にレオリオがいるだけで随分と気が楽だと少し笑みになるクラピカ

ミザイストム「我々も助かってるよ」

根拠の話に戻る二人

能力の情報を共有する以上該当する能力者は十二支んにはいないだろうし

細かな調査の結果協会員やその知り合いにもいないだろうというミザイストム

クラピカ「能力の質から考えて極秘任務についている可能性も高いだろう？

協会員以外の諜報機関だとしたら尚更だ」

ミザイストム「勿論そのとおりだ」

「だが試験の結果がノーを示している

もしも内通者がいて　さらにウソを見抜ける能力者を想定し対応策を講じていたなら」

「傭兵ミュヘル　生化学者ユンデ　この2人が合格していないのはおかしい」

「両名とも非情に優秀な人材だ　特にユンデは科学班と生物班の橋渡しを任そうと思っていた程のな

一次で彼が引っかかった時は機械の方を疑ったくらいだ」

「そんな重要なポストに置けそうな人物を送り込んだんだから罠を知っていて対応策があるなら使うだろ

そりゃ2人がオレたちの知らない強力なスパイを送り込むための囮とも考えられる?..

いくらでも可能性はあるが?..」

「それよりも　オレの中で警鐘が鳴っているのは」

「?会長選に負けたパリストンがあっさりと出て行ったのは内部にまだ仲間がいるから?」

「この仮説の方だ?..！！」

クラピカ「?..なるほど」

「こっそりと試すことも出来るが　望むなら協力しよう」



集合している十二支ん

サイユウ「あらたまって話ってなんだ？ミザイ」

「新入り2人ともハブってるってことはイジメの相談か？」

ボトバイ「能力の件だろう？防衛班としては情報交換は早い方がいい」

ミザイストム「ああ　それにも付随して渡航の前にどうして確認しておかなければならないことがある」

「この中にビヨンド側の人間がいるかもしれない　それでも自分の能力を明かすことが出来るか？」

固まる十二支ん

カンザイ「?..は？何言ってんだ？いるわけねーだろ?.」

「何でそんな事言うんだよ??.？??.オイ

?..なァ　本気で聞いてんのかオイ?.！！」

「ミザイ！！」

怒りを露わにするカンザイ

ミザイストム「もしも?.会長の遺志（ミッション）を聞くずっと前にビヨンドと会っていたら

オレは多分喜んで彼の夢に協力していただろうと思うし

その後で会長の指令（ビデオ）を視たとしても立場を変えないと思う」

「順番だけの問題なんだ?..！裏切りだとか疑ってるとかそんな話じゃない

どちらの立場もあり得ると言っている」

「だから聞いているんだ?.！?それでも能力を明かせるか？?と」

「オレは言える！」

カードを取り出す

「3色のカードを相手に提示して行動を制限する?密室裁判?（クロスゲーム）

青で入廷させ黄で拘束し赤で退席させる」

「オレはこの中に立場の違うものがいようがいまいが　ミッションを全うする

これは覚悟の話だ」

その様子を別室のパソコンの前で判別しているクラピカ

クラピカ「シロ　シロ　シロ　シロ」

「！！」

鎖が振れる

「内通者は　サイユウ?.！！」



次回、ハンターハンター第349話へ



※以下感想です※

今回も登場しましたミュヘルさん?.ちょい役ですが

某ゲームのキャラに似ているのはやはり富樫先生の趣味からでしょうか

カキンの王子たちの争いも船の中でもエピソードに入ってくるとしたら

暗黒大陸に上陸するまでにまだまだかかるかもしれませんね?..

そしてサイユウ??

ミザイストムやカンザイもあやしいと思っていましたが??

パリストンの仲間は複数の可能性もあるのでここからまだまだどう転ぶかはわかりませんが

十二支ん側もビヨンド側も良いキャラが多いので一人でも多く生き残って欲しいですね?..


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

So 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Monkey's the traitor. Disappointing, since I thought Beyond wouldn't rely on anyone's help. Or may be I just got a wrong impression of Beyond. The other option is - Monkey's controlled. Or blackmailed. Anything. May be he doesn't even cooperate with Beyond, but it's simply in his own favour to let Beyond escape.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 23, 2014)

chapter pls come out now 

also break again next week


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

Break wha-, no I don't wanna hear.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 23, 2014)

If that's the only thing that happens in the chapter I'll be pissed


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Why another break wow 

But im not all surprised that the monkey is the traitor, was either gonna be him , kanzai or mizai imo


----------



## Selva (Jul 23, 2014)

Another break? ;_; what for?


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 23, 2014)

Chill guys it's only a week.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

What said:


> Chill guys it's only a week.



Still annoying, had one a few weeks back too


----------



## convict (Jul 23, 2014)

I will be completely fine if HxH is on a 2 week on 1 week off schedule. It kind of implies that he is going the Oda route and may stay on longer than usual. Because lets be honest, the man is a lazy bum. If he feels he is being worked too hard he'll bail for another couple of years.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 23, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Still annoying, had one a few weeks back too



Eh, I'm used to it, seeing as I read One Piece lol.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

convict said:


> I will be completely fine if HxH is on a 2 week on 1 week off schedule. It kind of implies that he is going the Oda route and may stay on longer than usual. Because lets be honest, the man is a lazy bum. If he feels he is being worked too hard he'll bail for another couple of years.



I guess its better than another Togashi years long hiatus 



What said:


> Eh, I'm used to it, seeing as I read One Piece lol.



Ahh I see, I wouldn't know about that


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 23, 2014)

Man the people who read this manga from the start must be close to 30 by now. I would be a nervous wrecks every time a break is announced.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2014)

I read from the start. I am almost 29.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2014)

It's funny, HxH should have more chapters than Naruto.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

im 20.. But in all fairness I only got into HxH just before the 2011 anime started


----------



## sadino (Jul 23, 2014)

Ramius said:


> So
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If anything the mole being discovered so easily confirms that Beyond will escape by himself.

I think we'll have a brief Beyond VS Botobai just to confirm his hype.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

sadino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be so badass, hope you called that right


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 23, 2014)

What said:


> Chill guys it's only a week.



For now. Lord knows how long he'll keep going afterwards.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jul 23, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> Man the people who read this manga from the start must be close to 30 by now. I would be a nervous wrecks every time a break is announced.



I am 30 and met Togashi when I was 22 or so, it's a love/hate relationship with Togashi....
Sometimes we make sweet love, sometimes he is abusing me in a wife beater shift...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jesus christ this chapter seems to be taking ages to come out...


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

I read a spoiler that there was going to be another haitus next week.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 23, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> Man the people who read this manga from the start must be close to 30 by now. I would be a nervous wrecks every time a break is announced.



I have been reading this shit since I was 12, now I'm 21.
You just get used  HxH is like the girlfriend you breakup with and then get together again after sometime...and then you break up with her again, she hurts you...but she still comes back.


----------



## sadino (Jul 23, 2014)

Started the series when i was 16~18, now i'm 25...Damn you, Togashi...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 23, 2014)

I started this series shortly after greed island

I dont remember how long ago that was


----------



## Luciana (Jul 23, 2014)

Probably 13 years ago? xD 
Man, thats a long time.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2014)

Shit Togashi can't go one month without a break, what happen to him?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

^Have you been living under a rock for the past 10 years?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Did I miss it or was there no hiatus announcement?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 23, 2014)

The chapter didn't say anything about a break... 


*Spoiler*: _As for the chapter itself ._ 



It's nice to see Kurapika using his Nen in non-combative ways. Not too sure about cow guy's Nen ability, though. Seems a little too basic to be all he has up his sleeve.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Did I miss it or was there no hiatus announcement?



I was wondering the same.. Didn't mention anywhere about a hiaturs


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Velocity said:


> The chapter didn't say anything about a break...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _As for the chapter itself ._
> ...



Another great chapter, I enjoyed it. 

And as for Mizai, I doubt that's _all_ he has to his ability, probably has more cards or something. But even if that was his own power, he might still be formidable at hand-to-hand combat or something.

Also would be great to see next week (if there is a chapter) everyone else roughly showing some of the powers they have like Mizai did this week


----------



## God Movement (Jul 23, 2014)

Couldn't read that shit. Waiting for MS.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2014)

lol that other prince looks like nosferatu zodd


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

So how did people bypass the lie detecting test?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> lol that other prince looks like nosferatu zodd



Like a beefed up Welfin



OS said:


> So how did people bypass the lie detecting test?



Not sure just yet, but I have a slight suspicion that Saiyuu could possibly have something to do with it


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 23, 2014)

So Monkey is the mole. Interesting to see how Kurapika's power can work on videos too.


----------



## sadino (Jul 23, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Shit Togashi can't go one month without a break, what happen to him?



He has a terrible illness called "being 60". It only gets worse and worse till the victim dies at some point.

@chapter

Pretty much confirmed that we'll get a Blue Whale Arc with the Princes going for each other's throats plus the entire situation with Beyond and the association.The 1st prince seems to be a complete monster, i'm curious if he and the American psycho one know nen...They sure gave off Hunter vibes...

So Sayuu was one mole, like i've said before this pretty much confirms Beyond will escape alone, his ally being discovered so early changes a lot of stuff.

I'm curiius about Mizai's red card.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2014)

OS said:


> So how did people bypass the lie detecting test?


nobody bypassed the test, kurapika just explained a way to bypass it.


Lortastic said:


> So Monkey is the mole. Interesting to see how Kurapika's power can work on videos too.



only when his eyes turn red


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

sadino said:


> He has a terrible illness called "being 60". It only gets worse and worse till the victim dies at some point.
> 
> @chapter
> 
> ...



Not sure, but it looks like there's gonna be a lot of different groups of people going to the DC with their own motives.. It'll be a epic clash, only group  missing at this point are the Ryodan


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

No secret agent or suspicious person passed the test, are people paying attention? The suspicion is that somebody did, but we don't know that as a matter of fact. The possibility is very high though.

I assume this isn't Mizai's only ability, because they are obviously there to find the traitor, so I doubt he revealed it all JUST for this alone. I don't care if it's his only or the his most important though. Seems cool as it is.
Nice chapter overall, nothing lacking. The translation was okay-ish, but what the fuck was that "I think he's hiding something.." "I'm referring to your ability".

Ryodan has to appear in this arc. Just impossible at this point. Either in Pariston's group, because they accept everyone or hired by one of the princes. I'll eat my shoe if they don't.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm guessing the next villains are the "7 deadly sins" It was mentioned by the prince this chapter and only 7 princes were mentioned. Im guessing he's greed and Benjamin is Wrath


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 23, 2014)

awesome chapter

but sorry for being slow,how did kurapica detect monkey when he didnt say a word ?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2014)

What the Zodiacs all said was off panel. So we didn't hear what they said, but Kurapika did.


----------



## Pokkle (Jul 23, 2014)

I like Mizaistom a lot. 
There is 14 princes  : 
Reading Online


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

Also no break next week, yay.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

> nobody bypassed the test, kurapika just explained a way to bypass it.


I think the princes bodyguard said she found a way.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 23, 2014)

So possible conflicts on the ship include:

- Kurapika and the 4th prince.
- The princes and their guards.
- Beyond's team and the zodiacs.

Looking to be a great fight arc coming up.




PrazzyP said:


> Another great chapter, I enjoyed it.
> 
> And as for Mizai, I doubt that's _all_ he has to his ability, probably has more cards or something. But even if that was his own power, he might still be formidable at hand-to-hand combat or something.
> 
> Also would be great to see next week (if there is a chapter) everyone else roughly showing some of the powers they have like Mizai did this week




The zodiac powers I'm most interested in seeing are tiger, dragon, and dog.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

I wonder what happens to the anime when it catches up.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ramius said:


> No secret agent or suspicious person passed the test, are people paying attention? The suspicion is that somebody did, but we don't know that as a matter of fact. The possibility is very high though.
> 
> I assume this isn't Mizai's only ability, because they are obviously there to find the traitor, so I doubt he revealed it all JUST for this alone. I don't care if it's his only or the his most important though. Seems cool as it is.
> Nice chapter overall, nothing lacking. The translation was okay-ish, but what the fuck was that "I think he's hiding something.." "I'm referring to your ability".
> ...



I'm praying you're right on that part.. they just NEED to be there



Ice Cream said:


> So possible conflicts on the ship include:
> 
> - Kurapika and the 4th prince.
> - The princes and their guards.
> ...



A whole arc dedicated to fights would be pretty damn badass!

And yeah I agree with seeing tiger dragon as they are actually the 'fighters' of the group, but I don't think the dog has any ability on that level or a fighting type ability at all


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> What the Zodiacs all said was off panel. So we didn't hear what they said, but Kurapika did.



..............................................


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 23, 2014)

howeve I still think moneky isnt the mole,he could be lying for a different reasons,awesome chapter as usual


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2014)

OS said:


> I think the princes bodyguard said she found a way.


she didn't say she found a way, she said all 5 of them passed which could just mean that they didn't lie or hide information.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> howeve I still think moneky isnt the mole,he could be lying for a different reasons,awesome chapter as usual



Possibly, but it would also be great if he was. As Mizai said, just because he agreed to help Beyond before the death of the chairman's death, it doesn't automatically make him a massive traitor


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2014)

MS translations up 
Reading Online


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

Something doesn't make sense. Or may be I'm understanding it wrong. Mizai doesn't wants to share with Kurapika the abilities of his partners. However, he literally allows him to SPY on them and hear all of their abilities. That seems rather unfair towards others. Just doesn't make sense. Mizai seems a bit more honest than that.

I also still want to believe there's a trick to this whole mole thing.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 23, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Leorio seems to have the ability to phase damage to a location of choice, so this can be used offensively or as utility [transfering pain], and then there is Kurapika with Conjured Chains being able to find locations/allies, healing injuries and handling traitors/quelling an uprising.





Drakor said:


> Outside of that, I hope Kurapika can somehow use his dousing chain to discover the culprit. It hasn't seen use in forever and we forget just how useful it is for finding specific things once everything is set up.



Based Kurapika, I believed in you!



Ramius said:


> Something doesn't make sense. Or may be I'm understanding it wrong. Mizai doesn't wants to share with Kurapika the abilities of his partners. However, he literally allows him to SPY on them and hear all of their abilities. That seems rather unfair towards others. Just doesn't make sense. Mizai seems a bit more honest than that.
> 
> I also still want to believe there's a trick to this whole mole thing.


He isn't "informing" Kurapika, and those members of the Zodiac are willingly allowing their abilities to be known. That goes with what he said perfectly, so if someone doesn't want to inform them about their abilities and instead lies...Kurapika will know who they are. 

On another note, Benjamin looks more swole than Gon in that adult form induced nen state. I hope he's a masterful reinforcement type nen user. 



Drakor said:


> I made a poll out of curiosity on what you guys think on who the Zodiac mole is.
> 
> Murata Yusuke's online manga
> 
> I would have voted Piyon, however I think the mole is Saiyu or Saccho, especially based on what the former had said  chapter during the meeting.


So Saiyu ended up being the mole after all~

Based on the prior attempt to restrain Kanzai its safe to say he's a Transmuter or perhaps off chance a Conjurer, and not a true Manipulator nor Specialist.

Edit: 
Since he's following the concept of Sun Wukong, his hatsu is definitely a mix of Transmutation and Conjuring. While I don't believe he'd make a cloud for transport...he can probably create nen beasts and clones of himself along with the iconic size altering staff.


----------



## Mυgen (Jul 23, 2014)

I think Mizai used the talk about powers as a bait to see how the other Zodiac would react. So Kurapika could see who's lying and who isn't.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 23, 2014)

Lo and behold, something actually happened. And it was entertaining.

There you go Togashi. That's how you do it.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 23, 2014)

You know, except the last chapter, something happened every chapter. But that obviously doesn't mean anything to people with ADHD


----------



## sadino (Jul 23, 2014)

Two week break?

T,T


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm still confused as to whether there is a break or not..

can anyone confirm?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

But it says back on august 11th.. isn't that wrong?


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> But it says back on august 11th.. isn't that wrong?



Don't think so. Despite how the manga usually comes out in english on Wednesday it takes a long time to scan so i think SJ comes out on monday


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

OS said:


> Don't think so. Despite how the manga usually comes out in english on Wednesday it takes a long time to scan so i think SJ comes out on monday



I suppose that makes sense, but still a 2 week break is too long


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree. But since iirc he has no assistants he's making it too hard for himself and his fanbase.


----------



## gehad (Jul 23, 2014)

Made sense that sayu is Beyond's ally . He's the one who said that he would be enough to guard him alone . However i still think there is something fishy about Mizai .


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 23, 2014)

gehad said:


> Made sense that sayu is Beyond's ally . He's the one who said that he would be enough to guard him alone . However i still think there is something fishy about Mizai .



COuld come back to the double mole theory.. I definitely don't believe that what Mizai showed as his ability is just what he said.. definitely more to it than that


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm sure it's already been discussed, but I'm confused. Mizai and Kura seem to have come to the conclusion that they've weeded out all the spies because no one has an ability like Kura's or the ability to alter memories. However we've seen that the Psycho Prince got his entire team through. So Mizai and Kura were wrong?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I'm sure it's already been discussed, but I'm confused. Mizai and Kura seem to have come to the conclusion that they've weeded out all the spies because no one has an ability like Kura's or the ability to alter memories. However we've seen that the Psycho Prince got his entire team through. So Mizai and Kura were wrong?


they got through because they didn't lie or hide information


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 23, 2014)

Ramius said:


> You know, except the last chapter, something happened every chapter. But that obviously doesn't mean anything to people with ADHD



There was not alot of really interesting things happening though and a lot of that was just people sitting around.

Here it's at least contributing to setting up the story.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 23, 2014)

What was the bald guy with the prince doing to the girls back? Was it a tattoo or was him peeling off the skin of her back.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 23, 2014)

Well these princes are going to make for interesting villains. Funny the Royal Family of such a giant country is so fucked up. Maybe not all the Princes are psychos and Kurapica helps that one. Or he just chooses the lesser of two evils and a Psycho Prince does become. Or Kurapica actually helps the main Prince in exchange for the eyes. 

Weird there are so many people implied to be capable of passing the normal hunter exams who don't bother getting licenses. I mean why not? Should have been easy for Muhler to get one long ago if his reputation was enough to be recognized by two Zodiacs.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 23, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Weird there are so many people implied to be capable of passing the normal hunter exams who don't bother getting licenses. I mean why not? Should have been easy for Muhler to get one long ago if his reputation was enough to be recognized by two Zodiacs.



Maybe he was one of the hopefulls Killua KO'd during his second exam   
I imagine that his domination of that exam prevented quite a few of Partison's goons from becoming hunters that year.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2014)

Shozan said:


> What was the bald guy with the prince doing to the girls back? Was it a tattoo or was him peeling off the skin of her back.


pretty sure it's a tattoo


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Well these princes are going to make for interesting villains. Funny the Royal Family of such a giant country is so fucked up. Maybe not all the Princes are psychos and Kurapica helps that one. Or he just chooses the lesser of two evils and a Psycho Prince does become. Or Kurapica actually helps the main Prince in exchange for the eyes.
> 
> Weird there are so many people implied to be capable of passing the normal hunter exams who don't bother getting licenses. I mean why not? Should have been easy for Muhler to get one long ago if his reputation was enough to be recognized by two Zodiacs.



I don't think Benjamin is necessarily bad. He is obviously unusual but he could turn out to be well meaning and capable.

The exams have changed significantly. I doubt that famous biochemist would have managed to pass the physical parts of the exams we saw in the original. They are looking for specific expertise here which allows for a different sort of person than would have taken the exam in the past. 

Muhler is a mercenary he could have reasons for not wanting the license. Hunters can't kill each other so that could restrict the jobs he could normally take. 



> I definitely don't believe that what Mizai showed as his ability is just what he said.. definitely more to it than that



Even if he is hiding some secrets about his ability I really doubt the mole is Mizai. It ruins the fun of the mystery in my eyes if all the information we were getting to solve it was being altered by the mole himself.




> Something doesn't make sense. Or may be I'm understanding it wrong. Mizai doesn't wants to share with Kurapika the abilities of his partners. However, he literally allows him to SPY on them and hear all of their abilities. That seems rather unfair towards others. Just doesn't make sense. Mizai seems a bit more honest than that.



They aren't revealing their abilities just yet. Only Mizai did, the others just have to say whether they are willing to reveal their abilities in front of a mole.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 23, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Maybe he was one of the hopefulls Killua KO'd during his second exam
> I imagine that his domination of that exam prevented quite a few of Partison's goons from becoming hunters that year.



Muhler is heavily implied to already be an accomplished nen-user. A normal excellent soldier wouldn't be put in charge of Beyond's DC soldiers. His soldiers are nen-users themselves. No way the guy is anything less than Morel level. He just doesn't have a license which I find odd. What complications could arise by not waiting until the last minute to get a license?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2014)

The return of dowsing chain, how I missed thee.  Mizai and Kurapika make a great team, so sly trying to smoke out the spy. I remember some people were saying it would be the monkey last week but I was hoping it would be Bobotai or the horseman. It will be very interesting to see how all of this turns out, a 2 week break? Dammit Togashi can't you go another 5 chapters before another break again?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Muhler is heavily implied to already be an accomplished nen-user. A normal excellent soldier wouldn't be put in charge of Beyond's DC soldiers. His soldiers are nen-users themselves. No way the guy is anything less than Morel level. He just doesn't have a license which I find odd. What complications could arise by not waiting until the last minute to get a license?



Like I said in the post above, it could limit the jobs he can take as he can't kill hunters and be a hunter.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 23, 2014)

@Stilzkin

Ok? I'm responding to someone saying Muhler may have been some chump Killua knocked out. 



Stilzkin said:


> I don't think Benjamin is necessarily bad. He is obviously unusual but he could turn out to be well meaning and capable.



He just crushed a Lion's throat because his brother hung the phone up on him. In what world is wrestling with a lion and killing it not animal cruelty? How likely is it that cruelty is restricted to animals? Guy seems like he'll be the typical Darwinist survival of the "fittest" Alpha asshole who looks down on normal people as weaklings who should be figuratively eaten.



> The exams have changed significantly. I doubt that famous biochemist would have managed to pass the physical parts of the exams we saw in the original. They are looking for specific expertise here which allows for a different sort of person than would have taken the exam in the past.



Why? Teradin apparently passed the exams long ago and he looks and pretty much was a pencil pusher. Only reason Tonpa doesn't pass is because he doesn't want too. No reason the biologist can't be physically strong when young kids and little girls in this manga have small levels of super-human strength. 

I really don't think there standards have decreased. They are definitely more specific but also more intense. They are not allowing Hunters like the one with a 2 on Hisoka's scale to pass this time around. Every one going on the real voyage is going to be well rounded. Not going to take anyone who needs a body-guard no matter how relatively safe their position is supposed to be. 



> Muhler is a mercenary he could have reasons for not wanting the license. Hunters can't kill each other so that could restrict the jobs he could normally take.



That is actually a good point.


----------



## convict (Jul 23, 2014)

Benjamin seems pretty badass. He does to lions what his brother does to women. I have a feeling he will get mauled though.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 23, 2014)

Good chapter. Nothing too awesome but some interesting developments nonetheless.

Nice to see Kurapica's dousing chain again. I always liked his chains. 

I don't know, while he seems genuine, I still don't trust Mizaistom. Don't like how familair Kurapica and he are. I never would have guessed Kurapica would trust others to the extent that he'd willingly divulge his abilities to a stranger. Especially considering the lengths he went to protect them in YS. Then again if you consider that he's doing this solely for the Scarlet eyes it does make sense. I fear it's going to back to bite him in the back. 

At first I didn't understand why there were 14 princes, but now it seems that they are all vying for a spot as the next king if they survive the Dark Continent. I enjoy seeing the rivalry but it's a stupid system. The first prince looks pretty awesome though. Seems that, besides Beyond Netero's personal team, Kakin is by it's own virtue a very big force to be reckoned with.

Finally the traitor in the Zodiacs is revealed. I was hoping it wouldn't be Saiyuu since he seemed like one of the few Zodiacs with character and presence. Would be nice if he was one 'the good side'.

And finally another hiatus.

Goddamnit Togashi, you've been gone for over 2 years!!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 23, 2014)

Its a 1 week break because there will be 2 WSJ issues released on August 11th.

Good chapter btw, I pretty much called Monkey was the mole, this also means Gon will become a Zodiac in the future.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Its a 1 week break because there will be 2 WSJ issues released on August 11th.
> 
> Good chapter btw, I pretty much called Monkey was the mole, this also means Gon will become a Zodiac in the future.



Pretty Much, but I guess we won't see Killua for a while.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 23, 2014)

Isn't this how Togashi usually builds up to his inevitable long hiatuses, by frequenting short week breaks?


----------



## Danchou (Jul 23, 2014)

Usually he just throws out a continuous batch of chapters after he's back from hiatus. It's rare to see him take short breaks after he has returned.

They're probably just trying to draw out the amount of chapters he's released or something.

Even Oda's been taking much more short breaks lately.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm fine with Togashi going on these short breaks rather than one of his long 1-2 year hiatuses again...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2014)

When Togashi wasn't taking year long hiatuses he used to always take week or two week breaks. Sadly sometimes it would drag out to nearly a month but he'd still do chapters throughout the year. The awful year + hiatuses didn't start until 2005 or 06. Hopefully they're finally gone but I won't get my hopes up. I know better.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 23, 2014)

Somehow feeling that Pariston is, in his own way, a double spy. He's still 'loyal'  to Netero's faction and will betray Beyond's group at some point.





HunterChairmanNetero said:


> I'm fine with Togashi going on these short breaks rather than one of his long 1-2 year hiatuses again...


Yes, except that he's still going to take year long breaks despite the short breaks.

If there's one thing these chapters prove, it's that Togashi is only setting things up for the Dark Continent. He still has to really map out what will happen in the DC. That's why there will be another long hiatus relatively soon.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> He just crushed a Lion's throat because his brother hung the phone up on him. In what world is wrestling with a lion and killing it not animal cruelty? How likely is it that cruelty is restricted to animals. Guy seems like he'll be the typical Darwinist survival of the "fittest" Alpha asshole who looks down on normal people as weaklings who should be figuratively eaten.



He was wrestling with a lion and killed it at the end. Like I said he is unusual, he could be a hunter (in the normal sense) and this could be his thing. It is savage but he could easily turn out to be hard but good leader. These princes are clearly spoiled, they are going to have weird hobbies but his is far better than the other prince we know off who wants to kill off all those he considers inferior.



> Why? Teradin apparently passed the exams long ago and he looks and pretty much was a pencil pusher. Only reason Tonpa doesn't pass is because he doesn't want too. No reason the biologist can't be physically strong when young kids and little girls in this manga have small levels of super-human strength.



We don't know much about Teradin other than his thing being finding talent. That makes him the sort that could have passed the exam we saw through teamwork with others. It's a talent far more suited for survival situations than biochemistry. Tonpa may not look physically capable but he clearly is to some extent. 

This isn't the sort of series where everyone is fit when they are experts in their field. In fact what distinguishes hunters is that they are physically fit aside from just being experts.



> I really don't think there standards have decreased. They are definitely more specific but also more intense. They are not allowing Hunters like the one with a 2 on Hisoka's scale to pass this time around. Every one going on the real voyage is going to be well rounded. Not going to take anyone who needs a body-guard no matter how relatively safe their position is supposed to be.



I don't agree I think they have gotten more specific on people having expertise. Before the exams were random (cooking contest) and dangerous (how many people died in the one we saw?). I think Cheadle's exams would cleaned up to fit the needs the current association needs.





perucho1990 said:


> Its a 1 week break because there will be 2 WSJ issues released on August 11th.



You mean a double issue? That just means there will be a break for the magazine after the 11th.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 23, 2014)

Poor Kurapika man. The dudes gotta deal with pretty much the worst humanity has to offer between the Troupe and these Princes. Didn't Togashi say he would die too? Tragic as fuk man

I hope he at least puts Feitan in his place at some point. Hes such a cocky little shit


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 23, 2014)

Link removed

This confirms the Ryodan are coming back, that woman looks to be the replacement for Pakunoda.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Link removed
> 
> This confirms the Ryodan are coming back, that woman looks to be the replacement for Pakunoda.



I don't see how a woman wearing a suit confirms the Ryodan is involved.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 23, 2014)

the first prince is a badass and damn that's jojo level animal abuse


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 23, 2014)

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Starburst~ (Jul 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Link removed
> 
> This confirms the Ryodan are coming back, that woman looks to be the replacement for Pakunoda.



Good catch! The tattoo does look like a spider. Kinda


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed



You're linking entire chapters. Not sure want you are pointing to.


edit: You mean pages 20 and page 11?

I don't think Tserriednich would be that involved with the spiders that they would be getting tattooed at his apartment.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 23, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> You're linking entire chapters. Not sure want you are pointing to.
> 
> 
> edit: You mean pages 20 and page 11?
> ...




But it wouldn't be too much of a stretch.

The spiders were responsible for the stolen eyes of Kurapika's clan and the 4th prince had
a video showing a large amount of them. Now either the 4th prince collected them over time or
he was the one who hired the spiders to have that amount of scarlet eyes.

And if he hired them, the spiders would have to be his bodyguards for the voyage.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 23, 2014)

....... sound like a stretch to me but the tattoo does look like a spider.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Jul 23, 2014)

lol i was rather dissapointed that saiyuu was the mole not only because he is my favorite zodiac but because it was rather obvius.

and that prince i really want him dead already.

hopefully Chrollo will finally appear after who knows how many years.


----------



## Narutossss (Jul 23, 2014)

Lord Hirako said:


> lol i was rather dissapointed that saiyuu was the mole not only because he is my favorite zodiac but because it was rather obvius.
> *
> and that prince i really want him dead already*.


lol bra which prince there's more than one.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Jul 24, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> lol bra which prince there's more than one.



The smug Faced son of a Bitch hopefully Kurapica send his ass to his father on a silver plate.


----------



## Lucciola (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice chapter. Some characters I want to see die show up. 

Getting the feeling that Pariston is on the association's side or at least knew that all this stuff would happen. Didn't he tell Cheadle to improve the hunter exam before he left? I always wondered why he cared about it.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 24, 2014)

I miss the old days when this thread was still full of regulars. It's too quiet in here.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 24, 2014)

Danchou said:


> I miss the old days when this thread was still full of regulars. It's too quiet in here.





**


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> Nice chapter. Some characters I want to see die show up.
> 
> Getting the feeling that Pariston is on the association's side or at least knew that all this stuff would happen. Didn't he tell Cheadle to improve the hunter exam before he left? I always wondered why he cared about it.



Pariston is on no one's side. We know how he feels. He desires to bring suffering to others and challenge himself while doing it.

He wants the association to improve so he will have more fun playing with them.

He is a danger to all sides and as far as we know it could turn out that he considers himself to be playing a game with Beyond and plans to betray him when the moment is right.



> The spiders were responsible for the stolen eyes of Kurapika's clan and the 4th prince had
> a video showing a large amount of them. Now either the 4th prince collected them over time or
> he was the one who hired the spiders to have that amount of scarlet eyes.



Why collect them? He could have bought the bulk of the original amount straight from the Ryodan or who ever the Ryodan gave them over to to sell.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 24, 2014)

so uhhhh

how did the goons of five princes pass the hunter exam?

is this because they know nothing and were simply told "pass the hunter exam so that you can guard our prince!", which is an honest intention as any other?

though i wonder why it's even necessary to be a hunter to do this


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2014)

I like how Ging is the floating idiot


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 24, 2014)

So Gon going to be the Monkey Zodiac.


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 24, 2014)

- Prince draws fake tattoo on girl
-  Kurapika fights girl
- Uses Chain Jail
- Actually not a spider
- Vow wow wow
- His heart burst
- shocking moment editor was talking about


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 24, 2014)

^What's this shocking editor story thing about?



Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> so uhhhh
> 
> how did the goons of five princes pass the hunter exam?
> 
> ...



It could be that the questions were more geared toward finding Beyond's agents with no concern for any other parties, but I'm thinking more that KP may have let them through in a sort of keep-your-friends-close-keep-your-enemies-closer type of gambit. 

That's like 5 more sources of info about the Prince that she can interrogate.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 24, 2014)

Kurapika's dowsing is stupidly overpowered. It makes all lies and conspiracies pointless when he's around. Dumb of Togashi to make it this powerful.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> how did the goons of five princes pass the hunter exam?
> 
> is this because they know nothing and were simply told "pass the hunter exam so that you can guard our prince!", which is an honest intention as any other?
> 
> though i wonder why it's even necessary to be a hunter to do this



We don't know how they passed.

If they are working as hunters than they aren't suppose to belong to a prince. They would be undercover and could do things like assassinate other princes. Fifteen guards are given to each prince by the association.




EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> ^What's this shocking editor story thing about?



During one of the recent breaks Jump had a summary recap of what was happening in HxH by one of the editors and Togashi. The editor ends the summary by saying that a moment shocking enough to be in the three most shocking moments in the series would soon occur.




PhlegmMaster said:


> Kurapika's dowsing is stupidly overpowered. It makes all lies and conspiracies pointless when he's around. Dumb of Togashi to make it this powerful.



Unless Kurapica is unaware of there being a lie and can't ask the right questions. Or he can detect there is a lie going on but be unsure about it's meaning.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 24, 2014)

Pretty sure by the way that women is being tattooed she is dead. She's held like she is about to be skinned afterward. 



Stilzkin said:


> He was wrestling with a lion and killed it at the end. Like I said he is unusual, he could be a hunter (in the normal sense) and this could be his thing. It is savage but he could easily turn out to be hard but good leader. These princes are clearly spoiled, they are going to have weird hobbies but his is far better than the other prince we know off who wants to kill off all those he considers inferior.



Forcing an animal to fight and killing it in cold blood (for any reason, let alone a minor slight) is evil period. Yeah if he was shark hunting or alligator wrestling it might be a different deal(human bias) but he killed a lion in a terrible way. Togashi has a theme where likable people are liked by animals. This guy is clearly depicted as a cruel insensitive asshole. Again how likely do you think it is this cruelty is restricted to animals? You really think we'd see a good character watching a dog fight to pass the time or that his is somehow less severe? I really don't know what more there is to say to you if you tink there is the remote possibility this character will end up a relatively swell guy like Zebra or Zaraki in the end.



> We don't know much about Teradin other than his thing being finding talent. That makes him the sort that could have passed the exam we saw through teamwork with others. It's a talent far more suited for survival situations than biochemistry. Tonpa may not look physically capable but he clearly is to some extent.



Why do we need to know anything about Teradin? You said the bio-chemist doesn't look like he could pass the physical exams. Teradin didn't look like he could either. How would teamwork help him pass the first test  where they had to keep pace with the instructor? They would obviously have similar tests in older exams to weed out people like that. Tonpa has the feats to back it up, by looks he doesn't. Same can be true for the chemist.



> This isn't the sort of series where everyone is fit when they are experts in their field. In fact what distinguishes hunters is that they are physically fit aside from just being experts.


 
Exactly my point. For a trip to the Dark Continent they are recruiting hunters with spectacular expertise. Not just anybody with sufficient Knowledge because no matter how smart they are a giant liability where they are going. This is a place where only 3 or 6 survivors out of 28/31 could even go back to normal life and thousands of elites from different organizations have been lost. A normal person simply *cannot* go.  



> I don't agree I think they have gotten more specific on people having expertise. Before the exams were random (cooking contest) and dangerous (how many people died in the one we saw?). I think Cheadle's exams would cleaned up to fit the needs the current association needs.



How is it not more specific when they are asking questions about who even knew about the expedition? Yes this is to weed out spies but that is just one of things they are filtering. They also want people with expertise but not at the expense of the physical capability to actually survive the harsh place they are going. They are not going to set-up a secured base and leave normal people to just do their thing. People at camp have to be able to protect themselves in _some _capacity. We saw even low tier hunters getting decimated by CA that didn't even know nen. 

The DC's normal animals are worse than low-tiers CA and that doesn't count the nen using monstrosities they'll eventually be encountering. No babysitting will be going on this expedition. Even Leorio might be ditched with Morel when the time comes and be asked to come with them later.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 24, 2014)

Benjamin is an unlikeable arrogant cruel dickhead period. The only way he comes off as "good" or "neutral" is when compared to his psycho brother who skins people alive like pigs. I have no idea how you can interpret him as a badass person who ultimately has a not necessarily evil goal. He's clearly there to kill. That's evil, unjustified.

Everything about him screams evil. His face, his behaviour, animal cruelty, intent, manner of speech. Not saying he's the most evil dude around, but he's clearly a dickhead. Most likely like that other guy said, following some "survival of the fittest, I'll smash you all weaklings" asshole rule.

Most importantly, he killed that lion.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 24, 2014)

Fourteen princes getting at each other's throats on the ship is making things all the more interesting


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Jul 24, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Fourteen princes getting at each other's throats on the ship is making things all the more interesting



Sounds like the hunger games on a big boat.


----------



## Ambition420 (Jul 24, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> - Prince draws fake tattoo on girl
> -  Kurapika fights girl
> - Uses Chain Jail
> - Actually not a spider
> ...



Spoiler tag that shit


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 24, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Pariston is on no one's side. We know how he feels. He desires to bring suffering to others and challenge himself while doing it.
> 
> He wants the association to improve so he will have more fun playing with them.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'm leaning more towards him buying them from the spiders.



Edward Newgate said:


> Fourteen princes getting at each other's throats on the ship is making things all the more interesting




I think most of them are going to be killed off quickly.

Togashi would have to develop the powers for all of Beyond's team members, the Zodiacs, and 14 princes along with their separate bodyguards and other new characters for this arc if the fights drag out.


----------



## sadino (Jul 24, 2014)

What if he has some bigger relationship with the Ryodan?

Like a vip client or their treasurer/sponsor? I mean because the Prince really remembers me of Sakyo* from YHH.

YHH spoilers i guess

*Spoiler*: __ 




On how Toguro was portrayed as the main villain while Sakyo was the mastermind behind everything,including opening the tunnel to Makai and removing the barrier. He also liked to kill animals, people etc... and seemed to be very refined and intelectual despite having a much dark side.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2014)

> Forcing an animal to fight and killing it in cold blood (for any reason, let alone a minor slight) is evil period.



It's wrong but that doesn't mean this guy is completely bad. Again, some would consider this to be hunting. Are you going to say people who hunt are evil period?

He didn't kill for a minor slight, he was likely always going to kill it as he was fighting the lion.



> (human bias)



Err... no, thinking hunting sharks or wrestling alligators is somehow better is not human bias, it's your bias.

I didn't know humanity had come to a consensus that we could kill sharks but not lions.




> I really don't know what more there is to say to you if you tink there is the remote possibility this character will end up a relatively swell guy like Zebra or Zaraki in the end.



You realize Zebra was in jail when we first met him for starting wars and exterminating entire species of animals?

Yea, Benjamin is likely going to be portrayed more darkly but everything in HxH is portrayed more darkly in comparison to other shounen.

Unless all 14 princes are going to die we are going to need some prince we can remotely be in favor for. It would not be the first time in HxH were a cruel character became more acceptable as they received more development (Killua, Mereum). Most of the princes are likely to turn out to be completely worthless and massacred quickly by the capable ones. Benjamin right now has a chance of being our pick.

So far we have:

1: Benjamin: wrestles and kills lions, obsessed with his idea of manliness, looks down on hunters in comparison to his soldiers, did not plant any moles in the hunter association.

4: Tseridonich: considers killing humans an art, obsessed with his idea of intellectualism, looks down on most of humanity, plans to cleanse Kankin of those he considers inferior, has 5 moles in the association.

6: Tyson: we don't know anything other than his unwillingness to allow his precious soldiers to be "dirtied" by the hunter exams.

7: Luzurus: Doesn't seem all that intelligent, all his soldiers sent to pass the exam failed as he didn't take sufficient precautions against possible screenings.




Ice Cream said:


> Togashi would have to develop the powers for all of Beyond's team members, the Zodiacs, and 14 princes along with their separate bodyguards and other new characters for this arc if the fights drag out.



Most of the princes shouldn't be able to use nen. I'm not even sure that Tseridonich will be able to use it other than perhaps a specialization hatsu.



> Why do we need to know anything about Teradin? You said the bio-chemist doesn't look like he could pass the physical exams. Teradin didn't look like he could either. How would teamwork help him pass the first test where they had to keep pace with the instructor? They would obviously have similar tests in older exams to weed out people like that. Tonpa has the feats to back it up, by looks he doesn't. Same can be true for the chemist.



We know Teradin passed older exams and we know he has skills better suited for past exams. 

Not all the exams have the exact same tests. There may have been physical exams better suited for teamwork.

Anyway Teradin seems to have become successful as a hunter. That is very different from someone who became successful outside of being a hunter and now decides to show off the fact that he is able to become a hunter late in his life.

It is just incredibly unlikely that this well known chemist also happens to be incredibly physically fit. That just isn't how HxH normally works. The number of "super humans" as far as we know is incredibly low.



> Exactly my point. For a trip to the Dark Continent they are recruiting hunters with spectacular expertise. Not just anybody with sufficient Knowledge because no matter how smart they are a giant liability where they are going. This is a place where only 3 or 6 survivors out of 28/31 could even go back to normal life and thousands of elites from different organizations have been lost. A normal person simply cannot go.



No, this isn't the gourmet world where you need to have to be super human just to survive the normal environmental conditions. There are many dangers such as huge beasts and diseases but obviously you do not need to be super human to be protected from these things as a group.

We don't even know how they are going to handle things just yet. It seems highly unlikely that they are going to walk into the continent by the hundreds. They are more likely to station themselves off the continent while the physically elite handle the actual adventuring. You are not going to be bringing lab equipment and analyzing chemicals during a dangerous hike into the unknown.

These elite soldiers are unlikely to be the type of elite humans we have gotten used to in this series. They are elite to a more human extent (olympic medalist level according to the V5). These groups were definitely not all nen users who we have seen to be kind of rare and special.



> People at camp have to be able to protect themselves in some capacity.



Yea, you leave them with groups like the Golem's Wall or whatever Gigante's defense team can come up with. If you think we are going to see hundreds of capable nen users that would be able to handle chimera ants you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 24, 2014)

Danchou said:


> I miss the old days when this thread was still full of regulars. It's too quiet in here.





**


----------



## Hodensack (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey maybe this has already been said, but doesn't that tattoo look like 
a Ryodan tattoo? 
Maybe one of the princes' men is joining or infiltrating the troupe. 
As far as we know there are still a few spots available right?
This would be a nice way for them to show up in this arc! 
​~


----------



## RavenxShadow (Jul 24, 2014)

Ch. 346 & 347 Viz ver.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 24, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Most of the princes shouldn't be able to use nen. I'm not even sure that Tseridonich will be able to use it other than perhaps a specialization hatsu.




Tsueridonich stated that Benjamin values his own men above those found in the hunter organization and was amused by his threats.

The condition to be king is for a prince to survive the expedition and due to the shown animosity between them, I think it's safe to say most if not all of them know how to use nen.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 24, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Tsueridonich stated that Benjamin values his own men above those found in the hunter organization and was amused by his threats.
> 
> The condition to be king is for a prince to survive the expedition and due to the shown animosity between them, I think it's safe to say most if not all of them know how to use nen.



Benjamin _believes_ his men to be superior to hunters. Let's see how long they end up lasting against Kurapica and the rest of the hunter gang. Benjamin is also one of the ones most likely to be a nen user due to his focus on physicality.

They are spoiled princes who believe themselves to be above the rest of humanity. They are going to play a game against each other while trying to survive in an environment that the characters we do know are strong and capable are having to intensely plan for. These princes don't have an accurate view of reality at all.

Most of them are likely to be wiped at the start leaving the ones with some potential like Benjamin and Tseridonich to compete against each other.

Remember the top mafias in this world had the shadow beasts as their top men. They were wiped out easily by the Ryodan. I don't see why we should think all fourteen of these princes are capable of forming anything like the shadow beasts. Most of them are likely to only have armed body guards and maybe a couple of nen users as their top guards. These princes are definitely not going to be nen users themselves except the best of them.


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 24, 2014)

RavenxShadow said:


> Ch. 346 & 347 Viz ver.



Thanks for that


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 25, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> Poor Kurapika man. The dudes gotta deal with pretty much the worst humanity has to offer between the Troupe and these Princes. Didn't Togashi say he would die too? Tragic as fuk man
> 
> I hope he at least puts Feitan in his place at some point. Hes such a cocky little shit



Feitan would rip the shit out of kurapica, too fast and his sun is too OP


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Are you going to say people who hunt are evil period?



If they hunt for sport, then yes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 25, 2014)

wow the viz translations are so much better that it isnt funny

I'm really loving this arc,I just want some of the zodiacs to get more interesting,

also its true that ging is manhandling pariston (and he is growing on me too),however  I'm waiting for pariston to bite him,you know it's coming


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 25, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Feitan would rip the shit out of Kurapica, too fast and his sun is too OP



So you think Feitan is a better 1  v 1 fighter than Uvo? Dunno if I agree


----------



## Max Thunder (Jul 26, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> So you think Feitan is a better 1  v 1 fighter than Uvo? Dunno if I agree



Yes, yes he is


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 26, 2014)

Just a quick question:

Do we ever find out all the makers of Greed Island? I just have a feeling that the D maker is Don Freecs.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 26, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Do we ever find out all the makers of Greed Island? I just have a feeling that the D maker is Don Freecs.


We know only 6 out of the 11, with Ickshonpe speculated to be the 7th.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Do we ever find out all the makers of Greed Island? I just have a feeling that the D maker is Don Freecs.



the other d is dwun aka the togashi insert


----------



## Ramius (Jul 26, 2014)

It sucks to know we'll get only 1 chapter in the next 3 weeks. When is the WSJ break? On 6th of August or 13th? Because it's either nochapter-chapter-nochapter or nochap-nochap-chapter. I'd rather the former.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 26, 2014)

> Ionly 1 chapter in the next 3 weeks.


Look like a good time for me to catch up with this arc.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 26, 2014)

Ramius said:


> It sucks to know we'll get only 1 chapter in the next 3 weeks. When is the WSJ break? On 6th of August or 13th? Because it's either nochapter-chapter-nochapter or nochap-nochap-chapter. I'd rather the former.



The next release for us will be the 6th so it is break-chapter-break.


----------



## sadino (Jul 26, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Do we ever find out all the makers of Greed Island? I just have a feeling that the D maker is Don Freecs.



That doesn't make sense.

"Lemme stop this 200 yr Dark Continent expedition cause my grandgrandson invited me to make a nen based MMORPG."


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 26, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Yes, yes he is



Feitan's only fight was against a transmuter.Even so, once Zazan got serious, she was completely overpowering him and ultimately only  lost because of a hatsu that was perfect for the situation. She also had to leave him alone long enough to prepare his attack.

Nobunaga states that Uvo has mastered an enhancer's abilities to the fullest extent. So Feitans swordplay would likely be useless outside of KO.In a general sense, Uvo is surely the more dominant fighter just due to sheer aura; he would win more fights with less difficulty.If you want to argue that Feitan has a great match up against Uvo specifically, and would beat him due to hatsu, I could get down with that. 

There's no reason to think Feitan is faster than Kurapica either btw.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 26, 2014)

Feitan's speed is emphasized so why shouldn't he be faster than Kurapica? Having high enhancer skill doesn't mean he would be remotely as durable as Zazan who has the toughest ant body besides the Royalty. Even with no-nen Rammot can take a Rock.

It was very shocking that his Ko didn't work. Very doubtful his swordplay would be "useless". There shouldn't be gaps like that between people on similar levels at all. That is just an absurd difference between front line fighters of the same group.


----------



## Ramius (Jul 26, 2014)

Why is Feitan suddenly a better fighter than Uvo? 
Did everyone forget that Uvo and Nobunaga are the true fighters of the Troupe and the others excel at other things? (Chrollo doesn't count)

And why do people forget Kurapika only won against Uvo because the latter acted stupid? Feitan would kill Kurapika if they were hypothetically just left somewhere to fight on some arena (that doesn't mean Feitan > Uvo). But that will never happen. HxH fights involve a lot of scheming. In terms of battle wits, Kurapika overwhelms any troupe member not called Chrollo.

Also, hypothetically speaking, pitting Uvo against Feitan will only have one outcome: Feitan's certain death. So what if he can shield himself. He has to tank everything before using the Sun technique. One decent Big Bang Impact and he's done for, without ever getting to summon the sun.


----------



## convict (Jul 26, 2014)

Uvo is an extremely bad matchup for someone whose signature move replicates damage unto himself. I highly doubt Rising Sun would work if he is a smear on the ground.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 26, 2014)

You guys do realize Faitan was rusty when he faced Zuzan right? He actually faster then what he shown.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

Also pretty sure Rising Sun isn't the only Pain Packer move


----------



## sadino (Jul 26, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Also pretty sure Rising Sun isn't the only Pain Packer move



Unless he has some less dangerous condition to his other moves he isn't winning.

Uvo was probably one of the top3 worse Spiders to face 1on1 and i'm counting Hisoka and Danchou as 1st and 2nd.

Let's face it, Togashi made reinforcement users Op the momment Gon, Uvo and Netero where stated being from those.


----------



## batman22wins (Jul 26, 2014)

sadino said:


> Unless he has some less dangerous condition to his other moves he isn't winning.
> 
> Uvo was probably one of the top3 worse Spiders to face 1on1 and i'm counting Hisoka and Danchou as 1st and 2nd.
> 
> Let's face it, Togashi made reinforcement users Op the momment Gon, Uvo and Netero where stated being from those.



It was stated that the sun moves was just one of Faitan moves and that Sun wasn't even at his max. We have no way to know what Faitan full strength is because he was so rusty they said he had a long way to get back to full power and he was already moving fast has hell.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 26, 2014)

Knowing Togashi, Benjamin will be stronger than Uvo.

I wouldnt be surprised if there is another mole in the Zodiacs, that was also hinted, the suspect would be the Snake Woman, because snake means evil and dangerous...


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 26, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Why is Feitan suddenly a better fighter than Uvo?
> Did everyone forget that Uvo and Nobunaga are the true fighters of the Troupe and the others excel at other things? (Chrollo doesn't count)
> 
> And why do people forget Kurapika only won against Uvo because the latter acted stupid? Feitan would kill Kurapika if they were hypothetically just left somewhere to fight on some arena (that doesn't mean Feitan > Uvo). But that will never happen. HxH fights involve a lot of scheming. In terms of battle wits, Kurapika overwhelms any troupe member not called Chrollo.
> ...



Uvo didn't act stupid. Any of the spiders would die against Kurapika in a 1 vs 1 fight. The future telling poem confirmed that if they chased Kurapika, most of them would die in the process.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 26, 2014)

^ Exactly. Chrollo's fortunetelling initially said Kurapica was going to kill half them AND probably get away alive. Both Kurapica and Uvo get downplayed too much because the fight happened to early on or something.However unlike other mangaka Togashi does not power creep.

I often see people on various forums  say that Kurapica would get crushed by X spider member and it's just wrong. Uvo was absolutely one of the strongest, and it isn't a coincidence that both of the attackers of the troupe were both enhancers. Being one is absolutely an advantage in combat most of the time.

TLDR Uvo > Feitan


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2014)

The HxH subforum has been brought back.  Please take your discussion(s) there.


----------



## tonpa (Jan 7, 2015)

Hunter X Hunter Subforum is dead it was nice it lasted 2 months before the author went on hiatus again. 

Anyway more HxH news. Looks like Togashi won't be returning until 2019. 

   "Dragon Quest Creator Says Several Games In Development For 30th Anniversary
Read more at http://www.siliconera.com/2015/01/07/dragon-quest-creator-says-several-games-development-30th-anniversary/#6X293qk6Vfe4EPmg.99"


----------



## Rax (Jan 7, 2015)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2015)

tonpa said:


> Hunter X Hunter Subforum is dead it was nice it lasted 2 months before the author went on hiatus again.
> 
> Anyway more HxH news. Looks like Togashi won't be returning until 2019.
> 
> ...



Oh lord! Why would they do this?! Well at least we got to see Kurapika again before Togashi's back died on him and he yet again went on hiatus. Now a series of Dragon Quest games all coming out together?! Yeah the series is officially done.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 7, 2015)

Give the series to Kishi, the quality wont change much.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good lord, is there any reason whatsoever not to just have him storyboard the rest of the series via anime or movies or something? He clearly isn't gonna finish this thing, though if Dark Continent is the last arc maybe he can wrap it up...by the time One Piece ends.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2015)

tonpa said:


> Hunter X Hunter Subforum is dead it was nice it lasted 2 months before the author went on hiatus again.
> 
> Anyway more HxH news. Looks like Togashi won't be returning until 2019.
> 
> ...



I admit, I giggled.


----------



## convict (Jan 8, 2015)

kanpyo7 said:


> Good lord, is there any reason whatsoever not to just have him storyboard the rest of the series via anime or movies or something? He clearly isn't gonna finish this thing, though if Dark Continent is the last arc maybe he can wrap it up...by the time One Piece ends.



That's a good idea. He should just write the story and not have to go through with the trouble of drawing since that is such a massive problem for him. The anime producers are competent so they would be able to animate the scenes acceptably. But Togashi is obviously too proud to do this to his work. Not proud enough to have a work ethic though.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jan 8, 2015)

The greatest story never told. RIP HxH


----------



## Katou (Jan 8, 2015)

The word Never is the right word. . seriously. . when will it be


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 9, 2015)

He's just waiting to unleash the next chapter to capitalize on the end of the anime, I said.
He's just waiting for Naruto to end so that his "most shocking manga moment of all time" doesn't overshadow the end of his beloved kouhai's magnum opus, I said. 
He's just waiting for the January so he can kick off the new year brightly for all his fans, I said (I never said this one, but I hoped it dammit!). 



The Truth?


​


----------



## Badalight (Jan 9, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> He's just waiting to unleash the next chapter to capitalize on the end of the anime, I said.
> He's just waiting for Naruto to end so that his "most shocking manga moment of all time" doesn't overshadow the end of his beloved kouhai's magnum opus, I said.
> He's just waiting for the January so he can kick off the new year brightly for all his fans, I said (I never said this one, but I hoped it dammit!).
> 
> ...



Pretty sure we'll have to wait for the sailor moon reboot to end. Seems unconnected, but the sailor moon anime mysteriously started as soon as hxh ended; so that family has always had something going on.


----------



## Firo (Jan 10, 2015)

Togashi's lazy ass. Smh.


----------



## Selva (Jan 10, 2015)

It's fucking tough being a HXH fan, man >.>


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 10, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Pretty sure we'll have to wait for the sailor moon reboot to end. Seems unconnected, but the sailor moon anime mysteriously started as soon as hxh ended; so that family has always had something going on.



I'll be sure to add this to the "He's just waiting" list. . . if the Sailor Moon reboot ends and we're still the ones waiting 

For the record, I'm probably alone in this, but I'm against Togashi handing off the reigns of the series drawing to another artist - even if that artist was Murata/Inoue tier. I mean, even with things like constant hiatuses, I still really admire the guy for still insisting on building that wall mostly by himself. It'd be a shame to see someone else put their paw prints on it. 

----


----------



## Rax (Jan 10, 2015)

ToplelHxH


----------



## Firo (Jan 10, 2015)

Lolicon Hero pls.


----------



## Rax (Jan 10, 2015)

Said Firo as he waited another 3 years for a HxH chapter.


----------



## Firo (Jan 10, 2015)

I gave up along time ago bruh. That shit is never coming back. Along with Bastard!


----------



## Rax (Jan 10, 2015)

Such lolz.

At least there's the rare Berserk chapter


----------



## tonpa (Jan 11, 2015)

So I was just watching the HxH what if gon is part Chimera Ant? He seems to have a lot of a personality of a dog.  Also I have a strange feeling that hxh is complete but togashi left clues in his manga on where to find it online.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2015)

tonpa said:


> Hunter X Hunter Subforum is dead it was nice it lasted 2 months before the author went on hiatus again.
> 
> Anyway more HxH news. Looks like Togashi won't be returning until 2019.
> 
> ...



Just salt in the wounds. I'm done with Togashi's shenanigans like a lot of other people, but its a shame every time I see something Dragon Quest related I think about how its going to shrink the already minuscule chance we get anymore HxH rather than the game franchise itself.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol, HxH fans.

Lol, Shounen Jump.

Its over, Togashi won.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2015)

​At least we got to see Kurapika again and a brief Ging in action. 

HXH 1998-2014


----------



## asdfa (Jan 14, 2015)

At least Togashi is still rich and married to sailor moon waifu.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 3, 2015)

Togashi laughs himself into retirement never having to return to Hiatus x Hiatus and truly the troll king was crowned step down Kubo


----------



## RBL (Feb 3, 2015)

i want my hxh back :?(.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 3, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Togashi laughs himself into retirement never having to return to Hiatus x Hiatus and truly the troll king was crowned step down Kubo



Please the true troll king is sorachi.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 3, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Togashi laughs himself into retirement never having to return to Hiatus x Hiatus and truly the troll king was crowned step down Kubo



mother fuckers be bumpin' this thread and gettin' my hopes up. You're a sick individual.


----------



## MDave (Feb 3, 2015)

The End? The End.

We will just have to use our imagination for the rest of the story.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 3, 2015)

Why do you motherfuckers do this shit?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm so salty that I'm thinking Togasi and Miura hire some dudes to go at this kind of forums and do this shit on purpouse


----------



## RBL (Feb 3, 2015)

so, hxh for 2015, yes o not.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 3, 2015)

he'll pump a volume or two when he needs the money, then go on break again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2015)

KidTony said:


> he'll pump a volume or two when he needs the money, then go on break again.



I hate it when people say dumb shit like this.
Togashi has no need for money. He's responsible for two of the most popular manga series of all time and is married to the woman who made Sailor Fucking Moon.


----------



## RBL (Feb 3, 2015)

KidTony said:


> he'll pump a volume or two when he needs the money, then go on break again.



yeah bro, i don't agree with you, togashi is not a sold-out, if he was one, his manga would be shit, like naruto part 2/shippuden.

this dude likes to think before he writes, if you don't want to believe he is sick, that's okay, he's probably playing that dragonquest game, or gathering more ideas for  his work, but right of now, he is not a sold-out or moneydigger.

i'm a togashi fanboy  yuyuhakusho for me was the best shit ever, till i read/watched hxh. (speaking of shonen ofc)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 3, 2015)

HXH will return 2018


----------



## RBL (Feb 4, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> HXH will return 2018



fak u


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

For like 3 chapters


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 4, 2015)

Rax said:


> For like 3 chapters



Be more optimistic!!! 2 chapters


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Lee said:


> i want my hxh back :?(.



The dream is dead.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVVTZgwYwVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Feb 4, 2015)

How about we just continue the story here?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

and here I thought there was an update on the hiatus Silly me.


----------



## -Z- (Feb 4, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> and here I thought there was an update on the hiatus Silly me.



There technically is.


tonpa said:


> "Dragon Quest Creator Says Several Games In Development For 30th Anniversary
> Read more at http://www.siliconera.com/2015/01/07/dragon-quest-creator-says-several-games-development-30th-anniversary/#6X293qk6Vfe4EPmg.99"


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

Honestly I've kinda already given up on togashi.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 4, 2015)

Togashi: You give up on making me giv- *New Dragon Quest game*
BRB *Hiatus resumes*


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

I really wish for the fandom he'd tough it out, do the DC arc, then end the series so he can continue his games.


----------



## RBL (Feb 4, 2015)

as long as the torch of my youth still shines, aint giving up  in HxH


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Lee said:


> as long as the torch of my youth still shines, aint giving up  in HxH






Hell yeah, man. 
I may be a cynical asshole about it sometimes, but I still believe in Togashi.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Narutossss (Feb 6, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Hell yeah, man.
> I may be a cynical asshole about it sometimes, but I still believe in Togashi.



He came back after a 2 and a half year hiatus only to put out less than 10 chapters, what's left to believe in?


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2015)

Holy shit


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Honestly I've kinda already given up on togashi.



Didn't even go the full 10 chapter length he usually does.

Its over. 

He'll probably put out a chapter or two a few months from now that rushes everything and creates some bullshit excuse that he wants us to "imagine" the rest of the series and ending.

This is just pathetic lmfao.


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2015)

Poor HxH . .never gonna pass on ~


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 7, 2015)

Actualy, isn't Saint Seiya in a weird place too? It's been some 20 years since it ended, but the creator has yet to deliver and finish the last arc.


----------



## RBL (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't want Togashi to die before finishing the best shonen ever


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 7, 2015)

Is this a gd series?

Should I read?

:WOW


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope, horrible. Don't even try it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 7, 2015)

In terms of story, yes, in terms of art? Average.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 7, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> Nope, horrible. Don't even try it.



I think I might read it.

If only because Fujita might be annoyed if they knew.





LordPerucho said:


> In terms of story, yes, in terms of art? Average.



Thx.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 8, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> I think I might read it.
> 
> If only because Fujita might be annoyed if they knew.
> 
> ...



Don't. This series is in eternal hiatus. You will just suffer.


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

HxH is forever gone.

There's no point in trying.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 8, 2015)

At this point I think it would be best for togashi to just retire from HXH official or get another artists.


----------



## sadino (Feb 8, 2015)

You guys are annoying, unsubscribed from thread.


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

Like all the fans from Togashi 

Such many tears


----------



## RBL (Feb 9, 2015)

damn, the hxh section is closed, and we can't discuss shit.

i've watched yyh like 10 times already, read it once, and now i'm rewatching hxh for the second time (already read the manga as well)

I don't know if this question brings a lot of butthurt, but which arc is better or at least the one u like more IN your opinion? yorkcity or Chimera Ant Arct.

i can see the CAA has some things that people may hate, some people say togashi  tried too hard in this arc, but to be honest, even with that, i think this arc is very epic and coool, even if it has a lot of melo-dramatic stuff, some chapters/episodes are kind of boring to be honest, but there are others that are pretty awesome, kaite never grew on me, but overall The CAA was very solid and i really want to watch it again.

now, yorkcity arc, i never got bored of it, kurapika, being boss, never though he'd defeat that monster Uvo, genei ryodan, are so cool as well,the mafia and dark plot grew on me as well, shit just got real with this arc, protagonist like killua or gon, never got asspull powers, or crap like that, there's now final villain either for that arc, just events that happen, chrollo is a very intersting character as well, everything about this arc is very well written, and it really attracts the viewers/reader.

i can't really decide between these both arcs.

but if any

1.-CAA/Yorkcity
2.-Heaven Arena
3.-Chairman Election (really liked how ging was presented)
4.-Greed Island
5.- Hunter Exam
6.- Killua rescue Arc.


----------



## Rax (Feb 9, 2015)

The picture last page is fucking gold 

Poor Gon


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];52833047 said:
			
		

> He'll probably put out a chapter or two a few months from now that rushes everything and creates some bullshit excuse that he wants us to "imagine" the rest of the series and ending.



I wonder if there's been any author who actually pulled that stunt? I don't remember Togashi doing that for Level E and certainly not YYH. Or maybe I remember wrong?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> I wonder if there's been any author who actually pulled that stunt? I don't remember Togashi doing that for Level E and certainly not YYH. Or maybe I remember wrong?



That's EXACTLY what he did for YYH 



Cows Dic said:


> damn, the hxh section is closed, and we can't discuss shit.
> 
> i've watched yyh like 10 times already, read it once, and now i'm rewatching hxh for the second time (already read the manga as well)
> 
> ...



I find that in general most manga readers prefer Yorknew, while the people introduced to HXH through the 2011 anime prefer the Chimera Ants.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2015)

Cows Dic said:


> damn, the hxh section is closed, and we can't discuss shit.
> 
> i've watched yyh like 10 times already, read it once, and now i'm rewatching hxh for the second time (already read the manga as well)
> 
> ...



1. Greed Island
2. Chairman Election
3. York Shin
4. Chimera Ant
5. Hunter Exam
6. Heavens Arena


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 9, 2015)

Freedan said:


> I wonder if there's been any author who actually pulled that stunt? I don't remember Togashi doing that for Level E and certainly not YYH. Or maybe I remember wrong?



bruh that's what togashi did with yyh, he straight up quit out of the left field, partically as a fuck you to the jump editors at the time.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 9, 2015)

Yorkin Arc in the manga seemed more mature than in the anime.

The anime felt like a seinen series by the time the Chimera Ant arc got animated and switched to an evening timeslot.


----------



## Uraharа (Feb 9, 2015)

I started following the HxH anime weekly since Greed Island, but YorkNew is my favorite as well.


----------



## RBL (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't find greed island to be that cool, tbh.villains in that arc never grew on me, but gon and killuas training was cool.

and heaven arena's arc is a pretty solid arc, kind of underrated tho.

i can't decide which i like the most, CAA or Yorkcity.

also guys, i've noticed this.

i think shalnark is uber-underrated.

i think shalnark is as strong as feitan, why, cause he can go SSJ


----------



## Ghost (Feb 9, 2015)

my top 3 not in order

hunter exam
battle arena
york shin


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2015)

I love Greed Island because it's the only arc in the entire manga which doesn't end on an anti-climax.

Every other arc has Togashi setting up some awesome fight or event then making it not happen for some reason.

This is the biggest weak point of HxH, imo. Other than the hiatuses.


----------



## RBL (Feb 9, 2015)

well, i'm actually glad, gon or killua didn't end up having asspull powers in order to defeat , youpi, shaiapouf or post-nuke meruem.

rly, only gon got a momentanious power up, that almost killed him, anti-climax made sense in that part.

you can even see some members (IIFC Feitan and other one) greeting gon, and telling him, pakunoda died happy because of him, chrollo losing his nen and hyping even more the hisoka vs chrollo fight.

i've liked all of the anti-climatic endings so far, because i don't feel they are forced or overdone.

but well, it's all about opinions, i don't really see it as a weak-point,

btw.

do you guys think that lion-prince is stronger than Uvogin? and what kind of power up kurapika is going to get now, in order to fight them.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2015)

The anti-climaxes make sense, but after getting like 5 of them in a row, it gets annoying. 

After some time I didn't even bother to get hyped anymore because I knew Togashi was going to subvert any expectation he created.

Anti-climaxes only work if there are climaxes with them, so the audience actually believes the author is capable of delivering epicness.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 9, 2015)

And the Yupi fight was probably the worst anti-climax in the manga. Countless chapters of set up, narration, power explanations, a bunch of characters teaming up to defeat him.... and in the end, he wins because one of the heroes decided to flush down all the character development he got in the arc and cancelling his ability, going against the lesson of "taking opponents seriously" he had spent the entire arc learning.

Seriously, at that point, it became obvious Togashi was doing it just for the lulz.

Then again, this is the mangaka who comes back from a hiatus just to disappear again after 2 months, so I don't expect any kind of respect for readers from this guy anymore.


----------



## RBL (Feb 9, 2015)

i actually thought the youpi fight was cool 

he made a good-pure heart deal with Kuwabara Knunckles.

the guy that was represented in the cage had also a good development tbh.

youpi was just strong as shit, they couldn't do shit, togashi made royalguards extremely powerful.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 10, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I love Greed Island because it's the only arc in the entire manga which doesn't end on an anti-climax.
> 
> Every other arc has Togashi setting up some awesome fight or event then making it not happen for some reason.
> 
> This is the biggest weak point of HxH, imo. Other than the hiatuses.



Really? That's hxh's biggest draw for me. It constantly plays on your expectations. You always think you know how the arc is going to end based on preconceived shounen battle notions, but then Togashi surprises you. Once you think you have him figure out, you get to Greed Island. You expect another anti climax, and then he actually doesn't use it. So even when you finally start to catch on to his shtick he gets you.

Brilliantly done.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 10, 2015)

The greatest trick Togashi ever pulled was convincing his readers he's going to finish this manga.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 10, 2015)

Danchou said:


> The greatest trick Togashi ever pulled was convincing his readers he's going to finish this manga.



yooooo....


----------



## RBL (Feb 10, 2015)

Danchou said:


> The greatest trick Togashi ever pulled was convincing his readers he's going to finish this manga.



ooooooh, the feels :?(.


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 10, 2015)

Danchou said:


> The greatest trick Togashi ever pulled was convincing his readers he's going to finish this manga.



Maybe till Greed Island. After that, I doubt anyone really beliefs this will end well. Hope it, sure. The same way I hope to timetravel one day and  declare myself God Emperor of Egypt. But honestly believing that will happen? Nah,

I think most enjoy it moment to moment once or twice  decade, but expect no payoff anylonger.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 10, 2015)

Every time I see this thread bumped I get excited for HxH returning...

Fuck you guys


----------



## RBL (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't want to be a fanboy, but i doubt togashi isn't completing his manga, HxH has the potential to be the best Shonen ever, i usually think that, cause i don't want it to be cancelled or togashi to die before the manga is completed 

@Lel srry dude i'm the one who bumps this thread a lot, cause mods closed the discussion section for both anime/manga, and i like to discuss shit.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 10, 2015)

Danchou said:


> The greatest trick Togashi ever pulled was convincing his readers he's going to finish this manga.



looool most lost faith in togashi years ago, He never convinced nobody of shit. though I was convinced he'd put out at least 25 chapters before another hiatus, boy was I wrong.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 10, 2015)

Cows Dic said:


> I don't want to be a fanboy, but i doubt togashi isn't completing his manga, HxH has the potential to be the best Shonen ever, i usually think that, cause i don't want it to be cancelled or togashi to die before the manga is completed
> 
> @Lel srry dude i'm the one who bumps this thread a lot, cause mods closed the discussion section for both anime/manga, and i like to discuss shit.



I can only see that happening if the man swallows his pride and lets someone else draw the manga for him.

Otherwise, we'll be stuck in this 4 chapter/year rate until Togashi dies.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2015)

Everytime i see this thread i chuckle


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 11, 2015)

Bump this thread for great justice!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Perhaps Togashi is reading this forum


----------



## Katou (Feb 11, 2015)

Every time i see this thread. . . I . . . .meh


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 13, 2015)

ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.

More HxH news


----------



## Rax (Feb 13, 2015)

If Togashi was reading the forums he'd be laughing at this thread :ignoramus


----------



## insane111 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just started thee election arc today up to the part where Alluka's power is explained.  Is Alluka capable of just splattering anyone on the planet regardless of aura? That seems slightly overpowered


----------



## Gunners (Feb 13, 2015)

Funny thing is he could have ended the story but he opened it right up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 13, 2015)

Togashi should just let his younger brother do the artist, or give Kubo or Kishi a call, they could help him out.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 13, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.
> 
> More HxH news




hahahaha fuck you


----------



## Succubus (Feb 13, 2015)

they should hire Togashi as the artist instead of Akira for DQ make his dreams come true


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 13, 2015)

I would say hell no, but for dragon quest he may actually put in effort and pump out some decent art for once. I intended this to be a joke but somehow I feel it would be the case


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 13, 2015)

insane111 said:


> I just started thee election arc today up to the part where Alluka's power is explained.  Is Alluka capable of just splattering anyone on the planet regardless of aura? That seems slightly overpowered



Apparently yes but it's not overpowered because she can't use her power, somebody else has to tell her what to do. I wonder if somebody wish for her to kill herself would she do it ?


Gunners said:


> Funny thing is he could have ended the story but he opened it right up.



No he couldn't have. There was still Hisoka vs Chrollo, Kurapika vs Spiders, Gyro, the foreshadowing of the dark continent in the chimera ant and election arcs. There were way too many loose plot threads to end the story after the election. The end of the election arc is simply the end of part 1 since Gon found Ging and Killua found out what he wanted to do in life (protect alluka).


LordPerucho said:


> Togashi should just let his younger brother do the artist, or give Kubo or Kishi a call, they could help him out.



Why? His art is good enough. And i've never heard of any mangaka asking another mangaka to do the art for them. They'd have to share the money they get from volume sales if that was the case which I'm sure they don't want to do.


Narutossss said:


> bruh that's what togashi did with yyh, he straight up quit out of the left field, partically as a fuck you to the jump editors at the time.



He quit yyh because he wanted to make HxH. His editors wanted him to extend it and make it like dbz but he wanted to do other things i.e hunter x hunter and level e. Hunter x hunter will definitely not end like yyh (if togashi doesn't die before he finishes it). It's ending will be amazing if we ever get to it.


Cows Dic said:


> damn, the hxh section is closed, and we can't discuss shit.
> 
> i've watched yyh like 10 times already, read it once, and now i'm rewatching hxh for the second time (already read the manga as well)
> 
> ...



The chimera ant arc is literally the best shonen arc ever written, yorknew doesn't even hold a candle to it.


Cows Dic said:


> I don't want to be a fanboy, but i doubt togashi isn't completing his manga, *HxH has the potential to be the best Shonen ever*, i usually think that, cause i don't want it to be cancelled or togashi to die before the manga is completed
> 
> @Lel srry dude i'm the one who bumps this thread a lot, cause mods closed the discussion section for both anime/manga, and i like to discuss shit.



It already is. Part 1 is better than any shonen i've read. The only shonen that comes close is really ruroni kenshin and maybe one piece depending on how that finishes.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 14, 2015)

York Shin > Chimera ant arc

Though the gap isnt as large as it used to be.

As far as best shounen goes, its among the best but its too soon to call it the best.


----------



## RBL (Feb 14, 2015)

Danchou said:


> York Shin > Chimera ant arc
> 
> Though the gap isnt as large as it used to be.
> 
> As far as best shounen goes, its among the best but its too soon to call it the best.



in terms of shonen, i haven't really watched/read anything as good as HXH ,and this is comming from a YYH die hard fan.

what shonen can be better than HXH?

Naruto - hell nah

One piece - still think hxh is better than op, but i understand if someone thinks other thing

Bleach - nope

Fairy Tail - lol

Toriko - nah

Attack on titans? nah

Dragon Ball - maybe, cause DB is legendary, but is not written that good.

YuYu Hakusho - this is the only *SHONEN* that might be better than hxh, but i still think hxh is better..

FMA - maybe, but imo hxh is slightly better

in terms of shonen, HXH is old enough to have the title as the best shonen.

and i have a question, why the gap between yorkcity and CAA is not as big as it used to be in ur opinion?


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2015)

I also think HxH is better than OP. 

But HxH and OP both need to conclude first before I'd can call them the best.

I'd say FMA is currently the best manga but i have also heard great things about Slam Dunk.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Togashi should just let his younger brother do the artist, or give Kubo or Kishi a call, they could help him out.



lol togashi doesn't have a younger brother that's a mangaka, that's kishimoto 

first of all I don't believe in that _best shounen ever_ nonsense. second hxh is easily better than fma, that manga is no where near as good as some make it out to be.

Next I'll be hearing how fucking snk is best shounen ever


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 15, 2015)

He has a younger brother named Hideaki Togashi, who is also a manga artist.


----------



## RBL (Feb 15, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol togashi doesn't have a younger brother that's a mangaka, that's kishimoto
> 
> first of all I don't believe in that _best shounen ever_ nonsense. second hxh is easily better than fma, that manga is no where near as good as some make it out to be.
> 
> Next I'll be hearing how fucking *snk is best shounen ever*



i'd just spit in the face of that guy, cause he is not being cool.

[YOUTUBE]T7Z-wbo7zrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 15, 2015)

Then what is the best mainstream shounen series?

Hokuto No Ken?

Jojo Bizarre Adventures?


----------



## Succubus (Feb 15, 2015)

Danchou said:


> I also think HxH is better than OP.
> 
> But HxH and OP both need to conclude first before I'd can call them the best.
> 
> I'd say FMA is currently the best manga but i have also heard great things about Slam Dunk.



lel One Piece. it went downhill like a clusterfuck.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He has a younger brother named Hideaki Togashi, who is also a manga artist.


lol togashi also has a younger brother who's a mangaka? I guess that's another thing he has in common with kishi besides being dragon quest fans.

So I did some research on this _other_ togashi and he's a Hentai artist the last manga he drew was some _genderbending_ hentai, I found it on a hentai site. His artstyle is way too different from togashi though.


LordPerucho said:


> Then what is the best mainstream shounen series?
> 
> Hokuto No Ken?
> 
> Jojo Bizarre Adventures?



like I said, I don't believe there is one. People have different opinions.


----------



## RBL (Feb 15, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Then what is the best mainstream shounen series?
> 
> Hokuto No Ken?
> 
> Jojo Bizarre Adventures?



zatch bell 

[YOUTUBE]TAHy2Jk5gR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Badalight (Feb 15, 2015)

As a manga, I prefer Jojos. The 2011 adaption of HXH puts it really close though. If we're counting all types of Shonen, my favorite is Rookies.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 15, 2015)

Bikko said:


> lel One Piece. it went downhill like a clusterfuck.


Agreed. 

One Piece part 2 has been one huge dissapointment. The latest chapters were Fairy Tail level.

I made that statement assuming Oda will be able to recapture what once made One Piece so great.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

I dropped op at FI arc, I still remember the days I used to get negged for saying it sucked.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I dropped op at FI arc, I still remember the days I used to get negged for saying it sucked.



That's funny since I remember even OP fans weren't too fond of the arc. Every time-skip arc of OP has been full of obnoxious side characters no one asked for.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

the dude that negged me knew it sucked but he was still butthurt, something about dropping one piece itself and after only one bad arc or something. lol FI was boring me too hell and I just couldn't be bothered anymore.

Lately I've been thinking about picking up op again since Naruto's ended and HXH might as well be dead. But I heard punk hazard and dressrosa are pretty bad too.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 15, 2015)

ironic.. someone negged me now in this thread   op fans are so funny


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

Seriously?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> the dude that negged me knew it sucked but he was still butthurt, something about dropping one piece itself and after only one bad arc or something. lol FI was boring me too hell and I just couldn't be bothered anymore.
> 
> Lately I've been thinking about picking up op again since Naruto's ended and HXH might as well be dead. But I heard punk hazard and dressrosa are pretty bad too.



Some OP fans can be really defensive about the series, not sure where it comes from. I know people would defend it with passion before because of the 4kids dub giving it a bad rep in the US but  don't know what the deal is nowadays and why some fans have to be so obnoxious about others not being fans of certain arcs in it. 

Punk Hazard was alright, it has a cool character in it called Vergo but the crack babies, Tashigi's treatment and all the running around really bring it down. Dressrosa was alright at first but it just dragged on and on and on about characters no one seems to care about.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 18, 2015)

sounds pretty boring and no buggy to boot.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 18, 2015)

Danchou said:


> York Shin > Chimera ant arc
> 
> Though the gap isnt as large as it used to be.
> 
> As far as best shounen goes, its among the best but its too soon to call it the best.



No the chimera ant arc is literally the best shonen arc ever. I just read the official volumes for HxH and the chimera ant arc is simply amazing. I've never read anything that comes close to it besides the golden age arc in berserk.


			
				[S-A-F];52910522 said:
			
		

> Some OP fans can be really defensive about the series, not sure where it comes from. I know people would defend it with passion before because of the 4kids dub giving it a bad rep in the US but  don't know what the deal is nowadays and why some fans have to be so obnoxious about others not being fans of certain arcs in it.
> 
> Punk Hazard was alright, it has a cool character in it called Vergo but the crack babies, Tashigi's treatment and all the running around really bring it down. Dressrosa was alright at first but it just dragged on and on and on about characters no one seems to care about.



I hope oda gets back in his groove because dressrosa has been extremely disappointing.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 18, 2015)

Does anybody have links to the viz translations for chapters 341-349? Normally I don't care for official translations but in a dialogue heavy manga like HxH it's necessary to have accurate translations or at least translations that make sense so you no what's going on.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesting that the Chimera Ant arc was influenced by Parasyte, Togashi was huge fan of it.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 18, 2015)

Chimera Ants is certainly one of my favorite arcs in shounen... but I only know HXH through the 2011 anime adaption, so I can't really say how good the manga version is. If I were to assume the manga version is of similar quality I'd still put Golden Age above it, and nothing gets me more than part 2 of jojos. But yeah, it's certainly up there.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 19, 2015)

Atum said:


> Right here - Chapter 159!



ok thanks...


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2015)

I wouldve loved seeing Netero vs all the Ryodan members, the Ryodan wouldn be completely overwhelmed if it was Netero before he trained to battle Meruem.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I wouldve loved seeing Netero vs all the Ryodan members, the Ryodan wouldn be completely overwhelmed if it was Netero before he trained to battle Meruem.



Loving that source.
Did you make that one up as well?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2015)

Says the guy which set has a shitty character worse than Tompa.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2015)

What are you kids even doing here?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2015)

Keeping the thread alive(hoping Togashi returns in mid 2015).

Netero cant curbstomp the Ryodan by himself, with a proper teamwork the Ryodan could beat him.


----------



## OS (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm surprised people can still make discussions for this.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 21, 2015)

Netero would eat Feitan's Pain Packer and wash it down with chocolate milk


----------



## Tragic (Feb 21, 2015)

People who bump this thread without news of HXH returning...




Whoever recommended HxH to me last year should die in a fire.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 21, 2015)

Tragic said:


> People who bump this thread without news of HXH returning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bruh this thread is regularly bumped and nobody gives a fuck anymore. Sad I used to get mad years ago when the hxh thread would get bumped for no reason.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 23, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Keeping the thread alive(hoping Togashi returns in mid 2015).
> 
> Netero cant curbstomp the Ryodan by himself, with a proper teamwork the Ryodan could beat him.



He can... unless Chrollo has something that can help the against the bodhisattva they all get crushed before they can even react.


----------



## tonpa (Mar 17, 2015)

Tragic said:


> People who bump this thread without news of HXH returning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, this right here.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 17, 2015)

tupadre97 said:


> He can... unless Chrollo has something that can help the against the bodhisattva they all get crushed before they can even react.



Feitan plays decoy, dodges at the last second an attack from the Buddah, unleashes Pain Packer GG everyone.

lol at Netero being capable of tanking Pain Packer, when haxx in HxH is very deadly.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## tonpa (Mar 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Feitan plays decoy, dodges at the last second an attack from the Buddah, unleashes Pain Packer GG everyone.
> 
> lol at Netero being capable of tanking Pain Packer, when haxx in HxH is very deadly.



Rose Bomb GG


----------



## OS (Mar 17, 2015)

Togashi should give up honestly. He introduces the idea of a huge new world and can't even introduce a new chapter.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Trunkz Jr (Mar 26, 2015)

that pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Feitan plays decoy, dodges at the last second an attack from the Buddah, unleashes Pain Packer GG everyone.
> 
> lol at Netero being capable of tanking Pain Packer, when haxx in HxH is very deadly.



No way in hell feitan would dodge a hit from Netero. It took Meruem, the fastest person in the series, 1000's of attempts to only dogde 2 attacks. Feitan gets smashed.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, Netero is overwhelmingly fast. Netero is able to blitz Mereum and Pitou of all people with Hyakushiki Kannon. For reference, Mereum could blitz Netero and Zeno without Hyakushiki. Zeno is at a similar speed level as Kuroro. Feitan would have to be vastly superior (in speed) to his own boss and Zeno to even have a chance. Plus, I highly doubt that Feitan's durability is remotely comparable to those ants.

The Genei Ryodan could potentially win with teamwork and intel. Though I suspect they would opt to avoid Netero if possible.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 28, 2015)

tupadre97 said:


> No way in hell feitan would dodge a hit from Netero. It took Meruem, *the fastest person in the series*, 1000's of attempts to only dogde 2 attacks. Feitan gets smashed.



Killua(Togashi nerfed him in the Elections Arc).

With a good amount of prep/knowledge of Neteros abilities, they might have a chance in beating him.

And I mean the version of Netero before he "trained", when he admitted Pitou was stronger than him.

Pineapples, Zenos speed was only = to Chrollo when he was holding back, he said he wouldve lost if Chrollo wanted to seriously kill him.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2015)

godspeed killua is not even faster than undead pitou and adult gon

and i'm tired of people misconstruing what zeno's statement meant

he said that he could no longer predict the outcome of the fight had chrollo went in for the kill

for reference zeno could tell that chrollo was trying to steal their abilities, and so could read his moves like an open book (no pun intended)


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 28, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Killua(Togashi nerfed him in the Elections Arc).
> 
> With a good amount of prep/knowledge of Neteros abilities, they might have a chance in beating him.
> 
> ...



How did he nerf Killua? Whirlwind is faster than speed of light because it moves Killua before either him or his opponent realize what's going on. And just because Tsubones hatsu is fast enough to keep up with Killua on a flat road doesn't mean he is slow or anything, it just means tsubones hastu is incredibly fast well (only on flat straight surfaces though).

Like i said before unless Chrollo has some hatsu that can stop the kannon there is no way any of them stands a chance. Meruem who is the fastest in the series (yes he is probably as fast or even faster than godspeed killua) couldn't blitz the kannon and needed thousands of attempts to open up a window of attack. The troupe isn't getting thousands of attempts, they'd all be dead after the first couple hundred hits and that's with prep and knowledge.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

Man it feels nice seeing some debates again.

Almost like if the manga is on


----------



## tonpa (Mar 30, 2015)

New Hunter x Hunter opening. Link removed


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 30, 2015)

Look like Dragon Quest Heroes will be a lot of DLC


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2015)

The TG mangaka seems to be a really big Hisoka fan


----------



## Succubus (Apr 1, 2015)

OS said:


> The TG mangaka seems to be a really big Hisoka fan



no wonder Tsukiyama reminds me alot of Hisoka


----------



## Reyes (Apr 1, 2015)

Sinoka said:


> Look like Dragon Quest Heroes will be a lot of DLC





A sequel just been confirmed.


----------



## JesusBaby (Apr 1, 2015)

HxH is coming back in June!


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 1, 2015)

JesusBaby said:


> HxH is coming back in June!



Yeah, it's coming back alright.

About a year ago...


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 1, 2015)

tupadre97 said:


> How did he nerf Killua? Whirlwind is faster than speed of light because it moves Killua before either him or his opponent realize what's going on. And just because Tsubones hatsu is fast enough to keep up with Killua on a flat road doesn't mean he is slow or anything, it just means tsubones hastu is incredibly fast well (only on flat straight surfaces though).
> 
> Like i said before unless Chrollo has some hatsu that can stop the kannon there is no way any of them stands a chance. Meruem who is the fastest in the series (yes he is probably as fast or even faster than godspeed killua) couldn't blitz the kannon and needed thousands of attempts to open up a window of attack. The troupe isn't getting thousands of attempts, they'd all be dead after the first couple hundred hits and that's with prep and knowledge.



Couldnt Chrollo use Fun Fun cloth to trap Netero? There is also his teleportation technique to help the Troupe dodge Buddas attack or make Netero miss his attack.

Godspeed Killua is faster because he reacted to Pitous sneak attack while Gon(who was equal to Pre nuke Meruem) couldnt react to it.

Chrollo makes up his lack of DC with lot of haxx abilities, imo its the main reason why he is the Danchou.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 2, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Couldnt Chrollo use Fun Fun cloth to trap Netero? There is also his teleportation technique to help the Troupe dodge Buddas attack or make Netero miss his attack.
> 
> Godspeed Killua is faster because he reacted to Pitous sneak attack while Gon(who was equal to Pre nuke Meruem) couldnt react to it.
> 
> Chrollo makes up his lack of DC with lot of haxx abilities, imo its the main reason why he is the Danchou.



gon let pitou take his arm


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 2, 2015)

fuck fuck fuck

berserk, dgm, hxh whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...

how long does it take to finish dragon quest? or is it an mmo?


----------



## OS (Apr 3, 2015)

those comments at the bottom. Lol.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Apr 7, 2015)

Love the images of Togashi at the top haha


----------



## tonpa (Apr 9, 2015)

Is anyone on this forum going to sdcc or anime expo?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going to anime expo


----------



## Danchou (Apr 12, 2015)

So when the hell is this coming back?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2015)

Badalight shouldve asked people there about HxH.

Togashi better comeback at some point of this year, I want to see more of Pariston/Ging team.

Pariston Hatsu is probably something haxx like Monkey or Cow abilties. He admitted he lacked strength compared to Ging iirc.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2015)

Danchou said:


> So when the hell is this coming back?



Probably Summer 2016.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 12, 2015)

That early?! 

At least ill have GoT to keep me sweet the next few months.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2015)

Togashi truly doesn't give a darn. He could have wrapped up the story with Gon finding Ging, but as far as he is concerned he has a story to tell and he will take his sweet time in doing so.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (Apr 14, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Togashi truly doesn't give a darn. He could have wrapped up the story with Gon finding Ging, but as far as he is concerned he has a story to tell and he will take his sweet time in doing so.



Isn't his story already done and on paper, can't someone just off him and have his son take over already


----------



## tonpa (Apr 15, 2015)

I am hoping for a yu yu hakusho 2015 remake.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 16, 2015)

[S-A-F];53352894 said:
			
		

> Probably Summer 2016.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 17, 2015)

tonpa said:


> I am hoping for a yu yu hakusho 2015 remake.



That would be cool


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 17, 2015)

Every time I see this thread up, I am like

and then I see random posts and


----------



## Recal (Apr 22, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Every time I see this thread up, I am like
> 
> and then I see random posts and



Haha, I know how you feel. 

Every time I log back in here, I realise I'm still subscribed to this thread. I check, thinking, hey maybe there'll be some news, but nope. Always a huge fucking nope.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 22, 2015)

can u guys just fukin stawp


----------



## tonpa (Apr 23, 2015)

How about that new chapter of naruto. It's just like hunter x hunter.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 23, 2015)

You mean all of nardo.


----------



## RBL (Apr 24, 2015)

7777777 said:


> You mean all of nardo.



you mean nardo is a bad rip off of hxh.

part 1 it's ok i guess.

i just finished watching hxh again, and reading the non-animated chapters (in the manga)

and i just noticed, that hisoka is a big bastard.

when illumi told hisoka all he lost because he was chasing chrollo, netero died against the chimera ants, etc...

made me think, that *PERHAPS*

Hisoka already killed chrollo or had his fight against him, because at the end of the greed island saga, you can see hisoka having the 'antidote' for kurapika's curse, chrollo asked hisoka that favor, and then both hisoka and chrollo are not shown for an entire arc.

suddenly in the election arc, only hisoka appears, not wanting to go after chrollo anymore?

coincidence? i don't know, but maybe chrollo vs hisoka fight was off-paneled, and hisoka already killed chrollo.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 24, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> you mean nardo is a bad rip off of hxh.


That's exactly what I mean.


----------



## Uraharа (Apr 25, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> you mean nardo is a bad rip off of hxh.
> 
> part 1 it's ok i guess.
> 
> ...



Don't hope so. Still want to see more of the spiders and especially Chrollo.


----------



## RBL (Apr 27, 2015)

i just found this.

it might be fake tho.



HXH MIGHT RETURN THIS JUNE.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope you're trollin, but I'll still point this out



> posted on 2014-04-23


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 27, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> i just found this.
> 
> it might be fake tho.
> 
> ...





> posted on *2014*-04-23 02:15 EDT



....
.......


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## RBL (Apr 27, 2015)

Infinite Xero said:


> ....
> .......





you just made me feel bad and Dumb.

all my feels, i can't...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 27, 2015)

Togashi should just call it quits and let a anime team finish things off.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hanger x Hanger is way superior to Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 27, 2015)

why did you have to troll so hard


----------



## Ftg07 (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy birthday Togashi


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 27, 2015)

I wish someone would just lock this thread.

This manga is dead.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2015)

The feelings for this series will never die. 
As long as those feelings can be lifted to the heavens 
and then mercilessly crushed in the span of one innocent bump, 
then it has every right to remain open. 

Though, even if it does return, I don't think we'll ever get a section back


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 27, 2015)

motherfuckers bumping this thread with no news about the manga 
smh


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2015)

2015 and people are still expecting news when the thread is bumped.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 27, 2015)

This ain't your personal news reel. It's a discussion thread.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 27, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> i just found this.
> 
> it might be fake tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2015)

Why are we still posting

like it's not even funny

just stop


----------



## RBL (Apr 27, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Why are we still posting
> 
> like it's not even funny
> 
> just stop



well, the thing is that i was not even trolling, i was serious hahaha.

but i'm still having some hopes for this manga,  as long as the torch of my youth shines, aint giving up on hxh


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 28, 2015)

danchou vs hisoka will never happen 

i miss ging


----------



## Katou (Apr 28, 2015)

Togashi. .should just give HxH away 

although it will never be the same


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Togashi. .should just give HxH away
> 
> although it will never be the same


----------



## tonpa (May 4, 2015)

No new news of Hunter x Hunter this week.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2015)

tonpa said:


> No new news of Hunter x Hunter this week.



please go die in a fire.


a very very hot fire.


----------



## Succubus (May 4, 2015)

tonpa said:


> No new news of Hunter x Hunter this week.


----------



## Hamtaro (May 4, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Togashi. .should just give HxH away
> 
> although it will never be the same



Give the script to Madhouse, they will do a fine job finishing it on there own.


----------



## 7777777 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Badalight (May 4, 2015)

is there a feature to hide this fucking thread from existence


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 5, 2015)

I want to tell you all to fuck off for bumping this, but if I do, I become part of the problem. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pliskin (May 5, 2015)

This is exciting news!


----------



## RBL (May 5, 2015)

tonpa said:


> No new news of Hunter x Hunter this week.



damn hahaha, i thought we had something new for a momment.

for those who have a very unyouthful and negative attitude, i recommend you to go re-watch/read yyh, i'm sure enough you'll have some news from togashi after u finish watching/reading it, well that's what i'm going to do for now, till i get news from togashi/HXH


----------



## RBL (May 6, 2015)

no mean to troll or make spam.

but i heard and saw, that togashi is already good of his surgery, he had that surgery on Feb, and that he has to wait from 8-10 weeks to be fully recovered.

i just want to know if it's true or BS.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 6, 2015)

I hope its true, if the surgery improved his health, ogashi should apologize to the fans and promise to never go to hiatus again.


----------



## Badalight (May 6, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> no mean to troll or make spam.
> 
> but i heard and saw, that togashi is already good of his surgery, he had that surgery on Feb, and that he has to wait from 8-10 weeks to be fully recovered.
> 
> i just want to know if it's true or BS.



Sounds BS. Why would he wait 7 months to have the surgery?


----------



## Trunkz Jr (May 6, 2015)

This was Togashi in Feb. 

MCM.fr : Yoshihiro -Togashi ( Mangaka ) Recovering from the surgery in the back ..and preaches that he would return to finish the manga soon 




_"It takes at least 3 to 4 months after surgery for bones to heal well, and healing may continue to happen for at least a year._

He went on hiatus for back pain close the beginning of September 2014, so he should be getting pretty close to returning, just
don't be surprised if he uses back pain as an excuse to go right back on hiatus after 10 chapters


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2015)

hmm. 'to finish the manga"

no, dont, we need more arcs


----------



## RBL (May 7, 2015)

yeah dude we need another heaven arena arc.

Gyro arc

dark continent

etc...

i hope togashi can comeback soon.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (May 7, 2015)

I don't mind how many arcs he does, I'd like to see Hanzo again.
Wish he would say come back and do say 2-3 chapters, then take 1 week off, then do another 2, etc.
Sure beats waiting months on end without anything, and if this back pain was the real reason behind
all the hiatus all these years, then I hope this is him coming back for good.


----------



## Freechoice (May 7, 2015)

Stomp bumping this thread motherfuckers

it gets my hopes up


----------



## tonpa (May 7, 2015)

lol said:


> Stomp bumping this thread motherfuckers
> 
> it gets my hopes up



I know your pain, the nerve of some people. Right!


----------



## Badalight (May 7, 2015)

Trunkz Jr said:


> This was Togashi in Feb.
> 
> MCM.fr : Yoshihiro -Togashi ( Mangaka ) Recovering from the surgery in the back ..and preaches that he would return to finish the manga soon
> 
> ...



Why the fuck was this never posted before? What is this info even from?


----------



## RBL (May 7, 2015)

the info comes from the heart of every single fan 

that's the official source.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 7, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> the info comes from the heart of every single fan
> 
> that's the official source.



You aren't funny.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 8, 2015)

Looks like Japan is treating HxH as a complete series..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 8, 2015)

Around 7000 yen for all 32 volumes? That sounds cheap as hell.
Yen converter says, almost 60 something dollars. 
What a steal 

Since I don't want this to be a totally meaningless bump,


----------



## Geomancer (May 8, 2015)

Trunkz Jr said:


> This was Togashi in Feb.
> 
> MCM.fr : Yoshihiro -Togashi ( Mangaka ) Recovering from the surgery in the back ..and preaches that he would return to finish the manga soon
> 
> ...



also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka

the video was uploaded in 2006


----------



## RBL (May 8, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> You aren't funny.



well i know sorry for that crap, haha

@Geomancer, i had my hopes very high, i thought that photo was from 2014 or a shit like that, oh well


----------



## Black Mirror (May 8, 2015)

Geomancer said:


> also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka
> 
> the video was uploaded in 2006



There goes my hope.


----------



## Succubus (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Garcher (May 10, 2015)

I wonder what happens next


----------



## God Movement (May 10, 2015)

this fucking guy


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2015)

Its over. Togashi couldn't properly finish either series except Level E which was like 2 vols.

Moral of story? Don't work on long running series when you're emotionally fragile and obsessed with RPGs.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Around 7000 yen for all 32 volumes? That sounds cheap as hell.
> Yen converter says, almost 60 something dollars.
> What a steal
> 
> Since I don't want this to be a totally meaningless bump,



That's really good, who drew all of that?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 11, 2015)

It's not over children.
Wait for an official announcement from Shueshia before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Garcher (May 11, 2015)

That reminds of the "complete" collection of the Harry Potter Dvds back then. Everytime a new movie was released they published a "complete collection" of the movies

unless there is a official statement, this is just some bookstores trying to milk the series for some extra money


----------



## Succubus (May 11, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> this is just some bookstores trying to milk the series for some extra money



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Black Mirror (May 11, 2015)

Togashi would make an official statement if he canceled HxH.

2020 we might get a new chapter.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 11, 2015)

It's mostly just butthurt retailers. 
I don't want to say it's no big deal -
in case I'm horribly wrong, but . . .. 
it's no big deal




			
				S-A-F said:
			
		

> That's really good, who drew all of that?





If you couldn't tell already,
they really like drawing KP


----------



## RBL (May 11, 2015)

fuck that bookstore, hxh is not finished yet.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's not over children.
> Wait for an official announcement from Shueshia before jumping to conclusions.



Just let go.



Brandon Lee said:


> fuck that bookstore, hxh is not finished yet.



I'd say he's done if he doesn't come back this year.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];53571140 said:
			
		

> Just let go.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say he's done if he doesn't come back this year.



I thought you were smarter than this, stop being so gullible. You're one of the few users here I actually respect.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> I thought you were smarter than this, stop being so gullible. You're one of the few users here I actually respect.



Who's being gullible? I just found it funny how retailers marked his series as complete since Togashi is taking so long  put out those few chapters necessary to make a Vol 33.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];53571165 said:
			
		

> Who's being gullible? I just found it funny how retailers marked his series as complete since Togashi is taking so long  put out those few chapters necessary to make a Vol 33.



That's not what you originally said. 



			
				[S-A-F];53570426 said:
			
		

> Its over. Togashi couldn't properly finish either series except Level E which was like 2 vols.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2015)

I mean yeah I'm kinda fed up with waiting for Togashi to get this Dark Continent arc rolling. So this made my day.


----------



## tonpa (May 12, 2015)

I remember when people were calling it quits during the CA Arc. These must be new fans.


----------



## RBL (May 12, 2015)

tonpa said:


> I remember when people were calling it quits during the CA Arc. These must be new fans.



did people hate this arc so much?

it had some boring parts, but overall it was a good arc for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 12, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> did people hate this arc so much?
> 
> it had some boring parts, but overall it was a good arc for me.



In retrospect it was a great arc.
Imagine reading through the arc weekly with all the hiatuses though.
It wasn't fun.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 12, 2015)

you guys


----------



## ZE (May 13, 2015)

Love will turn to hate if Togashi cancels HxH.
He'll go from being one of my favorite mangakas, and I don't have many, to my most hated mangaka ever and I'll forever talk shit about the guy and his creations.

I can already see the comments we'll get:
YYH- A rushed manga
HxH- An incomplete worthless manga that didn't deliver 5% of what it promised. It took 15 years to write and it didn't have a middle and an end. You shouldn't read it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 13, 2015)

ZE said:


> Love will turn to hate if Togashi cancels HxH.
> He'll go from being one of my favorite mangakas, and I don't have many, to my most hated mangaka ever and I'll forever talk shit about the guy and his creations.
> 
> I can already see the comments we'll get:
> ...



Actually, if you see it at ending at chapter 339 then it's a pretty complete story.
Any loose ends can just be attributed to Togashi's love of anti-climax.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 14, 2015)

The Dark Continent was too epic for our weak minds to comprehend.  That is why Togashi has yet to release any new chapters - he is too busy trying to build the perfect Dark Continent (on the side while playing Dragon Quest) so that we will be stricken with awe by its glory.


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

So I just heard that some retailers are sticking the finger to togashi and selling hxh as complete. honestly I can't blame them. togashi has took the piss for a decade and half.

I'm starting to miss the days we used to argue over 1999 vs 2011. it was better than nothing.

honestly while I'm calm, deep down I'm kinda pissed about this whole situation. if the retailers and bookstores stop ordering hxh despite the demand, I could see jump putting an end to this drama once and for all. 

Yu yu hakusho all over again smh. the more I think about it the more pissed I become, I don't want to hate togashi


----------



## Tempproxy (May 14, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> So I just heard that some retailers are sticking the finger to togashi and selling hxh as complete. honestly I can't blame them. togashi has took the piss for a decade and half.
> 
> I'm starting to miss the days we used to argue over 1999 vs 2011. it was better than nothing.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain but there are other awesome addictive mangas out there, don't know if you read Tokyo Ghoul if you don't read it. I have long given up on this series and wouldn't even care if it was cancelled.


----------



## Narutossss (May 14, 2015)

I've watched tokyo ghoul anime, I don't really pick up new manga these days honestly I've kinda stopped reading most the stuff I used too for a while now, though hxh was my favorite shounen for a long time. the 2011 anime really gave the franchise a much needed revival but togashi fucked it up with the hiatus. 

He's the only mangaka I know that's been directly responsible for the ending of two different adaptations of the same fucking manga.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (May 14, 2015)

Maybe they figured because of the surgery he won't be back for a long time and in order to sell more they bundle it as complete.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 14, 2015)

Trunkz Jr said:


> Maybe they figured because of the surgery he won't be back for a long time and in order to sell more they bundle it as complete.



the surgery was 2006


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I've watched tokyo ghoul anime, I don't really pick up new manga these days honestly I've kinda stopped reading most the stuff I used too for a while now, though hxh was my favorite shounen for a long time. the 2011 anime really gave the franchise a much needed revival but togashi fucked it up with the hiatus.
> 
> He's the only mangaka I know that's been directly responsible for the ending of two different adaptations of the same fucking manga.



I know you said you don't pick up new manga nowadays, but I strongly urge you to try out My Hero Academia. 
It's very reminiscent of early HxH and Naruto and very very good. If it continues at the quality it's at, it might just become one of my favorite Jump series period.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 14, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> the surgery was 2006



it's not.....


----------



## Black Mirror (May 14, 2015)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> it's not.....



trunkz claimed the pictures were from february this year but he took them from this video:

Chapter in case you missed it

it was 2006.


----------



## Narutossss (May 15, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> I know you said you don't pick up new manga nowadays, but I strongly urge you to try out My Hero Academia.
> It's very reminiscent of early HxH and Naruto and very very good. If it continues at the quality it's at, it might just become one of my favorite Jump series period.



I'll catch the anime adaptation nensense. I'm in a pretty shitty place in life right now and I don't need anymore distractions. I'll probably bing read it at some point.

pretty sure togashi recently was in the hospital for back pains. that vid is from 06 though and he's talking about hunter x hunter not himself.


----------



## Trunkz Jr (May 15, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> trunkz claimed the pictures were from february this year but he took them from this video:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> it was 2006.



My bads, not a purpose troll   got the info from a place which seemed legit but guess it wasn't >_<  tho it is true tho, that his recovery from his surgery should be pretty much getting wrapped up.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 22, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> trunkz claimed the pictures were from february this year but he took them from this video:
> 
> Also
> 
> it was 2006.



i don't think the video refers to any surgery
he's just simply showing his office and how he works


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 24, 2015)

is it back yet 



why can't I get rid of my love for HxH


----------



## Kolby (May 24, 2015)

Hey guys I've been thinking, there could be a possible 6th calamity that they might discover. I just noticed that the 5 calamaties that they discovered or contracted were on the 'explored' routes. Now those routes were once unexplored, but because they explored the unexplored routes they contracted the diseases. Judging by Beyond's plan, he's going to use the 'unexplored' routes at DC so it will inevitably cause a catastrophe and a new calamity to be discovered


----------



## Shozan (May 24, 2015)

there could be ∞ number of calamities. They just know of 5 they already found. Don't think Togashi will go there too much, like saying "we need to find 12 or 15 calamities" if he show us those 5 is because he's working the story around those 5 and that's it. Obv. he would have to explain more about them in the future.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 25, 2015)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is it back yet
> 
> 
> 
> why can't I get rid of my love for HxH



i've been through several hiatuses, but this is the first time i felt that hxh is truly dead


----------



## Freechoice (May 25, 2015)

lock this thread so fuckbutts stop posting in it and getting my hopes up


----------



## Succubus (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Trunkz Jr (May 26, 2015)

So was at Anime North last weekend and for the 1st time ever they had an HXH panel. I didn't even get in, the line was insane for it, the room could probably hold 80 people and there was like 200+ waiting in a line, it was nice tho to see so many HXH fans in one spot, I'm sure next year they will get a bigger room, they underestimated its popularity I guess.


----------



## Kolby (May 27, 2015)

^That's cool man. Anyway I've decided to make a top 10 list of Strongest characters in HXH. What do you think?

1. Meruem
2. Netero
3. Gon Limitation Transformation
3. Neferpitou
4. Youpi
5. Pouf
6. Chrollo
7. Zeno Zoldyck
8. Silva Zoldyck
9. Kite
10. Hisoka


----------



## Freechoice (May 27, 2015)

I think you're the strongest fatty of the lot


----------



## Succubus (May 27, 2015)

this is not OBD, tierfags.


----------



## Garcher (May 27, 2015)

You know why power rankings are stupid in HxH?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2015)

Killua did jack shit to Yupi bro.


----------



## Shiny (May 27, 2015)

If he can paralyze youpi he can paralyze everyone bar meruem

its painful to me to say but killua is stronger than any phantom troup,kite and others


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

Kolby said:


> ^That's cool man. Anyway I've decided to make a top 10 list of Strongest characters in HXH. What do you think?
> 
> 1. Meruem
> 2. Netero
> ...



Kite is not stronger than hisoka.

btw kite is the only character i dislike in hxh.

and tier lists do not work that much with hxh, this is not naruto.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2015)

Kolby said:


> ^That's cool man. Anyway I've decided to make a top 10 list of Strongest characters in HXH. What do you think?
> 
> 1. Meruem
> 2. Netero
> ...



Terrible...


----------



## Kolby (May 27, 2015)

I know this is not Naruto, I'm just trying to place their strengths in perspective. I know hxh relies on many factors and winning a match isn't as straightforward as it seems but as shown by Meruem sometimes raw power triumphs all



> Kite is not stronger than hisoka.


Survived against pitou and pwned all those ants, not saying that's definite proof I'm saying that's why I think he's stronger than Hisoka. So far we see Hisoka only defeating low level opponents.

If you REALLY don't like my list, can I know what your list would be? Ok if you don't want any types of 'top 10' list and think that it has no 'place' in HXH then you don't have to comment anything


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2015)

Hisoka>Kite.


----------



## Shiny (May 27, 2015)

"kite survived pitou"   wut


----------



## Garcher (May 27, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Killua did jack shit to Yupi bro.



He still completely outclassed him as a fighter during that time, and that's my point.


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2015)

Your point is invalid. Killua is no match for Yupi. That was made very clear. He could only manage to stun him with his electricity. It's hax, not raw power. It also doesn't screw up HxH's powerscale or anything.


And stop necroing this thread you bastards


----------



## Shiny (May 27, 2015)

Youpi couldnt do shit to killua

Put chrollo in youpi's place and killua would have decapited that guy

The necro dont hurt me coz i wait for berserk too


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2015)

It's the other way around. Knuckle, Shoot, Morel, Killua. All of their attempts were for naught. 

Killua's only way of actually stopping Yupi for a brief moment was to stun him by fucking with his nervous system. 

Yupi eventually just said fuck it they're not worth my time anymore right when he was fully capable of killing Morel. 

Who cares about Chrollo vs Killua? It has no barring on what's being discussed.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> He still* completely outclassed him as a fighter during that time*, and that's my point.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

dafuck, killua is one of my favorites characters in hxh but he is not yet near youpi's level.

and hisoka > Kite anyday, i don't know why people all of the good written characters, like kite a lot, like, he is the worst written character in the series, and he's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Kolby (May 27, 2015)

> "kite survived pitou" wut


Well he survived against a royal guard, who was possibly the highest threat to humanity ever since some guys went to DC because of his skill.



> > i don't know why people all of the good written characters, like kite a lot, like, he is the worst written character in the series,


Oh ok. If that's what you think I'm fine, I disagree about it though I  think he's cool, the one who trained Killua and Gon and became a motivation for Gon to transform.


----------



## urca (May 27, 2015)

Kolby said:


> *Well he survived against a royal guard, who was possibly the highest threat to humanity ever since some guys went to DC because of his skill.
> *
> 
> Oh ok. If that's what you think I'm fine, I disagree about it though I  think he's cool, the one who trained Killua and Gon and became a motivation for Gon to transform.



They're disputing that he survived, which I agree with; Elaborate as to why you think/how he survived?


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

Kite didn't survive royal Guards, even female kite says that he has to train harder along with gon, so things like that do not happen again.

Kite just used Hax in order to reincarnate, but in the 1 vs 1 he lost.

and Neferpitou didn't even have a scratch.


----------



## Succubus (May 27, 2015)

Pitou was toying with people expect Gon

and Netero isnt stronger than Adult Gon


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2015)

Succubus said:


> Pitou was toying with people expect Gon
> 
> *and Netero isnt stronger than Adult Gon*



He would kill Gon.


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

Netero > Adult Gon

I don't think adult gon is as durable as Meruem.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hisoka>>>>>


Post-Nuke Meruem>Prime Netero>Meruem>>Netero>Adult Gon


----------



## Succubus (May 27, 2015)

nah, Netero used his final best attack he couldn't even damage Meruem

Pitou said Adult Gon's fangs would reached Meruem


----------



## Garcher (May 27, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Your point is invalid. Killua is no match for Yupi. That was made very clear. He could only manage to stun him with his electricity. It's hax, not raw power. It also doesn't screw up HxH's powerscale or anything.



I am not saying he would have beat Youpi ... but without "hax", it is the same as judging people's strength in Naruto based on the amount of Chakra they have

"The minute you start talking about who can win in a Nen fight, you're wrong. In most cases, you won't know your opponent's abilities. You can't make assumptions based on the amount of aura displayed. The battle can turn at any point. That's what fighting with Nen means." -Morel

This is not DBZ where a powerlevel of 20000 can't be beaten by a powerlevel of 15000 and is always superior in everyway , and that's my point. And it is true. Else the series would need to rely on asspull power ups everytime they face someone stronger than themselves


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> I am not saying he would have beat Youpi ... but without "hax", it is the same as judging people's strength in Naruto based on the amount of Chakra they have
> 
> "The minute you start talking about who can win in a Nen fight, you're wrong. In most cases, you won't know your opponent's abilities. You can't make assumptions based on the amount of aura displayed. The battle can turn at any point. That's what fighting with Nen means." -Morel
> 
> This is not DBZ where a powerlevel of 20000 can't be beaten by a powerlevel of 15000 and is always superior in everyway , and that's my point. And it is true. Else the series would need to rely on asspull power ups everytime they face someone stronger than themselves



That's nice.

We can still rank them.

Netero himself said Ging was one of the top 5 nen users and I highly doubt he based that statement solely on how much nen ging has or can output.


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2015)

Everyone on ant invasion team were better fighters in terms of experience but the ants more than made up for that with their incredible growth rate. Killua was able to temporarily pause Yupi but he wouldn't be able to seriously injure him without training some more and boosting his damage stats.


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2015)

Succubus said:


> nah, Netero used his final best attack he couldn't even damage Meruem
> 
> Pitou said Adult Gon's fangs would reached Meruem



Gon doesn't have what it takes to best Netero's Buddha or whatever it was. I see Gon being able to beat pre-Rose Meruem but not Netero.


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Gon doesn't have what it takes to best Netero's Buddha or whatever it was. I see Gon being able to beat pre-Rose Meruem but not Netero.



but pre-rose meruem is stronger than Netero.

I highly doubt even adult gon is as strong as pre-rose meruem.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 27, 2015)

stop the fan boy shit

Hisoka>pre-rose meruem>prime netero>adult gon


----------



## Stilzkin (May 27, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> This is not DBZ where a powerlevel of 20000 can't be beaten by a powerlevel of 15000 and is always superior in everyway , and that's my point. And it is true. Else the series would need to rely on asspull power ups everytime they face someone stronger than themselves



What you are saying sounds nice, and I think most wish that was the case, but it clearly isn't true.

The amount of aura and pure power is clearly important in the Chimera Arc where we see non-humans, and the pinnacles of human ability.

As skilled as Netero was he wasn't damaging Mereum. The RGs were completely outclassing the most of our protagonists.

The Chimera Arc is Togashi's version of DBZ. He portrayed what usually happens in that series where the side characters have to face opponents far beyond them to the point where they can barely hurt them. Of course the fights in HxH are more strategic and the plot is more intricate. In the end our protagonists all lose except Gon who manages to pull off an "asspull" and Netero to some degree, who does so by bringing us back to reality and using a nuke.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2015)

how do you guys even revive a thread for a dead series?


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

God Movement said:


> why          .



well he actually got a point there, we have not seen hisoka's full potential yet, perhaps he is hidding something.

afterall hisoka's only goal is to fight and be the strongest.


----------



## ZE (May 27, 2015)

OS said:


> how do you guys even revive a thread for a dead series?



I was wondering about that as well. As much as I love HxH, I just don't feel like discussing about it anymore. I prefer to forget it even exists during these constant hiatus. 

It's totally the contrary when there are chapters coming out. I tend to reread the volumes little by little during those few weeks. 


Shit, just thinking about how awesome the dark continent arc can be... If the series gets cancelled I'll be in so much rage.


----------



## RBL (May 27, 2015)

ZE said:


> I was wondering about that as well. As much as I love HxH, I just don't feel like discussing about it anymore. I prefer to forget it even exists during these constant hiatus.
> 
> It's totally the contrary when there are chapters coming out. I tend to reread the volumes little by little during those few weeks.
> 
> ...



well we can't be rude, the guy with the gohan avatar wanted to discuss, he is probably a newcommer, and he wanted to discuss, afterall this is a discussion thread i guess.

but yeah, you are right, i'm waiting for both berserk and hxh to come back again


----------



## Starburst~ (May 27, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> but pre-rose meruem is stronger than Netero.
> 
> I highly doubt even adult gon is as strong as pre-rose meruem.



Both attacked Pitou, Gon's attack was more destructive.


----------



## Ruse (May 27, 2015)

Togashi


----------



## Shiny (May 27, 2015)

whoever is saying adult gon can beat netero should reread meruem vs netero, meruem took douzen of thousand hits just to get a chance to hit netero,do you really think gon would survive such hits?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 27, 2015)

God Movement said:


> why          .



sorry 

I forgort Hisoka>post rose meruem :ho


----------



## Succubus (May 27, 2015)

Pitou tanked one of Netero's HK without a scratch, This is stated by Zeno to be his most dangerous move

Adult Gon smashed Pitou's skull like it was nothing



Shiny said:


> whoever is saying adult gon can beat netero should reread meruem vs netero, meruem took douzen of thousand hits just to get *a chance* to hit netero,do you really think gon would survive such hits?



Uh no, Not to mention that Meruem was holding back on his attacks, trying not to kill him because he wants Netero to reveal his name

Netero would be a long dead if Meruem was serious


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 28, 2015)

And Pitou ripped Gon's arm off.

Attack power =\=durability.

Nothing indicates gon has Meruem level durabIlity. Netero squashes him like a bug.


----------



## Succubus (May 28, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> And Pitou ripped Gon's arm off.
> 
> Attack power =\=durability.
> 
> Nothing indicates gon has Meruem level durabIlity. Netero squashes him like a bug.



That was a sneak attack otherwise Gon would dodge

Pitou's one of the fastest chars but his speed is like nothing compared to Gon's speed

Gon has advantage in speed & destructive


----------



## Kolby (May 28, 2015)

> ; Elaborate as to why you think/how he survived?


Because his memory is still retained inside his new reborn self, Chimera Kite, because he's skill activated a lucky slot number when he fought Pitou(whatever that was). Also Ging told Gon that Kite would never do something like sacrificing himself, so therefore he knew what he was doing. If not, Gon and Killua would be gone by now 



> Kite didn't survive royal Guards, even female kite says that he has to train harder along with gon, so things like that do not happen again.
> 
> Kite just used Hax in order to reincarnate, but in the 1 vs 1 he lost.


Hax or not, it's still he's nen power. But I agree he did lose to Pitou, but I don't think anyone can take on Pitou except for a few exceptional people

Also here are my top 10 strongest hyped characters in the series



> 1. Don Freecs
> 2. Ging Freecs
> 3. Prime Netero
> 4. Zzig Zoldyck
> ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 28, 2015)

Dat Ging wank where does it come from.

Prime Netero would smack the shit out of Ging.


----------



## RBL (May 28, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dat Ging wank where does it come from.
> 
> Prime Netero would smack the shit out of Ging.



Ging deserves the wank he has 

He is no other than the great

Yusuke Urameshi.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 28, 2015)

Brandon Lee said:


> Ging deserves the wank he has
> 
> He is no other than the great
> 
> Yusuke Urameshi.



Comparing Dead beat dad Ging to Urameshi. I should neg you.


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2015)

*laughs*  Of course that's what is going on in here *trots off*


----------



## Ghost (May 28, 2015)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> stop the fan boy shit
> 
> Hisoka>pre-rose meruem>prime netero>adult gon



This I can agree with.


----------



## RBL (May 28, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Comparing Dead beat dad Ging to Urameshi. I should neg you.



i thought ging was going to be a clich? extremely cool dad, afterall before Gon knew who ging was lots of people used to wank him, and to be honest i used to dislike his character before it was even presented.

but the way he was brought to the manga and his personality is actually likeable.

he has the Yusuke vibe btw


----------



## Black Mirror (May 28, 2015)

Isn't Killua>all now? Assuming Nanika is his tool.


----------



## Selva (May 30, 2015)

All that power level talk...
No news of Togashit returning yet?


----------



## Succubus (May 30, 2015)

2016           .


----------



## Pliskin (May 30, 2015)

^ Ah, to be optimistic and young again. Also HxH powerlevels are useless in a post Meruem world. It would be like debating the circumference of atoms when asking for the heigth of Meruem.


----------



## tonpa (May 30, 2015)

In the year 2525, if man is still alive
If woman can survive, they may find...


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 4, 2015)

Found some fan made comic: Volandum of Norway Scans confirms they will take over for Cafe con Lenin for fully translating/releasing DnK

Not mine but it was pretty well drawn.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys.Thinking about starting this, but I hear I should watch the first part through anime due to art problems?

How should I go about this. I'm usually Manga only.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 9, 2015)

Rasendori said:


> Hey guys.Thinking about starting this, but I hear I should watch the first part through anime due to art problems?
> 
> How should I go about this. I'm usually Manga only.



The manga art is fine up until the end of the Greed Island arc and then it begins to only occasionally have scribble esque art that is redrawn in the volumes. It's not nearly as bad as people make it out to be, and it's all redrawn in the volumes.


----------



## RBL (Jun 9, 2015)

Rasendori said:


> Hey guys.Thinking about starting this, but I hear I should watch the first part through anime due to art problems?
> 
> How should I go about this. I'm usually Manga only.



watch the 2011 version, it is pretty cool to be honest, the OST is like the best ost i have ever listened.

just listen this

[YOUTUBE]3eTPTDE7Fr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 9, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> The manga art is fine up until the end of the Greed Island arc and then it begins to only occasionally have scribble esque art that is redrawn in the volumes. It's not nearly as bad as people make it out to be, and it's all redrawn in the volumes.



So you would recommend manga over anime?



Brandon Lee said:


> watch the 2011 version, it is pretty cool to be honest, the OST is like the best ost i have ever listened.



Ah and does it follow the original manga closer than the first kind of like brotherhood?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 10, 2015)

god damn it


----------



## -Z- (Jun 10, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> The manga art is fine up until the end of the Greed Island arc and then it begins to only occasionally have scribble esque art that is redrawn in the volumes. *It's not nearly as bad as people make it out to be*, and it's all redrawn in the volumes.



You sure 'bout that?
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 10, 2015)

That page of the chimera ants isn't the volume version is it?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 10, 2015)

hisoka>kuroro


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2015)

Rasendori said:


> So you would recommend manga over anime?



Yeah. The manga is the definitive version of the series. Plus you get to witness Togashi's illustrated atmosphere which is fucking amazing.




Rasendori said:


> Ah and does it follow the original manga closer than the first kind of like brotherhood?



The 2011 version has no filler and uses an atmosphere more similar to the manga and less edgy. Uses the character designs from later in the manga as well.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2015)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> You sure 'bout that?
> *Spoiler*: __



Cherry-picking.
Just because there's a few truly awful pages doesn't mean that all the mediocrely drawn pages are like that.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 10, 2015)

Rasendori said:


> Hey guys.Thinking about starting this, but I hear I should watch the first part through anime due to art problems?
> 
> How should I go about this. I'm usually Manga only.



Don't. Save yourself the trouble of hiatus x hiatus.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 11, 2015)

No let the new people into the adventure


----------



## Badalight (Jun 11, 2015)

I would suggest the 2011 anime. IMO it's the definitive version, though the manga is great sans the art (and even then it has an odd endearing quality to it). I'm generally a manga person but for HXH I switched over to the anime.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2015)

Rica_Patin said:


> Cherry-picking.
> Just because there's a few truly awful pages doesn't mean that all the mediocrely drawn pages are like that.



These were all redrawn in the vol releases anyway. Not sure if those versions of the chapters are online tho.


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2015)

how does this make you feel?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2015)

OS said:


> how does this make you feel?



As a trans-woman I would typically be in support of this. However, Alluka is not a transgender character. Alluka is a male character, and his counterpart Nanika is female.


----------



## Veggie (Jun 13, 2015)

OS said:


> how does this make you feel?



A completely useless crusade from SJWs. There are real issues they can fight, but nope let's focus on a damn wikki not identifying a fictitious character how I want them too. 

Is from Tumblr though, so it doesn't surprise me how stupid this is.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 13, 2015)

Do Hisoka and Illumi consider each other friends (or closest thing that those two could have as friends)? They hang out and chill with each other numerous times.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 13, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

